# first FET - questions!



## annie.moon

Hi everyone,

I'm starting my first FET in November. This is new to me, so I wanted to ask for your thoughts.

Firstly, I am worried that I only have one frozen embryo. My fresh cycle didn't work, and only one other embryo survived (out of four). It's Grade 1+, 6 cell. Am I crazy to even think this could work? I've been having a look around the board, and everyone seems to have had several embryos to thaw.

Also, can anyone tell me why some people downregulate on medicated cycles and others don't? I've not been asked to downreg, just to take progynova and then cyclogest. 

Thanks everyone,

Annie xx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Hi Annie,
It's a bit of a minefield when you first start out, isn't it.
It's not at all crazy to think about it working, all you need is one lovely embie    I know it makes it more daunting that you only have one but never say never!
If you have an irregular cycle or lots of frosties, then medicated is preferred so that the clinic can control your body more. But if you are regular then unmediated is good as less drugs. 
Last summer I did a medicated but unfortunately got a BFN and am just waiting for af and will try a natural cycle, this is my last chance, as DH doesn't want to go through any more treatment.
Best of luck on your journey Hun   
Take care
Fi x


----------



## annie.moon

Thanks for your reply Fi. I really hope this is the one.
Fingers crossed for you too. Really hope it works.
Annie x


----------



## harden77

Hi Annie

I think sometimes the FET's work better for different people.  If you see my sign off we had two fresh cycles which failed.  However we had a FET in August and I'm now 8 weeks pregnant with twins!!  It was a lot less stressful than doing all those injections I'm only on tablets and cyclogest.

Lots of luck hun will keep my fingers crossed for you - at the end of the day it really does only take 1!... xxx


----------



## Jenny74

Annie - it really does only take one, we did have two frosties but only because our clinic won't freeze one on its own, so the second one wasn't really expected to survive the thaw which it didn't. So we really only had one that stood a chance and I am currently 18 weeks pregnant with identical twins! 

Good luck 
Jenny


----------



## Faithope

*annie.moon* Hiya, I am currently in the midst of FET, I have one lonely embie on ice and I am TERRIFIED that he/she won't survive and that I will have gone through all this for nothing BUT I won't know unless I try  So trying I am  I have 2 weeks to fatten my womb lining up then it's thaw time. I have been told its a 75% chance of thawing so I am hanging on to that  Our last FET got to a BFP but sadly was a chemical BFP (I hate that term for it) and MC two days after OTD  It has given me faith that it can and does work. It's alot easier than a fresh cycle too. I wish you luck


----------



## annie.moon

Harden77 and Jenny - congratulations! It's great to hear positive stories like this. Those, together with today's sunshine have put me in a mire positive frame of mind. Let's hope it lasts!

Faithope - I wish you all the luck in the world that your frosty makes it and your treatment is successful. Let me know how you get on. Thanks for your support.

Annie xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Hi Annie

I also had my second ICSI which failed in August. I have 1 FE too and have all your worries. I raised with my clinic the whole fresh sibling not taking thing and they said it didn't matter. They said you just need 1 that has the genetic make up to survive and they can't know which one that is. They basically said my frosty had the same chances as my fresh one did. 

They are doing completely natural with me all they do is put it back no drugs or anything. I'm just doing home ovulation tests and as long as I ovulate they put it back. I ring in day 1 (which should be a week on Thursday) then test with ovulation kit at home when it says I am ovulating I ring back again and they give me a put back appointment (as long as it defrosts ok). Mine is a day 5 blast so it'll probably by 5 or 6 days after. So I'd be looking at the start of November fingers crossed. For me I have to do it despite my reservations because Xmas has always been my favourite time of year and now I hate it. The thought of a chance however small that I could be pregnant by Xmas is something I can't walk away from x


----------



## annie.moon

Hi Gwyneth,

It's good to know others are feeling the same. Makes me feel a little less like I'm going crazy with it all.

I can't do a natural cycle, as I'm not ovulating (not sure why), so I have to take medication. But this time it's not injections, so that's a bonus. 

Good luck with your treatment. I really hope it works for you. Fingers crossed for the defrost... and beyond!. Let me know how you get on. I'm about three weeks behind you - my day 1 will be at the beginning of November. Let's hope we're both pregnant by Xmas.

Annie x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

I'll PM or post on fet board when I go ahead so we can keep in touch through it x


----------



## deblovescats

hi - can i join you
this is my 1st FET as well - had failed fresh DE cycle in july, one good quality frostie to thaw
had baseline scan today - lining thin as required
got to start taking progynova and then scan on 22nd oct
i'm unclear how manyh days after that i'll have FET if lining ok
Deb


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Of course you can its crazy how different stuff is for each person I thought everyone would do the Samsung. Keep us posted with how you're getting on. I've done an ovulation kit this month to check if I got a result and I did so fingers crossed I should be on for next cycle. Due on Thursday but will probably  be late with the stress. I'm never late except the months we do treatment x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

That is meant to say same not Samsung. My phone is clearly trying to advertise its self lol


----------



## annie.moon

Hi Deblovescats.

Thanks for joining us. You're in the same position as me: a failed cycle and waiting for first FET with one frosty. I'll be taking progynova too. You're a bit ahead of me, as I've got to wait for next cycle. Just waiting for AF so i can start thinking about dates. Like Gwyneth, I'm always late when I'm thinking about treatment. Grumble.

Let us know how your treatment goes. I wish you lots of luck and many positive thoughts.

Annie


----------



## dreamtobeamom

hi guys

I had a medicated fet in april which resulted in a bfp however it was always known that it wont last as my initial beta was 21 however they did double every 48 hours but unfortunately i miscarried at 7 weeks. Another indicator was a lack of pregnancy symptoms as i did not feel anything or even pregnant!  I was so much relaxed with fet as did not have to go through drugs to stimulate my ovaries etc. I personally think medicated fet's are so much better in terms on controlling everything! I am honestly not trying to put you off or anything but just trying to say it can also work and my clinic is reported to have a good success rate with fet's. 

Gwyneth - good luck and i am sure your embryo will survive the thaw as its at an advance stage already. I have 2 day 5 and 6 blast left so will be thawing them both on friday for transfer.....my lining was checked today and it is at 11mm so its all systems go!! if you want to ask me anything please let me know


see u guys xxxxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Dreamingtobeamom

I will have everything crossed for you for Friday I am so sorry about you mc that is awful to be given so much hope and then have it taken away but it shows that you definitely make viable embryos and one of your blasts in very likely to stick. I will have everything crossed for you for Friday let us know how you get on. My clinic gives my embryo a 95% rate of surviving thaw. However I've learnt that I have the kind of luck to be that 5%. 

Can I ask what do any of you do about work. I am a teacher so first time I told my boss and the people I work with ( not my style I'm very private but I had no choice as I can't get time off so even bloods meant getting someone to cover the first 1/2 hour of the day for me.) Going back when I was on 2ww and when it failed was really hard. Second time I paid so we could be treated in my summer hols and not tell anyone. This time I will need a day (hopefully) for transfer but that is it. 

Don't know what to do because it was so much better for me with no-one knowing I really don't want to start having to tell. Just wondering what others do x x


----------



## annie.moon

Dreamtobeamom. Hi and good luck for friday. Let's hope this is the one!

Gwyneth. I'm a teacher too. It's a nightmare not being able to take time off. I timed my last cycle to be in the summer holidays. My stimming stage took longer than expected and I had my embryo transfer done the day before term started. Really not ideal, as I work in a high-stress school. When it all went wrong, it was a Saturday, and I had to go back to work on the Monday. It was so hard, but I knew I wanted to try again as soon as possible and that I would have to take time off then, so I just did it. Now I'm trying to find a local clinic to do my scans for FET so I only have to travel all the way to London for embryo transfer. I've not told anyone except a trusted friend at work, so I will have to be 'sick' on ET day. I really don't want to tell my manager.

Annie x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

I was debating that as well. Just wondered if anyone had any other ideas I was signed off last yr for two  and a half weeks after my first failed cycle plus my father in law and grandfather died at the same time so I was off for funerals etc. I hate my job because of the hours and really want to move. I'm worried about my sickness going against me. Its annoying because I'd never had any time off till this x


----------



## dreamtobeamom

thanks guys i am trying to remain optimistic but ready for the fall in case it dosent happen. All my treatments have been textbook but ultimately it dosent stick and develop properly! Will keep you guys posted. 

In terms of taking time of work i have been very lucky that my cycles are medicated and work as expected and i go to my ACU on Saturdays for monitoring and i kinda know in advance when to book a weeks leave before my ET so that's how i work it. On the plus side my manager is fantastic and authorizes my leave last minute should the need arise.  For my first ivf cycle i didn't know what to expect plus with it being a full one i didn't know when i would need time off so i told my manager who was very supportive and granted me special paid leave whenever i needed time off. I also used up some of my annual leave. For the last fet and my current cycle i haven't told anyone as i can work my days to ensure they fall on Saturdays. My clinic have also been very accommodating!!

If you cannot book time off and need a days leave last minute just pull a sicky....it sounds awful and as though it is taking advantage but i would say its for a very good cause!!......or you can say you have a medical appt out of town ??I am not one to be off sick for no reason but if i were faced with not being able to take time off for my treatment i would defo do it lol...


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Thanks dreamtobeamom good advice. It's hard because I know if I said a medical appointment they would ask what for and then you get into a web of lies. Also they would say that I should have gone in half term (which will be a couple of weeks before I need to go fingers crossed.) Not choosing when you take time off makes this very hard work. I defo think you are taking the right approach. I may just have to man up and tell my manager and only her.  

Hope everyone has enjoyed their weekends x


----------



## pixie b

Hello Annie and everyone   


I am about to embark on my first fet with our one little frostie.
I am waiting on a phone call today to talk to my DR in BRussels which is where we had our first four attempts of icsi.
I am the same as you and feel nervous about only having the one.
I hope to sart as soon as possible as I just want to get on with it.


Good luck


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Hi Pixie 

Hope the phone call went well and you got the answers you wanted. Officially on count down till period now. Wonder when it will decide to come. Normally I can predict it to an hour but this month who knows  ( Supposed to be Thursday) 

Hope everyone had an OK Monday x x


----------



## pixie b

Hi gwyneth
Yes I had phone call and it was very positive and encouraging.
We are now waiting for the paperwork to arrive and then we just need to or arrange a gynaecologist/fertility dr this end plus I need to arrange prescriptions.
I have only ever done my treatment abroad so I don't know any different but I'm sure it's easier to do it here.
I am very apprehensive about the whole thing but I know it's because talking about doing it is one thing and doing it is another and reality is starting to kick in.
I wish we could just fast forward.


Good luck with the count down, don't worry it will come soon enough.  
I know how time drags when you are so keen to get going.


Hugs pixie


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

I'm glad it went well. I'm still waiting no sign of my period yet surprise surprise. All the hormones of treatment can't stop it but when you need it? Its not stressing me though I think because I'm not starting anything with my period it doesn't seem as bigger thing. Hope everyone is getting on OK. Let us know when you find a Dr and get sorted. Happy Friday x


----------



## dreamtobeamom

Hi guys

Sorry i haven't been on here lately been busy preparing for my fet and tidy up at work before my weeks annual leave.

Just wanted drop a few lines to say my FET went well yesterday (Friday 19th Oct), Both my 5 and 6 day embies thawed with its full cells intact and by the time we got into theatre and on the table one was already fully hatched and one was hatching!! So after a relatively painless transfer here i am on the first day post transfer in bed with my laptop and having hubby wait on me hand and foot!! he dosent even let me get out of bed unless i need a pee, but might as well enjoy it!!

So far feeling fine just had a few v mild short aches on both sides at some point this morning but nothing else  and have been hassling hubby all day saying 'i am not feeling anything!!" fully knowing well i am not supposed to this early!! OTD is saturday 27th Oct!!

Hope you all are well xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Oh very exciting you test on my birthday  
I'm still waiting to start my period in order to get the Ball rolling - still no sign  . Hopefully will appear one day next week x x


----------



## dreamtobeamom

cool

fingers crossed you start asap x


----------



## annie.moon

Great news dresmtobeamom. Hope things continue to go well. I'll have my fingers crossed for you.

Gwyneth - I'm still waiting too... Getting fed up.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Lol today my boiler and oven have broken. We bought a new oven and when I turned it on it made a crazy noise!!! So still ovenless. Had a work stress too. Don't think any of that will help. Hope stuff gets going quickly for you. Thought my nightmare weekend might make you laugh. Seriously I think I'm cursed disasters seem to follow me x


----------



## dreamtobeamom

oh dear its just typical when something go wrong other things seem to follow but your good time will come for definite. i will keep my fingers for both of you to come on so you can start your treatments asap.

i woke up at 4am this morning in a flood of tears and am feeling so emotional......i just have a gut feeling this hasn't worked as i have not felt a thing since et on friday..................surely they should have implanted by now bearing in mind one was fully hatched and one hatching?  have been in bed this morning with laptop not going to talk to anyone or pick up the phone. The closest thing i am going to get to a baby is my nephew and niece who as few doors away from me and ar 3yrs and 7 months respectively.

on my first FET i felt cramping for a short while a week after transfer but this time zilch


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Don't give up hope my love. At the end of the day lots of women who conceive naturally have no idea till they miss a period or if your some of my friends till you're 8 or 9 weeks and get morning sickness so whatever people feel can't be that obvious if at all. I personally think a lot of symptoms are psychosomatic and real ones aren't necessarily a sign either way. It isn't over till the stick shows one line. Although I can empathise with how you feel because I  felt that way first time. Saying that 2nd time I had a million symptoms and was convinced it had worked and it hadn't (hence why I think it's totally random.) 

Sending you lots of luck and hugs. Keep chilling unfortunately I have been doing work since 8am this morning   Going into work now to sort some stuff out before Monday. As you can guess no sign yet. I was 5 days late last time which is Tuesday so I will see what happens then x x


----------



## annie.moon

Thinking of you dreamtobe. definitely don't give up hope. Are you taking medication? I was up and down like a yoyo on progesterone. One minute I had all the symptoms under the sun, then the next minute felt nothing. Not to mention what it did to my emotions!! And, as Gwyneth said, lots of women don't realise they are pregnant straight away. I had a friend who was like that, put missing her period down to work stress, then found out she was pregnant. You never know. It's a cruel game. Everything crossed for you. Keep taking it easy.   Annie x


----------



## annie.moon

Gwyneth- day 37 and counting... 

Just spent the weekend with the brothers and sisters in-law and their many babies. Hard to be around so many little ones right now, but did love auntie time.

Hope things get better after your weekend! Xx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hi Annie - Moon hope that you are well. First of all after lots of people i have spoken to on here and friends that have had IVF treatment all say it does only take 1 healthy little embryo!! I think you are also very lucky to even get any frozen eggs as not all women do. So we need to think ourselves lucky hey on that one. In regards to why some people dr and some dont i am not sure. I think i will be DR but i will find out more at my appointment tomorrow 

Dreamtobeamum - best of luck to you too, i am having the same transferred a day 5 & day 6 - fingers crossed!! Hope your taking it easy. 

Best of luck and much love to everybody else  

xxx


----------



## dreamtobeamom

Hi Annie moon. - I am on estradiol x4 a day and Crinone vaginal gel once a day....only symptom from that is sore boobs only when I touch! Nothing else apart from that!!


Mrs Davies......good luck with your transfers. ...let us know how you get on tmrw. 

Gwyneth.....thanks for ur kind word but its so hard to relax about it all!! X

Thanks to all u guys for your kind words and reassurance ....trying to keep my chin up and not go too crazy!!.....whatever the outcome I will be glad when its Saturday. Xxxxxx


----------



## amp-

Hi, I just wanted to say good luck to you all. I much prefer a frozen transfer they are much easier on your body. I am currently 11 weeks pregnant from a frozen transfer. Never thought I'd hear myself say that! 
Good luck all xxxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Dreamtobeamom - awww stay calm hunny and Saturday will soon be - fingers crossed for them positive results for you !!! I will let you know how i get on tomorrow !!! 

Amp - Congrats !!!! Really does help hearing positive results like that - bet you feel soooo happy - all the best #
xxx


----------



## annie.moon

Amp- congratulations! And thanks for sharing your positive news. It's what I need to hear. I phoned my clinic today, as the ongoing refusal of AF to show up was worrying me. I was reminded that stress is a contributing factor. I need to calm down! Not sure how I go about that, but positive thoughts is a very good place to start.

Mrs D- good luck with your appt.

Good night all. Peaceful and positive thoughts to all you special ladies.

Annie x


----------



## Mrs Davies

Annie Moon - yes i think stress can play a big part - run yourself a nice bubble bath tonight - relax & out some chilling music on - this sometimes helps me ! 

My appointment went well today - i am offically now on the buserelin jabs for 2 weeks until my next appointment which is 06th November! Feeling excited & happy so far - lets hope this good feeling stays with me !! hehe  I will not let the side effects get the better of me this time haha 

xxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Hey gang  

Been crazy busy for a few days and it's all a go go on here  

Well 5 days late AF finally showed so wait about a week and start ovulation tests for me. Hope everyone else is getting on OK. Really hope yours shows up soon hunny   Waiting is such a pain. We need our Xmas pregnancies already something to cheer us all up. Thinking of you all especially anyone testing at the weekend


----------



## dreamtobeamom

Hi guys 


Hope your all well.....I have been reading your posts but haven't been in touch as had a bit of a crazy day yesterday. Tears and isolation in the morning knowing its all over then happiness and excitement. In the evening knowing there may be still a chance!! Took a frer last night at 4dp5dt,  and guess what it came up positive!!.....light lines but clearly visible and on the frer test. .......can't believe I thought it may be all over as has no symptoms whatsoever!! 

Mrs Davies: pleased you have got the ball rolling and have started your jabs

Gweneth am glad you have finally started!! 

Annie moon : just relax and try to take your mind off it ( easy to say I know!) and it will come

Xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

That's amazing so happy for you roll on Saturday when it'll be official. Plus it shows symptoms are mostly mostly in our heads. Keep us posted. Husband spoke to clinic today they said no unprotected sex and they'll ring next week. Does anyone have any idea why you should use contraception. I really can't see the point when I'm having natural fet ? Any answers or ideas? X


----------



## Fairy Fi

Hello lovely ladies,
Just been reading through the posts, it's nice to know we're not alone going through this, as it really is an emotional journey. 
I too am a teacher and it makes this journey even more difficult worrying about appointments, time off etc. Luckily this time round all my appointments have been on my days off, which has taken the stress away, but that was just luck rather than planning.
We are about to go for our last treatment and have ET on Friday, so I'm feeling nervous and excited. We have 3 frosties, so I'm hoping and praying they survive and do us proud.
Look forward to chatting some more.
Take care
Fi xx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Gwyneth - hope you are well and yes lots hope we all get the xmas present that we are dreaming for !! the contraception thing i am wondering about too, i would think its incase you ended up by a miracle getting pregnant anyway but in some cases like me with no tubes theres not a chance of that but they have still told us to use condoms so god knows ............... 

dreamtobeamum - woop woop what great news that is - roll on weekend yes were it is confirmed 100 % but looking good woohoo haha 

Fairy Fi - glad to hear this time round you are not as stressed and yes we are not alone !!!  Good luck for Friday and all the best

love to everyone else 

xxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

I've tried googling it and nothing useful comes back. I think it's like you say Incas of a miracle but that seems ridiculous to me. Glad you've  joined Fie  it's far better to have somewhere to chat. It's hard because friends and family don't have a clue what we go through. Literally everyone I know is pregnant and its so hard because they have all been trying for 5 minutes. Also i know that a lot of them only started trying because they were scared of what I'm going through. I just can't face Christmas number 4 with no pregnancy or children especially when everyone else is pregnant  sorry to moan x


----------



## annie.moon

Dream - excited for you! Fingers crossed.

Gwyneth - hooray for your period! 

Fi - welcome! Another teacher! Good luck for Friday. Let us know how you get on.

Annie x


----------



## Mrs Davies

Gywneth - yes i agree with you there & i know what you mean i really think with something as hard as this nobody actually really knows what we are going through unless they are in that situation themself !!    Xmas is always a hard time as its about families so its always going to be more difficult. I get just over a week off work at xmas so i try and look at it a different way if it works then itwill be amazing & can celebrate with family, but if not atleast i have some time off work to get my head around it & just relax ! Keep smiling hun and your time will come - hopefully all of ours will xxx

Hope everybody has a lovely day !! xx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Gywneth, Mrs Davies - I definitely agree, that people haven't got a clue what this feels like, all the emotions, stress, drugs, etc. you cannot comprehend unless you've been through it. It angers me that so many people are careless and fall pg just like that and the people who really want it struggle. Christmas is always difficult on this journey as its all about family. I do hope you don't mind me joining you, as my situation is slightly different as I now have a little one, please tell me if it bothers anyone.
Annie - will definitely let you know how it goes. Are you on half term at the mo, as I know it's different depending on your county?
Take care all and think positive
Fi xx


----------



## annie.moon

I'm back again. AF just arrived. Huurah! Had been getting so down, thinking of tx getting closer to Christmas and probably getting cancelled. Now I at least know there's a chance. I agree with you all about Christmas being a difficult time. I spend mine with the in-laws, with three young nieces and nephews. So difficult. And nobody understands. As you say, unless you've been through it...

Well fingers crossed for some Christmas BFPs for all of us! 

Fi- I don't mind at all. I'm really pleased for you that you have a little one already. You've been through all this before, so you understand. And you also give us proof that is does work! It's great to hear from you xx I'm on half term this week, which is great! I started autumn term the day after ET and went back on a Monday after I started bleeding   All in all it has been an emotionally difficult and tiring half term. Hopefully the next one will be better! Is your break this week?

Annie x


----------



## Mrs Davies

Fairy Fi - Yes i think on here we all agree with each other as we all have been through it and understand each other !   I can honestly say that it is the hardest thing i have ever had to go through, but i seem to be so much stronger this time round which is good! Yes it angers me too, i have friends who have just recently had abortions and stuff and it is so hard to not tell them what i really think of that   but i think i am a calm person and do manage to control sometimes things that i shouldnt really say ha! But certain situations really anger me and some people dont realise how lucky they are - having a child is a miracle.
As Anie Moon has said i dont mind at all either that you already have a child, i think its great and you deserve it ! My husband has a child from a previous relationship, who we have at weekends, which sometimes is hard but i love him like my own!!

Annie Moon - woohooo on your af arriving - you are back on the road - fingers crossed for all of us for that positive stick  I will find out if it all works around my birthday so the best bday prezzie that will be too hehe 

xxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Hello Ladies, 

Annie so glad you're finally sorted and AF has arrived. My clinic called today and said start testing for ovulation on 1st November so it's go go now. 
Fi I agree with the others you are a good edition to our little group gives us all a little hope  
Annie what is your next step now? Or are you just waiting for them to contact you? 
I'm on half term now for a week which is good a bit of me time. I also had to go back I had a week between my cycle failing and back to work but when work is 28 5 year olds it's never good. So I made a momentous decision this week I handed my notice in. I hate work I work 70 + hours a week spend all weekends working and I need time to myself. So as of 1st January I'll be unemployed. I figure I've been hanging out telling myself I'll be going on maternity leave soon for years knowing deep down I'm getting nothing from work. So decided I can't put my life on hold any more got to hope for the best but carry on regardless and try to move forward and be happier in other areas of my life. 

Very scary though I'm a real grafter and work is a big part of my life. Trying to work out what comes next


----------



## annie.moon

H Gwyneth. I can totally understand your decision. Teaching is such hard work, with crazy hours. Anyone who thinks we work 9-3 has no idea. If you are able to take the time to focus on getting pregnant, it can only improve your chances. It's emotionally draining to work long hours every day and then get home to try to do more work whilst feeling tired and worrying about IVF. You've got plenty of time to think about what comes next, and for someone with teaching experience, there are so many options. 

AFM, I have to wait until next cycle to start. It all seems to be taking so long after my massively delayed AF. But I'm back on track, focusing on keeping myself healthy, eating the right things, exercising, and avoiding alcohol and caffeine. I've found somewhere near where I live to do my scans, so I'm ready to go in 28 days time!

Annie


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

That's good Annie glad you have sorted scans. Will you be OK to get time off work etc? I'm so scared ended up in tears last night saying to my husband I just can't cope with the thought of failing for a third time. I'm hoping if it fails it might not be as bad for me because I'll have no extra hormones etc ( my levels get really out of control 19000 or something ) Which can't help. Also this month I didn't ovulate  till day 18 so put back wouldn't be till about day 23 and I would  be due day 28. Not long to get my hopes up. Thanks for the reassuring words Annie need to go somewhere every day that make me feel better about life not worse and a distraction not 
a painful reminder x


----------



## Fairy Fi

Gwyneth - sorry you've been feeling down about treatment, i hope your hubby was a good support. Try and stay positive as you never know what's around the corner and as they say third time lucky    We're all routing for you hun. Good for you, doing what is right for you during treatment and jacking in your job. It's never easy juggling treatment, appointments and work stress too. I totally understand your decision   

Annie - Great that you'll be ready to start treatment again soon and somewhere nearby. It's a real hassle for us when we have an appointment as our nearest clinic is 2 hours away, so even if the appointment is for a quick scan, we have 4 hours driving it total but hey, it's all worth it. Hope you've had a good half term. I've also had this week off, got some Christmas shopping done, which i am so proud of and then driving to and from clinic 2 days of holidays.

We went in for ET today and we now have 2 lovely embies on board, making a lovely little cosy nest for themselves. PUPO, woooohoooooo!!! I have been so nervous all day as our appointment wasn't until 3.30pm, my stomach has been doing somersaults all day!
We had 3 frosties but only 2 survived the thaw and have continued to divide and look strong    So i now have a 6 cell and 8 cell on board whoop whoop, exciting   So it's feet up time and relax. 

Take care all
Fi xxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Thanks Fi got everything crossed for you. Lets pray for a full house for the group by Christmas. Its my birthday today trying to forget I'm a year older and focus on the earnings my husband bought me. My mum took me to see dirty dancing at the theatre last night which was really lovely. Other than that just a quiet weekend for us. Hope you're all getting lots of rest. 

Very impressed with the Xmas shopping I'm an online girl these days less hassle you don't even leave the house x


----------



## Fairy Fi

Gwyneth - wishing you a very happy birthday, here's hoping it's the last one without a baby. Sounds as if you had fun, i bet dirty dancing was good  I'd love to go and see that. 

I hope you enjoy your birthday weekend and get spoilt rotten, you deserve it  
Take care
Fi xXx


----------



## dreamtobeamom

Happy birthday gweneth hope u have a great one. Xx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Gywneth - hope you are ok hunny - its sounds like you have made a big decision regarding work but also sounds like you have made the best one for you !! It mustnt of been easy but you have to do whats right for you. Happy Birthday too  Hope you have a fab day and bet Dirty Dancing at the theatre was brill, i would love to watch that at the theatre !! 

Annie Moon - its all a big waiting game isnt it hunny - glad you are staying positive though and just concentrating on doing the correct things and keeping yourself healthy !! Thats all we can do isnt it, just enjoy some you time and relax - getting that body ready for when you start !

Fairy Fi - Good luck in PUPO haha bet you feeling good now - just chill and relax and i will keep everything crossed that your little embies stick woohoo !!

Hope everyone has a lovely day !! Im just waiting for a phone call then off for a little run with my jack russell , then housework haha xxxx


----------



## annie.moon

Gwyneth - Happy Birthday! Hope you have a good one. xx

Fi - Fingers crossed for you. Relax and take it easy. xx

A question from me... how many scans has everyone needed during a FET cycle? I have managed to find a clinic nearby to do my scans, but have to pay for these separately (annoying, as all scans are included in my treatment payment, but I can't take the time off work to get to London for these). I had saved up for treatment, but hadn't thought about the extra cost for scans, so no I'm now wondering how many I will need.

Annie xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Not sure sorry hun I'm not having any due to natural FET but even on a proper cycle I've only had one or two so surely it can't be more than that. My clinic charges £150 a scan so hopefully it'll  be £300 max but others please chip in as I'm guessing. 

On another note dirty dancing was fab made me feel young x


----------



## dreamtobeamom

Hi Annie

If its a medicated fet then you should not need more than 2 that is to check for the lining that's all. If lining is sufficient first time then one should do.

Gweneth did u have a good birthday? 

I got my first beta today it was 250..... Xx


----------



## Joanne2009

Hi all I'm starting mess on Tuesday but my mind seems to have gone blank from my last tx :s 

So if anyone has anything to refresh my memory it would be a great help,also I'm sure last tx I was told (by people n here) that there is only  certain foods we can an cant have and I haven't a clue now anyone else know? 

Anything will be a great help 
Joanne


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Hey birthday was nice just quiet once we got home me hubby and our puppy ( purchased after failed treatment to cheer me up ). Got a bit of a cough and sore throat so just taking it easy so I feel 100% when fingers crossed we have transfer in a few weeks.

With regards to foods it's just the same ones the gp advises pregnant women not to eat so if you Google that you should be fine. I'm vegetarian and don't like milk so for me it doesn't make much difference. 

I've never got to your stage but I'm guessing 250 is good so congratulations so glad it's  working for someone. Fi how are you feeling hope you're taking it easy and being waited on hand and foot. X


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hi ladies just a quick one to say hope you are all having a lovely weekend so far and relaxing !! Im taking my little neice on a day out to the farm today haha think im more excited than her hehe got my new pair of wellies and guna wrap up warm its freezing out there! ha 

have a nice day 

xxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Mrs Davies - hope you enjoyed your day out at the farm, especially if youve got new wellies   I love going with my little one and watching him jump in muddy puddles, peppa pig has a lot to answer for   


Gywneth - glad you've had a nice birthday weekend. I bet your puppy is great to have around and a good distraction    Glad dirty dancing made you feel youthful, hope you were bopping in the aisles   


Annie - in my medicated cycle I probably had about 3 scans and on my natural cycle just 2.


Dreamtobeamom - think our clinic must do things differently to yours as I don't know what you mean by beta? What does this stand for? Sorry!!


----------



## Fairy Fi

Sorry didn't get to finish my post as computer playing up!


I've had a lovely chilled out weekend which has been lovely and have put my feet up, which is very rare these days! Even managed to go out to dinner with hubby    I am feeling fine just bloated and my boobs are like watermelons!!!! But that will be the cyclogest!


Hope you're all well and have a lovely weekend.
Take care
Fi xx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hi Fairy Fi - yes i had a lovely day thank you - seen lots of animals and held some little chicks and piglets haha wore my new wellies in too hehe !! Just made the biggest Sunday roast ever - literally cant move now haha - glad you had a chilled weekend too!!! Hope you enjoyed dinner out with the hubby !! 

take care everybody and hope you all have had a lovely weekend 

Oh yeah Feeling lucky that i dont have any side effects from Buserelin !!! Hope it stays this way - fingers crossed he he 

xxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Glad the farm was fun. I also made a huge roast for my parents and my husbands mum ( his Dad passes away during our first round of ICSI) . It was lush. In full grips of bug now been coughing all night but at least I'm off work. Start testing for ovation tomorrow but shouldn't happen for about 10 days. Where is everyone else up to? Fi how are you doing? Dreamtobeamum still good news? Annie have you got definite costs of scans? Mrs Davies are you starting medication now? Anyone else sorry if I forgot you I hope you're well x


----------



## dreamtobeamom

Gweneth ...yummy that roast sound well yummy. Good luck with testing. Am ok still pregnant I think although hardly have any symptoms, just down with the flu and cold  but not taking anything for it. Next beta is Saturday whereby it should exceed 2000 and then I am guessing it will be u/s to ensure its in the right place etc. ....all a waiting game and nervous but out of my control. 

Mrs Davies I didn't get any side effect from burselin not even From all the high dosage meds during my full ivf cycle!! Don't worry it's defo working though and let us how when ur next appt goes. 

FAiry if....beta means official blood test to determine the presence of pregnancy hormone hcg. Mine was 250 which was good, my clinic usually look for something along the lines of 80plus for the first test so I did well. Fingers crossed its doubling up appropiately. 

HOPE you all are ok xxxxx


----------



## pixie b

Hello 

Just thought I would pop on to say hi and congrats to dreamtobeamom good luck with next blood test but all looking good so far.

I am still waiting for paperwork to arrive and then decide if we can fit in a medicated cycle before Christmas... Umm might be tight but really wanted to I'm so excited to get started.

Pixiex


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

That's great dreamtobeamum glad bloods are going well. When will they scan you? I thought it would be straight away. What an awful ordeal after your 2ww. Don't worry about symptoms most people don't have any this early. Really hope you feel better soon   being poorly sucks. 
Pixieb hope you manage to get a cycle before Christmas. 

Just keeping everything crossed now. Scary to think that in 3 and a bit weeks I'll know the outcome of this. x


----------



## Fairy Fi

Dreamtobeamom - thanks for explaining chick, our clinic does it differently    Glad your beta levels are looking good, how exciting   

Mrs Davies - sounds like a lovely day out, especially with a nice roast, yum! Hubby and i had a lovely meal out thanks and then we went out for Sunday dinner with my mum and dad too, so i'll be the size of a house by the end of my 2ww   

Pixie - fingers crossed you're able to squeeze a cycle in before Christmas, that's the problem at this time of year, it's a race against the Christmas clock    I remember on my first cycle i had to have my embies out back earlier than anticipated due to them closing for Christmas, but it had a very happy outcome    here's hoping yours does too.

Gwyneth - oooh exciting that you're onto your peesticks, woohoo, happy peeing    I was paranoid that i would miss my ovulation or do something wrong. All ok though!

Annie - how are you doing hun, hope you're well   

I'm doing fine, back at school this week    which is a shame as i would have liked to take it easy some more, but hey. I'm feeling fine, still bloated though. Fingers crossed, not too long to go now, although i just want to know aaaarrrggghhhh!

Anyway time to go home now   
Take care
Fi xXx


----------



## dreamtobeamom

gweneth - tell me about it, the wait will never be over till the day i hopefully have my baby in my arms and the worry will never stop! They do u/s when beta levels exceed over 2000. My calculation says i should exceed this by friday if it is doubling every 48 hours. fingers crossed! 

That 3 weeks will go slow but worth it

i will reply to others soon, be right back!! xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Right ladies I am having a rant!!! (Sorry no where else to rant) 

If I see one more so you think you're ready to be a parent / why all parents are saints / parenting is the hardest thing ever articles or things on ******** and other ridiculous places I'm going to scream. 

A note to all parents (Fi aside because I know you won't be like this.) 

You all start by saying I wouldn't change it for the world but. News flash stop there if you wouldn't change your life for the world you don't have the right to whine. I would give anything in the world to change my life and do you know what I don't whine to you!! 
Here is my response to all the parents in the world 

Why being a parent is really easy compared with the alternative 
1. Lack of sleep - not being able to have a child means lying awake listening to crying for hours only the tears are yours. Four hours sleep is a good nights sleep to me one or two is not unusual because of the stress I am under. Having a child cry to fill that silence of my thoughts is something I dream of. 

2. Cost - Not having a child has cost me in the region of £100,000 in the last twelve months. We have moved house into a house the adoption agency will agree to assess (our previous house was unsuitable) we have paid for private treatment because the NHS can't treat me when I have time off work. We live over an hour from our nearest clinic so have to travel constantly. 
We can't afford to holiday, buy nice things or treat ourselves the difference is we have no child to make all the sacrifice worth while. 

3. Children's behaviour - I have to make 30 children behave all day everyday so I can't really comment on this. To me no means no being tired etc doesn't change that. Children crave and love structure and boundaries. 

4. Impact on your socail life - not having children takes away your family and friends because you can't bare to sit around and listen to them moan about how hard parenting is. Or even more insulting make comments like "It's OK for you two your lucky you don't have children to consider you ca do what you want we can't do things like that." No I can't do what I want what I want is to be a Mum and stay at home everyday refusing invitations because shock horror - I would want to, not because I can't find someone to have my children but I don't want to I would rather be at home doing bath time and tucking a child in than out partying or drinking. 

5. Cleaning up spaghetti hoops is boring - This is the classic I love my children but being a parent is frustrating and boring conversation. Now sit back and imagine how empty life would be if there were no traces of a child in your house if someone just kidnapped your child and all their belongings in the night. You'd walk round your empty house no toys to pick up, no nappies in the bathroom, no high chair at the table. This feeling is what I live with everyday when I get up. 

My message to parents. Sit back for one minute and decide would you trade lives with me? No then shut up please think about how lucky you are and the additional pain you are causing to couples who are already going through hell. If the answer is yes then please get in contact I will happily adopt your children. 

Rant over hope you are all well. x x x


----------



## Sunny12

Hello All - would you mind if I joined?

I tried starting a thread about FET but only got one pity responce then I saw this one this morning with all the information and people on it I was looking for!

Last weekend saw the BFN end of my first ICSI cycle using DH's frozen sperm.  I have now got my head round that it did not work and all through move to our one and only frostie.  We have a follow-up at clinic a week on Saturday to discuss the failed cycle and the process for FET.

With one blast I am nervous about the thaw.  I am not sure if it will be medicated or natural.  My cycles are quite reqular 26/27 days.  I am happy to go with what ever they think has the most chances.  If it is medicated is it injections (I saw someone mention it was not).

Can't remember who said it but oen comment about Christmas really rang true.  I love Christmas and last years was hard cos a week before we found out that we would never concieve naturally and needed ICSI.  If we wait for one bleed then I think it would be around that time I woudl be in 2ww!!  Although I do not want another spoiled Christmas (I did a brave face and no one except my Mum and one mate knew so basically dod Xmas in denial) the chance that I could be pregnant for Christmas is just too much to even try and think about - imagine!!

There was another comment that it does not matter that the fresh one failed, it does not mean that the FET will and they can;t tell which will be genetically right to suceede - this also make me feel a lot more positive than I was feeling!

So this thread has already done me the world of good!!

If I need one more bleed that should be around the 20th Nov so then I guess FET (if it thaws   ) would be start of Dec?  Anyone else with same sort of dates??

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Hi Sunny, 

So glad you've joined I don't really check anywhere but here now to be honest. I am in your exact situation 1 FE. I am natural cylce testing as of today for ovulation so if it thaws and I ovulate (I'm on natural) it will mean put back in 2 / 3 weeks. Annie is waiting for her next bleed and so is Pixie I think so time wise they are likely to be very similar to you. 
Dreamtobeamum is currently fingers crossed waiting for a scan to confirm positive result and Fi is on her 2ww. So don't worry if timings are exact we're all around her on a regular basis and know how you feel. 

Glad it's answered questions and made you feel better. x x


----------



## Sunny12

Hi Gwyneth,   thank you so much for welcoming me.  Doing a natural are you getting scanned periodically or are you doing ovulation tests?

Are there any old wives tales stuff you are doing?  In my ICSI cycle I did it all - pineapple core, zero caffine (even chocolate!), accupuncture etc etc.  Are you doing anything fro FET?  I think for me it is all from a superticion point of view, from what I can see it is up to the embryo if it attaches or not and not much else can help!

Hello Anne and Pixie! Is the blled you are wiatig fro teh 2nd one after failed IVF or ICSI?  Are you expecting it to be at the usual sort of time you'd have expected?  I am finding it hard to let myself believe it might work at the moment!!

xxxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Hi 

No scans just ovulation kit at home. You can have scans and bloods but they only recommend it if you don't get a result on a home kit ( I do). For me I live over an hour away so it's better to only have to go in once. 

I don't drink and don't have any caffeine in my diet anyway (no tea, coffee or soft drinks I don't like them.) I do eat chocolate but not a lot. I think do whatever gives you peace of mind and make you feel in control / a bit better. For me that is pretending it's not happening to be honest. I don't do anything risky but I try to carry on as normal as possible and pretend nothing is happening. If all the stuff you did makes you feel stronger and happier then carry on if it doesn't then slob out with chocolate and pizza because I honestly don't think it makes any difference (within reason.) 

According to my Dr as long as you are sensible (don't start weight lifting or running marathons). It will take if it has the right make up and won't if it doesn't. 

Hope that helps x


----------



## Fairy Fi

Hi lovely ladies'
Gwyneth, you rant away Hun, sometimes on here is the only place to do it as nobody understands us as much as other IVFers. Hope you're feeling better for having a rant (((((hugs))))))


Sunny -sorry you had a failed cycle    Always hard but at least you're able to look ahead to future treatment. I am on a natural cycle and have had a couple of scans, so depends on your clinic. As Gwyneth has said, carry on as normal and do what is right for you, that's what dr told me. First cycle I was able to relax as my 2ww was in Christmas hols but second and this cycle I had to go back to work boooooooooo! It's up to the embryos and whether they stick or not. Glad that you found this thread helpful, look forward to chatting   


Hope everyone else is doing well.


I'm fine, exhausted from a busy week back at school, but I've tried to sit down at my desk as much as possible - usually unheard of    I just want to know what the result is, as life seems to stop when you're going through treatment, as it consumes every thought. Fingers crossed for us all     


Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

PS-Sunny I meant to say don't get hung up on what to eat/ not to eat too much as my successful cycle was over Christmas so you can imagine how many meals out we had and how much choccie I ate


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hi Ladies hope you are all well - really sorry for not writing personals but i havent been on proper for a few days and there was lots and lots to read - just had a good catch up on here then !! 
I am on day 8 now of Buserelin - waiting patiently for my next appointment next Tuesday - im doing ok, the last couple of days i have been pretty emotional and shed a few tears but woke up feeling lots better today! I think its cuz AF is due so there must be extra hormones running about haha 

Take care everyone

xxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Ah sweetie sending   to you. I feel a lot more sane after my rant   AF always makes me feel terrible I just try to say to myself you won't feel this bad next week but easier said than done. Look after yourself and make sure your hubby makes lots of fuss of you. Injections are nasty hopefully you'll move forward on Tuesday keep us posted x x


----------



## Mrs Davies

awww thank you Gwyneth !! Yes a good rant always does me good too hehe i agree with everything that you said - my hubby is working lates this week so going to make sure that we spend some quality time together at the weekend !! You take care too xxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Morning Everyone!

*Fairy Fi -* I was thinking how great it would be to have 2ww over Christmas - the level of distraction would be brilliant. However, as you say the healthy eating would be flying out of the window!!!! I think my my reaconing my next af will be around 21st Nov so would find out before Christmas, still I guess there will be a lot going on. Your profile pic is beautiful!!!

*Mrs Davies * - hope you are feeling better this morning. I assume you ae doing medicated then? Did you start of certain day of cycle. Brusilin was ghe DR drung right? How long you taking that for? I hear you with your DH, so important to make sure you spend proper time together and not time spent talking about all things IVF etc. I think if FET fails we will have to go on holiday (such a hardship ) with the "new windows" fund after Christmas. Before next attempt.

Morning Gwynneth - I can't believe I missed your rant before I posted my arraive on the thread!!! Totally with you with your rant and would like to add a couple:

1) Discussion about wanting kids "you can have mine if you like" - is it just me or does this just ring smug How does this make me (the one going through all this) feel better, it seems liek another way of daying - I have kids you don't. I can have them so easily that I can be blazee and joke about giving them away cos they cause me so much grief - cue little laugh!

My next two just come accross as bitter and as I an new to the thread it might be too soon to show a flash of bitter but this is just generally two requests I have for Christmas:

2) If pregnant please do not sign your Christmas card to me from Blah and Blanh & Bump - SMUG

3) Please do not send me a Christmas card with your child dressed as any of the following: Santa, Elf, Raindear, Christmas pudding - This is not orginal or funny. Last year I got 7 - yes 7 of these.

Ok, hoping you don't all now think I am mental........

xxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Mrs Davies - hope the jabbing is going ok, do you do it yourself? I never could as I'm a wuss, good job DH was willing to do it    Enjoy your quality time with hubby   


Sunny -thank you for your comment about my little one, it's a very old pic and he looks way different now    Christmas on the 2ww was a good distraction but very emotional too thinking about the what ifs. We tested 2nd Jan so it was a very emotional new years eve too. 


Gywneth - glad your rant did you good, blooming hormones!!! Hope you're well and you're happily peeing on your sticks    Lets hope your surge comes soon so you can move on with your treatment. 


Dreamofbeingamom - how are you doing chick, hope things are progressing well for you, how exciting 


Oooooooh I have some rants too ...   
- When we were trying, people always asked if we were going to have kids, grrrrrr and we had to come up with some rubbish answer, one day DH got so annoyed having been asked this question too much he replied, well maybe we can't have kids!!! That shut them up!
- Also they ask the age of our little one and then say, ooooh it's time for another one then! Grrrrrrrrrr!
- the last one is to do with a friend who is a spoilt brat (I know that might sound harsh because she is a friend, but she admits it too!) she decided she wanted kids although her partner didn't want them


----------



## Fairy Fi

Sorry my screen froze, I'll continue my story ...


----------



## Fairy Fi

Previously she hadn't wanted kids, she had it all mapped out that she would fall pg straight away, it was going to be a girl, she'd have it before her 30th birthday, blah blah    What makes this even worse is that she knows about us going through IVF, how insensitive can you get. She'd come round to see us and say to Charlie, just think this time next year, you could have another little playmate / do you think I'll make a good mummy? Etc etc etc. then overnight she decided she decided she didn't want kids as she wanted them for the wrong reason, she wanted a baby because all her friends had one ...she'd be able to give up work ... 
Can you believe it? Makes your blood boil, since she's decided she hardly comes to visit Charlie anymore, when previously she'd be round every weekend         
Anyway enough ranting for now   
Take care
Fi xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

I love the rants. Sunny don't worry I know exactly how you feel. This year I binned all my birthday cards because I didn't want the reminder that I was a year older and still childless. A child dressed as an Xmas pudding would be a definite immediate bin for me. 

I think next time someone says you can have mine. Say great I'll call the council and get them to draw up the adoption papers thank you I can't wait till it's official. (That might shut them up especially if you reach for your mobile!!)

Fi - I think I am going to start saying Never because we can't have children in response to the when question. It is constant and very insulting. My sister is pg with her second so I know it'll be constant over Xmas - how cruel of me not to provided her children with cousins. 

Oh wait actually I've been trying since before she started trying for her first!!! 

Perhaps you could say well it'll cost about £8000 for another round of IVF so if you're willing to pay we'll start next month  

No sign on sticks yet but last month I didn't ovulate till day 18 / 19 so I'm probably in for a wait I'm day 11 now. Just trying not to get sucked into what if I don't ovulate or it doesn't defrost thoughts. Roll on 2013 is all I think get Christmas and all our treatments out the way x x


----------



## Fairy Fi

Gwyneth- ha I like your comments , that would shut people up, hee hee, just imagine their faces. I didn't ovulate until day 15,I was so relieved that it happened!
Have a good day
Fi xx


----------



## Fairy Fi

One week down, one to go. It's a shame to be wishing time away but I'm desperate to know. Can't believe this time next week I'll know, exciting and scary. 
Anyone got any nice plans for the weekend?
Take care all. 
Fi xxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Oh not long. When would your period be due? We're going to fireworks tonight then I'll have to work tomorrow and Sunday. Day 12 now so I should hopefully ovulate when you test. Hope you're  managing to keep off your feet as much as possible at work x


----------



## annie.moon

Hi everyone,

Sorry I disappeared for a while. I had a sickness bug and spent a couple of days in bed. I'm only really starting to feel better today. I've been feeling pretty down and have really missed your support.

I can see it has been busy on here! I will catch up properly over the weekend.

Sunny- I noticed you wrote you will be starting your FET cycle around 20th November. All being well, I'll be starting mine on 22nd! 

Hugs to all you lovely ladies.

Annie xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Ah Annie you poor thing. Hope your back on your feet now. A few days stuck in bed with just my thoughts always stresses me out. Make your other half take you out or do something nice for you over the weekend. Make sure you get a bit of you time. I had a facial this week expensive but really cheers me up  x x


----------



## Sunny12

Hi Annie - would be great to cycle with someone, I am hoping 20th us when my nextvperiod will come. That is when due if all ivf stuff has not messed me up. Appointment next sat to see if natural or medicated one. Itvseemsxlike if they are busy or don't open at weekend or if someone has irregular periods tgat they go with medical, so I am thinking I will probably be natural. Hope you are feeling better now. I can imagine an illness now can really lower your mood. Everything else in life should just goblerfectcforcus ivf bids - thatvuscinly fair!

Gwyneth - loving the testing yourself! I have stated over at a friends last night (DH away for a night) and we are headed for a massage in a bit! Lovely!

Bought some OPK's to just see if/when I ovulate this month but for gitvthiscmornibg and just went to loo! Will have to try and remember later!! How I remembered all those injections etc I do nit know!

Xxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Have a lovely massage sounds perfect. I'm doing 2 different ovulation tests I'm worried one might be randomly faulty or something on the crucial day ( I'm a nutter I know). So I have peace of mind. Fingers crossed you're both on time. Have a good pampered weekend ladies    x  x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Dreamtobeamum - Are you ok? Not heard fromyou for a few days (which is fine you don't have to post) just wanted to make sure your blood levels are ok still because you should be near scan now    x x


----------



## dreamtobeamom

Evening Gwyneth

sorry guys i haven't been around lately, been busy with family and trying to fight off the viral infection i had!!  i am ok missed work for a few days to recover then went back Friday so it was a bit manic!!

sunny and Annie.moon: i have read your posts and know you will be starting your treatment soon so good luck

Gwyneth: hows your O testing going?

I had my second beta yesturday......a wooping 6211!!.........was well shocked!! i go back for a scan in 10 days time which makes it on 13th november...............the waiting and worry never ends hey!!  xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

So glad all is well. No sign yet but if it's the same as last month I won't ovulate till Thursday so just a waiting game like normal x x


----------



## Sunny12

Morning All,

Counting down the days until our follow up next Saturday.  In the mean time doing OPK and still no surge (doing it for my own piece of mind to see if everything is back to normal in there!). If everything is "normal" I am guessing they will say wait for next period whcih should be end of Nov.  Again this all assuming and it oculd be that a) periods all messed up b) They make me wait more than one more period etc etc.  

DH had a guilt wave last night "sorry you have to go through this because of me, sorry it did nnot work etc" it really is upsettig when he gets like this.  I hate him feeling bad, I mean it is not his "fault" he did not do something for this to happen.  I also have to make sure I show when it is hard so he does not think I am hiding from him but don;t want to over do it so he feels really really bad.  As it is to get through I am most of the time v practical about it all and don't want to dwell on/pick at the feeling down stuff.  Not when there is a plan and next steps cos I don't think it will help me.  If FET fails I will book in with the councellor at the hospital t o chat to them.  I think if this fails it will effect me a lot!

Working from home today so need to make sure there is a lot going on.  Home alone makes me wallow a bit (but I love the lie in!!)

Hi Dreamstobeamon - it that a really high beta??  Does that mean maybe twins

xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hello everybody hope that you are all well and have had a lovely relaxing weekend!  

Sunny - Yeah i am on medicated hun and i started on day 21 of my cycle ! So yes DR at the moment, this was thr toughest thing last time but i have been no were near as bad as last time and feel much more relaxed which is good !   We was thinking of going away at xmas too if this failed but not sure if we will be able to afford - i think its a lovely thing to do tho! My husband might be getting made redundant at end of the week as well so trying to not let that worry me and cross that bridge when it comes to it 

Fairy Fi - yeah i do my injections myself - they seem to prick me a little bit more this time for some reason haha i dont find them too bad to do tho actually - thank god haha! Hope your are ok and not long til you know hehe woop woop  

AnnieMoon & Dreamtobeamum - sorry to hear you have been poorly - hope you are back on the mend and feeling lots better ! Big hugs for you both!

AFM - got bloods and scans tomorrow and find out our next steps, always get excited when i have another appointment because it always feels like a big step closer! Will update tomorrow after my appointment!

Much love to you all 
xxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Mrs Davies - very positive and exciting I'll be checking to see where you are up to tomorrow. 
Sunny I always crash very badly after failed treatment both physically and emotionally. I'm hoping physically shouldn't be as bad this time due to no drugs but emotionally it'll be just as hard.

I am very worried about surviving Xmas for a number of reasons.
1. If our first round had been successful my due date would ave been mid December so I would have been a Mummy by Xmas. 
2. I hate Xmas it always kills me. 
3. My sister and all my friends are pregnant. So my family will be either full of excited baby talk (she lives in Oz and is back for Xmas.) Or trying not to be full of excited baby talk to not hurt me - don't know which is worse?? 
4. My next period will be due pretty much on Xmas day and periods always make me feel awful emotionality. 

I also would consider going away but we booked to go away last year due to the whole hating Xmas thing. My father in law was rushed into hospital on Xmas Eve and then we had to come home to support family. We were told he had terminal cancer between xmas and new year and he died early in February. My grandfather then died of cancer two weeks after. I worried going away would be too traumatic for my husband. 

No ovulation yet hoping for Thursday


----------



## Mrs Davies

Gwyneth - yeah so far so good , im trying to just take each day as it comes and try not to worry what i will be like if it fails again!! I hope i manage to stay strong whatever happens !! We have a weekend booked in the lakes at beginning of December and we shud be in the 2ww then, so this should hopefully keep me chilled and relaxed ! Yeah know what you mean about xmas, im proper not in ther spirit this year at all haha dont even know what we doing xmas day yet, want to put ivf first and will think about xmas closer to the time hehe 
Are you on natural cycle then ? How does it work ? What happens after you ovulate ? xxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Yeah I'm natural so I called on the first day of my period. Then they told me to start testing for ovulation  from day 6. When I ovulate I call again and they give me a transfer date based on when it would have been at that stage if I'd conceived it naturally. Then if it defrosts ok they transfer and that's it either it takes or not. No drugs nothing but transfer. A very strange thing to get your head round when everything else has been drugs up to your eye balls x


----------



## Fairy Fi

Hello my lovelies   
Mrs Davies - woohoo to appointment tomorrow, how exciting. Hope all goes well so you get nearer your goal and dreams    Oooooh you're brave doing your injections, i couldn't face it!

Annie / Dreamtobeamom - hope you're bothe feeling better now   

Gwyneth - so sorry that Christmas and new year is such a tough time in your household, must be rough on you all    Let's hope you'll have something to celebreate this year    Although i am on a natural cycle too, i still had scans and am now on cyclogest pessaries - it's surprising how clinics are different in their approach to treatment. 

Sunny - my DH goes through the same feelings of guilt too, as he is the one with the problem, it's tough when they get down about it and i know he also feels guilty that i am the one who has to go through everything. But at the end of the day i don't see it as him having a problem, it's just something we have to go through    Sounds as if you have a good positive attitude towards treatment and your next steps   

Well i'm still hanging in there, i am desperate to know now and really want to test. I know that some people test early but i don't think i will as i wouldn't know whether to trust the test result or not! Sometimes i think it's worked other times i'm not so sure, aaarrrggghhhh, frustrating stuff   

Love to you all
Fi xXx


----------



## Sunny12

Hi All,

Just heard from my third bridesmaid that she is pregnant. My Sister in Law is as well. So at our extended family Christmas is will be a pregnant theme. I love Xmas and seeing everyone and catching up but this year will be tough. It is so hard just to be happy for people, and these are people I love dearly! 

No smiley face on OPK yet so looks like cycle/periods might not be back to normal yet so perhaps FET won't be pre Xmas.

Feeling sad

Xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Gwyneth - Oooo i see i can understand the natural cycle then but i wonder how they decide which one we do !! Strange isnt it, have you not asked you clinic the question? I guess everybody is so different tho arent they!

Fairy Fi - Hang on in there love - my advice would be to not test early - i did in my natural cycle and i think it messed my head up and put me on such a negative vibe, probably caused me lots if stress too cuz i already had it in my head it hadnt worked. Hang in there chick !!!!!!! 

Sunny - awww i am sure all us ladies understand your feelings ! It is very hard, and its hard to control our emotions, even the people we love we are happy for them, but sad too!!! Chin up !! xxx

AFM - appointment went well today! Just had blood tests & they said if i dont hear from them then all is ok & go ahead with the timetable they have given me! ha! So i start on Oestradiol tablets from Thursday which will start to thicken my womb. I carry on with the Buserelin also & then go in for a scan on the 22nd November! If all is ok then i have transfer on the 28th November !! Woop woop roll on next few weeks! Apart from still feeling knackered i am excited now!!

Hope your all having a lovely day - lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Sunny I'm in the same boat everyone is pregnant sister, cousins and multiple friends. It sucks I've stopped even trying to pretend I'm happy. My logic is I don't expect them to delay having a family because of what I am going through and the pain pregnancy causes me so in return they can't expect me to be happy and involved. Bottom line they're happy you're not see them when you feel up to it don't when you don't. People who care about you will understand. 

Mrs Davies glad all is on schedule. Guess what I'm still waiting. I did ask they just said they felt it was best for my body to replicate the natural process Not sure but didn't question too much because they said if I do natural I don't have to have a break before next treatment as there is no drugs x


----------



## Fairy Fi

Gwyneth / Sunny - so sorry lots of friends and family are pregnant    I remember that all too well, that you try to be happy for them and of course deep down you are, but it just hurts so much and reminds you that you are still struggling on the ivf rollercoaster. Hang on in there, you'll get there    People on the outside of the ivf world can't even imagine what we are going through, even if you try and tell them, they just won't know the enormity of treatment and what it means to us.

Mrs Davies - no i won't be testing early although it's tempting, it just sends you out of your brain waiting and wondering    Woohoo to you and your appointment, really chuffed that things are going well, the end of the month will come round before you know it    Everything crossed for you honey.

Friday is getting closer ... ooooooh what will it bring I've been soooooooo busy at school and have tons of marking to do so it takes my mind off it a bit,although today has been stressful with annoying kids but the thought of testing is always there! Oh well, one more school day then i'm finished for the week and i am so thankful that test day is on my day off, phew!

Best wishes to you all
Fi xXx


----------



## Ottercops123

Hi ladies room for another! I'm having my frosty defrosted tomorrow it's a grade 2 blastocyst very scared as only 1 .... I will get a call at 10am to say yippee or sorry? Anyway I've been reading about sex before trabsfer(like I can be bothered!!!) and pineapples I didn't do this last time has anyone done any of these   Also any experience on blastocyst defrosting as thus is the part I'm afraid of and don't understand the loss of cells etc thank you in advance and baby dust to us all xxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Trudymcgregor - good luck for tomorrow, fingers crossed that your blast does you proud. Sorry not tried any of your tips but who knows what works. I think it's more to do with the embie rather than anything else. 
Best wishes 
Fi xxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

I agree with Fi but that said I do and will have sex the day it would have been conceived. Not because anyone or thing has told me too but because it makes sense in my head to help prepare my body. Never heard or got into pineapple. My advice do what makes you feel happiest about the whole process. Goodluck x


----------



## Sunny12

Morning Ladies - thank you so much fir the supportive messages it really does help. Today I am feeling lots better and found the silver lining that I have at least 6 months more before anyone else of my friends will be telling me they ate preggers. They already are or have a baby or not starting to try for a few months. Come on frostie, save me from having I deal with the news again!!!

Trudiemcgreger - a massive good luck today!! I also only have one blast. Hope all goes well, let us know what happens today! Xxx I did the pineapple core thing for 4 days. Don't think it really makes a difference and it was more so I felt I'd tried everything!! Xxx

Fi - not long to test day! Really hoping it is BFP!! Hope you are keeping sane.

Afm - no ovulation yet. Might do done googling around ovulation post ivf. Would live reassuring smiley face!!

Xxx


----------



## Ottercops123

Morning ladies .... My little single frosty has survived the thaw ...my implation will be at 1pm today I am so excited feel sick nervous everything haha.... And FYI I did baby dance last night no harm in trying lol . Lots of baby dust for us all x


----------



## Sunny12

Woohoo!!!!    brilliant news for you and also gives me hope for my frostie!!!
Xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Good Morning Ladies ! Hope we are all good today!

Gwyneth - i guess thats a good thing isnt is that if and the big IF this doesnt work then you dont have to wait! If mine fails i have to wait another 3 months before i can start again  But this will work for us hehe

Fairy Fi - thank you very much hunny !! Good on you for hanging in there, its good being busy but when we are having treatment its important to not over work ourselves and get stressed. Glad to hear you are off on test date too, i hope it is a celebration day for you sooooo much!

Trudymcgregor - Good Luck for transfer and woop woop !!! 

Sunny 12 - Glad you are feeling better !! Keep that chin up , we are all here for support hunny !!

AFM - This week has been a drag so far as i have been soooo tired & not been sleeping properly at all (think its the buserelin) But last night i had a nice long soak, some lovely tea, fresh bedding on my bed and curled up with a book haha So feeling the freshest i have felt all week - thank god!

Have a nice day ladies 

xxxx


----------



## Ottercops123

Hi ladies just left clinic I am now PUPO yippee must say the transfer was uncomfortable compared to the last time really felt every movement never mind on my way home via an ice cream parlour lol 2 ww for me oh and my test date is my birthday   so I either have the best present or a horrendous hangover!! This is our last chance so I'm hoping for the best present lots of sticky vibes and best wishes to us all xxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Just a quick one for now as i'm still at school!!!

Trudymcgregor - woohoo on being PUPO      so glad your little embie did you proud and thawed well. Sending you lots of sticky vibes and baby dust. Here's definately hoping you get the best birthday present EVER    
Take care
Fi xXx

PS - enjoy the ice cream, yum


----------



## Ottercops123

Thanks fairy I was panicking only having 1 embryo just shows it only takes 1 now the hard part 12 days of waiting xx


----------



## Mrs Davies

TrudymcGregor - congrats at being PUPO hunny !! Yes lets hope for the best bday prezzie EVER!!!! hehe Best of luck and stay relaxed xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Trudymcgregor - hope you're sat watching cheesy tv with a cuppa and your feet up    Hope the 2ww goes quickly for you as it can mess with your mind   


Mrs  Davies - ooooh your afternoon sounds bliss, makes me want to snuggle up in bed! Funny you mentioned about not sleeping properly, I seem to be the same at the mo since taking the pessaries. Not sure if it's them causing it, or just having so much on my mind


Sunny - glad you've been feeling brighter. Keep peeing on those sticks as you never know, hope you get your smiley face   


Annie - how you doing chick, hope you're ok.


Dreamtobeamom - how are you doing sweetie, your levels are definitely looking good, twinnies maybe


I am starting to go out of my head on 2ww. Last week I was calm and positive, this week I'm not so sure. I just keep going round and round in circles    But hey only 2 more sleeps before I know and at least then i can start getting on with life again whatever the result is. I also seem to have an almighty thirst on this week and still feel bloated. Hey ho, I'll soon know   


Take care all
Fi xxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Congrats on transfer TG. 

I've shown up as ovulating today on home kit. Good job I got 2 one stopped working yesterday (seriously I am cursed!!!) It helps to know your own bad luck and plan for it  
DH is phoning the clinic this morning to get further advice. Very nervous now just want to know if it will defrost OK and if it will work


----------



## Sunny12

Gwyneth - good news that it is here! Nervous now but excited soon I bet. Let us know what they say happens next.

Lots of luck and positive thawing thoughts


----------



## Fairy Fi

Gwyneth - woohoo that's great news Hun, full steam ahead on the next part of your journey. Hey little frosties, do your mummy and daddy proud   your mummy has a lovely war cosy nest ready for you, so there's no need to be chilly in the freezer anymore   she's really looking after nurturing you for 9 months and much more after that  
Love and baby dust
Fi xxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Sorry supposed to be 'warm' silly phone!!!


----------



## Mrs Davies

Good Morning All! Hope you are all good - its nearly weekend  

Fair Fi - Yeah i love little pamper relaxing nights to myself hehe But i also love cuddles with the hubby too !! Maybe the pessaries do cause sleep problems too - its all hormones we putting in our bodies and its guna cause us issues hehe Us women are bad enough coping with normal hormones arent we haha !!

Gwneth - woop woop happy for you hun - looking forward to hearing the next steps 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Right updates in. If it defrosts OK then put back will be Wednesday. I have to phone on Tuesday for a time slot presumably I work round the people on fresh cycles so get my slot the day before? Don't know. 
Very nervous. Fi I have got everything crossed for you for tomorrow    . 
Very tired today feeling a bit sorry for myself I'm afraid got this sore throat thing that just keeps coming back I feel better for a couple of days and then it crops up again. Really want to feel 100% by Wednesday  
Hope all of you are well and have a relaxing weekend. I will be doing work and job applications as I am soon to be unemployed  . my own doing though and I am still glad. May have a cheeky nail appointment not sure (nice nails cheer anyone up but I do need to remember that as of Jan I have no income perhaps prioritise job applications   . 

Lots of love to all x x x


----------



## Fairy Fi

Gywneth - oooooooooh exciting stuff, I hope and pray your little frosty does you proud, nerve wracking time though! Definitely do your nails, it will perk your mood, a good bit of pampering is always nice. Hubby was out last night, so I went up to bed early and painted my nails - haven't done that in soooooooo long    It felt good    Job applications can wait a little bit  - I too need to get job hunting as our new headmaster is phasing out the subject I teach [email protected]!!!   So I need something new but nothing is coming up, quite scary too as I've not applied for a job in 11 years!
Well my patience have run out and I want to know, it is sending me mad! Everything seems like it's on hold until results day. Good or bad I want to know, although I'm soooooo nervous, as that's it for us now and seems very final. Tomorrow night is either going to be a very sober celebratory night or an alcohol fuelled night  
Take care all
Fi xxx


----------



## Hanjones

Hi

I am  on day 9 of my 2ww .This is also is my first fet. I have been getting period pains now for a few days well really from the start but getting more often . Anyone got any ideas ? Does this mean my period is on the way ? 

Hannah


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Fi well done for waiting you've been very disciplined don't think I'll be as good if I make it to your point. 

Sorry to hear about work what's your subject? Talk to your union and find out all your rights don't let them take the Mick. They have to try and help you to find another job plus you should be entitled to compensation. 
Hannah - sorry I have no idea it would seem along time with no period for me I generally only get pains a day or two before so I guess if it isn't normal for you probably a good sign.


----------



## annie.moon

Hi everyone.

Gwyneth - Fingers crossed for your defrost. Not long to wait now.  

FairyFi - Well done for waiting! I will be thinking of you and hoping for positive results.   Sorry to hear about your job. That sounds rubbish. What do you teach?

Hannah - When I was doing my fresh cycle, a few girls said they had period-like pains and then went on to have BFPs. There's so much happening, it's  hard to know what causes half the things we feel. Fingers crossed  

AFM - two weeks until I start my treatment. Keeping busy to avoid thinking too much. It's working for now...

Big love to all. Annie xxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Thank you all for your best wishes, it means a lot    I will let you know how it goes   


Hannah - when I was on my first 2ww I was convinced my period was coming, had the usual signs but it was a BFP, which turned into my little boy who is now 3    Never give up hope.


Thanks for support over job, I teach German and am part time, and the new head has started phasing it out already, so this year on less of a timetable, which impacts on my wage    so difficult to find something with part time hours. I have thought about taking a step down for a while and becoming a TA, at least it's still working in a school but less work to take home   


Bye for now
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## Hanjones

Thanks Annie 

Hannah x x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

German what a weird thing to phase out I thought you were going to say sociology or something fringe not a language. Is it worth applying for full time posts and then negotiate about hours just becauseteaching breaks the rules all the time. Your authority has a responsibility to employ you in another role before recruiting new staff honestly get on to your union. A girl I spoke to was made redundant and her union got her a job as an outreach worker at the family centre. People you are making redundant have a right to apply for  and be interviewed for other roles in the authority before they advertise. Even if you don't meet all the criteria. Hope that makes sense but schools don't do this for people. X


----------



## Fairy Fi

Omg it's a bfp, can't believe it omg   I'm shaking while writing this, I am in shock  
I'll be back in a little while once it's sunk in a bit. 
Thank you all soooooooo much for your wonderful support
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## Ottercops123

Fairy that's fantastic congratulation how the waiting begins 9 mth lol enjoy every min if it xx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Happy Friday to all you lovely ladies !  

Gwyneth - hope that you are ok and a nice relaxing weekend makes you feel lots better and you are 100% for next week   

Fairy Fi - eeeeekkkk Woop woop how exciting - CONGRATS !!!!!!!   

Hannah - good luck to you hunny - im sure what your feeling is ok - i think in the 2ww we analyse everything little twinge or feeling anyway hehe  

Annie - not long to go hope the next couple of weeks goes fast for you and you can get started asap!!

Hope you all have a lovely weekend - im off for a run tonight, then housework haha Then got a girly night in with my ace friends tomorrow night, just what i need, girly chats and a take away !!! 

xxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Quick one for Fairy Fi - CONGRARULATIONS!!!! 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Hello my lovelies, 
Thank you so much for your kind wishes    Just can't believe it. I have been going round the house today saying omg omg omg    I have booked a scan for 2 weeks time, so the waiting begins again ... 2ww part2! I did 2 tests today just to be sure and the lines are very prominent ( the one test was out of date but thought there's not harm in using it too!!! It was from my very first treatment   ) 
We went out earlier and when I came home, I went to check the lines were still on the pee sticks   
Wow, feel so utterly lucky and blessed   


Mrs Davies - ooooh girls night sounds perfect, that will be a giggle   


Gywneth - sorry you're a bit under the weather, hope you're back to top form for ET. Not long to go now honey   


Hannah - how's it going chick, hang in there    Let's hope this thread is full of bfps. 


Annie - not too long to wait then, until your next treatment, woohoo, bring on the BFP   


Sunny - how you doing Hun, hope you're ok   


Trudymcgregor - hope you're taking it nice and easy   


Best wishes to you all
Fi xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Fairy Fi - your post made me smile then hunny!! I can feel your happiness in your words - bless you !! I think i would be acting exactly the same as you hehe !!! So happy it has worked for you!! Enjoy your next 2ww hehe the best 2ww wait ever xxxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Fab news Fi still in work but did a quick check so I knee whoooooo x


----------



## annie.moon

So happy for you FairyFi! What wonderful news!!

Very big love to you


----------



## dreamtobeamom

hey girls so sorry i havnt been on went away to london for a few days to visit family and shopping of course! Only returned on thursday

just catch up on your messages and wow a lot has happened!

Fairy fi - congrats you must be well chuffed..............but more waiting now till ur scan!!............waiting never ends does it lol

gwyneth - - hope your feeling better and getting prepared for fet next week.......

mrs davies - have a good girly night in, just whats needs, giggles, chat and food!!

annie.moon - good luck with your treatment not long to go now just keep busy and stress free.......

hope all the other ladies are ok 

i am into my 6th week as of tomorrow and still feeling asymptomatic still find it hard to believe i am actually preggo. i have my first scan yesterday and saw one sac, yolk and a little flicker. it was measuring right on track. the next scan is on Tuesday..........am so grateful but with my high beta's was expecting more than one tbh......i know am being greedy but really grateful that there is one in there and as long as it is healthy i am happy. just read on internet this morning that high beta's with singleton could indicate a prob so thats freaked me out a bit!!

xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

That's amazing my love glad first scan is good. Don't worry about levels I just think if it wasn't IVF  you'd know nothing and be waiting till 12 weeks for a scan. The bottom  line is everything that advises about us needs to be taken with a pinch of salt. They don't test or interfere with normal pregnancies bet millions of women have your levels and give birth to a perfect healthy baby. For me as long a there is a heart beat happy days. The internet is an evil mind field of rubbish if your Dr was concerned  they would tell you they have to x


----------



## dreamtobeamom

thanks for the reassurance and your right when you say that my doctor would advise me if there were any problems. how are you getting on? Is wednesday your big day? how are u feeling abt it?? xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Yeah Wednesday as long as my single blast defrosts ok. Feel terrified sick to the bottom of my stomach but got to woman up and cope. I'm very lucky I found out my chance a friend  of a friend is going through IVF  too she is doing a fresh cycle this  month too so we look after each other which really helps. Just praying we both get the Christmas we're dreaming of x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

I say woman up because lets face it no man would cope x


----------



## Sunny12

Hello All,

Gwyneth - lovely to have someone you know to cycle with!!

So, had our follow up yesterday and it look slike I am on the wrong thread.  DR started talking about the plan for next ICIS cycle and what drugs this time etc.  It took me to relaise that he was suggesting we do another full cycle rather than the FET!  Basically we have two funded NHS cycles so he thinks that we go again and try and produce more eggs and create more embryos.  I only porduced 5 last time so poor reponder.  He wants to do short flare protacol where I only hake the bruselin for 1 day then enxtday start with high level of menapur for 2 weeks then egg collection.  That way I get another fresh cycle go and hopefully have enough so can wait till at blast and also (hopefully again) have a few more frozen blasts for future tries.

So it was a bit of a surprise cos I really just assumed it was FET next.  Feel fine about it and hopeful that I can produce more eggs with different schedule.  It also means that I only inject for two weeks then EC so a quick one.  I have to wait till day one of period which I am not sure when it will arrive.  Ususally regular but it was only last month I was cycling.  If period not here by 5th Dec then I have to wait another month cos Christmas gets in the way.  

So feel good we have a plan again and it could be sooner rather than later.  SAd to not eb FET cycle with you guys, I will def still check in and see how you are all getting on! Exciting times!!!


----------



## Fairy Fi

Dreamtobeamom - glad your scan was good and little one is well    Great news. I would definitely take what you read on the Internet with a pinch of salt, as nowadays there's research to show this, that and everything. If doc had concerns he would have raised them   


Sunny - glad your follow up went well, even if it wasn't quite the outcome you thought. But it makes sense really, if you've still got a funded cycle, then it might as well be a fresh one so you've got better chances of getting more eggs for transfer and freezing    Best wishes for your cycle. When will you be starting?


Gywneth - woohoo to Wednesday, that will come round quickly. I hope your little embie does you proud. It's always a worry when you have a low number, but try and keep positive. Yes I always wonder if it was up to a man to go through the equivalent to IVF and childbirth, how many less children there would be in the world    They wouldnt be keen to go through it, and be prodded and poked in their privates wusses


----------



## Fairy Fi

Sorry didn't get to finish my post as I seem to get to a certain point and computer decides I've written enough!!!
I'm doing well, I'm still in a state of shock and can't quite believe it. Was so nice as we visited my mum and dad yesterday for my dads birthday and were able to tell them the good news, as they are the only ones who know about treatment this time. They were chuffed to bits. I just want the next 2 weeks to fly by.

Love to you all
Fi xx


----------



## annie.moon

Sunny- good to hear you're feeling positive. Sounds like a good plan. If you have more embryos it will take some of the pressure off. We'll keep supporting you with this one too xx

Gwyneth- Wednesday is going to come round so quickly. Will be thinking of you.

AFM- just feels like I'm waiting forever!!

Love and relaxing Sunday vibes to all xx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Annie - there's always something to wait for in this IVF game, but it will be worth it honey, hang in there   


Mrs Davies - hope you had a lovely girle evening full of giggles and distraction   


Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## dreamtobeamom

Gwyneth -  good luck for wednesday and i am sure your blast will thaw nicely. Just relax and take it easy for the next 2 days. Your lucky you have found a friend that is going through the same thing (although i wudnt wish infertility on anyone!!) its nice to be able to have someone you could relate to. let us know how you get on and i am keeping my fingers crossed for you


fairy fi - how are you feeling ? you enjoying your pregnancy? if you dont mind me asking what was your official beta level? when do you go for a scan?

Mrs Davies - hope you had a good night with the girls....

Sunny  - Sounds good if the doctor says for you to do another full round - you can store up on your eggs which will eb usefull when trying for siblings. Just keep relaxed huni

I have my second scan tomorrow feeling nervous but trying to keep relaxed. 

love to all xx


----------



## Sunny12

Hello all,

Seems to be a big wk on here. A few scans and a thaw and ET. Hope you are all feeling ok and somehow managing to relax!! All the waiting is so freaking hard!! I am thinking nature should have evolved by now do we can find out sooner at each step. actually nature or sience!!!

Don't think I will have an sign if af for another wk at least. After bfn how we're you ladies cycles? I had period 14 days after EC but was wondering if periods were then back to normal? If so my next one us 20th Nov 

Xxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

Hello ladies, I thought I'd say hello!   I am reading your thread, as I try to look forward from OHSS and an abandoned ET on Saturday to a FET.   
I'm really hoping for a natural FET as I seem to be the statistic that doesn't like the drugs, and prior to the IVF everything was regular and ovulating - hoping my cycle will not take long to be normal again! 
I'm not sure if I will be able to start in December or may have to wait until Jan.
It's nice to pop on here and hear what FET is all about. Any hints or tips for preparation? 

wishing you   for whatever stage you are at.
xxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Sunny I think that sounds the best way it makes a lot of sense. 

With regards to periods everyone is different I personally always bleed every 28 days except when I need to start treatment. I have always bled through my 2ww on the day my period would be due and then every 4 weeks after that. However I've spoken to other people who don't have a period for ages after treatment. 

My clinic said they want two proper periods before they will do any other treatment (your bleed after the 2ww / during the 2ww if you're me doesn't count.) 

I'm even more full of cold I'm gutted just can't help thinking it's less likely to work if I'm under the weather  

Hope everyone is well and had a good weekend. I ended up working all Saturday so no time for job applications x x


----------



## Fairy Fi

AARRGGHH - did a post earlier on my phone and lost it, grrrrrrrrrr!
Post Part 2!

Yogabunny - so sorry you suffered from OHSS, but at least when you go for FET it will be an easier and shorter journey. So much more straight forward and less stressful than a fresh cycle. In the meantime just try and chill out and not to worry (easier said than done!) so you're ready for treatment   

Gwyneth - sorry you're still under the weather honey, just relax, take it easy and get plenty of fluids and vitamin c inside you. I'm sure a cold wouldn't affect implantation, as non ivfers fall pg all the time when ill. Think positive chick    Oooooooh were you aware that after ET you should apparently eat brazil nuts to help implantation as they contain selium. First and third cycle i ate a handful per day and look at the results   

Dreamtobeamom - my clinic do it differently to yours. We have a special pg test to do, then go into the clinic 2 weeks later to have a scan. We don't go in for bloods and beta levels. All the best for your scan, how exciting    I've got my scan on Friday 23rd Nov, getting rather impatient though   

Sunny - waiting, waiting, waiting    I agree, it does your nut in    Hope you're ok hun, you'll be on the treatment train before you know it   

Annie - howa re you doing hun, hope you're ok   

Mrs Davies - hope you enjoyed your weekend and girlie night   

I'm doing fine, getting impatient about the scan, i just want it to come so it puts my mind at rest a bit    I had an asda delivery today and i order another pg testing kit, just to be sure!!!!! Still positive   

Best wishes and   to you all
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## yogabunny

*Fairyfi -*
So pleased for you for BFP, if it was me I would waste so much money testing every other day just to see those lovely lines!!

I'm looking forward to FET! Although maybe my doc will say same as you *sunny *

I need to chill out for sure, and also have some fun I think! The OHSS has calmed down lots but it was quite scary. And today I am off to the doc as I think I might have some kind of wee infection! The glamour! I remember signing something about a risk of bladder/bowel infection before doing my EC, that would require a further small op. But trying not to think too much about that.

hello to everyone, I hope its ok for me to gatecrash this thread.

 
xxx


----------



## Sunny12

Morning All,

Welcome yoga bunny!! Hope you are feeling better after OHSS.  I might have missed this but when can you go back and see clinic and they advise you about what your next steps are?  I think for you with so many frozen they will say FET is best way.  

For me it was too much of a risk with just one frostie.  I feel sooooo much happier this week than last.  Eventhough I am just waiting again (for af this time) it is fine cos I know that we have started again and have a plan.  Makes me see how rubbish I felt last week just still in the wake of BFN and not knowing what was happening.  Means I need to realise this is how it effects me and be prepared for it in case I have to go through it again.  

Period not for at least a week and perhaps a bit more but Dr asked me to say a few days before it comes based on "symptoms" so they can get my drugs together for me to come in that day (day 1) and start on that day.  I am already feeling phantom symptoms!!  I never really know until just before so I am worried I will miss it and be too late for them to get the drugs.  I am thinking of calling next Monday and saying I have them (even if I don't) so they can get the all in a ready and I can relax a bit.

Starting my eating more protein now and all the healthy stuff! I have a feeling that the "symptoms" I am feeling might just be wind......


xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

*peeps head in* Hello?

Anyone mind if I join you ladies? I am currently awaiting my first FET after a failed fresh cycle in Oct. Don't have much info yet as follow up appt not until next week. Been very up and down since result, and every time I think I'm feeling better something happens or someone says something to trigger all the emotions again, it's such a friggin' rollercoaster isn't it?! Not helped by the fact that DH's sister is overdue her baby and will be giving birth any day now, so I'm just dreading that situation.

Hi Sunny, seem to remember you from another thread (can't think which one though   ). Hope you're doing ok hon. We seem to be in a similar position, I have one frosty from our cycle. Truly hoping it's the one  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

I ModernDayDelilah good to come accross you again!  We cycled together on the Sept/Oct thread.  We are in a v similar situation.  I am wondering if at you consultation you will get teh same as me where they sggest another cycle to get more frozen etc.  Do you have two cycles funded NHS?

The emotional side, I found it really hard from BFN up until follow-up last saturday.  The most upset/stressed/not myself I have been about it since when we had the operation to look for sperm.  There is nothing I can say to make you feel better or happier other than what i clinged to which is "it is not over" the odds would mean at least 1 or 2 BFN before getting our dream.  Stay close to your DH and get the support there you need.  It is really really true what i said about feeling soooooo much better after the follow up.  It marks the end of greiving the BFN and the start of the new path and next step (enough metaphors there lol).  Then it feels positive and like you are moving again.

Ladies on this thread are lovely and v supportive.  I am now a fraud on here cos I am not FET but I am sticking around.... 

   all 3 for you there!

xxx


----------



## yogabunny

hi modern day delilah & sunny, 
we might have similar timings for next cycle, my appt with consultant is next tuesday, the nurses think it will be FET but we'll see. I might have seen you both on the Sept/oct thread briefly, I started DR then, but had allergic reaction to buselerin (I am the statistic that gets all these things!!!!!!) so had to wait a few weeks to start again. 
good to have some company on this crazy journey
xxx


----------



## Sunny12

I thought I recognised your name Yogabunny!! Only a week till apointment hope it flies for you!

Dreamstobeamon - How was scan?

Gwynneth - ARe you feeling better?  Cold fading I hope?  Keep wrapped up and snuggly

xxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Aww it's like a reunion   . Thanks for the kind words Sunny. Yes we get 2 funded cycles where we are. But I was under the impression they wouldn't do another fresh cycle until you've used up all your frosties? Is this not necessarily the case? We are in Cheshire, but having our treatment at Liverpool Women's. I'm so glad you're feeling better since your follow up, this is what I'm hoping will help me move on too. Once that and SIL giving birth is out the way, I feel like I'll be able to concentrate on the future again, instead of dwelling on the past.

Hi Yogabunny   Dindn't recognise your name, but remember someone having an allergic reaction to the meds, so must've been you! Hope you're feeling ok and positive about the future too  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

PS. Follow up is on Monday, so less than a week to go for me now too  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

ModernDayDelilha - I think it is the clinic that decide what is bets for you, I think NHS has guidelines and some rules (he did mention that you can't delay more than 3 periods after a failed cycle to "cash in" your second funded one) but I don't think there is rule sthat say you hae to use them up first.  The Dr said we could try frostie first if we wanted but he woudl suggest full cycle.

xxxx

P.s my SIL gave birth 2 weeks before my BFN.


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hi ladies !! 

Wow itsa getting really busy on here - just read and caught up lots and lots and wishing you all the best of luck !! 

Be here for ages if i was to write personals to you all, so just letting you know im still here and keeping up to date with you all. 

Keep healthy and keep smiling ladies !!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Just a quick one to wish Gwyneth the best of luck for tomorrow. Let's hope this time tomorrow you'll be PUPO       
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## dreamtobeamom

hi ladies

hope your all doing well, have just finished reading all your recent posts.

my scan yesturday at 6w2d went very wl, baby measured on track and all loo fine. i go back in 2 weeks to check progress and then a week after then will start to ease off the progesterone and estelle tablets. Well they say i will but i will start to come off the progesterone gell well after 12 weeks i dont care what they say. i have been takeing 2 since my transfer instead of one as they instruced!! Not done any harm!!


Gwyneth - thinking of you as you must have ahd your transfer by now - let us know how you are feeling hunni xx


love to all and may 2013 be the best year for us all xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Thanks Fi and dreamtobeamum I'm sat on the sofa at home (unfortunately cold still in tact,) but with my little snow angel on board. Started to eat Brazil nuts this morning after reading Fi's post. Don't really like nuts but I've not really done anything like that on my other 2 cycles so figured it can't do any harm  

Got mixed feelings about it all really. I managed to stay calm waiting to see if it had defrosted OK. They said it had mostly survived thaw there was just a small section of degenerative cells. I asked if that was normal and she said yes after the strain it goes through being frozen and defrosted. What have others found do any stay 100% in tact? 

One thing that is making me loose faith is at my clinic they show you the embryo on a screen and explain it. Which is pretty amazing really but also quiet hard because it makes it so real and you really feel emotionally attached ( I know that sounds weird but you do.) I just can't help thinking how much better quality my fresh one looked it was a 4bb this is only a 3cc - it just looked a lot weaker and less developed  and I think well your sibling didn't make it what chance have you got

Then another part of me thinks seriously if you can be surgically removed from my ovary, injected with a sperm, left in god knows what, frozen in liquid nitrogen, defrosted with some acid and then put back in my womb. If you are still alive at that point surely you are  indestructible? - On that level I don't get how anything that survived to thaw doesn't make it all the way when you have fought that hard for life why fail at the seemingly easy point. 

I'm waffling but no-one knows what we are doing so I have no where to express my thoughts but here. 

Hope everyone else is OK. Sunny glad you've stayed on here despite going fresh we'd miss you. x x x x

PS Been given an official test date of 28th two weeks today. Not sure when I'll test but it won't be on a work morning that's for sure. Guess it will depend if and when I start to bleed x


----------



## Fairy Fi

Dreamtobeamom - glad all was well at your scan, great news    Tut tut naughty you with your drugs    


Gywneth - woohoo little miss PUPO, so pleased your little embies survived, whoop whoop    I know exactly what you mean about your thoughts taking you round and round in circles. The truth is, you just don't know which little embie will take, although you might think your one didnt look at good as previous ones, this one could be a tough little cookie, who decides to nestled down and make itself at home for the next 9 months.
Last cycle there were 7 little frosties to choose from and they looked good, but it wasn't meant to be. This time we had 2 out if 3 survive and these were from my little boys batch, so you could say that the 2 strongest made Charlie and the 2 in this cycle were the Charlie rejects, but look at the result    Who knows
Stay positive, chill out and eat those brazil nuts   
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## annie.moon

Just a quick one to send lots of positive vibes to Gwyneth. Here's hoping this is the one.

Will catch up with everyone else soon. It's so busy on here!

Hugs. Annie xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Good to hear from you Annie thanks for the positive thoughts. Today I'm exhausted I think its the emotional rollercoaster thought I was staying really chilled but being calm has really taken it out of me. Today I feel like I do before my period comes really bubbly stomach and a bit ache makes no sense shouldn't be due till some time next week. I achey its my body doing the worrying while my brain stays calm thanks guys this would be a lot harder without you x


----------



## Mrs Davies

Gywneth - awww congrats at being in your 2ww hunny !! It made me chuckle in a very nice way your comments then as i think very deep into it all like that aswell!! It is mad what they can do - but having a baby is a miracle and i hope all of us on here get the miracle that we deserve! You stay relaxed and strong and wish you the best of luck  

Hope all is well with everybody else - love to you all  

xxxxxx


----------



## annie.moon

Dreamtobe - so glad it is all going well for you xx keep us posted 

Gwyneth - It is exhausting to stay calm, especially when you start analysing every twinge. Things we would barely notice at any other time take on another meaning and make us think too much! 2WW brain... Grr! Take it as gently as you can.  

Hope everyone else is doing well. I agree with you Gwyneth that everyone on here makes it easier. I've hardly told anyone about my treatment, so this is the place to talk to people who know what it feels like. Thanks beautiful ladies.

AFM - I start my cycle next week when AF turns up. Feeling nervous. 

Hugs to everyone. Annie xxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Good luck for next week here's hoping your period turns up and mine doesn't x


----------



## Sunny12

Happy Friday!!

Gwyneth - I have everything crossed for you. If positive thoughts and support brought us babies We'd all be Mums. How you getting on? Keeping from going crazy. 2ww is so so tough. These are all things we have have to do for our dream. There is no way we would not do all this, no question, but that does not stop it being sooo hard!

Annie.moon - my af due next wk too so will start then. I am thinking the witch will be late and play a trick with me, such is her way!

Yoga and Delihla - a few more days down till appointment - not long now

Dreamstobeamum - great that scan all good, another landmark passed!

Hello to Mes Davis and Fairy Fi - hope you guys are doing ok!!

Afm I got letter from clinic telling me to tell them wk before my next period so they can prepare drugs. So going to call them first thing today and say it "should" be here next week.  That familiar nervous/excited feeling is returning. Can't believe this time next wk u might be back on the trail for a baby!!

Lets hope we all get the best Xmas present this year!!!


Xxxxxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Morning all

Sunny - How exciting for you to be getting started again! I really hope this is your time  . I just want to get on now myself, can't stand just waiting around doing nothing!

Annie - Good luck for your cycle starting too! Fingers crossed AF doesn't keep you waiting.

Gwyneth - I know how you feel, it is really exhausting trying to stay calm/positive all the time! Sending you  

Dreamtobe - Good news about your scan  

Hello MrsDavies/Fairy Fi   

AFM - Still no AF, and SIL's baby is still a no show (1 week overdue today!). Just sick of all this waiting, very frustrating! Only 3 days to go until our appt though, so hoping to get some answers there. More weird dreams last night! I dreamt of having loads of mice/guinea pigs/rabbits in cages, but they kept escaping and me and my sister were trying to capture them all but they kept getting through holes in the cages, they were really overcrowded in there too! I think I might just be a bit   . I have crazy dreams quite often, but lately have started to research the meanings (probably a bad idea). I did read that lots of rabbits mean you're soon to have children (wishful thinking?!). If only it were that simple *sigh*  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hello everybody hope that you are well and looking forward to the weekend? Hope we all have nice relaxing things planned  

Annie Moon - Bet you are feeling exited to start your treatment   - i hope you af turns up soon for you !! It is nervous isnt it as it gets closer eeeeekkkkkk !! This site is sooo good for expressing our feelings, i too havent told hardly anybody this time, so its hard sometimes isnt it to hold ya feelings in - hope you are well anyway  

Sunny 12 - eeeekkk for you nearly starting your treatment too!! It kind of doesnt feel real does it the closer it gets !! Praying for the best xmas we could ever have  

Moderndaydelilah - Hope you are well and recovering after your mad dreams haha !! I always look up meanings etc, if it keeps you hope then hold on to the rabbit dream meaning hehe - this whole ivf process is just waiting isnt it hun - makes it soo much harder! 

Gwyneth & Dreamtobe - hope you are both good  

AFM - I am having days now were i am finding it very hard and getting stressed and emotional! I think because the closer the transfer date comes etc it makes me feel a little anxious and every possible outcome just goes round and round in my head constantly   and it seems thats all i can think about !!!! I decided to have acupunture and had my first appointment last night, i really do think it will help and the women seems sooo good!   I came out of there very very relaxed and thats important isnt it! My next appointment is tomorrow!! Guess having the acupunture is something else to look forward to other than just the clinic appointments!
Got my 1 year old gorgeous niece over night tonight!! Very excited and looking forward to spending some time with her! Get my practise in for when my miracle finally gets here hey!!  

Lots of love to you all 

xxx xxxx xxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Hello peeps   
Sunny/ Annie - woohoo to you nearly ready to start treatment, hope af plays ball so you can get going, full steam ahead to BFP   


Moderdaydelilah -    Ha ha to your dreams, let's hope that those little rabbits bring you lots of luck with your next treatment   


Gywneth - hope you're still hanging in there and are staying calm and positive   


Dreamtobeamom - how you feeling? Hope you're keeping well.


Mrs Davies - glad acupuncture is relaxing you, got to be a good thing. Never tried it myself, but I know a lot of people who like it and feel like they float out of the appointment as they are so relaxed    Enjoy the special time with your niece.


Well a week to go before my scan, woohoo, bring it on    Am feeling well, very tired and hungry though   At the moment though I'm going stir crazy as I'm waiting for the guys to come round to do our cavity wall, supposed to come this morning, grrrrrrr, it's nearly afternoon now, not happy    Am supposed to be going out this afternoon, but that won't happen if they don't hurry up. 


Take care all
Fi xxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Hello ladies, 

I was doing a really good job of staying calm and accepting fate but now I'm in a mess trying not to cry at home. 
I went back to work today which was my choice my boss is really lovely and never pressures me to come back. I'd decided in myself that I was going to carry on like any other person who has had an embryo drop into their uterus and doesn't know it yet (obviously within reason no lifting etc.) As there are no drugs etc this time I thought if it doesn't work I'll try to make life as normal as possible and try to pretty much pretend it never happened. 

I'd been in work for half an hour and I was asked to come out of class and told a child in another class has been diagnosed with slapped cheek. The school nurse has advised that any member of staff who is pregnant should be sent home because it can cause miscarriages and or fetal complications in pregnant people. Luckily I've always been honest with my boss and she has always supported so she worried about me  straight away. She said it's my decision but she thinks I should go home and seek medical advice about whether to be in or not. 

So I grabbed my handbag and ran basically. I am now at home feeling really stressed / grateful about being at home. It's just so hard because if it doesn't work being off work will make it so much harder and I'll obsess so much about everything. However if I went back in and it didn't work I'd blame myself (only 60% of people who are infected have symptoms so I wouldn't necessarily know if I got it.) Or if it worked and there were any complications I'd blame myself so I know that till I know more I need to be off. 

It's just spoiled my coping mechanism and I feel a bit lost. 

Called my clinic to get advice and they are getting back to me - spoke to a nurse she is going to seek advice. 
In the mean time I have booked a GP's appointment because there is a blood test for it which they will do on pregnant people if they come into contact with people who have it. - This blood test could also tell me if I have immunity to it which if I do stops all worry. However I'm worried the GP will refuse to do it because I'm not actually clinically pregnant. (Just perhaps clinically crazy!!) 

So sorry a totally selfish post not asked about anyone or responded to anyone. I do hope you're all OK. I'll let you know how I get on x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

And just to make me more emotional if my first IVF  had worked I would have been due this weekend x


----------



## annie.moon

Oh Gwyneth. What a day! I hope your GP is understanding and it all works out ok. These things are always more complicated than they should be! Thinking of you x


----------



## Fairy Fi

Gwyneth - so sorry you're not feeling so chilled anymore. I'm sure your gp will be supportive and helpful and know how important this is to an ivfer. 
Sending lots of positive vibes. 
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

GP has done the blood test and given me a sick note for next week so feel calmer now but had period type pains last night. I'm hoping it's just stress because I'm not due for a few days yet. Thanks Annie its good to know you ladies understand where I'm coming from. X x


----------



## Fairy Fi

Gwyneth - glad u feel calmer now and you've got a sick note. Hope that's put your mind at rest some more. Try not to worry about ad pains, as I was convinced mine was coming but luckily it didn't. I still get ad feelings now.
Take care sweetie
Fi xxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Supposed to say af pains


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Thanks Fi we must have posted our replies at the same time because I'd only seen Annie's before I started typing. Stress goes straight to my digestive system so I'm telling myself its unsettled guts with all that's going on (its all the same region). Thinking positive and saying to myself maybe this is what my snow angel needs to snuggle in a few more relaxed days x x


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hello everybody - hope you are all well and having a lovely weekend !!!  

FairyFi - not long to go till your scan woop woop   bet you are sooo excited !! Its less than a week till my scan and im excited but thats only to check the lining of my womb haha cnt imagine how i would feel with excitement if there was a little baby in there !!!  

Gwyneth - hope you are ok and having plenty of rest - put your feet up and stay relaxed!! Doctors advice !!!!! hehe !!!  

I had my 2nd acupunture appointment today and i defo think it is helping me stay relaxed - since my 1st appointment on Thursday i have been sleeping lots better and not had a constant headache too, i am going to keep up with it till the transfer as i really do think it is worth while !! Hope you are all having a nice weekend !! Relaxation is the key! I wanted a duvet day today but not happend as usually end up doing things haha never mind - just relaxing now, got some haggis in the oven and chilling with the hubby !!! Off for a carvery tomorrow with friends  

Baby dust to all you lovely ladies  

xxxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Enjoy your haggis tonight and your roast tomorrow. I've been out on the farm with the dog and now curled up on the coach watching Avatar. 
Mrs Davies and Fi can't wait for news of your scans very exciting. I'm just praying my period doesn't appear. How long have people been told to wait before testing. My clinic has told me to wait a full 2 weeks after day 5 blast transfer which given the whole no drugs thing seems excessive. Not knowing  is driving me mad already. What do you think is the earliest you can get an accurate result? I guess with 2 positives I keep thinking 2/3 of blasts work is mine the one that doesn't? 

Annie and Sunny got my fingers crossed for those AF's appearing x


----------



## Mrs Davies

gywneth - ive never tried haggis before so i hope i like it considering ive been waiting so long for it to cook haha im sure i will tho ! I know my scan is only to check the lining of my womb but its still very exciting, if all ok then the transfer will be 6days later woop woop in my fresh cycle my lining was only about 7mm so im hoping that it is thicker this time !! You sound like you are having a very cosy evening - good for you! 
In regards to testing my clinic told me to wait 3 weeks on my fresh cycle which i think is the longest i have ever heard of anybody to wait but not sure about what they will tell me on a frozen cycle and if it will be any different ! I think i am going to test after 12 days tho because that will be a Sunday and there is no way i could test on a work day if it is negative or positive i guess as i will want to celebrate - but me personally thinks 12 days should be enough 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Gosh 3 weeks is long I was told to wait 18 days after day 3 transfer and 14 days  after a day 5 transfer. Like you I can't face doing it on a work day. Fingers crossed for a very fluffy lining x


----------



## Fairy Fi

Hi lovely ladies,
Gywneth - we've alwat
Yes been told to test 2 weeks after ET no matter what stage the embryo is at. Some pg tests you can do 4 days before your af is due. If you've had no drugs and are feeling brave then maybe about the 12 day mark. 


Mrs Davies - glad accupuncture is working its magic on you. Sounds as if you've got a nice weekend planned. It's great that you're enthusiastic about your treatment and lining scan, it just gets you one step closer to your dream. Yes, it's definitely exciting to be going to my scan on Friday, but really nerve wracking too, I hope everything looks good. DH is paranoid it will be twins, I don't think he'd cope    At least it's less than a week now. Bring it on   


Dreamtobeamom - how are you doing Hun, any sickness yet.


Annie / sunny - any signs of af yet? Hope they appear soon.


I'm still hanging in there waiting for my scan, waiting and wondering. I don't know which 2ww is worse. I'm really tired this morning as we went out for a really nice Thai dinner for a friends birthday last night, we had such a giggle    But I just couldn't get to sleep at all, i dont think i got any sleep and it's my turn to do the early morning get up. So I feel like a zombie with baggy puffy eyes. Early night tonight.


Take care all
Fi xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Morning All!! 

Gwneth - yes i thought that 3 weeks is wayyyy tooo long and i had had a 5 day transfer too !! I defo cnt face doing it on a work day !! I did test way too early tho on my fresh cycle so 12 days i am going to try and hold myself to this time round ! 

Fairy Fi - awww yeah i am feeling good this time round - ive had my moments but just try and push the negative feelings to 1 side and stay positive !! So glad i found acupunture , and the lady is working her magic hehe !! Awwww how would you feel if you had twins hunny? It would be tough but extra extra special too !! Did you have 2 day 5 embryos put back hun ? I cant remember proper but i think thats what you said ! Hopefully if mine thaw ok on transfer day we will be having a day 5 and a day 6 !! Roll on your scan woop woop Cant wait to hear all about it 

Im just off to boots to get my sister in law some perfume for her birthday then im going to do a good run round the river ribble to set me up for the day ahead ! Hope you all have a lovely Sunday 

Take care 

xxxxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Mrs Davies - fantastic attitude Hun, definitely the best way to be and I really think it helps with treatment if you're calm and stay positive. Twins, hmmmm, my thinking is 'what will be, will be' and if we did have twins, my god we'd have our hands full, but we'd cope. .. Somehow!!! But dh is a worrier and he's a glass half empty kind of man, so I think he would have to take time to get his head round it. Sister in law had a toddler followed by twins (both naturally, not ivf) so ...
Was strange bring out last night and having to make excuses about not drinking. Difficult over Christmas as there's lots more nights out. When we had our first treatment, we told people but haven't this time round, so we're hiding it. Although I'm bursting to tell people. 

Anyway hope you're all enjoying a nice lazy Sunday. 
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

I think go for the order and poor away option if you really don't want people to know. I've not drunk at all for 12 months so noone thinks anything of it anymore. Mrs Davies sounds like we should all invest in a bit of accupuncture! 

Someone has actually just posted these words on ******** and I want to punch them. 
Today I am giving away a brat of a 7 year old and a 5 year old witch to anyone who will have them I've had enough they don't appreciate anything. Then 3 people have commented messages of support. Perhaps their  kids should post today I'm looking for a parent that cares about my self esteem. I hate the fact posting things like that is socially acceptable it's awful x


----------



## Fairy Fi

Gwyneth - had a really nice night out, I just said I had a headache, so wasn't drinking    But can't keep using that excuse. Not so bad if we have friends round here as I can disguise what I'm drinking. At least you haven't got that to worry about    Grrrrrrr to what some people post on ********,   some people don't have a clue how lucky they really are and it's a shame they don't appreciate it. When some people would give the world to swap with them.


How is everybody doing? Hope everyone is well and hanging in there   
I'm doing ok although I've felt really yucky today and had to keep eating to make the feeling subside, but it's all good and I'm taking it as a positive pg sign. I just hope everything goes well at the scan on Friday, can't wait   


Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

I think feeling yucky is a real good sign so I won't say feel better. Very exciting for you having a scan bet you're ready to burst with excitement. I've spent most of the day going to the toilet to check for bleeding. I have bled a tiny bit which I often do a day or two before my period comes. I'm due any time  between  Tuesday and Saturday so I really think its game over for me. Not told husband yet I hate telling him every time I bleed it upsets him so much. Also the request I put in to move NHS  funding for our final cycle to the private clinic has been rejected. We cannot afford to pay again ourselves and with all the trauma memories I can't face the NHS hospital. They didn't do anything wrong it was  just such an awful time. We ha to change the date of my father in laws funeral and all sorts to make appointments as you have to go on set days. As I said nothing anyone did just so much trauma wound up in that time. Apparently our circumstances aren't exceptional enough. I thought patients had the right to choose. Obviously not. Hope Annie you are getting closer. Mrs D is your scan tomorrow? Good luck. Sunny how are you getting on have they given you a date? Dreamtobeamom hope all is still well.  
Positive thoughts and sticky snow angel dust to all x


----------



## Mrs Davies

hello everybody hope all is well with you all !! Thank god Monday is over at work haha always a stressful and busy day on a Monday !

Fairy Fi - awww i totally agree with your comment there and i am sure if it is twins you will cope perfectly because you want a child sooooo much !!   I know what you mean about making up excuses why not to drink any stuff, all the girls are taking me for a meal to celebrate me getting married as they have been saying it for 2 months so arranged for next week , and there all saying yeah we will get the red wine flowing and go cocktail bar afterwards etc so i bet i look like a right party pooper saying im not drinking when the night is for me haha but never mind. Ive just said i will be driving and gota to be up early the next day so dont want to be rough hehe !! 4 more sleeps till your scan wooohooo  

Gwyneth - how annoying is it to read stuff like that on ** - people like that do my head in and i have to bite my tongue sooo much !!    Surely these people must actually realise what they are saying!!! pfffttt Sorry to hear that your request got cancelled hunny, it really does seem like one thing after another for you at the moment doesnt it !! Dont lose hope about the bleeding - it could be perfectly normal and you can easily still be pregnant !! Hang in there and done lose hope !! Stay positive best you can !! My scan is Thursday morning 

Just going to chill now and watch soaps with the hubby - he rang me before and said its national mens day so when will i be home to make tea hahahaha cheeky bugger, i got my own way tho and bless him the tea was on the table for when i got back - thats what we like to see hey ladies !! 

Have a lovely evening all and lots of baby dust to us all xxxxxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Hey all, sorry been AWOL the last few days, busy weekend! We had our follow up at the clinic today.  Appt went well actually. Doc we saw was really friendly and helpful. He said our cycle was very good really (apart from the neg test of course), and we'd had good results throughout. He also said he'd never seen a frozen embie of such high quality (5aa!), and in retrospect that it is prob better quality then the one we had transferred. So it was all very positive, and reassuring to know our frosty is pretty much as good quality as it can get, can't ask for more. So we just have to wait for period after my next one (which still hasn't shown   ), and we'll hopefully be looking at a natural FET in early Jan 

Sorry for lack of personals, tired tonight! Love to all though

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Gwyneth - bleeding isn't necessarily a bad thing as it can be an implantation bleed, so don't think it's over.. Stay strong and positive    I'm sorry you're not able to transfer, as that would have been so much better for you, it's a shame you have negative thoughts about the nhs hospital. Why can this journey never be straight forward?   


Mrs Davies - sounds like you'll have a really good night out with your friends, shame you can't join in with the drinking but it will be worth it once you're pg    What a lovely hubby you have, I'm impressed, I wish mine would get dinner ready for me, he'd either do beans on toast or take away    When did you get married Hun, you sound really happy together   you just need a little bambino to complete you    


Delilah - your appointment sounds really positive, great that your frosty is a good one    Shame af hasn't turned up as I'm sure you're itching to get on with treatment. But let's hope 2013 is going to be year for you    At least you can enjoy Christmas and new year without having to worry about treatment and appointments   


Just had a nice relaxing evening watching crappy tv as DH is away on a course. Am going to have an early night as I'm pooped.


Love and    To you all
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## Sunny12

Evening All!

Gwyneth - this is hardest part I think, waiting for af, you sound exactly like I was. As already mentioned it is not 100% the end, so many people say they are convinced af coming and turns out they are pregnant. Everything crossed for you love. Hope you are doing ok xxxxx

Modernaydelilah - sounds like a great follow up, really positive stuff and a grwat looking frostie awaiting the mother ship in January! Good for you brilliant news. If you are anything like me you will feel loads better now you have had appointment and are no longer in the "grieving what did not happen stage , you are now back on the trail with a plan. Feels a beetle place to be right?

Yoga bunny - good luck for appointment tomorrow hope you get all information you need and leave with a plan!!

Mrs Davis - sounds a great night out!! I think it is important to do fun things and enjoy ourselves. If we let all this engulf us it is the beginning of the end. We are still healthy and although we don't feel it when somone else announces pregnancy, things could be worse. Every single one if us still have a chance! Xxx

Fairy Fi - I agree with Geyneth that feeling bad is good!!! 
I did the same and told everyone about first treatment but this time being v vague!

Afm - typing from hot bubble bath! Felt a bit of what might have been period pain so started hope hope af is maybe on her way......

Xxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Sunny - Yes feeling much better thankyou   . Feels a lot more positive just having a plan in place and a rough time scale for starting again. That warm bath sounds heavenly! I'm also waiting for AF and have had a couple of twinges, so think I need a bath too   . Hope she shows for both of us soon  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Hi  ladies period has come this morning bang on 28 days As always (except when I'm due to start treatment.) I know its over its the same every time my period comes on the day its due I ring the clinic asking to end the cycle. They say no test on the day given bleeding isn't uncommon. I understand bleeding of some sort isn't out the question for a positive outcome. However bleed that is identical to your period on the day your period is due is your period. Not rocket science I just think its unfair that they put me through the additional trauma of doing a negative HPT next week. Good luck to the rest of you with your journey. Hope you have better outcomes than me x


----------



## Sunny12

So sorry Gwyneth   I was exactly same in my cycle. A v period like period bang on day it was due. It is really upsetting still having Eeeek just texted General saying she should go out with Rob!!! Not sure what came over me suddenly thought get it our there!!!! Eeek no response yet xxx test on the test day. I guess they just have to be sure, does not make it any easier xxxxx  xxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Sorry I managed to paste my mates text in the middle of that post!!!!!!
Xxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Gwyneth - so so sorry honey,     I am so gutted for you, it's such a shame to have to go through so much struggle to reach your dreams. If only i had a magic wand to wave and take your pain away and give you a well deserved BFP. 
Big BIG squishy hugs     
Take care sweetie 
Fi xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

So sorry Gwyneth   . I was the same in my cycle, AF came right on time despite still taking the pessaries. I tried to hold on to a shred of hope but think I knew it was over really. I hope it's a different story for you. If not take the time to grieve, it's one of the hardest things I've ever been through. Thinking of you and sending   your way

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Thanks hu this is probably the end of the line for us I think we should have had success by now given my age and the number of eggs etc we've produced. I really think there are other issues they aren't seeing because on paper we have such a good chance and it never goes our way. If they'd transfer funding we probably would do our final round but as they won't we just cannot afford it. Also when we don't believe it will work its money and time wasted before we can look into adoption. Thanks all for the support x  x


----------



## mrsmcc7

Morning girls, do you mind if I join you?
We had our first ICSI in Aug/Sep which failed sadly, and now we're having our first FET.  We were really lucky and had 8 embryos from our fresh cycle, so we have 6 in the freezer waiting to be defrosted for us soon.

I had my prostap injection on 30th October, scan last Wednesday which was all good to go and started my meds on Sunday.  Start on snuff again on Saturday too to keep me down regging, which I can't say I'm looking forward to as it's horrible stuff! lol

All being well and providing our snow babies thaw ok, we should be looking at transfer 5th/6th December I think with an OTD of 20th/21st December 

Hope everyone is ok

Suzie x


----------



## annie.moon

Gwyneth. I'm so sorry to hear your news. I know there's nothing anyone can say to make it easier. It's just such a terribly sad thing to happen. Take the time you need to grieve and try to be kind to yourself. I'm thinking of you and sending you very much love. Remember that we are here for you. Big hugs. Annie xx


----------



## Sunny12

Gwyneth - hope you are doing ok? Sad to hear this is end of the road. Adoption journey starts next then. You will make a wonderful Mum and the child you get will be lucky to have you to love them. Xxxxxxxx

Mrsmcc - welcome to the thread. Sorry it took so long to welcome you, I think we are all been a bit sad for Gwyneth. That is a lot of frosties! Well done. We only have one so I am waiting for af so I can do another full cycle, short flare this time. Not sure if you feel the same but having BFN for first tryy mind is running away that something else is wrong and what if it never works?? Only natural I guess with all this waiting!!

Got a little spot this morning so hoping it is sign if af!!! Going to Twickenham for the Rugby for my birthday on Sat, I bet that turns out to be day 2 when I need my scan! Obviously will prioritise my scan but will be dissapointed!

Hope all are well

Xxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

Morning everyone

Oh Gwyneth - so sorry to hear your news. Good luck with your next steps, whatever you choose to do. Sending love and big hugs to you. xxx 

Sunny - Sounds like AF is here, good news! an end to this part of the waiting! I hope your scan is not on your birthday! Or if it is, that you can rush off to the Rugby afterwards. You deserve that birthday treat.   

Annie - hope all is going ok for you  - has AF showed any signs?   

Mrsmcc - welcome!   

delilah - Good news from your appointment, sounds like a very nice doctor, I am jealous as mine would not entertain a totally natural FET! Now you have a plan! Sounds like we might be similar timing.

fairyfi - I find the excuses for not drinking the hardest part about going out! Some people just really want you to get drunk!! I'm a really rubbish liar too come up with rubbish excuses! I need to work on my no drinking story.   

mrs davies - sounds like you have a lovely group of friends and a lovely DH behind you. I am going to go back to the acupuncture again, I went just before EC three times and found it really helpful and nice to do something relaxing and positive towards our goal! I felt like it helped as had a good lining and 17 eggs. How often are you going? 

afm - had consultant appointment yesterday, i felt quite rushed through it, i think this time, from being on this forum i have a lot more information and questions than before.... anyway good news is he is quite happy for me to start on FET next cycle, which should start around 15th December, taking estrogen tablets throughout but no down rigging (hurrah!) - is anyone else following that protocol? They will only transfer one embie, which I was surprised as I will be 37 by the time of transfer. 

Today i have a tricky work phone call at 1.30 yuk, but then I've booked in for a lovely massage and a facial this afternoon, courtesy of vouchers from my old job - leaving gift- cannot wait for that!!!!


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Yogabunny - would be nice to have a cycle buddy, however AF is showing no signs of arriving anytime soon   So not sure when I'll eventually get to start. That's rubbish your doc won't allow natural FET, why's he said that? I said I'd really rather at least try natural with it being so much easier, and he just said if it's looking messed up we'll just cancel transfer and go for medicated next cycle, so it's worth a shot at least!

Sunny - Hope your AF is making an appearance, very exciting for you getting started! It'll be a bit rubbish if it interrupts your weekend, but you've just got to think it's all for a good cause  

Mrsmcc - Welcome! Fingers crossed for your FET, hope it all goes smoothly for you  

AFM - Well now I'm confused. Had written this cycle off as anovulatory, and was waiting for AF to show up (now on CD3. But the last couple of days my temps have shot up, so now wondering if I've just O'd ridiculously late and will have to wait another 10 days+ for next AF!   I guess I shouldn't temp because it makes me obsess over my cycle! Guess It'll just happen when it happens. I suppose even if it is another 10 days til AF, I'll still be on track for FET in Jan (provided next cycle is normal?!). 

Aaargh! Please ignore the crazy woman!  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hi All - hope all you lovely ladies are well!!

Fair Fi - Yeah i am looking forward to next week, it will be fun! We going for a tapas meal so i think even if i could drink i wouldnt of drank properly anyway as i am aiming to eat loads haha All be worth it in the end xx My hubby needs a good kick up the bum every now and then but he does do well when he does try - bless him! ha! We have onyl been married 2 months! Got married in Cyprus  Yes a little baby is all we need now to make everything perfect 

Sunny 12 - hope af comes soon then you can get cracking hunny!!! 

Gwyneth - sooooo sorry for you luvvie - big hugs for you!! Take some time out and make sure you have your dh around supporting you, it is so hard to cope with when it doesnt work isnt it!! Wish you all the luck for what you decide to do next xxxx

Suzie - Welcome to the thread and good luck to you 

Yogabunny - Yes i am very lcuky to have such good friends by my side and an amazing DH too!! It helps so much having people around you! I have never had acupunture before but i would defo say that it helps me! I am trying to go twice a week up until the transfer! So in total will be having 6 sessions as i onyl started last week! Good luck to you and hope time goes quick and you are starting treatment very soon! If you want more than 1 embryo transferred hun i would fight your case Hope you enjoyed the facial etc - sounds loooovvveeellyyy

Moderndaydelilah - hope your af stops messing you about and the ball gets rolling soon for you

AFM - scan tomorrow woop woop - hope my lining is nice and thick and i get the ahead for transfer hehe 

xx xxx xxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Mrs Davies - good luck for your scan tomorrow, hope your lining is ready to welcome your embie home    How lovely to be newly weds    And a wedding in Cyprus, nice   


Gwyneth - how are you chick, hope you're doing ok sweetie   thinking of you


Sunny - lets af comes soon, so you can get going with treatment    Ooooooh birthday girl, hope you have a lovely weekend and af doesn't ruin your plans             


Delilah - all the waiting is so frustrating, try not to send yourself too   


Annie - how are you sweetie, any signs of af   


Yoga bunny - I too am a crap liar and always think everyone can read my mind and see through me not drinking! Shame that your clinic only transfer one embie, maybe you should ask why. My clinic didn't even ask this time, they presumed we would transfer two   


Size - welcome Hun    Hope we're able to support you through treatment. Woohoo on getting back on the roller coaster   


Dreamtobeamom - how are you honey, hope you're feeling well   


Well only 2 more sleeps until my scan, woohoo, can't wait but am really nervous too. This week has gone really quick which I'm chuffed about. All the signs are still good, feeling sickly and tired and have to eat my way through the day to make me feel better, although certain foods i normally love, I can't face. I have secret munchy stashes in my car, bag, classroom, etc   


Best wishes and love to you all
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hello ladies ! Hope you are all good today! I am a little upset today, had my scan this morning and my lining is only  7mm, i was hoping so much that it would be thicker than this! They are still going ahead for transfer next week anyway as the 28th is the only day they can fit me in  I left the clinic in tears and ive kind of lost all hope now, 7mm is really thin and surely the thinner it is the less chance i have of it working   

Sorry for selfish post ladies - just feeling down  

xxx xxx xxx


----------



## Sunny12

Hi Mrs davies - sorry to se eyour scan did not go as well as expected.  How thick woudl they want it to be by this point?  Are you NHS or self funding?  Is it worth abandoning this one and seeing if they can suggest anything to thicken it up?  Then again if thye have still given you a date they must be happy that you have a chance?

xxxx


----------



## yogabunny

hello mrsdavies 
  sorry you are having a bad day. 
I'm not very sure what is a good thickness, so i hope one of the other ladies will be able to help. But if they are sticking with the date and the plan, they must think it is ok - what did the nurses say?

Are you taking any supplements? I think Omega oils help with lining, so perhaps start taking them or have some fish. Also your acupuncture lady maybe she can help with blood flow to that area.

I don;t know if this is your kind of thing, but there are some yoga poses that you can do (not after transfer though) which help with blood flow to the reproductive area, warning this is a cheesey video  , but i found it on you tube as it shows the same does ones i was doing in lead up to EC last time 




Don't lose hope hun you've been doing so well with great positive energy, and you have 6 more days for it to build  .

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Mrs Davies

Sunny 12 & Yogabunny - Well 7mm is the minimum requirement that it has to be to go ahead with transfer !! So think thats why im upset really as it is the least it should be and surely the thicker the better for implantation They said that it should go thicker by next week for transfer day! I asked if they will scan me again before transfer and they said no, so what does that mean just by the off chance it does get thicker !! I might be getting worked up over nothing but im sure from things i have read on here it should of been lots thicker, think im just having an emotional day all round hunny! It is NHS too !!!! xx
Sometimes the nurses there arent very helpful at all and its very annoying! They mentioned something about they might of waited a little longer but there closed or something so could only fit me in next week, i couldnt ask many questions as i just had a bit lump in my throat and had to get out of there! 
But yeah maybe your right yogabunny - 6 more days for hopefully the lining to keep building - i hope  Thank you for the tips - i will watch the vid when i get home haha 
Got acupunture booked after work so will explain how i feel and get the lady to work her magic!!!, Then home for a hot bath and hope that i wake up positive again tomorrow 

xxxxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Mrs Davies - sorry you came away from your appointment upset. I could be wrong, but I think my clinic like it to be 8mm. I am sure by next week it will be there. I remember on my first fresh cycle my lining wasn't thick enough, so they left it another week before transfer. So don't worry honey, as the clinic know what they're doing and I'm sure if they had any doubt they would cancel the cycle, as they wouldn't do a transfer for the hell of it. I think as well in my first cycle I used a hot water bottle on my tummy in the evening to help blood flow down there. Maybe google it, but I remember using one for something! 
Don't give up hope sweetie, try and stay calm and positive   
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hi fairy fi - thank you hunny !! Yeah i have read lots about it being 8mm that should be the least it should be, but my clinic say 7mm is the least!! I guess just a little bit thicker would of been better than the least! I thought that too they may of left me a little longer, but i guess i have to trust the experts and leave them to there work !! My acupunturist has started working round my womb area now to improve the blood flow to my womb so a couple of sessions of that before next week along side my medication will hopefully help  I will look into the hot water bottle thingy - i remember doing that in my fresh cycle to help the eggs but i guess your right and it would probably help the bloody flow too - thank you 
I hope tomorrow is another day and i wake up much happier and positive again! I woke up feeling low this morning so guess i may of got myself worked up because i was feeling down anyway! 
Just had a chicken dinner, so going to run myself a hot bath now then try and get a good nights sleep!!
Is it your scan tomorrow hunny ?? Hope all goes well for you and cant wait to hear all about it 

baby dust and much love to you all  
xxx xxx xxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Thank you for all your good wishes. Scan day is finally here, can't believe it. 
It's at 2pm, so I'll let you know how it goes. Should be a good weekend as we're at mum and dads for weekend with my brother and wife, for a belated 40th celebration for my brother. Really looking forward to all being together and having a giggle. 

Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## yogabunny

Good luck for today's scan Fairyfi, sounds like you have a lovely weekend lined up too.
xx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Good luck Fairy Fi  xxxxxx xxxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Hope scan has gone well Fairy Fi!

Mrs Davies -How are you feeling today?  Better day?  If 7mm is the loest end for transfer and transfer is a week away then I think it must be fine (I know I am no medical profressional but I would think that is how it works).  Hope you are feeling better and have some nice things lined up for the weekend!

So still no sign of af!!  She has to turn up before 4th Dec so that I can have my cycle pre Xmas.  Come on witch SHOW YOURSELF!!! 


MDD - I think I might be having a cycle like you where ovulated really late and so have to wait even longer for her to arrive.  I did ovulation sticks when I expected to ovulate and a bit after and nothing happened so assuemd not happening this month (Dr said likely) but now wondering/worrying was just v late and now I am going to get period v v late. All this "I want her to arrive, I don;t want her to arrive" is driving em crazy!!! 

Thought I'd share something from my weekly accupuncture trip.  He asked me how I was feeling about next cycle etc.  I said that having already had a BFN I have started worrying that something is wrong with me and something is stopping it sticking so can't help but assume cos it did not work before it would not work again.  We talked a bit and he said stuff I had alreday thought about/heard so no chance.  Then he said something that has made me feel better - it is simple and logical so probably sounds stupid and obvious to you guys but just in case here it is:  He said that every cycle there is a 33% chance of working so the odds are against you so a BFN does not mean anything at this point, I just went with the odds of it not working and it did not.  However to feel positive about the next go, the odds of 1 in 3 are really good and if in a betting shop you take them liek a shot!!

Made me feel much more diplomatic about the BFN and positive about next cycle!!

HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE!!!
xxxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

One happy and healthy heartbeat   so very blessed and lucky   dh relieved its not twins  

Happy weekend
Take care 
Fi xxx


----------



## yogabunny

Lovely news for the weekend FairyFi


----------



## Sunny12

Brilliant news Fairy Fi!!!!!  ^hugme


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Excellent news on the scan Fairyfi! Bet you're over the moon  

Sunny - No AF here either (driving me insane!). I think I've definitely ovulated around when I'd normally get AF, have had higher temps for the last 5ish days. So hopefully that means AF would be due start of Dec   . That'll make this cycle a whopping 50 days long   . But fingers crossed my body will go back to normal for next cycle (please God), which would put me on track for a January transfer!

MrsDavies - Please don't worry about your lining too much. The professionals know what they are looking for, and if it's good enough for them, I really don't think you have anything to worry about! Especially if you have another week to build it up more before transfer. Mine was 9mm for transfer (I think   ), so yours should be bang on I reckon  

My SIL finally had her baby early yesterday morning after an induction Wed night! So we've been to see them today. I was really apprehensive before hand, but pleasantly suprised myself with how well I coped. She is beautiful! And although there is always a twinge of sadness for our situation, I was so happy for them, and it gave me hope to think it will (hopefully) be us this time next year   . I'm so glad she was overdue in the end, because it meant we had our follow up before she arrived, which put me in a much more positive frame of mind, and made everything that bit easier. 

Love and babydust to all, and happy Friday!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hello all - hope that you are all good !  

Sunny 12 - thank you for your words hunny - i am feeling much better about it now thank you, i think hearing all different points of view on here etc have defo lifted my spirits and made me think differently !! Hope you af shows itself soon haha  

Fair fi - woohooo congrats hunny - bet your scan was such an amazing thing for you and dh !!! Very happy for you  

Moderndaydelilah - thank you to you also - so glad i have this site for advice and to help lift our spirits! Well done to you about how you coped with the baby situation hunny - its always very tough i find - even if its somebody who we love very dearly !! I woke up to a text message off a friend also announcing she has just given birth to a baby girl - usually that would make me cry but i guess i am getting stronger too !!

AFM - did my last injection last night !! im now on 3 tabs a day and pessaries at night time !! 4 more sleeps till transfer day  Then the really waiting begins !! Im dreading the 2ww as that is always the hardest !! Just got to try and stay busy i guess and keep our minds occupied !! Ive felt a little sickly past couple of days so hope its not the meds im on, going to go food shopping then walk the dogs i think! 

Have a lovely day ladies !!

xxxxxx xxxxxx xxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Hello All,

Weekend nearly at an end already - where does it go??

Had a brilliant birthday weekend (even though England loast) great day and Twickenham and exciting game.  Family Sunday lunch today and back now to start sorting out my week ahead (well not really, messing about on the internet and emailing you lovely ladies).  No sign of af at all.  Hoping for this week but resigning myself to post Christmas cycle which is not the worst thing.  I did like idea of a 2ww in Christmas season.

Did a silly thing yesterday.  I did a pregnancy test.  Of course I am not pregnant but got all Hollywood and caught up with my Birthday stuff and thought "what if.." unfort life is not a Hollywood movie.  Did not get upset or anything and it idid not effect my day.  Just did it just in case.  Felt a bit mental after but I know you guys will understnd!

Mrs Davie - big week for you.  Focussing lots of positive thoughts on you and you clearly now perfectly thick lining!!!
xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hi Sunny 12 - aww hope you are ok hunny! Whats the latest your AF has to arrive for you to start before xmas ? Typical isnt it - i think the more that we stress about it the more the bugger doesnt want to show ! ha!
I dont think that you are mental at all Sunny for doing the test - we all want this soooo much and our mind does crazy things to us, well our mind and hormones may i say haha

Well 2 more sleeps till transfer for me - woop woop - hate wishing time away but it couldnt come quick enough 

xxx xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Sunny - I feel your pain! No sign of AF for me either  up to day 44 now! Although my temp has dropped this morning, which usually means she's not far away, here's hoping! If she doesn't show up soon I may have to ring the clinic and ask if they can give me something to induce a bleed - or would it be better to just wait it out as it's the drugs that have caused all the disruption?! I don't think you're crazy for doing a test at all. I actually took one about 2 weeks ago for some silly reason! Think the hormones were doing weird things to my body so just didn't know what was going on! I just hope next cycle is more of a normal length so we can get cracking with our FET ASAP! Glad you enjoyed your birthday weekend, and fingers crossed the witch comes v v soon!  

MrsDavies - Wow not long to wait for you now! I bet you're getting so excited, super good luck sweets  

Hi everybody else  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Mrs Davis - you are right she is a real bugger!!! 2 more sleeps, wow that is brilliant it is so close!! PUPO v soon for you!

MDD - do you do acupuncture? I have been having every week and he did stuff last week "to bring on period" he has had success with people who have no periods and getting them to bleed so maybe there is something in it.

Afm - be it the acupuncture or it is that point in my (oh so glam) Hollywood movie but dear old af appears v imminent! I am pretty sure from what I am feeling that she will show her face this evening so I can book in for scan on Wed!! I was caught out with my spot last week but I am pretty sure this is it!!

Hope no one is too flooded!

Gwyneth if you are still reading massive hug

Xxxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Sunny - Nope not done acupuncture. I looked into it briefly before our first ICSI, but couldn't really afford it, and decided to just try as is first time (that worked out well! :S). Do you think it can help for FET? Not sure whether it's worth the money or not. Good news that AF is showing signs of arriving! Funny you should say that because it looks like mine's on the way too   . Have had spotting/pinky cm and feeling crampy so hopefully she'll show tonight/in the morning   . 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Our Dr said there was some weak evidence that having it before and after transfer can help. I have had it weekly for about 3 months  now and had before and after ET and it was BFN! So I would not worry about not having it. 

Great news that af is arriving for you too! Perhaps she sensed our desperation! 


Xxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Mrs Davies woohoo to 2 more sleeps, you'll soon be PUPO with your little embies at home snuggled where they belong   


All those waiting for af, get you white summer trousers out, that's sure to bring it on    Hope it comes very soon, so you can start treatment. 


Had a lovely family weekend, was really nice to all be together. We went on the Severn valley railway, a cliff train, lunch out, we were supposed to go out for Sunday lunch but the lane to restaurant was flooded. as we were busy all weekend, our news hasn't quite sunk in yet. Keep looking at scan picture wow   
I've been discharged from my clinic now    So need to book midwife appointment    Exciting stuff.
Best wishes to you all
Fi xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

aww just a quick one to Fairy Fi - so happy that it is all going well for you and you sound so happy and chuffed !! Kepp us updated with your progress & very exciting to soon start your midwife appointments etc hehe  

Sunny & MDD - hope that you are both good   

Much love and baby dust to everybody else !  

AFM - Got acupunture tonight , then going to chill ready for the big day tomorrow   

xx xx xx


----------



## Sunny12

FairyFi - that is so lovely to read! All so v v exciting!

Mrs Davies - not long now - PUPO here you come!!

Started up the one embryo or two debate in my head. I am thinking if we have two good ones I am thinking it might be worth it.... Any body on here have a strong opinion?

Appointment booked noon tomorrow might bring it up again

Xxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Mrs Davies - Enjoy your acupuncture tonight, hopefully you'll be nice and chilled ready for you special delivery tomorrow  

Sunny - Are you NHS or self funded? I only ask because I don't think they usually 'allow' more than one transferred if you're <35 on NHS. I am torn personally, I think it needs to be considered on an individual basis. But I would say that my Mum's a midwife and has seen the many risks and complications that go hand in hand with a multiple birth, both for mother and babies. You have to decide if you are willing to take the risk of having twins/triplets or more (even from 2 embryos!), and the possible risks that go along with that, for what's not really a great increased chance of pregnancy (compared to SET)? 

Having said all that, I've looked after many sets of twins in my career as a Nanny, and have seen thow much of a joy they are (although VERY hard work!). At the end of the day you just hae to decide what's best for you, and as much as I love the idea of having twins, and would be thrilled if it occurred naturally (ID etc), the facts do worry me and put me off a bit. At the moment it's not an issue for us though as we only have one frosty anyway!

AFM - AF finally showed this morning (woohoo!), along with lovely lovely cramps (not so woohoo). So just this cycle to get through now, then onto FET (fingers crossed!). Just telling my body to behave now   . 

Hope everyone else is well

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Mrs Davies - woohoo    woohoo   woohoo    to you    Hope accupuncture chills you out nicely for your transfer tomorrow. Wow, one more sleep. As you can see i'm very excited for you   

Delilah - whoop whoop to af coming, shame about the side effects which come with it, but at least you know your next treatment is in sight   

Sunny - i'm a great believer in having 2 put back. It's true what Delilah said about risks and complications, but if i had a choice i would still go for it. I know many people with twins and yes it's hard work but the joy is immense. Also the embie that looks strongest at the time, might not be the one that goes onto to implant. You never know and I always wonder which embie Charlie was, the stronger one or not Who is to know. But that's just my thoughts, everyone is different and has their view. Hope your appointment goes well tomorrow, definitely worth asking about.

Anyway best get on with some marking   
Best wishes to you all
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## Sunny12

ModernDayDelihla - great news about af! Hopefully cycle normal now!

ModernDayDelilha/Fairy Fi - thank you very much for the information you have both given me. I have been thinking about it all day and thinking about the things you have said. From the practical point if view I would be so happy with twins and would enjoy the added challenge of two (or more). It is the medical reasons that play on my mind, but as you say MDD your Mum has not experienced this and I also know healthy happy twins. However one of my best friends had ivf twins and they were born just shy of 25 weeks. Jack the little boy died after 2 days but Bell (my beutiful Goddaughter) survived. Many life saving oportatins and she does have a couple of effects however she is beautiful, energetic 6 year old enjoying main stream school! 

It is v tough decision, especially having seen what my friends went through. But when I think about fact that (as of Sat) I am 35, I am poor responder (only 5 eggs when in v high dose) and we are down to our last vile if swimmers..... I am leaning strongly towards two and will def bring up at clinic tomorrow!!!

Thank you v much for helping me with this!!!

Xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hi Ladies - Just had phone call from the lab and 1 of our little frosties hasnt made it  im a little gutted and just had a little cry but i thank myself lucky that we still have 1 good embryo left!!!! Praying so much that 1 is enough and strong and will snug into my womb were it belongs - transfer is at 12pm, so just going to walk my dogs before i set off and clear my head and get my positive head on!! 

Hope everyone else is good  
xxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Mrs Davis - Huge congratulations on your fighter frostie  !  I know it must be dissapointing that one did not make it but it is brilliant news that you have one there and ready to go back!!

Hope full bladder not too uncomoftable and all goes well.

 

xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Thank you so much Sunny !!!!! I dont know why i feel so emotional that one hasnt made it !! We still have one little fighter like you say that will soon be on board!!! So nervous!!!!!! 
The little cry and fresh air has helped - now gota concentrate on this strong little frostie we have  Come on little one !!!!!!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Mrs Davies, best of luck for later. I can fully understand you being gutted about one frosty not making it, it's only natural to be upset. But time to think of your strong embie and focus all your attention and positive thoughts to it. It only takes one little fighter for it to work   
Take care and feet up when you get home   
Lots and lots of    and   
Fi xxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Mrs Davies -    woohoo little miss PUPO woohoo    whoop whoop whoop    Hope it all went well and your snuggled up on the sofa with your precious little embie back where it belongs   
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## Sunny12

Mrs Davis - hope you are happy in the state of PUPO!!!

Had a good appointment at clinic.  Scan etc fine so got my drugs.  Done first bruslin and will start stimming tomorrow night.  ASked about the 2 embryos and explaiend about having just turned 35 and having low egg reserves and last vile of frozen sperm etc etc.  Nurse says that Dr woudl probably suggest 2!!  Not spoken to DH about it but happied speaking to him about it now they have said that the'd suggest it too.  He gets worried I get carried away and woudl not make decision based on correct things.  Nurse suggested we fill in form saying for thenumber 1 o2 depending on quality an dthat it will be down to what we decide.  I must admit I have basically made up my mind and if there are at least two viable then will go with them both!!!  Felt really quite elated afterwards.  

So DH back at 10pm then off to The Gambia first thing tomorrow so will get him to fill in forms and talk about it then so he can think about it whilst away.

Felt a strong pang of positive hope on way to appointment.  Was lovely

xxxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Sunny - woohoo, sounds a very successful appointment. Glad you're feeling positive and great that there is the possibility of having 2 whoop whoop, that's fab. 
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Mrs Davies - I understand you must feel disappointed for the frosty that didn't make it, but it's great news that you have one that's made it! And that must mean it's really strong too   . May I ask what grade your frosties were? We only have one frozen and I'm really worried about it thawing, even though we've been told it's tip top quality! Hope the transfer went well and you're now safely back home and PUPO  

Sunny - Glad your appt went well, and it's great you and clinic are now on the same page re 1/2 transfer, just gotta get DH on board now eh?  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hey Fairy Fi - awww thank you for your kind words and your messages and your excitement really made me giggle then hehe I was a little upset that one of our embryos didnt make it but like you say i guess thats only natural and now i just gota concentrate on the fighter we have on board hehe!! Just gota relax now and keep my mind occupied  

Sunny - Glad that the ball us rolling for you hunny now and your mind is kind of put at ease about how many eggs you are going to have transferred - me personally if i always did have the choice i would have 2!!! Looking forward to hearing your story and hopefully success at the end for all of us - hope the chat with the dh goes well andhe understands hehe  

MDD - aww thank you hunny i think i was even more dissapointed because i really thought that they would both make it as my clinic said because they was really good quality i have a 95% chance of them surviving, so i guess we just never know !! Im not sure on grade hun, what i do know is that the day 5 didnt make it and its a day 6 embryo that we have on board! Do you know what day yours was frozen at chick? The transfer went well and had a good catch up with my friends when i got back - i will be praying for you too hunny  

Praying every night now until test date and this is for all of your lovely ladies on here too  


xxxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Mrs Davies - Glad the transfer went well for you in the end   . I think ours was frozen on day 6 (not sure), I do know that it's a 5aa grade, which I think is a hatching Blast, just hoping and   it survives the thaw. Aww I really hope this is it for you, good luck getting through the 2ww! Hope you've got lots of nice things planned  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

MDD - awww thank you hunny i dont understand the grades and cells etc haha so just go by days but it sounds like you have a perfectly strong little frostie waiting for you chick !! Praying for you love ..........   Yes well its my birthday next Tuesday so im off out for a meal with work Friday then got a Hotel booked with the hubby in the Lake District this weekend so couldnt come at a better time really -  xxxxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Mrs Davies - little miss pupo wooooohooooooo!!! What a lovely weekend you've got planned, perfect. I'm sure you'll have a fantastic time. I've got a good feeling about your cycle. 
Take care and feet up. 
Fi xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Fairy Fi - awwww thank you for making me smile hehe yes looking forward to the weekend ahead  Ive got a good feeling too hehe woop woop Take care love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Sounds lovely! I'm off to my parents house tomorrow. A weekend of seeing my niece and nephew and going to a Christmas Fayre which always makes me happy   Starting to feel very Christmassy now!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Morning everybody!! Im not sleeping too well at the moment - must be the hormones haha keep having really vivid dreams - i actually woke up yesterday in the middle of the night crying my eyes out , the hubby wondered what the hell was going on haha!! I still feel good tho and keep rubbing this little tummy saying a wish  1 day down in pupo haha 

MDD - awww your weekend sound lovely too and very chrismassy indeed  I cant seem to get in the xmas spirit this year haha im sure i will soon 

Have a nice day ladies!!!!, im back to work today. I feel so much better in this cycle than the last. By this time in my fresh cycle a few months back i was suffering from really bad panic attacks and anxiety and was signed off work sick, so a very stressful time which is no good at all especially after transfer. So everything is soooo much better this time round and i gota keep this good positive feeling in me    

xx xxx xxx


----------



## Sunny12

Morning All,

Mrs Davies - You sounds v cool, calm and collected (well apart from the dramatic dream!) which is greta and can only help.  I have downloaded the Zita West visulisation things to help me through this time.  I got so tense and nagative in the second week of 2WW so want to try and get through it better this time.  Are you wfh or are you in work?  Are you desk based?

So, had the chat with DH about having two.  He had a work thing on last night and got back at 11pm and up at 7am to go and get fligh to The Gambia (with work) for the week.  I was worried it would be rushed and not the right time but I told him and he was "cool, sounds good" totally on board.  I think it is that the nurse had said it too.  We will have t talk through it again cos the Dr when it comes to EC/ET will be all negative (he is a v negative Dr all the way through) and that will scare him but think we are decided on 2.  Feeling v excited now!

Doen my injection this morning and will have first stimm this evening so I am starting with the increased protein today.  I have a pint of milk on teh go as I type!!!

xxxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Sunny 12 - Yeah think i have heeard of Zita West - glad to hear that it is helping you stay calm !! I defo find acupunture helps me - got an appointment after work tonight so getting needles in my head, belly and wrist haha then have a little nap!!! hehe I am back at work hunny but it is office based which is good! It can be mentally stressful at times but my boss is easing off me at the moment and being supportive 
Glad to hear that the talk went well with your DH - all sounds like it went very smoothly haha Hope your stimm injection goes well!!! Hope you have a lovely evening 

xxx xxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Sunny - I used the Zita West CD on our fresh cycle. It's certainly relaxing, I'll probably use it again when we do FET, it also helps you to stay positive I think. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

MDD - so you have had your second post cycle period correct?  Do you have another one and then start on 21st day of that one or do youstart on 21st day of this one?

xxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Well I'm doing a natural cycle, so I ring up day 1 of next period (end Dec), and they arrange transfer for after ovulation in my Jan cycle, if you get me? lol. So this time next month I will be buying lots of Ov sticks to test at home. If I were doing medicated, I imagine I'd have started DR during my Jan cycle. Hope that makes some sense!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Sorry that prob didn't make much sense! Long story short, my transfer should be mid Jan all being well 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Got it.  Christmas coems at a great time then and makes what little time you have to wait pass quickly!  Brilliant! 

xxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Yep  Thank God for Christmas! Once that's out the way we're pretty much there    Bring on 2013, it's gonna be our year for babies!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Ill go along with that   t
Xxxx


----------



## Luv one

Hello ladies,

I would like to join this thread as I will be doing my first FET next year. Good luck with your treatments x


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hiya and welcome luv one xxxx


----------



## Jomo20

Hello Ladies, I hope you don't mind if I join your thread. I will be doing my first FET at the end of January & feeling quite nervous but excited. 

I had IVF in July which was successful but I had a miscarriage. I'm just praying its second time lucky. 

I'm doing everything I can this time to make sure it works. I have spent a small fortune already on multi vitamins & acupuncture & hopefully it will be worth it. Has anyone tried hypnotherapy? I heard its meant to really help keep you positive?

Good luck to all you lovely ladies. Lets hope there's lots of positive news soon.

Jomo xxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

lots of excting news on here, i can't keep up!

welcome jomo and luv one x

jomo, i will do some acupuncture again once my cycle starts and i have a cupboard full of vitamins, although the last week i have really been relaxing and had wine, beer and a burger king, so better get back on the healthy train again! i have one of the hypnotherapy CDs, I had mixed results some days i loved it, other days it made me think too much about the whole thing, i think the trick is finding the right one. I may try circle and bloom as they have one for FET, but at the moment it seems quite a lot of money, and you are right you could spend a fortune!!

sunny, MDD   YES!!! 2013 is going to be a good one!

sunny - what is happening are you doing a fresh cycle, are you stimming already? so glad you have the positive vibes going!!  

mrs davies- congratulations on being PUPO!! so glad you are feeling good. I think that this has to be the good thing about FET hun, less stress. I have everything crossed for you     good that work are being supportive.

FairyFi - how are you feeling?

nice to hear your news ladies, getting me excited! I think this is the start of xmas decorations, healthy eating, vitamin taking, acupuncture appointments now, to get me ready for nurse consultation on Thursday, then will be waiting for AF who should be turning up the middle of December. Have had a lovely week in London with friends and got some new freelance work for next week, so will be busy. Monday's my birthday and DH is back from working away and taking me for dinner. xxx


----------



## Luv one

Thanks for the welcome Mrs Davies and Yogabunny...Hi Jomo and others. I agree I was planning to start on vits next month well tomorrow in fact. After the OHSS in Oct I have been on a relaxing stress free time. So guess its time to get serious again. Yogabunny so sorry to read from your signature that you too had OHSS and a cancellation. It sucks when you get so far and cant go through with ET isnt it? But I did understand I defo couldnt put any back due to the size of my tummy and the pain I was in. I ended up in hospital for about a week. So ladies please remember to drink lots of water.

Good luck Mrs Davies on pupo


----------



## yogabunny

Hi Luv one - thank you for your message, sorry you had the same cancellation experience - yes it does suck doesn't it, I felt like I had missed my chance and I was pretty scared even though i was only in hospital overnight and then they let me come in every day for monitoring, you sound like you had it worse. I was waddling like a heavily pregnant woman, very painful to do anything but lie down flat on my back, would not have been a good way to start PUPO! But it calmed down relatively quickly, so I was lucky. That's what is so nice about this site, to hear from other people who have had the same experience, really does help you feel sane about it all.     xx


----------



## Jomo20

Yogabunny, I was told to cut out alcohol & eat healthy for 3 months beforehand. I really don't like the idea of not being able to drink over the Christmas period though as I love my wine!! I guess it's good preparation though as if I'm lucky enough to get pregnant I won't be able to drink. Happy birthday for Monday xx

Luv one, sorry to hear about your OHSS, from what I hear its not a very nice experience. 

It's so nice to speak to other ladies going through the same experience. It's difficult to talk to friends as although they are sympathetic, they don't really understand how it feels to go through this

Xx


----------



## Sunny12

Welcome Juno and luv one - the more the merrier on here I say! You are right about how much it helps being in contact with people who completely understand what is happening and what we are all feeling! So massive welcome  .

Yoga bunny - yes I am fresh cycle so but of a fraud to be on here. Went to follow up expecting to be doing FEt with our little frostie but Dr said to go again. I was a poor responder so doing short protocol on high dose so straight into stimming. EC hopefully wk on Monday.

I  really doing all I can to try and produce more eggs. On all sorts of bits, accupuncture and hot water bottle on belly. Cos I went into work today I got one of this'd heat pads (looks-feels like a hot sanitary towel) and had in stuck over my top bit of tights most of day! Felt a bit if a freak TBH, kept thinking about how embarrassing it would be if it fell off!!!! 

On train home to watch the Jungle, love a bit of reality tv!!


Happy Friday everyone!!!

Xxxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Good Morning All!! 

Jomo20 - hiya and welcome hunny - sorry to hear that your last treatment led to a miscarriage  Best of luck and fingers crossed all goes well for you on this cycle !!  

Yogabunny - hope that you are well love and you sound like you have had a lovely week! FET are defo less stressful and easier on the body! Roll on af showing up then you can get started hehe - aww Happy Birthday for Monday! It is my birthday Tuesday hehe !! Hoping at the end of next week i get that extra special birthday present of a positive YES !!!!!!!!  

Luvone - thank you and best of luck to you too!!!  

Sunny12 - hope your treatment is going well luvvie !!!??

Hope everybody else is doing well 

AFM - i kept getting mild cramps and twinges for the day afte transfer and a little yesterday but also keep getting period like pains - i pray to god that this is a good sign - i guess in the 2ww we analyse every little feeling dont we !!! Well im just going to do a little housework then pack my bag for my weekend away with the hubby - the break will defo do me good i think and keep my mind occupied !! I may not get to write on here over the weekend, so hope that you all have a lovely one and speak to you all next week.

Baby dust and prayers for us all  

xxx xxx xxx xxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Welcome to all the newbies, hope this thread helps and support you through treatment. 

Mrs Davies - twinges are always good as it could mean implantation, whoop whoop   don't worry about feeling like af round corner, I was convinced mine was going too. Difficult not to analyse everything isn't it, hope it doesn't send you too   hope you have a fab weekend away with hubs. 

Will be back on later to do more personals but on phone at mo. 
take care and happy weekend
Fi xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hey Fairy Fi - awww thank you and did you get these feelings too Thank you thats lifting my spirits hehe cheers hunny!!! Im wanting to set off to the Lakes in 15 minute but cant get the hubby out of bed yet the lazy sod haha !! You have a brill weekend  
xxxxxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Mrs Davies - yes I did get twinges, so here's hoping you get the same result, what a magical Christmas that would make    Men huh, lazy [email protected]   
Have fun and take it easy   
Fi xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

awww yes lets keep praying hehe its my birthday Tuesday so would be the best birthday present ever as well heeh roll on next week when i can find out  
Thansk again and speak soon xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Mrs Davis - v jealous of you going to Lakes! Lovely crisp winters day today, I have a couple if friends coming down and we are going for a walk in the Aouth Dowbs, not teally the same as the fells! Have a fab time and hope twinges continue!

Annie.moon - are you still there?? What's going on with you?

Yoga and Mrs Davis fellow Sagittarian eh! Hope you both have a fab one!!

Xxxx


----------



## yogabunny

hello everyone

mrs davies - hope you got DH up and in the car to the Lakes, sounds like a lovely weekend. ah saggitarius is a very good sign  , I am praying you get that extra special birthday pressie too  

sunny - your story of heat pads made me laugh, i was walking around at home with a mini water bottle sticking out of my leggins at home at one point. lucky DH! Are you in Sussex? Enjoy your walk - will be going up to the south downs too lots for some winter walks in the coming weeks. Get the protein down you, a bit of heat and some blood flow from the acupuncture - sounds like you are on track for some good stimming! x 

Jomo - I like the sound of 3 months preparation, as I've been very good since August, so hopefully my recent little lapses will not matter too much!  Yes it's good training being off the vino and i'm sure my skin is looking better from it, so we're saving money and getting beauty treatment in the process!  

It's a beautiful day here today and I met friends for a late breakfast, now a few hours chilling before driving to kent to spend the rest of the weekend with a group of old friends, should be lots of fun, we haven't all been together at the same time for a few years. Only one and a bit sleeps until DH is home. Hope you are all having lovely weekends.


----------



## Sunny12

Hi Yogabunny,

Just seen you are being tested in Hove! How is that? We are at Eastbourne even though Hove way closer, mainly cos there was no waiting list! Weblike in Keymer, where are you?

Xxx

P.s pad fell off in tea shop in Ditchling, luckily I scooped it up before anyone could see!!


----------



## yogabunny

Sunny - we've been at hove for everything, we went there privately for tests so i felt comfortable going there for nhs referral, the nurses are lovely, it can be very busy and sometimes feels a bit chaotic, and is weirdly on an industrial estate, but so convenient for us, we are in Brighton. I couldn't find out much about eastbourne, so be interested to know what you think. Love Ditchling, DH is refusing to go back to The Bull since he cut into a snail/liitle slug in his salad and they tried to say it was part of the pate!!!  xx


----------



## Jomo20

Hi girls, I hope you all had fab weekends.

Yogabunny- happy birthday. I hope you had a lovely day. Your right being off the vino does help the skin but the money I'm saving by not drinking is now going on fresh fruit & veg which costs a small fortune at present! 

Sunny12- your story about the heat pad did make me giggle. 

Mrsdavies - happy birthday for tomorrow. I hope you enjoyed your weekend away.

I'm going to be doing my first FET in January. I know I will be due to start down regulating on day 21 of my cycle. Does anyone know how long it then takes before they transfer the Embies back? I thought it was 2 weeks but I have also read it can be up to 4 weeks.

Anyway enjoy the rest if the week girls xx


----------



## Sunny12

YOGABUNNY!!

Hope you are having a fab day (not over yet!).

Eastbourne I have had mixed experience. The first couple of scans it was not great. The secodn one I had been sat there 45 minutes in waiting room listening to them all gossip in the reception room, at one point I think cake was brought out for someones birthday. I live 50 mins away and was working from home so needed to get back. I walked in v appologetically and asked how late everything was running and so I wcould let work know. They all looked at the nurse who I was mean to be seeing and she said (a bit annoyed) "well I have to go and do the post so will be a few more minutes". I sat for another 10 minutes listening to a couple of staff whisper about one of the Dr's and another patient. The nurse who finally did my scan did so in silence and so I was v worried, then said "ythat's fine" nothing extra, no info, even when I asked. Clearly thinsg were not great cos when I saw Dr pre egg collection he said "well as you rknow you have responded poorly and I only expect to get 2 maybe 3 eggs so it is not idea" well actually I have not been told but great we are all feeling so positive. I ended up with 5 - all mature but felt liek a failure. DH'd mTese was perhaps the most unprofession time I have spent in a hospital, no one told us what was happening, when anything was happening and he said they all had cr*p banter whilst he was having it done (considering tat day was the most traumatic we have gone through to date!). However the ET and any contccat we have had with embryologists has been excellent and v professional. Luckily on mTese day it was embryologist who spoek to us at end of the day so we got some clear information.

Last week my first scan of this one was dead on time and the nurse was great telling me exactly what was going on and showing me on screen, There was no one stood around gossiping (there has been on all other occasions - and all the those time everything ran v late) I am hoping it is the same woman again!!

It is strange though, I am usually someone who will say when I am unhappy with a service (not in an annoying way - don;t judge me) and if asked for feedback will be honest, but here I have not been and have said nothing. They are dealing with such senstive stuff, and responsible for so much and could see the end of our dreams so easily that I feel the need to keep them "on side!" and wnat them to like me - is that weird!!??

*Jomo -* I am not sure how long it takes, Id have assumed 2 weeks as well. But if it is medicated I guess they will take over cycle and do it at the best moment?

So scan tomorrow for me, I feel like more is going on in there than last time but I don't want to set myself up for a fall!!

Blow me a bubble for luck please ladies!!!!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hey Sunny 12 - hope that you are well hunny and had a lovely walk over the weekend !!  Let us know how your scan goes today ?? !!

Yoga - Happy Birthday for yesterday hunny - sorry i didnt get chance to come on yesterday - hope that you had a fab day!

Jomo - thank you for the happy birthday love and i hope that you had a fab weekend !! Hope time goes quick for you and you are starting treatment soon !! From when i started injections it was about 5 weeks until i had the transfer ! Hope this helps you hunny - i think it can be a little shorter or slightly longer if your lining isnt right!

AFM - Had a lovely relaxing weekend away with the hubby in the lakes - Back at work today sadly !! Oh well atleast its a short week hey! Well i wasnt going to admit this or i wasnt even going to do it , but i was silly and did a test this morning. The only reason that i did it is because its my birthday and i thought you never know it might be the more specialist bday ever if it said that i was !!! I know it is too soon ( 6 days after 6 day transfer ) but i really hope this doesnt knock me down now and make me lose hope! What was i thinking and i have probably gone and ruined my bday now rather than make it special !! Had anybody got a BFN thats turned to a BFP round this stage ?? I promised myself i wasnt going to cave in early this time but our mind plays silly tricks on us doesnt it 

have a nice day ladies 

baby dust for us all 

xxx xxxxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Yoga and mrs Davies  - wishing you both a very happy birthday, hope it's time for your dreams to come true.    


Mrs Davies - glad you had a nice time away. I fully understand why you tested early, but I hope it's not going to damped your day. I've always been a good girl and tested on given day, I'm a wuss    Hope your result changes when you next test   


Sunny - good luck for your scan, hope all is well. Sorry you've had a rather negative experience with treatment, that's awful, especially as its such an emotional, traumatic time as it is with any other [email protected]


Hello everyone else, hope you're all well and staying positive   
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

awww thank you Fairy Fi - me toooooo - hope you are well xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

MRS DAVIES!!!

It is defc too early for a conclusive test, lady on my last thread got BFN the day before OTD! Turned to BFP next day. Don't blame you for testing on your birthday though. Hell I tested on mine and it was 4 weeks after our failed cycle!!! 

Xxxx


----------



## Bella1234

Mrs Davies - First of all, Happy Birthday! Hope you have a lovely day and get very spoilt. 
Secondly, I am hoping today is too early to get a accurate test result, as if you think you have been silly, well lets just say, there is always someone even worse. Yep, me   after a bad day yesterday, I caved in and POAS. Obviously got a bfn, as expected, wasn't even fmu. But then I did something even more stupid   I went back to have a look at the test 1 h later, and there was a faint pink line on it. Sensible me knew it was an evaporation line, however, irrational me spent rest of the night googling evaporation lines and bfp's outside reaction time. Needless to say, wherever I turned I was met with the same message DISREGARD RESULTS OUTSIDE THE REACTION TIME! Not one to be defeated, I tested again this morning, with fmu. BFN
Consider myself wrist slapped   mrs Davies, at least you had the birthday excuse!  

Onwards and upwards for me today! Hope all you other ladies are well.


----------



## Sunny12

Bella1234 - That is brilliant news a BFP!!!!! Congratulations!! 

xxxxxx


----------



## Bella1234

Sunny - ops! No, typing error, was BFN this morning as well, have corrected on post. Sorry, I'm even dragging you into my madness now


----------



## Sunny12

Lol it did seem crazy early to get a BFP!!!! lol more than happy to join in any mentalism going!  I was thinking you seemed v calm about a BFP!


----------



## Bella1234

this business can drive the best of us crazy!


----------



## yogabunny

Happy Birthday Mrs D !!!    xx Have a great day, forget the test, there is lots of time for that to change hun, I would have done the same, too tempting, because what a birthday pressie it would be!! 

Bella,   Can relate to that, remember google is not our friend!!

Sunny, Good luck for your scan. I know what you mean, you don't want to be the awkward patient as you really need the support of all the team behind you. Well, hopefully you have found the shining star nurse now! 

Hello FairyFi     

Hi Jomo - I'm not sure as I am not DRing, I will just take estrogen and go in for ET on a certain day of my cycle, I might have some more answers for you on Thursday after my nurses consultation. xx

I'd better stop my messaging now, supposed to be working, and have a deadline, so everything else seems much more interesting!! xxx


----------



## Sunny12

Hello All,

So scan was good today, had the good nurse so bang on time and she again explaiend everything.  Lining has the tripple layer which is apparently good.  2 big follies on each side (oen was 14 and the rest 10+) and 3 or 4 littles ones on each so more than last time whcih is brilliant news.  Back again on Friday with the hope that a couple of the tiddlers have caught up!

Phew, another step closer
xxxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Sunny - great stuff Hun, that sounds fab    So pleased for you, bring on ET    I have everything crossed for you honey   
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## Sunny12

Thanks Fi!

Just noticed one of my many typos in my post - there are 3 large follies on each side not 2!!

xxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Great news on your scan Sunny   . 

Hi everyone else. Sorry for lack of posts, not up to much at the mo, just waiting for New Year to start FET. Am keeping up to date with you all though  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

well done sunny, great news


----------



## Mrs Davies

Good Morning All !!

Sunny 12 - aww thank you for your post yesterday and letting me know that you knew a lady who got a bfn day before otd , hearing that did make me get my hope back again and start believing that this can happen! Yes guess i had a good enough excuse kind of hehe - your last part of your post made me chuckle !! Great news that your scan went well hunny and best of luck for Friday too - eekkk transfer will soon be here !!

Bella - awww bless you too, well i guess we both get a wrist slap then dont we haha !! What are we like hey! How was your day yesterday? I was up and down!! This 2ww really does send us crazy doesnt it!!!!!!! Hope you are feeling ok today!

Yogabunny - thank you also for the birthday wishes yesterday! I did manage to get the results out of my head and get on with trying to have a good bday hehe - hope that you are well. 

Fairy fi & MDD - love to you both too and hope that you are well

xxx xxx


----------



## yogabunny

saw this on another thread and thought FET ladies might be interested for a bit of a boost, it's about freezing all after a fresh cycle to get better pregnancy rates: http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2012-07/esoh-fa062812.php

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Sunny12

Hello All!

Mrs Davis - when is your OTD  Can't be long now!

afm - Scam today, still the main 6 dominating follies but a couple of the little ones are reacting so still      for a few more eggs this time.  Triggering Sunday for EC on Tuesday at 9am. Eeeek.  Feeling good, period pains in there but I am happy with that cos at least I know something is happening.  

Everyone ok?

xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hey Sunny12 - the 2ww is up next Wednesday but i am going to test Sunday first  Feeling rubbish to be honest, and not been sleeping at all, think the closer it gets the more nervous i get !!
Eekkkkk your treatment is getting closer isnt it hunny - Tuesday will soon be here !!! Eeeekkk xxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Mrs Davies - you just made my stomach do a flip thinking about the 2ww.    I get there but I remember so clearly how you are feeling now.  It is awful time, truely so so hard.  Keep going you are nearly there!!!!!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Sunny12 - awwww i know it is soooooooooo hard isnt it !! Im a bloody mess - cried myself to sleep last night and been wide awake since 5 o clock !!!!!! Thank you hunny - i kind of just want to know now - feel like been waiting years.............................. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Mrs Davies - I wondered when your test day was. Not long sweetie.  Such a nerve wracking and mind boggling time, it really does send you loopy with what ifs, etc.  everything crossed for you honey.   

Sunny - woohoo it's all sounding positive for Tuesday, so exciting.   i hope your treatment brings you the best Christmas present ever  

Best wishes to you all
Fi xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Thanks Fairy Fi - hope you are well too xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Vixplus7

Hi all sorry to butt in lol. I had my first fresh cycle in sept, unfortunately I got OHSS quite badly. My clinic abandoned and froze 2 embryos. I had expected to have to wait until jan to start FET but had a scan Tuesday before last & it showed everything had more or less gone bk to normal so was told I could start FET. Been on 2 x 2mg of progynova twice a day, had a scan Thursday lining was 6.9 mm so now still taking progynova plus evorel 100 patches every other day and the cyclogest. ET is planned for Tuesday morning and I'm all over the place!! Hope u get ur BFP tomoz mrs Davies. X


----------



## Mrs Davies

Vixplus - hello hunny and welcome !! Sorry to hear that your last treatment ended in OHSS but glad to hear that you are ready to pursue with you FET!! Best of luck for your cycle and for transfer on Tuesday !!
I have just tested and was negative just as i thought - guess theres a small chance this could change from now till Wednesday but im not getting my hopes up just for my dreams to be crushed AGAIN

xxx xxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

hi mrs d,   i am awake early this am and thought of you!  was hoping for you that your early test paid off,   it can def change between now and wednesday hun.    for you that you get that bfp. hope you can have a nice relaxing sunday with dh. xxxx  

hello vix, welcome,   good luck for tuesday, i'm in similar position but a bit behind you, waiting for AF, so may be jan fet if this december AF is not timing right to miss the xmas break at the lab! let us know how you get on. 

hi to everyone xx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Vixplus7 - all sounding positive for this cycle. Try not to panic, stay as calm and positive as you can. Fingers crossed Hun xx


Mrs Davies - oh you beat me to it, I was going to wish you luck as I know you were testing early. Sorry it was bfn, I really really hope and pray it changes into a BFP by Tuesday      Please please please change     


Love to all
Fi xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hi Yogabunny and fairy Fi - thank you sooo much for the support !!! I am praying and hanging on to the last bit of hope inside me !!! Maybe if i couldd get a good nights sleep atleast i wouldnt feel too bad. Duvet day today and lots of cuddles !!! 
Hope you are both o xxxx xxx xxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Mrs Davies - sorry the test is still showing negative. Don't lose hope yet, are I mentioned before lady on other thread had BFN day before positive OTD   enjoy douvet day

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Vixplus7

thanks for advice ladies.   

Mrs Davies sorry u got  f  fingers crossed u will get a different result wen u 're test I think the hardest part of all of this is the not knowing and as I found out in my fresh cycle everything can be going perfectly all the way through and then BANG its all gone wrong   hope u all get ur   god knows we all deserve it!!!!


----------



## Mrs Davies

Sunny 12 - thank you hunny - it is you letting me about the other lady on that thread that is giving me my last bit of hope!!! So thank you for that  How are you hunny? are you ready for Tuesday? 

Vixplus - the not knowing is defo the hardest and i totally know what you mean, we do everything right for a good few months before and during treatment, then when i our dreams just get crushed at the end of it all its sooooo hard to deal with. We grieve for what we could of have, and i dont think that ever gets easier! Have a lovely day too 

xx xx xx


----------



## Luv one

Hello Ladies,

Sorry I havent been writing much these day. Mrs Davies sorry to hear about your early test but as the other ladies say its not over yet... so please keep positive and I have everything crossed for you for Wed    

Thinking of you x


----------



## Mrs Davies

awww thank you Luv one !!! the support on here is amazing !! Thank you ladies !!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jomo20

Mrsdavies,

The 2ww is such a horrible time. I know I kept doing HPTs every day as I just couldn't help myself. Don't give up yet. Keep thinking positive and it will happen. Sending you lots of positive vibes.

Hi everyone else - I hope you have all had a lovely weekend. 

AFM- I have been feeling a bit flat as 2 more of my friends have just announced they are pregnant! I know it sounds terrible but I just can't face seeing them as it just upsets me. I know I need to keep positive as there is every chance this FET will work.

Have a great week girls xxx


----------



## Sunny12

Jono - I have one question: why can't everyone else's lives pause whilst we all get ourselves sorted out Make things so much easier! Is.it.too.much.to.ask?? I think not!

 for you

Xxx


----------



## Jomo20

Sunny12- It would make things easier. I just seem to be permanently jealous of any woman that's pregnant. I just hope all of us women on here get the baby were desperate for.

Thanks for the hugs and sending some back to you xx


----------



## mazlouise

Hi everyone,

I'm sorry to gate crash.....I haven't been on ff for a while, and am going to have my first FET in the new year....I've always had fresh ICSI cycles, so this is all new to me, and I was just after some info on what to expect....

I'm going to try and call the clinic tomorrow to ask them about the whole process, as I've not really been told all that's involved. I know I will be having a medicated cycle - plenty of oestrogen as my lining never thickens (reason for BFN's), and vaginal viagra (sounds fun   ). I shall also be on clexane to help blood flow to uterus, but I'm not sure what happens during a FET. Do you need to down reg? What happens about my eggs and ovuation? I just feel a little in the dark......

xx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hi Jomo - yes it is very hard!! The start of my treatment went so quick!! But this 2ww has felt like months!!!!! The minutes that we wait for the pregnancy test to tell us yes or no as well is torture and your heart pounds like crazy !!! Such a kick in this stomach when it says your not !! I have felt a little better being at work today and keeping my mind occupied !! Chilling at home now in my onesie watching the soaps !! haha 2 more sleeps till i know for sure - xxx What stage are you at again hunny ? 

Mazlouise - Hi and welcome hun !!! Wishing you the best of luck!! every clinic can be different, but i had a medicated FET and this is how it went :

Ring up on day 1 of period, then start DR 21 days later, inject for 2 weeks, then start taking tablets also for another 2 weeks, then a scan to check lining of your comb, if all ok you will get the date for your transfer, which was a week later for me. Then the dreaded wait !! Hope this is a little help for you

How is everybody else doing 

xxx xxx xxx


----------



## Vixplus7

I'm getting nervous for tomorrow   gotta wait for the dreaded call in the morning to see if our    have survived thawing then hopefully on to Darlington for transfer!!! Mrs Davies when are u testing again? mazlouise my FET cycle has been quite easy progynova for a few weeks then evorel patches and cyclogest with regular scans to check progress I guess it just depends on how ur lining thickens up. FET is defo easier to deal with and easier on ur system! (still just as mentally challenging though) anyway hope ur all ok xxx


----------



## Jomo20

Mrs Davies - I have only been through the 2ww once before & I decided to take the 2 weeks off work. The wait was agonising. I think I spent all of my time looking up symptoms. I tested day 11 & it was negative & then day 12 a small faint line appeared, so you never know you may have a late implanter. Unfortunately I then went on to miscarry! 

I'm hoping the hospital will let me start next week which will be day 21 but they may insist on waiting to the following month. I wish I could just fast forward to the end of the process when I find out. Are you planning on testing tomorrow? I have my fingers crossed for you honey xx

Welcome mazlouise - this is also my first FET so I also don't really know what to expect but good luck xx

Vixplus7 - good luck for tomorrow xx

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## Sunny12

Jomo - Hope they get you start next wk and minimize all the waiting!

Welcome Mazlouise - not done a FET (O  icsi imposter on here) I am sure all Nes Davies info and other others can help though!

Vixplus - good luck for your call tomorrow positive vibes heading your way!!

Afm - just been out for dinner, now nil by mouth cos will have GA for EC. Feeling ok, DH had an appointment about a painful lump on his right "boy" this evening and they want him back for a scan tomorrow so bug day for us both. Can't really deal with thinking about "what ifs"....

Xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Vixplus - i am testing on Wednesday again hunny - so 2 more sleeps  Thats the 14th day, so the final outcome when i will know for sure!! oooooo i will praying for your little frosties tomorrow and wishing you the best of luck !!

Jomo - Yes me 2 , this is my 2nd time! The first time was a fresh cycle and this is my first FET!! Sorry to hear about your miscarriage love, such an awful thing to go through!!!! I know what you mean the amount of time i have spent on the internet looking things up, it takes over our lives doesnt it !! Well it was day 11 when i tested on Sunday, so i am praying so much that it is just a late implanter and not the end of the road for me. fingers crossed for Wednesday! i hope that you get to start on your next cycle, but if you dont then atleast you have xmas to keep your mind occupied and hopefully time will go fast before you can start!!

Sunny - best of luck for ec tomorrow - will be thinking of you!! Best of luck to your other half too hunny, defo a big day for you tomorrow - fingers crossed 

xxx xxxx


----------



## yogabunny

hang in there mrs davies!       
Hope you are having a lovely cosy evening with the soaps! I am watching claridges and seeing how the other half live

hi Jomo   we are always waiting in this process aren;t we! hope you get to start soon.

vix, how exciting,   for your frosties   let us know how tomorrow goes.

mazlouise - it is my first fet too, i am waiting for AF! my clinic does 3 options; natural, medicated without DR or medicated with DR. I am doing medicated with no DR. So I call them on day 1 of AF, start taking estrogen tablets, then a scan between day 10-12 to check lining, they hope on day 14 lining is ready when they do another scan, then stop tablets and take the progesterone and then on day3-6 they do ET, so if you have blasts it is day 6, then about 9 days later you test! sounds short when you write it down! The doctor said i probably won't ovulate but i didn't really know why.

sunny - lots of good luck tomorrow,    hope they get some perfect eggs for you! Lots of luck to your DH too, will he have to go from your clinic to his scan, life doesn't make it easy for us does it 

afm - i am getting a bit stressed about a new client that i have coming up at the moment, who is going to be a pain, and not earn me much money, i am really wanting to say i have a family crisis and can't do the work! I no longer have space for unneeded stress!!! I can't let them down though, I guess I need to flip it on its head and think about it positively, but i would prefer to put on my pyjamas and hide at the minute!! Especially as my other bits of work are going really well. Deep breath!


----------



## Luv one

Hello ladies,

Good luck tomorrow Sunny and Vix. Mazlouise I will be doing my intro to Fet session on Thurs so will update you on how my clinic does theirs. I have hystersocopy on Wed morning so hopefully will be well enough to go to the info session. I was lucky to get a cancellation so didnt want to refuse. As Jomo have shared I too would like to fast forward to the end and get results...but in reality the whole process seems to take extremely long...at least the Fet is not meant to be too long.
Lots of ladies waiting to start next year so hopefully we can be cycle buddies.
Glad you are feeling better Mrs Davies thats the way to go! x


----------



## Fairy Fi

Vix - fingers crossed for your frosties. 
Sunny - hope today goes well for you and dh. 
Mrs Davies - hang in there Hun, you're nearly there. 

Take care all. 
Fi xxx


----------



## Jomo20

Good luck today for you and your partner Sunny12. Sending loads of positive vibes.

Mrs Davies - your right if I can't start next week at least I have Christmas to keep me occupied. Again good luck for tomorrow.

Yogabunny - deep breath & keep positive.

Luvone - good luck on Wed 

Xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Just wanted to hop on and wish Vix good luck for the thaw today!  

Also, super good luck to you and DH today Sunny, will be thinking of you and hoping it all goes well  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Thanks for all the good wishes lovely ladies. Resting up aftèr EC now, sent DH our for some sea air! Got 8!!! I am so so pleased 5 last time and 8 this. Phew. They have written me up for pain killers though and paracetamol going into drop now so think they might have done done wrestling to get them.

Going to have a happy nap xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jomo20

Really pleased for you Sunny12. Make sure you get plenty of rest xx


----------



## Vixplus7

just back from clinic  the thaw went really well embyologist said there were signs of activity straight away which is a good sign apparently   here we come!!  am actually looking forward to not testing! as it is now our little bean is ther, so I'm gonna try and enjoy it while I can. test day could change all That so I'm happy to be oblivious for now   I'm gonna concentrate on getting ready for Christmas and just wait and see!! thanks for all the good luck wishes will keep u all posted! Mrs Davies good luck for morning xxx


----------



## yogabunny

congratulations vix and sunny!


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Great news Sunny and Vix!   Now you both need to go rest up good for your little ones!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jomo20

That's great news Vix and I love the fact your being so positive xx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Fantastic news to hear Vix and Sunny  Hope you are both having plenty of rest 

xxx xxx lots of love xxx


----------



## Vixplus7

jomo I feel so privileged to of gotten this far so many women don't get to transfer! I guess I will probs have days of worrying but for now I'm carrying something special that me and my dh created and that's a great feeling, one I hope will stay although I know in 11 days time we could be sorely disappointed so for now I want to make the most of it so that if it doesn't work at least we enjoyed the special 2 weeks instead of ruining them with stress and upset  although this is only day 1 lol other might be hard to stay this positive all the way lol but I'll try xxx


----------



## Vixplus7

I'm defo getting plenty of rest in today Mrs Davies lol got my dh running around after me it's nice to switch rolls lol and I'm certainly going to make th most of it x


----------



## Fairy Fi

Sunny - great that ec went well and you got 8 lovely eggies    Rest up now   


Vix - glad everything went well today, great positive attitude definitely helps, well done you   


Mrs Davies - I have absolutely everything crossed for you tomorrow, I really hope your result has now changed                 (a special good luck dance for you   )


Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Vixplus - love it that you are feeling good and positive !!! Glad DH is running round after you too - probably the only time that the tables do get turned hey !! hehe Im in my onesie again chilling watching soaps while my hubby is hoovering and making tea hehe  Make the most while we can eh!

Fair Fi - awwwwwwwww thank you sooo much - your little dancing people made me giggle - guna have a late night tonight then hopefully i wont be tossing and turning and will get straight asleep !! Just got my first response test ready for the morning  Hope you are well

xxx xxx


----------



## Sunny12

Hello All,

So I have had a, well I can't even think of the words.  Basically it turned out the lump DH found on his testicle is a tumour and 99% sure it is cancerous.  We had a CT scan which confirmed it has not spread which was good news but basiclaly he is having the testicle removed tomorrow at 2pm in a full on operation.


----------



## Mrs Davies

Sunny - Oh dear i am sooooo sorry to hear that !!! Thank god it hasnt spread but you both stay strong and wishing him luck tomorrow xxx xxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

oh Sunny -    Thanks goodness it has been caught in time. Sending luck and love for you and DH tomorrow. xxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Sunny - oh my god honey, that is terrible that he has to go through that, but on the plus side its not spread. Stay strong for each other      Best of luck for him tomorrow     


Mrs Davies - glad you liked my little dancing people ... Plenty more of those where they came from, here's some more for extra luck    I bet you'll be peeing on your stick in the early hours of the morning                
If you get your BFP tomorrow, there'll be even more dancing things   


Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## Jomo20

Oh how terrible Sunny. At least they have caught it in time which is good. I hope the operation gôes ok tomorrow xx


----------



## Luv one

Hello ladies,

Congrats on being pupo Vix it will be a great christmas present...Sunny 8 eggs is wonderful news well done hun. So sorry about DH and wishing him well tomorrow  

Mrs Davies only couple hrs to go your plan sounds like a great idea...good luck hun  

Thanks for the wishes Jomo off to bed as surgery due at 7am. Will let you know how I get on.

Hoping you other ladies are good x


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Sunny - So sorry to hear your news   As others have said at least they've caught it early and fingers crossed once it's out that'll be that. Hugs for you and yours xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Vixplus7

sunny - sorry about ur husband hun, kinda puts things into perspective and reminds us all how much we should treasure our loved ones. glad it's been caught before it spread though all too often men keep these things quiet so at least he's made it known quickly  fingers crossed all goes well for you both tomoz u poor thing as if u haven't got enough to deal with  will be thinking of you tomoz xxx

Mrs Davies - really hoping you get the   in the morning let us know!! 
hope everyone is well and thank you all for ur kind messages of support I really think this site is going to play a big part in getting me through the next couple of weeks it's nice for us all to know we're not alone xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hi everyone ! Just letting you know that its a   !! I know i kind of expected this anyway but i feel like ive had my heart ripped out AGAIN!!! The truth hurts sooooo much and i dont know how many times i can put myself through this. The end of the road again for us  

Wishin you all the best luck in the world 

love to you all xxxxx


----------



## Jomo20

Oh Mrs Davies I'm so sorry. Its the worse feeling in the world when you want something so much! It just seems so unfair when everyone else seems to be able to have babies & it's so difficult for us!

Do you know yet if you will go through IVF again? I have said if this FET doesn't work we wil do IVF but this time we will have to pay and I know it's about £7,000 but I don't care if I have to beg and borrow to get the money!!

Big hugs from me Hun xx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Jomo - i know i am a believer that things happen for a reason but my belief in that is now starting to fade as i just dont know understand it!! We have 1 more go which we will start in 3 months time, i might even look at maybe changing clinics for my last try and see if there is anything maybe another clinic could do differently !! After our last try i dont think i can put myself through this again, just for all my dreams to be crushed! If 3rd time lucky doesnt work then im going to look at adoption xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Mrs Davies - massive massive   I am so so sorry. You are such a lovely amazing lady who you can tell should be a mummy and you will I truly believe that. Don't think. About how you will continue your journey yet, it is too soon and too raw. Grieve for what hep owned this tone then when you feel strong again think again about how to go forwards.

Thank you all you incredible and brave ladies for all you lovely messages and support. They helped me feel strong to face this. Whoever said that it makes you treasure what you have got is very right.

I keep having to remind myself I am waiting for a call about fertilisation this morning. Think my strength will fade if it is bad news
Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Vixplus7

sorry to hear that Mrs Davies. good luck for ur next go but for now try to enjoy Christmas and new year I know that's easier sed than. done xxx
sunny good luck for today with fertilization and ur dh's op. let's hope the fertilized is good and it will give u both something to focus on. hope u manage to stay strong hun xxx
I'm feeling very achy today scant believe how slow times going! still positive though more so from reading other people's stories on here that's why I'm just holding onto wot we've got for now I'll think about the future wen it arrives  xxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Mrs Davies - i am so completely and utterly sorry       i really wish i could take your pain away and change the results. You really deserve to be a mummy, so keep believing, you will get there     

Sunny - thinking of you and dh, hope your lovely eggies fertilize well and dh's op goes well.
Love to you all
Fi xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Mrs Davies - Sorry to hear your news   , I've been there and know exactly how you feel. I think it's one of the hardest situations a person can go through. As someone else said, please take the time to grieve your loss before thinking of moving on. It took me a good month/6 weeks to feel more normal and look to the future again.   your heart will heal in time.

Sunny - Super good luck for fert report and hubby's op today. What a day for you! I'm glad you are feeling strong and ready to face the future come what may. I truly hope you get good news on both counts today  

Vix - Glad to hear you're still feeling the positive vibes  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

Mrs Davies - so so sorry I was really thinking it was going to be a better result for you, as the others have said your warmth comes through on here and I really believe you will be a Mummy.     Take care of yourself and DH and get yourselves strong again for the next step, whatever that may be.    

Sunny - Thinking of you. I really hope today has brought you good news.                    

hello everyone x


----------



## Sunny12

Hello all,

Mrs Davies - hope you are doing ok  

DH down in theatre now     l

Of 8 eggs 4 have fertalised so at least sone still going.  Hoping for. Positive call tomorrow

Xxd


----------



## Jomo20

That's good Sunny that 4 have fertilised. Lets hope you get further good news tomorrow. I hope your husbands operation goes ok xx


----------



## mazlouise

I'm so sorry, Mrs Davies......    , and hope all went well for DH, Sunny   

Thanks so much everyone - I couldn't get back to the computer to read it all until today, and appreciate all your info.....I think I know what I'm doing now. According to my clinic, I don't DR, just have scan when AF starts and then start on the progynova. Praying that my lining thickens as I seem to be having issues with it....I had a hysteroscopy on Mon which came back normal, but lining was only 4mm mid-cycle, so not good. Praying it's just hormonal....don't know what else to do to get it to thicken....so frustrating!

xx


----------



## Luv one

Hello Mrs Davies my thoughts are with you at the sad time. I certainly know how you feel and no matter what is said you still feel 'why me'. Time is a good healer so when you feel ready to go again I wondered whether you would considered doing a hysterscopy as one of your options for the next go? I was told this will help with implantation and helps prevent miscarriages.

Malouise I saw that you did a hysteroscopy recently how did you feel how long did it take you to recover? I heard protein and foods rich in iron are good for lining but then your meds progynova is to help thicken the lining so try not to worry too much it will happen.

I did my hysteroscopy today and luckly there were no poylp or fibroids to remove but they did a curettage which is scraping of the womb lining the doc said this will defo help with implantation and he will be sending the lining for a biopsy fingers crossed there. I dont know if its mind over matter but I feel so queaky clean inside. Guess its me trying to be positive for the Fet. Hopefully I will know when I will be doing at my info session tomorrow.  When I woke from surgery I thought I would be in so much pain but it was just mild period pain and a little bleed so not bad at all. I am also off to Malta for a mini break so speak to you ladies when I get back.

Good luck all!


----------



## Jomo20

Hi Luv one, 

Sorry to sound ignorant but what's involved with a hysterscopy?  You mention it can help with miscarriages and I'm interested to find out how as I had a miscarriage last time. I have a hospital appointment tomorrow but they never seem to give you all of these options which can help.

I'm glad your op went ok today and I hope you a lovely holidày xx


----------



## Luv one

Thanks Jomo,

A hysteroscopy can be used either to diagnose a condition or to treat a condition. It can help your surgeon find out what is causing your symptoms, for example heavy periods or some types of fibroids (non-cancerous growths of muscle in your womb). If you're having problems getting pregnant, a hysteroscopy can be done to see if there are any problems within your womb. It can also be used to check for womb conditions such as polyps (small growths of tissue in your womb lining) (this is what I mean when I say it helps prevent miscarriages as polyps can increase the risk of miscarriage, if the embyro implants on the polyp these sometimes break down and bleed). So its good if you have 2 or more bfn to check for abnormalities in the womb. Most times a normal scan cannot accurately diagnose a polyp.

Hope that helps a little x


----------



## mazlouise

Luv one....mine took about 5 minutes....I had it done awake and without local. She offered me a local injection into my cervix as getting the camera through can be painful, but having had an injecton in the past for a biopsy there was NO WAY I was letting her do it - that was worse than child birth!! So, she did it without and I didn't feel a thing! No different to ET. The only discomfort I had was the awful cramps during the procedure due to the fluid they put in to expand the womb. However, as soon as she'd finished the cramps stopped. Apart from slight bleeding, no other problems. Like you, I feel 'clean'!   

xx


----------



## Jomo20

Hi Sunny - just wanted to see how your DH operation went? I hope he's recovering we'll. I also hope your 4 fertilised eggs are coming along nicely.

How are you doing Mrs Davies? 

AFM - I just got back from the hospital & I'm starting my treatment next Tuesday. I'm feeling a lot more positive as the hospital have said I have a really good chance of this working as my 2 blasts are really good quality. I don't want to get my hopes up but I'm feeling really confident.

I hope all of you other ladies are well xx


----------



## Jomo20

Sorry forgot to say thanks Luv one for your advice as well xx


----------



## Sunny12

Hi Jono - operation went well thanks. DH is back at home now resting. The shock and weight of it all hit him today and worry about what they find it to be and what treatment comes next. One step at a time.

My call was bit later than normal so was freaking out. But all is ok. 1 at 3 cell, 2 at 4 cell and one at 5 cell so transfer tomorrow at 11:30am. DH not up to it so my mate us driving down tonight and will take me and hold my hand.

Jono - glad all went well at hospital and great to have everything kicking off soon

Xxxxx


----------



## Jomo20

I'm glad the op went well Sunny. Like you say you just have to take one step at a time. 

Are you planning on taking some time off during your 2ww? I took the time off last time as my job is very stressful and I think I will do the same this time. The only trouble is time seems to drag and you end up spending all your time either on this site or looking up symptoms!

Good luck for tomorrow.

Xxx


----------



## Sunny12

With what is going on I will have a say off next week when we go see oncologist. Other than that I think I will go in for the distraction. I commute Sussex to London for work so might get a bit later train. There will not be too much stressful work next wk I hope. I logged on today to update manager and he said for other reasons my main project has to slip at least one week do that helps!

Feeling good about tomorrow. My friend arriving at 10pm and will take me to acupuncture before and after. 

DH just sent email telling his rugby team all that happened. He is so brave. Wants to get rid of taboo around cancer. V proud of him
Xxxx


----------



## Jomo20

Acupuncture is a good idea & it will help you to relax especially with everything you have going on! I have been having a few sessions recently and I find it distresses me.

Your husband is being very brave as most men would have ignored the signs.

Good luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## yogabunny

Hi Sunny, just wanted to say hello. I don't have the words tonight, as I am working late and brain dead, but wanted to say glad that your DH op went well, he is very brave and being open about it is really good sign too.  Good luck for your transfer tomorrow, I'm glad your mate is coming down and great you have the pre and post acupuncture booked in.   xxx


----------



## yogabunny

ps. i have done that commute (shoreham to victoria) for 18 months, I think you should def get the later train, it is tiring!


----------



## sohocat

Hi Everyone,
I am new to this board, not to FF as I used this as the best resource ever for me and had my dd in 2010. Now I am trying for my first FET next year for a silbling for her. I am older and have not had my period now for a while, ever since I became pregnant and had my baby in 2010. I think I only had it twice after the pregnany. I have to go overseas and they haven't been clear at all about what I should do, if any, about my lack of periods now. I can only talk to them by email and they said i could take birth control pills for a month to get it started and if I didn't want to do that just do the stims (which I'm not sure what they mean by that. Is it the estrogen and progesterone that I'm supposed to take right before the procedure to get my lining thick-I assume it is), but ? I'm not sure that will work. Any help here, information from anyone would be SOOOOO helpful. I feel like I'm rowing in the dark here!!!


sohocat


----------



## yogabunny

hello sohocat, congratulations on your DD, and very exciting that you are now trying for a sibling. 
I don't know the answer to what you should do if you don't have periods, but am also confused by them talking about stimms, you don't need any eggs  do they mean DRing? Some protocols for FET do DRing. All clinics seem a little different and there are different protocols, but none with stimms i would have thought? Maybe it was just a typo when they were typing in english?
For me, i will take estrogen from day 1 of AF in the lead up to ET to thicken the lining and the progesteron I think I take from "conception day" (so that might be 5 or 6 days before ET if you have blasts). Hope some of that makes sense and is a little bit helpful. i'm sure someone else will know what to do if no periods, hopefully nothing and you can just start  xx


----------



## sohocat

Hi yogabunny: Thanks for your reply and thanks for the congratulations.   I am so happy!!! I love her so much! What are Dr's? I've never heard of that. I think when they say stims they mean the estrogen and the progesterone.   I should email them again-I will. It's just that they don't respond sometimes and the language thing makes things difficult. Do you have a LO too? Or trying? Take care,


sohocat


----------



## Fairy Fi

Sunny - best wishes for ET, sounds as if your embies are doing well. Great that your friend is able to go with you for support. Glad things went well for dh, great that he's tackling it full on and telling people, at least they can support him through this too. Brave brave bloke. Thinking of you both. 

Mrs Davies - how are you doing sweetie, hope you're doing ok xxx

Take care all
Fi xxx


----------



## yogabunny

soho cat - DR, down rigging, like buselerin that you may have done at the beginning in prep for your fresh cycle. Sometimes you do that for FET too. No LOs yet, trying     enjoying my sisters for now. Good luck with getting some hold of the clinic! xx

hi fairyfi,


----------



## Sunny12

Hello All,

Just a quick one but on way back fr hospital two 8 cell embryos on board!! One 6 cell stayed with them to see how progresses.

Heading back for sleep then smother acupuncture.

Feeling happiest I have since Tuesday afternoon!!

Xxxx


----------



## Jomo20

Wow that's fantastic Sunny. Fingers crossed this is the Christmas present you have been after xx


----------



## annie.moon

Hi everyone,

Sorry I've not been around much. I've just been catching up on everyone's news. Sunny and Mrs Davies- sorry to hear you've both been having such a difficult time. I'm sending very much love and lots of hugs xxx

AFM. Decided not to go ahead with FET cycle last month as my body was saying "no". I was quite run down and could see it wouldn't be the right time. Decided to try again in January. I took it really badly, as I was desperate to try again, but am feeling better about it now January is getting closer.

Hugs to everyone,

Annie x


----------



## Jomo20

Hi Annie moon,

I have only just joined this thread so new to all you regulars. I can see you have been through a lot x


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Annie - That must've been a hard decision for you, but hopefully it was the right one. It's better to wait and give your embie/s the best possible chance by having your body in peak condition for the transfer. I'll be going ahead with a natural FET in Jan (all being well), so it'll be nice to have a buddy  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

Anniemoon, It sounds like you are def doing the right thing, and well done for being strong and listening to your body, it can only have a more positive effect on your FET. I know it is really hard to wait any longer for anything in this waiting game!

Annie and MDD - AF is due tomorrow for me, if it comes on time, or before 21st, that means that I too am waiting for next cycle and will be a January FET. It seems like there will be a few of us on this thread at same time.

AFM - I think I am going a bit lala  keep daydreaming that I will be somehow magically be pregnant naturally!! My tree and decs are finally up! Saw skyfall yesterday and I cried at the Les Miserable trailer, and then had a row with DH over nothing when got home, feeling very emotional, so I think AF is definitely on her way!


----------



## Vixplus7

morning all hope ur all well   just a quick update I caved this morning and tested I'm 7dp5dt. ....   im gutted . i really think it hasnt worked. xx


----------



## Sunny12

Vixpus - it is not 100% the end.  I don;t know if it helps or not to mentioned again the lady form my last threat who have BFN day before OTD then faint line appeared on OTD.  Either way seeing a negative test is horrible     xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Yogabunny - Did af show her face?

xxxxx


----------



## Vixplus7

thanks sunny I know I should of waited   but curiosity Got  the better of me. will test again Saturday which is the date the clinic gave me to test. I still think it's not worked don't know why I just get a sinking feeling overtime I think about it.    I'm wrong I guess only time will tell xxx. hope every one on here I'd doing well xxx


----------



## yogabunny

Vixplus, sending you some positive vibes, there is time for it to change      . No ore testing til Saturday     Don't blame you for being tempted. I think I will have to hide all sticks very far from me!

Sunny, The witch is here this morning, I will call the clinic later, but seems like I will be starting next month. How are you? xxx


----------



## Sunny12

Hello - I/m good thanks.  DH went for blood tests this morning and we are see oncologist on Thurs.  He has already called though and hopefully no chemo but find out for sure on Thurs.

4dp3dt for me so too early to panic test but it seems not too early to analyse every feeling!!!

xxx


----------



## yogabunny

That's good news Sunny. Best of luck for Thursday. 

I can imagine you there, thinking through every twinge, I'm sure those embies are snuggling in and getting comfortable.   

xxx


----------



## Vixplus7

fingers crossed for u sunny. lets hope u get the results u want. sending much love to u and ur dh xxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Sunny - hope DHs appointment went well  today. I also have everything crossed for your treatment.
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## Sunny12

Hi Fairy Fi - thanks for yor wishes. Oncologist did not yet have pathology report ( probably another 2weeks) but blood test results were positive, showed the drop they were looking for. So we need to wait for last puente of puzzle but looking likely that they will closely monitor him rather than chemo etc. massive releif not just cos of harsh treatment but also that would have meant another sperm retrieval from an already recently under attack area!!!

So feeling happy yoday and v lucky that it was not worse.

As for treatment. All v different from last 2ww. I am now 6dp3dt and def had cramps and twinges down there. Last time I felt nothing at all so it has made me feel v positive, a dangerous state of mind to be in but I can't help myself. OTD still a week away so plenty more emotions to go through

How is everyone here? 

Xxxx


----------



## Vixplus7

Morning ladies! Well the world was supposed to end today, it didn't for many but it did for me........I'm 10dp5dt and this morning got a big fat         I'm so disappointed. Roll on new year we still have one frozen embie so hoping that we can try again, hopefully with better results x hope ur all well xx


----------



## yogabunny

Vix - so sorry to hear that. I hate those single lines. Give yourself lots of love and a rest over Christmas. Roll on the new year. Sending you seom virtual hugs.   

Sunny - Great that you have a positive vibe about your 2WW, good place to be, sending you some more for the next week    . And so pleased for you that DH has had good news from the blood test.  

afm - I am trying to send off sample to serum for hidden C test, have not managed to get it sorted yet, but nearly there! You can pay for more tests at the same time for infections, can't decide if to do it or not, quite skint at the moment with christmas...  Apart from that I am looking forward to some fun over Christmas. Pleased that I can have the odd glass of bubbles. And looking forward to catching up with people. FET should be starting around 17th Jan.


----------



## annie.moon

Vix- so sorry to hear that. It's the hardest thing. Time to try again in the new year with your frozen embie. Let's hope that's the one for you. 

Sunny- really pleased to hear about your husband's results. And happy to know you're feeling positive about your 2ww. Fingers crossed for you.

Yogabunny- I'm planning to start around the same time. Enjoy a few bubbles! Keep in touch x


----------



## Fairy Fi

Sunny - glad all is sounding good for DH, so pleased for you both    Twinges and cramps are definitely a good sign, so fingers crossed honey   


Vix - so sorry Hun, it's tough to handle but I really hope the new year holds the key to all your dreams.


Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## Helen78

Hello ladies,

Room for a FET newbie?   I will be starting a medicated FET on day 21 which will be 12th Jan (AF today and I've never been so pleased to see the old witch!!) I've had 2 fresh Icsi's, one successful and one not. I've got 2 day 6 embies frozen but the doc says he only wants to put one back due to my being 34 and having had a successul cycle previously, just can't wait to get started!!!!

Had a little read through and I'm sorry for the results Vixplus and Mrs Davies. Sunny, I hope your DH makes a full and speedy recovery and good luck with the 2ww. It looks like a few of you are cycling in Jan too, so I'm hoping for some cycle buddies please 

 H xx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Hi Helen, you're in the right place here, as you'll get lots of wonderful advice and support. There are quite a few cycling in jan, so you won't be alone. Are you all ready for Christmas? Exciting stuff. At least you can enjoy Christmas before thinking about treatment again. 
Take care. 
Fi xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Welcome Helen!   . I too am doing FET in Jan (fingers crossed!), after an unsuccessful cycle in Oct. We're hoping to do a natural cycle as long as my body behaves   . Good luck, and congatulations on your first IVF baby  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Welcome Helen! This is a lovely thread and there are a few going for it un January so lots of support!

Heading North with DH to see my family v excited. I love Christmas! 

Lots of cramping. Last night really felt like af coming even though she is not due till Cmas day. Clinging into PMA!!

Xxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Sunny - with both my successful cycles I had twinges and cramps and felt as if af was coming any minute, fingers crossed honey  enjoy your Christmas  
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## Sunny12

Thank you FF   I really hope this is our turn! I have bottled out of any testing till 27th. Af will arrive before then if I has not worked.

Hope you have lovely Xmas plans as well

Xxxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Sunny - I really hope it's your time too, especially as you and dh have been through so much recently. 
I am really looking forward to Christmas, we're staying at home and my mum and dad are coming over for a few days. Will be really nice  
Have fun
Fi xxx


----------



## Vixplus7

Spoleto toy clinic Friday afternoon and my re said hrs happy to start again in January so I'm just trying to look on the bright side now...at least I can have a drink over Christmas!  . good luck for the 27th sunny I really hope u get a good result god knows u deserve it!! I'm gonna keep dropping in on here to check everyone's progress I know we only chat through computers but I really feel like I've gained some lovely friends so thank you for ur support ladies     to u all I hope everything works out for you all xxxxxx


----------



## Helen78

Evening all  

Thank you v much for such a lovely warm welcome   Today I've had christmas no 1 (the joys of divorced parents!), 13 of us making a mess and eating too much, lol. A day off and then christmas no 2!! Its a good job we don't have to do christmas with the in-laws too (DH is Irish so we'll go over for a visit early next year sometime) 

Hows everyone else christmas preps going? 

Moderndaydelilah- I'd like to be doing a natural FET but I just don't trust my cycle enough, My AF is usually somewhere between 30/35 days but due to pcos it can be a bit difficult to predict so I decided I'd rather use the meds for piece of mind!! Fingers crossed for you, do you know when you'll be starting? And thank you for the congrats  

Sunny- I have literally everything crossed for you, a BFP would be the best present ever  

Fairy Fi- You sound like a fellow xmas lover!! lol I get very excited and the fact that I've got some time off work this year is v exciting   Are you all ready for it?

Hoping my clinic call me tomorrow with schedule, was waiting for the nurse to call me on sat morning with it but they didn't, anyone would think they didn't know I was impatient!! lol  

(sorry for the waffle, I talk a lot!!)

H xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Helen - We are going for a natural cycle at first in the hope my body does what it needs too, as it's much easier and the less drugs the better in my opinion! Our Doc just said if it doesn't look as if the conditions are right we'll just cancel transfer and go for medicated next cycle, so I thought it's worth a shot! I'm due on between Christmas and New Year I think, so will be ringing the clinic then and will hopefully know more, as I don't really know about the protocol - Whether they do scans/blood tests to check for Ov etc. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Helen - yes I do love Christmas, I think it's a fab time with family and friends coming together, eating, drinking and having fun    I can't wait. I'm all ready now, just a last minute vacuum, then we're done, phew at last. Time to break open the chocs   


Delilah - I found natural far easier as no drugs, no injections, it felt so much more relaxed and not as if you were even going through treatment. I hope your body plays ball, so you can have a natural cycle.


If I don't get on here again before tomorrow, I just want to wish you all a very happy Christmas and I know that's tougher for some people due to recent results, but I hope the family and friend festivities takes your mind off it a bit. And the new year holds the key to all our hopes and dreams   


Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

I second Fairy Fi   . I hope you all have a very, very Happy Christmas, and may 2013 bring us all our so wanted little ones  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Vixplus7

sunny can't stop thinkin Bout u......did u get ur bfp?     I results hope u did xxxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Sunny - woke up and thought of you. Hope you've got the result you wanted. Please please please pleeeeeeeeeease 
Fi xxx


----------



## Sunny12

Hello all - thank you for all your wishes but sadly no I did not get my BFP. Af fully turned up on Xmas day. I told no one and it meant I could be in denial and enjoy my Cmas. Told DH right at end of the day. Just told my Mum when we left now. Think I am still a bit in denial, not yet cried.

So I guess I  not a fraud now, one blast frozen so FET next. Going to ask/pay for immune etc tests before it is put back, anything to try and maximise chances!!!

Xxxxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Sunny - so sorry honey, it was sounding really positive. What's lovely gesture keeping arrival of af to yourself so everyone could enjoy Christmas. I hope and pray that the next treatment that brings you your hearts desire.  
Big hugs to you and dh. Thinking of you.  
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Sorry to hear your result Sunny, and yes, what a lovely selfless act to wait until the end of Christmas day to tell people. I hope that the FET suits your body better and that your frosty is the one  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

So sorry to hear AF turned up Sunny,  . 
Your little frostie is waiting


----------



## ttc79

hi ladies , hope you had a nice christmas , I havent read back your posts yet so no personals at mo. but no doubt i will recognise some of you from previous months/boards. I am looking to have FET end of january/february depending on when af arrives . strange eh - usually dread her appearing but now wishing she would arrive on time  to stop any delays. 


xx


----------



## Sunny12

Hello all,

Had follow up thus morning and will start FET on day 20 of next cycle so around 8th Feb from my reconing! TTC think you will be a little ahead if me but hopefully there will be a few of us there abouts!

Xxxx


----------



## yogabunny

Hi *Sunny*  That's good news, not too long to wait. What's your protocol? Will you do DRing or straight to taking estrogen?

Hi *TTC*, welcome  I should be similar timing to you, a bit ahead maybe, waiting for AF who is due about 18 Jan, but going straight to estrogen tablets from day 1. *MDD* is also due to start at a similar time

How is everyone else? Hope you all had a good Christmas, we all ate so much, it was lovely!!! FairyFi how are you getting on?

I have just posted in another thread to see if anyone has a zitawest discount code, i want to stock up on supplements my current supplies are running out and think i will give hers a try to have that extra boost, especially as OHSS left me a bit poorly, they are very expensive, that's a £50 bill for a months supply of everything. 
I'm also going to give a different cheaper acupuncture place a try which is just down the road from our flat, £25 for first session and then £18 for next ones in a joint room before 5pm. I loved the lady I went to before, but she is £40 a pop. 
Getting excited to start. xxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Yogabunny - sounds as if you've got all bases covered, at least then it gives you peace of mind that you gave it a go    I dont blame you for changing accupuncturists at £40 a pop    Let's hope the outcome is a BFP, I'll have everything crossed for you. I'm doing well thanks and can't believe I'll be 12 weeks next week, woohoo exciting, I can tell the world then! 
Hope you all had a lovely Christmas and that 2013 is a BFP packed year     
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## yogabunny

Congratulations FairyFi, how exciting and what a lovely feeling it will be to be able to share the good news. When's your 12 week scan? Hope the little bean poses for the photograph opportunity   

I agree, I shall be using my NYE wish at midnight that 2013 is the year of little miracles for us all.    

xx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Yogabunny - I haven't got a date yet for my 12 week scan, can't wait    I remember new year a few years ago, we were on 2ww due to test on 2nd jan, we were out at a dinner dance evening and on the tables there were little stars sprinkled everywhere and I gave one to each of our friends to hold tight and make a wish. Well mine came true, so I hope yours does too. It's strange as I got my first BFP on 2nd jan and I'll be 12 weeks on the same day   


Take care and always remember dreams and wishes do come true     
Fi xxx


----------



## Helen78

Evening all  

Oooh, Fi! I'm all excited for you, scan day will be amazing!!

ttc- I will be starting treatment end of Jan too  . 

Got the hump with my clinic, they are ridiculous! At my consult appointment I was told I would start patches on day 21 so to call on day 1 to arrange meds etc. The letter they sent me after that said I would start injections on day 21 and to call on day 1, confusing but ok. So I call on day 1 and no-one gets back to me but didn't panic, called again on day 5 (as christmas got in the way) and finally spoke to someone on day 6 who told me I needed to start patches on day 1 so I need to wait for next cycle  . (sorry for the rant!!) Nevermind, roll on Jan 21st!

Hope everyone is well and I will also be making a wish for all us lovely FF'ers to get our special BFP's in 2013  

xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Hi ttc - I am just waiting for AF to show up (who seems to be playing me up as she's due!), so I'll be doing natural FET this coming cycle (mid Jan hopefully). Good luck to you!

Helen - How frustrating!!It's such a pain when one little mstake can hold you back by a whole month! Hope you get started soon. Are you going straight onto estrogen then?

FairyFi - Bet you can't wait for your scan, hope all is well  .

AFM - Waiting waiting waiting for AF. According to my charting she was due yesterday or today, although there is a possibility I O'd 4 days later than I thought, in which case I'd be due 1st/2nd Jan. Symptoms kicking my butt - cramps, sore boobs, and very moody! Chances of natural pregnancy are practically ziltch due to obstructive azoo, but you know what it's like, your mind twists your arm into thinking 'what if?'. It's nice to imagine a miracle pregnancy, but to be honest wish my body would stop jerking me around and AF just show up so we can gt on with our FET! Our digital o sticks arrived yesterday, so as soon as she shows it'll be all systems go  .

Hope everyone has had a lovely relaxing Christmas, and I wish you a peaceful and joy filled New Year!  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Happy New Year all!  

Quick update from me -   has finally showed today ( when my clinic's closed - typical!), so will have to ring tomorrow to get the ball rolling on FET. So New Year, new cycle! I   this is it for us  


Hope you've all enjoyed the festive season, and are starting the New Year with a positive outlook and the hope that we'll all get our bundles this year  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

Thank you Fairyfi - I made my wishes at the top of the south downs with a bottle of fizz watching the fireworks around the county with DH - I believe that having the positive strength not to be scared but to believe in your dreams is a big part of it all. Soon you will be able to announce your dream come true number2 from the roof tops.  

MDDelilah - Hurray, the ball is rolling, great news. So will you start DRing on day 20? Hurray to the new start.

Helen - that is annoying, yes roll on 21st January 

Hello and happy new year sunny, ttc, vix, annie and  everyone else     xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Yogabunny - We are doing a natural cycle, so no DR. Not too sure on the protocol really. We take OPKs at home, but don't know if they do any scans/blood tests? All I do know is that I ring them when I get a smiley, and we do transfer about 5/6 days later? So fingers crossed mid/late Jan for transfer.  

Glad to hear you are also feeling positive going into 2013! I'm sure all our New Year's wishes were the same!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

MDD - great news that the witch arrived! Mine is medicated FET so one injection for DR then Teiangle weeks later scan and then drugs three times a day (pills) for two weeks and then scans etc. yours sounds lovely and low maintenance! We two are both looking at one to thaw nicely right? Xxxx

Yoga bunny - DH and I did exact same thing with NY on downs, Keyner Post just by Ditchling Beacon. Where were you? We did think about it for last night too, how funny if we'd have been there together!!!

DH got food poisening and was ill 2am - 6am. From all you guys hear about him he must sound weak sickly boy!! Not the strong, fit rugby player he actually is!! We think illness was last of 2012 leaving him!

HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL!!!

Xxxx


----------



## yogabunny

Sunny - do you mean you were there last night, or last year?   I don't know where Keyner Post is, but we were just at Ditchling Beacon, parked in the car park there and wandered along a little for the view and to brave the cold. Sounds very close...great minds think alike!   

MDD - oh yes, i remember now that you are doing natural cycle like fairyfi. That is exciting not long til ET, and with no drugs I think you'll be able to relax much more.


----------



## Sunny12

Yogabunny - we did it a couple if years ago and thought about heading there again last night (however we ended up in Croydon!). Keyner post v close to the beacon! Def great minds

Xxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Sunny - Sorry to hear DH has been poorly again! Like you said, hopefully it was all the badness leaving his system ready for a healthy new year  . Yes, we have only one little frosty, but it's a good 'un (5aa), so   soooo hard that he/she defrosts ok. Are you starting DR this month then?

Yogabunny - No drugs = more relaxed in theory, but it also means I have more time to twiddle my thumbs waiting. Hope I don't drive myself   hehe.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mooncat

Hi ladies, mind if I join? I'm due to start my first FET in January. Special hello to *Yogabunny*, as we were IVF buddies back in Oct/Nov. Hope all good with you lady 

Happy new year to you all, hope everyone managed to enjoy Christmas and NYE. Mine was really nice, was determined to switch off from thinking about fertility issues and just about managed it  Think I've emptied my tank of fun and positivity though, came crashing down with a bump yesterday, lots of tears last night and today...  Thought I'd feel relieved to get the festive period over and get back to normality, but feeling very down about everything right now 

Anyway, my FET is likely to start on the 20-something of January (day 1 start but I'm not very regular!). Need to get all my appointments booked and get the ball rolling. Have two 3 day embies and two 5 day blasties from my IVF cycle - plan is to thaw and transfer the blasties this time  Hopefully once we get organised I'll get myself into a positive frame of mind 

*FairyFi* - so nice to hear about a positive outcome, congratulations 

*Everyone else* - best of luck for 2013, look forward to sharing stories and support over the next couple of months xx


----------



## yogabunny

Hi Mooncat


----------



## Sunny12

Hi Mooncat - welcome to the thread. Sorry to hear you are feeling down. When we have a break from it all it is lovely but it makes it so hard to face it all again. I have not properly cried for my last BFN but I kniw it us coming

Xxxx


----------



## Helen78

Happy New Year ladies   and lots of   to you all!

MDD- Exciting that the witch has arrived!! Lots of waiting still (story of our lives huh?!) but at least you're on the road  . Yes, I'm going straight to estrogen patches (thats this weeks plan anyway  ) for 3 weeks and hopefully have transfer about valentines day.

Yoga bunny- Thanks, I can't wait to get started, wishing my life away   What date do you start hun?

Mooncat- Hello  

Hope everyone else is ok? 

AFM- Not much to report, had a great NYE with some great friends and fired up and ready to tackle 2013, grrrrr, bring it on!! lol. 

H xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Hi and welcome Mooncat!   Good luck for the upcoming FET!

Quick update from me -  Got my call back - Basically as I expected. Just have to start testing from about day 12 until I get my smiley, then I let them know and they'll arrange a date for thaw/transfer. The nurse told me to test with FMU, was everyone else told this? It's just I thought you were supposed to test in the afternoon for LH surge? Worrying about missing it now!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Delilah - yes I also had to do ovulation pee stick first thing too. I worried that I would miss surge, but it was fine in the end    How exciting, full steam ahead. I much preferred the natural cycle as it hardly seemed like we were going through treatment as no drugs, jabbing etc. Good luck Hun.
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Thankyou Fairyfi! Think I am just starting to stress about stupid little things as the transfer draws closer. It's very exciting, but very scary to be getting back on the wagon again! But stories like yours give me hope an inspiration, you're living proof that natural FETs can and do work!  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Delilah - oh thank you Hun that's really sweet of you as I never know whether I should keep posting on this thread or not, as I don't want people thinking bad of me now that I'm pg And thinking 'oh it's alright for you're pg' - if that makes sense? it's always scary starting treatment again, all the what ifs and emotions. But I really hope this will be the last treatment you need, as you'll get your well deserved BFP   
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

You're post just made me well up (bloody hormones!). I swear it doesn't take much to set me off these days, especially if it's to do with pregnancy/fertility!! I certainly don't mind you posting on here at all! You should be able to enjoy every minute of your pregnancy without feeling awkward/guilty. You know all too well what it feels like to be in our shoes, and can still sympathise and give excellent advice to people going through it all   . As I said I love seeing ladies on here who have struggled and now have their long awaited BFP, as it gives us all hope and the strength to carry on!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Delilah - ah bless I'm welling up now. This site is so amazing as you make strong friendships with people you've never met. Fertility treatment is such an awful thing to go through but on the plus side, you get to chat to some amazing people, that are so brave and inspiring    I wish I had a magic wand to wave and make dreams come true or win the lottery and have an open cheque book for those who need treatment   
Take care
Fi xcx


----------



## yogabunny

I agree with MDD, love your posts on here FairyFi. x


----------



## Fairy Fi

Yogabunny - cheers honey    I feel attached to this thread and want to celebrate when you get your BFPs   
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## Sunny12

Fairy Fi - in case you were not feeling the love enough can I also add that we need you in here!!! You bring so much warmth and hope to our little thread!!

Xxxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Sunny - thank you my love, that's really kind    I hope you and DH are both doing ok, as you've had such a tough time lately. Thinking of you both.
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## Helen78

Hiya,

I know I'm only a newbie to the thread but just wanted to say I love hearing success stories Fairy Fi and the valuable advice and support of people at different stages is always welcomed by me  

xxx


----------



## yogabunny

Thought i would try and do some mentions, I have just finished working, so still online. Luckily DH made dinner and also suggested a B&B break, so that cheered me up and very good books with me!    

Helen - yes bring it on! We are ready! Depending on AF, I start on day 1 which should be about 15th Jan.   

Mooncat - hope you are feeling better, its only natural to be up and down, and great that you had some festive fun to look back on. I am so pleased there will be no OHSS issues with FET, I think that should help us be calm and positive! It was you who was being monitored and peeing in a jug right I hope so, or I have got very muddled up! xx

Delilah - I know what you mean about the hormones!  I really want to see Les Miserables at the cinema, but even the trailer made me cry! You are also right about too much time on our hands, I am going to try and be busier this time, otherwise start to read into every little thing .

FairyFi - hope you are feeling how much we appreciate you!   

I can't get back any further to see other peoples news, but I hope that everyone else is doing ok. Back to work is a bit of a shocker isn't it, but quite enjoying it so far! I have received my expensive zita west vitamins, they look gorgeous anyway...    I am hoping they will double up as anti-ageing vitamins, as they have antioxidants and everything! 
Sending some fairydust for good measure


----------



## Mooncat

Thanks for all the welcomes 

*Sunny * - Yes, break was lovely, but yes, makes it harder to get back to it. I definitely didn't fully grieve for my BFN as December was so busy... welcomed the distraction, but catches up eventually! Thanks for the good wishes, same for you 

*Yogabunny* - Yes, I was peeing in a jug for weeks!  Think you're right that FET should be less traumatic, physically at least, your OHSS experience sounded nasty. Feeling bit better thanks, got my planning head on now  Love your DH's idea of a weekend away, we've just booked to go away next weekend, got a deal on a fancy hotel through Secret Escapes, think it'll do us good  Sounds like you're all prepared for your cycle, will have everything crossed for you 

*FairyFi* - Haven't got to know you yet, but I echo what everyone else has said - hearing about success stories keeps us all going, and advice from someone who's been there is much appreciated!

AFM, nurse consulation now booked for 15th Jan, then it'll just be wait for AF to show and crack on with injections. My new year's resolution is to stop feeling angry with my fertile friends... limited success so far but will persevere!


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hey all. 

After a rocky start and a horrible time last year we are now back on this  
We are booked for our scan on 4th Feb, How does all this work? Mine will be medicated  and we will be putting 2 back this time we have 3 in the bank xx

Love to all 

Bec and Charlie


----------



## annie.moon

Fairy Fi - please do keep posting. it's wonderful to hear about your success and, as others have said, it's a reminder that it can work. we love you. I've not posted much recently, as I've been feeling rubbish with sickness, then flu, then chest infection, but have still been following everyone's news. The support on here is wonderful. We all want it to work, so knowing it has worked for you is fabulous.

Charlie and Bec. Hello there! I'm starting my first medicated FET (first IVF cycle failed last year) soon. What drugs are you taking?

everyone - it seems there will be quite a few of us starting treatment around the same time. I'm due to start my FET cycle on 20th January. Feeling positive but a little nervous. Got to get myself well and strong again.

Here's hoping for many BFPs for 2013. Big love to all of you lovely ladies.

Annie xx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Annie - thank you sweetie, that's nice to know    Sounds as if you've been quite I'll recently, poor you. Hope you're feeling brighter now, so your body is fit and healthy for treatment. Rest up   


Charlie and Bec - just read your signature and I love the way you talk about your little cookie, so sweet    Hope your frozen cookies do you both proud    There's lots of others starting treatment jan/feb so you're in good company   


Mooncat - good luck with your new years resolution, that is a toughie, as so difficult to watch everyone around you fall pg at the drop of a hat. But keep the faith as your time will come   


Yogabunny


----------



## Fairy Fi

Sorry about the incomplete post, it wouldn't let me write anymore?!!!


Yoga bunny - lucky you having dinner cooked for you, I'd love that    And a b&b  break, how lovely, as I find a change of scene is always good, doesn't matter where you go, just being somewhere else does the world of good. Enjoy   


Helen - thank you honey - hope you're ok.


Exciting as its going to get exciting on here soon with all the imminent treatments. I have everything crossed for each and every one of you   


Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## Mooncat

*FairyFi* - My friends have always been really important to me, so I'm determined not to shut myself off, but yeah, it's tough.

There's a situation I'm currently struggling with. Three of my close female friends had babies towards the end of last year. I know each of them from different times and places in my life, and they've only ever met at my hen do and wedding five years ago, but they've been friends on ******** since then. Suddenly the three of them are posting at each other and sharing baby stories on a daily basis. It all comes up in my news feed. Painful to see it, especially when all three of them have been really quiet with me lately, ignoring texts etc.

I understand that their lives revolve around their babies at the moment, but seeing them bonding over their mothering experiences, when they only vaguely know each other through me, really hurts. They all know my situation, so it feels like rubbing my nose in it. I know it won't have even occurred to them and they don't mean it that way, but things like that make it very hard not to feel bitter and angry and resentful.

DH says ******** is the devil's work and I should deactivate my account. Starting to think maybe he's right!


----------



## Mooncat

Oooh, sorry for the big whinge all, guess I needed to get that off my chest! Will be back later to do some positive personals


----------



## yogabunny

DH has a good point, its not normal to be able to see all this stuff! 
Hide their posts Mooncat - that's what i have done on occasion when i want to keep my pma high. Use the dropdown next to the posts to hide news from them for a while. You can always reactivate later and means you can continue to keep up with other peoples news. xx


----------



## Mooncat

Excellent advice Yogabunny, and so simple, will do it today! Thanks so much, you ladies are fab


----------



## Sunny12

Moon cat - I am so glad I am not on **, DH was saying two of my mates have scans up. I don't think I could face it. No one wants to see bitter Sunny!! Friend here at work just told me she is pregnant. She is only one who knows my stuff. I did such a good job of being fake happy for hr hat she just sent me scan picture. Only people who had no problems would do that. Even pre ivf I have always thought I am not that interested in the scans! Surely no one is?? Except parent or grandparent!

Xxxx


----------



## yogabunny

Sunny - oh, why did she send you a scan. *Sigh*  
  to you.


----------



## Mooncat

Hid the culprits and instantly felt better   Thanks again Yogabunny xx

Oh Sunny, people just don’t get it do they? Well done for appearing to take the news well, so thoughtless of her to send you the scan pic, makes me so cross   

Charlie & Bec - Hello to you, FET all new to me too. Getting quite excited to start now  

So I gather we are a mixture of natural and medicated FET. Mine will be medicated (wasn't given any option), so think I'll be on the same downregging drugs as for IVF. I guess I'll find out exactly what they have planned for me at my nurse consultation on 15th. Until then, it's trying to get back to the healthy eating after the Christmas excess, and probably more important trying to get myself to the right place mentally. I've started to think about my little frosties all the time - nervous but excited!


----------



## yogabunny

Welcome Charlie and Bec! Back on the rollercoaster! All FETs seem to be slightly different protocol. I'm doing medicated, but no DRing, so from Day 1 I'll be taking estrogen tablets and then after "EC" date, the gorgeous bum bullets. I was told only 1 transfered as they are blasts, but I questioned that with the nurse as I'm now over 36, and she said the embryologist would be open to discussing 2 closer to the time... lots to think about.

Mooncat - I'm excited too, thinking about those little frosties waiting..... I was doing well at the pos-xmas healthy eating, but didn't have too much to do today, so ate my weight in chocolate biscuits! Oh well, I will try and dilute the badness with some ginger tea!


----------



## diamond55

Hi everyone, can I join you please?
Been reading the thread and you are a lovely bunch of ladies   Looking forward to getting addicted to this site like I did last time  
We are doing our first medicated FET, don't know the exact timing yet but hopoefully it'll be next month. I'm seeing the nurse on Tuesday to have an aquascan and find out more about dates etc. It's very exciting now that we are actually doing something other than talking about trying for another LO!
I spent all afternoon cuddling my friend's 4 week old and was very proud of myself that I just felt broody not jealous!
Lots of love to you all and hope you have lovely weekends
xx


----------



## yogabunny

Hello diamond, welcome    
Congratulations on your DD, exciting you are taking next steps for a family.. Your story makes me feel optimistic as you have similar issues to me.    Good luck for Tuesday, let us know how you get on. I love the broody feeling, I like to think that helps the body get ready!!


----------



## Mooncat

Morning ladies, 

Hope you all had good weekends. Mine was quite nice, but naughty - wine, chocolate, crisps, massive roast dinner... healthy regime starts today, going ok so far! 

On which note, does anyone have any special diet tips, foods to avoid or foods that are especially good? I'll be doing the usual, cutting out processed rubbish and eating lots more fruit and veg. I'm also planning to up my protein intake. Does anyone have any other recommendations? 

One of my team just told me she's pregnant and is going for 12 week scan next week. She wants to keep it quiet for a while longer, as she had a miscarriage last year (as well as losing her brother). She had a really rough time in 2012, so crossing my fingers that things work out for her this time. 

Right, going out for a little lunchtime stroll, part of my new healthier living


----------



## ttc79

Afternoon ladies , hope you all well.
For any of you that had a cancelled/failed ivf cycle and now awaiting fet , did you have any consultations with your consultant/nurse during this time? or get provided with any information. ?
I had et postponed in november due to risk of ohss and told to call to get things started on 2nd period , but apart from that have had no information or followup , i couldnt even tell you if am to be doing natural cycle or medicated.


----------



## yogabunny

hi ttc - i had a consultation then a nurses appointment after ohss meant cancelled ET.

ladies I don't want to bring a downer, but am a bit of a mess this evening, just got results from penny on hidden C test and is positive. she's going to send me a regime of what drugs to take and says will be able to before FET. I just feel very scared and losing faith after so many negative chlamydia tests and having taken a course of antiobiotics to treat probable previous chlamydia after laproscopy showed signs with blocked tubes and scarring.  I'm worried about the state of my womb and all sorts.   I will be better when I get a prescription and can move onwards but needed to talk to someone.


----------



## Sunny12

Yogabunny -   what is hidden C? If there are things you can take to make it not effect the FET then it is a good thing, you are doing another thing to help it be successful. It sounds like you have had it rough and you have to do lots of things. V v tough. But you are strong and in a day or two you will have your head round it and will feel better about it and do what you need to do. I know this because you are strong lady.   to get through this. Step by step and one the obstacles one by one

Xxxxxx


----------



## Luv one

Hello ladies,

Happy new year to you all!!! TTC mine was cancelled due to OHSS which ended with me in hospital. After discharge I contacted the unit and had a meeting with the Nurse where we discussed what type of FET I would be doing etc. I also kept in touch with them via email. I would contact them and request a meeting to find out where you stand. I was told to ring day one of AF so they can book me in for a scan on day 10.

Yogabunny so sorry to hear your news but I am pleased you found out before you cycled and the Dr said you should be fine for the cycle so please try not to worry. I know all the stresses you have been through last year but this year will be the year of great things you just wait and see !!!

xx


----------



## yogabunny

Thank you sunny and luv one i really needed that   It is so much easier to get through this stuff with you lovely strong amazing ladies. 

sunny - its a test done by the serum clinic in greece on AF (yuk tmi sorry) (i did it by post) to check if chlamydia is lurking past the cervix where swabs cannot reach. i just wanted to be sure and so its good that i've done it, but just bad news at the start of the new year, and if it is lurking there perhaps it has been doing more damage. I'm not sure if to tell my clinic either as this test is not recognised in the UK, but i think i will have to...


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Yoga Bunny - Sorry to hear you've been having a rough time   . But as the other ladies said, it's one more thing you've discovered and done something about before your FET, so has increased your chances of your little beany snuggling in   . 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Yogabunny - sorry to hear about your recent positive result for hidden c, but it has to be a good thing to find it now before treatment. The more info you have as to why treatment might not have worked in the past is good. At least if you get this sorted it will be easier to get your bfp, it might have been this that caused previous probs. I would definitely tell clinic, as its more for them to go on and understand about you and your treatment. 
Take care sweetie
Fi xxx


----------



## yogabunny

Thank you Delilah and FairyFi for your kindness it really helps, I know you are both right, I just wanted that bit of news to go away yesterday, but feeling stronger this morning.  

Mooncat - excited to hear about your healthy living! Keep the updates coming, helps me keep health obsessed! My favourite little superfoods of the moment are ground flaxseed from the healthshop that i sprinkle on cereal and soup and salad when i remember, and it gives you omega 3 and protein. Also quinoa pops for breakfast to make a change from porridge, they are amazing in terms of protein and nutrients.


----------



## ttc79

hi ladies , just want wish you all the best for your fet, looks like mine wont be taking place til end of march so wont be popping on so often , am gutted as this process seems to have been going on for ages but hoping get the BFP result in the end xx
take care all


----------



## yogabunny

Good luck *ttc*, the waiting is hard. Try to enjoy your time off from all this, come back ready for that BFP. Hope you've got some time or some money to treat yourself a little while you wait xx

We think that will probably take the 25 day course recommended for hidden c this month and wait for the next cycle for FET. *FairyFi * I spoke to the nurse at clinic and she said that is what she would do, as some antibiotics mess with lining and she said may regret going ahead if then get a bfn. She's passing on my results from greece to the consultant and says she will let me know if they say anything else. Next is whether to see if GP will prescribe or if just to pay for the drugs and get it done. I think I will at least try and see the GP, as you say FairyFi its probably best if they know everything, even if they don't believe in it. - thanks for your wise words.

So I might be mid Feb before I start FET now, in the end it will be a 3 month break.


----------



## Fairy Fi

Yogabunny - glad you talked to your nurse about results, I definitely believe it could be a blessing in disguise. I know it's not great to find out and deal with, especialky now having to delay treatment, but I know other ladies who have had extra tests, got answers and then proceeded to get BFP    I know you're dying to get back on the fet rollercoaster but at least if you see out course of antibiotics and then go for it, you'll know you've got better chance of bfp    Fingers crossed gp will fund medication. 
Chin up honey, you'll get there, all of this will make you a stronger person   
Take dare sweetie
Fi xxx


----------



## Jen2012

Hi ladies,  I wonder if I could join this thread.  I am about to start my first FET cycle this month and am unsure of what to expect.  I had a failed fresh cycle of IVF last year which resulted in severe OHSS and me being hospitalised for a few days, the ET went ahead though and unfortunately resulted in a BFN which I was expecting after being so ill.  Anyhoe, we are now prepared to start the FET and I am due to start injections on the 13th January with my first scan booked for the 29th January.  I am advised by the nurses that they think the whole process will be complete and a test date given for the end of February.  This seems very quick to me, do any of you have any similar experiences or advice you can give me?

Sorry for all the questions on my first post but I feel like I need some answers and that I may be driving the nurses at my clinic insane.

Everyone on here seems so positive and I am excited for everyone who is just starting their cycles.  Fingers crossed for you all.


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hi all, 
Sorry for late replys thank you for your welcoms
Is anyone completing FET at The Lister in London? 

xx


----------



## Sara786

Hi jen2012

I have bin through what you have got ohss Quite severe was going to hold off Et Then re decided to transfer 2 embryos unfortunately bfn. I had some frozen too I did one cycle of bcp then now have started medications for fet.

Don't know if I'm ready for this but still going through it good luck and personal message me if u want to


----------



## yogabunny

hi jen - welcome, sorry to hear you had ohss i had that too and surprised to hear of so many ladies when they day the stats are so low! FET is much quicker process and I am not even going to do the injection part so it is amazingly quicker process, can only be good, less stress! Did the nurses give you a leaflet with the protocol? Lots of luck to you xx

hi charlie and bec. not at the lister but a their sister clinic the agora in hove. there is a thread for people at the lister if you want to find some others who are there. i think you'll find it in the regional area..

sara - sorry to hear about your ohss too, mine was mild to moderate and that felt bad enough thank you! poor you. Sorry to hear you got a bfn  . Hopefully your body has had a rest now. Good luck.

hi everyone   had a full on day working, went to a new acupuncturist today, this is one of those where will be group sessions after 1st consultation for £18. He was really amazing, I left there really spaced out and very happy! So will definitely go again and definitely around ET.


----------



## Jen2012

Thanks Sara.  It is all really hard emotionally as well as physically.  I was told about 14 years ago that I couldn't get pregnant at all and then when I got with my current partner 2 years ago, I told him and he said he wanted children so I decided to ask the question of the hospital agaian as it had been some time, had various tests and all of a sudden the consultant said I could have children but that it was too dangerous for me to get pregnant naturally, you can imagine the shock.  After much deliberation and soul searching (as I couldn't believe it) we decided to try the IVF.  We are lucky enough to be NHS funded and have been told we have 3 cycles.  The first one was this time last year and was to be honest, one of the hardest and painful things I have ever done.  The drugs did not agree with me at all and when I had the OHSS and was rushed to my local hospital and admitted as an emergency I was so scared.  Thankfully I recovered after about 3 weeks but had still gone ahead with the ET even whilst unwell.  I knew that it hadn't worked there and then but my partner never gave up hope.  We have 2 frozen embryos of good quality (so they say) and we decided to wait a year before doing this cycle which will now be our last as neither of us are prepared to go through the fresh cycle again. 

I am absolutely terrified of what may happen and how I might feel and I agree with you when you say you don't know if you are ready for this.  I think most of us will feel the same but just think of the outcome should it be successful and how much it is worth.  Everyone says positive thinking is the key and that is so hard.  

My best friend is more excited than me.  We decided that she is the only that knows this time as we had told family and close friends and it was really hard with all their questions.

I'm rambling now - sorry.  Nice to know I'm not the only one feeling like this.

When does your cycle start?  maybe we can help each other.


----------



## Jen2012

Thanks yogabunny.  I have no information whatsoever on the FET.  When we had the failed cycle last year we were just left to our own devices and told to email the hospital when we were ready to go through with the FET cycle.  I contacted them in June and had a blood test and collected all of my prescriptions and then they just said that when we were happy to proceed to email them our start date and they would book a scan from there.  Other than that I have had no contact apart from when I email with a question.  I thought there would have been more appointments or consultations but they have not asked us to go in.

There seem to be many different types of FET.  I have the same daily injections to start with that I had on the fresh cycle and I also have 2 lots of tablets but do not know what they are for or when to start taking them as the hospital have not said any more.

Its amazing how many people have OHSS and we were told that it was rare but I believe there were 4 people out of the cycle I was on at the time that had the same or similar degree of it.


----------



## Luv one

Hello Ladies,

Welcome Jen so sorry to hear of yours and  Sara's OHSS. I knew Yogabunnys you suffered with this too so that makes couple of us. Mine was moderate and I ended up in hospital its such a painful feeling I really do not want to experience that again. My stomach was so swollen I looked like I was 6mts pregnant. As Yogabunny says I too am happy no stims this time round. Well good news for me AF showed up so I will have my scan in 10 days time then I will be on my way to a natural FET. Jen do you mean you are starting DR injections next week?

What type of vitamins / pregnacare are you ladies currently taking to prepare for the FET?

Good luck to us all!!!


----------



## Jen2012

Hi Luv One.  It certainly seems that more people suffer OHSS than we realise.

I start my DR Buserelin injections on Sunday (13th) and baseline scan booked for the 29th.  I am assuming from what I have read today that after the baseline scan I will start the tablets I have at home (I think they are HRT although not 100% what they are) and then have ET mid February.

I was taking folic acid last time before and during the fresh cycle but have to admit I have not taken anything as yet.  Does anyone have any recommendations of what I should be doing?  I am also still drinking although not too much.  I have had no advice from anywhere this time apart from on here today.


----------



## yogabunny

Hi Jen - sorry to hear you didn;t get much information, how frustrating. Yes lots of different ways of doing FETs it seems! For me, I am not doing any Buselerin (yipee!) but just the HRT type estrogen tablets from day 1 - to thicken the lining and then i have progesterone bullets from "EC" day to tell body it is pregnant. That is my very basic understanding of it. I may have got it wrong! But that's what I understood. There are a few scans in run up to ET to make sure that everything is thickening as it should.

The only advice i got from consultant was to keep taking folic acid, so I'd start that again.  

Luvone - I am taking zita west's vitafem and the booster one too, but once they have run out i will be back on pregnacare or Boots version, as ZW are uber-expensive, but I do feel like they have everything covered. And also taking an omega oil supplement.


----------



## Sara786

Hi guys

Thanks fir your support I sure do notwant to go through ohss ever again if I can help it!!!
Sickness, shortening of breath, weight loss I have never felt so ill in my life.

My fet has started with estrogen pill from day 1 had scan today he said looking good carry on. The only thing different was he added aspirin to my protocol as I said it might help...
Also just taking pregnacare hopefully some miracle will happen

I do stay positive mostly but when I remember the bfn news over phone it puts me back but life is about getting over difficulties staying patient and steadfast in the path u want to achieve.


----------



## Mooncat

Hey all, not been on for a couple of days and it's been busy!

Yogabunny, so sorry to hear your latest news  Must've felt like a real blow getting that result, but like lots of other have said, whilst the result isn't good knowing about it is definitely the best thing. Glad it sounds like you've got your treatment sorted, frustrating that it means waiting another month for FET, but it can only improve your chances once you get there. Sounds like you're starting to feel a bit better about things again, hope so  Thanks for the nutrition tips too, will definitely check those out... day three of being healthier, still doing ok. Off for a swim when I've caught up on here! 

Welcome to the new ladies. Sounds like there have been some not so good IVF experiences. Although my cycle will be medicated, I'm hoping it'll be a lot less stressful, physically at least - no risk of OHSS anyway! And hopefully that'll mean we can all stay calmer and more postive throughout. 

Jen, I'm also going to be dr on Buserelin, just as soon as AF shows up this month (expecting back end, but not very regular!) Hope all goes well for you 

No updates from me, just getting back into work and trying to stick to me healthy eating plan. Looking forward to going away this weekend though


----------



## Jen2012

Yogabunny - I have started on the folic acid again today so will keep up with that.  Had a look round this site today and there is loads of different advice on what vitamins to take but think I will stick with just the folic acid.

Mooncat - Looks like I am starting just before you.  I hate the Buserelin and wish I didn't have to take it for this cycle but have no choice, hoping it won't be like last time with the mood swings etc.

Sara - sounds like your process is really different, I wasn't given an option of pills or injections, would much rather the pills.

I have to say that I am finding this site an absolute life saver and has so much information and shared experiences. Thank you for all your responses.


----------



## yogabunny

Hi Jen - good plan with the folic acid I think that's the most important. I agree this site has been amazing for me too. 

Mooncat - thanks for your support, it means a lot. I'm better now, got my prescription sorted and it should be mailed out to me on Monday. Will be waiting til mid Feb and hoping to take this time out to concentrate on friends and family. Did your healthy eating survived your weekend away  Hope you having a lovely break.

Sara - I agree never want to feel like that again. Sending you lots of luck for this FET, let us know how you get on with your scans in the run up to ET.   

Have a great weekend everyone. 

London tomorrow for a show at the roundhouse. Taking my old boss who is lovely. Let's hope the trains behave and the snow holds back!
xx


----------



## pumpkin7

I'm first FET this Jan too. Started my DR injections on 7th and due scan on 28th. Having read through posts realised some of you aren't on injections which I didn't realise was an option but side-effects weren't too bad last time it was the stimulation injections that made me ill. What are all your thoughts on rest post transfer? Last time I transferred on a Saturday so rested then went to work Monday but Zita West says to spend 2 weeks off which might drive me crazy!! Already think of nothing else day and night with distractions. Not sure what to do this time? 
Best of luck to all of you, hope all the frosties thaw okay and our wishes come true!


----------



## Sunny12

Hi Pumpkin - I think the injections/no injections thing is down to the individual clinics, I was told which way it was going to be done rather than offered! If I had more than one blast I'd probably push to try a few different ways if first did not work (natural etc). But for my one and only I am happy to go with that they suggest!

As for the rest post transfer there are v much mixed reports over what to do. My first cycle I rested for a few data they returned to normal, second I rested for a few hours then back to normal. There are arguments that doing stuff in days after is good and gets blood moving which helps. However, as much as I am self aware enough to know I will be Googling like mad when I have mine, I don't think it has any effect. It is going to happen or it is not. So we should just do what we want to be able to feel hàppy. Personally I will def to back at work etc after, I am same as you and nothing and no distractions will drive me crazy!!!! 

Hope everyone is doing ok. Hope snow stays away for your London trip Yogabunny!!

Xxxx

Xxxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Yogabunny - hope you enjoy your trip to London and the snow stays away for you. Hope you're doing ok x


Pumpkin - treatment varies from clinic to clinic, I had the choice of medicated or natural but asked them for their advice too, so that I could make the important decision. On my first cycle, it fell in the school hols (I'm a teacher) so I just rested over the Christmas hols and was very lucky it worked. Second cycle I was straight back to work bfn. Then third and last cycle ET was on fri so was off over weekend and then back to school on Monday BFP. I don't think it makes too much difference what you do after, as long as you are happy with your decision, as there's no point going back to work too soon then regretting it. I had no choice as can't just book days off being a teacher, so the decision was taken out of my hands. Our clinic says carry on as usual, as if you'd got pg naturally you wouldn't even know you were pg, which is very true. Do what feels right for you. I know women who have had BFP and gone straight back to work and those who have taken 2ww off. Who knows?


Sunny - how are you and DH doing, hope you're both ok x


Jen - I too love this site, it's such a wealth of information, support etc which you need going through tx as its so tough emotionally. Hope you're ok and ready for tx x


Mooncat - I found FET far easier, as less appointment, less drugs and procedures, it's easier on your body and quicker. Hope you get your BFP x


Sara - so sorry to hear about your ohss, must have been horrible. At least with FET you have no worries about going through that again, hope things are going well for you so far x


Charlieandbek - how are you doing, hope you're well x




Anyway this is getting long, so best post it before I lose it. Bring on the bfps. 
Take care all
Fi xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Hey all,

Sorry for lack of posts the last few days, I have been reading though!

Welcome to the new ladies  

Yoga Bunny - Hope you have a fab time in London, and the weather doesn't foil your plans!

Jen2012 - This site is great for venting/info and just somewhere to come if you feel like obsessing for a little bit! Noone else really understands, so it's nice to be able to talk with like minded people  

Mooncat - Hope you're enjoying your weekend away!

Sara786 - I think it's normal to have ups and downs throughout this journey - One day I'll be a ok, then the next get mega depressed and feel like I'll never be a Mummy. Think it's all part of the oh so delightful rollercoaster of infertility   . Chin up, I gain strength from the knowledge that we will have children some day, even if they might not come into our lives in the way we first thought they would.  

Luvone - I was taking Pregnacare conception before for a while, but now I'm just on the normal pregnacare as they're about half the price! I think Folic Acid is the most important one, I'd get doc's opinion on any others you may be thinking of taking. I was wondering if I was ok to take Omega 3 capsules as I don't eat a lot of fish. I was taking them the first half of our first cycle, but then read on the pot to 'consult a doctor' if pregnant?   . So I freaked out and stopped taking them after that, then forgot to ask the Doc about it   . 

Re Natural vs Medicated FET - It appears I'm the only one doing an all natural cycle this round? Unless I've forgotten about someone! We decided to try natural as they haven't found any issues with me ( hopefully there are none   ), so we thought the more natural the better, we're hoping that added to the boost of a few acupuncture sessions will be the key for us     . 

As for rest after ET, our first cycle I wasn't working at all so had minimal stress levels, and rested plenty but still got a   . I think really in our heart of hearts we know that this isn't what makes/breaks a cycle, and it's pretty much down to the strength/quality of the little embie. I'm still gonna take it easy this time round, but probably try to carry on with gentle swims/walks to keep the blood flowing, and try to carry on fairly normally. I don't want to wrap myself up in cotton wool!!

AFM - First acupuncture session on Fri was great! The lady was lovely and felt the improvement in my blood flow instantly! She placed some to thicken lining and some to try and help trigger ovulation, so   I get my smiley ASAP! Started the O tests yesterday so it's all starting to get real now, hopefully transfer within the next 2 weeks, eeeep!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## diamond55

Hi all

hope everyone's doing ok.

Sorry no personals yet.

After my ET I went straight back to work (which was manic and stressful at the time) and I got a BFP so I think as others have said it's down to the embie not what you do so do whatever sits best with you personally.

We went to the clinic last week and I had an aquascan done to ensure no polys or other nasties lurking around which there weren't   so now I'm waiting eagerly for day 3 when I'm back to have blood tests and AFC done. We then have to wait another couple of weeks to see the consultant who will decide if we're natural or medicated then next AF we can actually get started.  Considering FET is short, this seems much too long to me  

On our fresh cycle I was quite chilled about it all but this time I find myself getting emotional over nothing and was really nervous before the aquascan.    Don't know what's got into me!

Hope everyone's enjoying their weekends. I've just booked a holiday to south of france so happy today!  

lots of love xxxx


----------



## pumpkin7

Hiya
Thanks for the advice re rest girls. I guess to make the full 9 months the embies have to stick well regardless if we're working or resting so it's made me feel less guilty for not taking the 2 weeks off. I'm also doing acupuncture alongside my treatment as I find it very relaxing especially with the heat lamps and it makes you create some time for relaxation. Fairy Fi lovley to hear it can work. Going into this my DH and I were a bit disheartened by the chances quoted to us but I since read lots more positive stories and if they thaw okay it beats the odds of naturally conception so i'm gonna be more positive!!
Thanks guys xx


----------



## ttc79

hi ladies , i did say i was gonna stay of this for a few weeks since i not starting dr injections til end of February now but this forum is like an addiction lol , just cant keep away . Have been reading your posts despite not posting for a few days . Seems to be the best place for info etc and everyone feeling the same . As for time off after ET, i am using up the rest of my annual leave as my job involves a lot of lifting , so i am not taking any chances , Work have been great tho , letting me change them at short notice etc .

take care all x


----------



## Helen78

Hi ladies,

AFM- Been lurking and reading for a little while as nothing was happening, just waiting, waiting, waiting!!   Not what I'm best at!! However, meds arrive tomorrow   although then its back to waiting as AF not due till next week  

Yogabunny- Hope the wait goes quickly hun  

Pumpkin- It is strange that different clinics do such different things! I opted for medicated but they are still only giving me estrogen patches and cyclogest. So exciting that its all go for you though  

Diamond- Were we on the same BFP thread? Your name seems familiar.... x

MDD- Glad the acupuncture was good, half toying with the idea of giving it a try myself, although I need to get a wriggle on if I'm going to! 2 weeks, crikey you'll be PUPO before we know it  

ttc- How could you resist? lol. Far too tempting to see whats going on  

Sunny, Fairy Fi, Mooncat, Jen, Sara, Luvone and Charlie and Bec-  , hope you're all ok?

If I've forgotten anyone I'm really sorry, I have a terrible memory and could only scroll back so far....

H xxx


----------



## Luv one

Hello ladies,

Excellent news at where you all are in your cycles. I see lots of you will be doing your FET this month too. Thanks for your responses about what Vitamins you are taking in preparation for this Fet. I have decided to take EPO until ovulation to help with the lining as I am doing a natural cycle so no extra help except after ET. I am also taking pregnacare and will start drinking protein shakes again to help with the lining. Mordendaydeliah I understand what you mean about not quite knowing what is right to take and if in doubt dont do it until you are told otherwise. I know Omega 3,6,9 is good to take but cant remember if it was before or after ovulation. I used to take Flaxseed oil after ovulation to get help with the progestrone so will also ask if it makes sense to take it with whatever they give me after ET.

Helen thanks for asking I am booked for my first scan on Friday so who knows if it all goes well I might ovulate next week or the week after then ET. How about you where are you on this journey?

Its just hurdle after another thoughtout this fertility journey isnt it. my next hurdle is for my lining to be right and to ovulate then the big one of waiting to find out if the blast survives...so one day at a time for me.

Hope you other ladies are well and enjoying the cold weather


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hey Ladies, 

How are you all?

we are due to start our 1st FET in February, what vitamins, food, drinks etc did you all avoid advise is good for lining of womb and health also what vitamins? Im a bit dumb on this bit! 

Thank you lovelies 

Bec xx


----------



## Sunny12

Bec - good morning! I start my first FET in Feb too! Supplements I am taking a generic pregnancy vitamin but will move on to pregnancare (!!?) when I get my period. I am also talking vitamin D supplements. To prepare womb acupuncture lady said to eat warm nourishing foods like soup and casseroles, especially root vegetables. Avoid cold drinks and warm them where possible. I am also keeping active to keep blood flowing.

Not long now!!!

Hope everyone doing ok, think most of us in a waiting phase!

Xxxx


----------



## Mooncat

Hi ladies,

Checking in to see how everyone’s doing! Thanks for all you nice wishes about our weekend away, it was lovely, lazy, quiet… turned phone off and made the most of it!

Been back at the clinic this week and all good to go on FET when AF shows up. Sounds like a breeze compared to IVF  Wish I was feeling a bit more positive about the likelihood of getting the outcome we want, but I think my IVF BFN is still quite fresh in my mind, so I’m struggling a bit to be positive. Tips for this would be hugely appreciated!

Sunny - Love the diet tips from your acupuncturist – stews and soups are perfect for this time of year too. Inspired to get stocked up on root veg and get cooking this weekend 

 to all, hope you all have good weekends and don't get too much snow xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Mooncat - I know how you feel. I'm trying to be positive about our FET, but the memory of the BFN haunts me, and it think it's made it much harder for me to believe we'll get a positive outcome. We just have to keep telling ourselves that it WILL work for us!! Positive vibes    

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mooncat

Back at you ModernDayDelilah!  I've just booked myself onto an 8 week Tai Chi course, and left a message with our local Zita West affiliated acupuncturist... normally a bit sceptical about that kind of thing, but feel positive about both. Even if it just provides a bit of a distraction to stop me worrying so much it's got to be worth it! xxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

Mooncat - I'm looking for a Tai Chi course too, I think its a good one for IVF, as not heavy exercise but keeps you moving.  I agree, these things keep you busy  and make you feel in control so got to be worth it, and you might find your hiddent talent - maybe are a Tai chi master!!     

Delilah - Sending you some good vibes too. Hope your smiley face arrives soon.    

Sunny - I love diet tips, keeps me distracted if I get into the healthy cooking and eating. Your acupuncturist sounds like a good find. 

Bec - I'm on zita west vits and omega oil supplement. I've been taking notes of what people say to eat for FET, there is so much information, so I am taking it with a pinch of salt! Especially as some of it conflicting. I copied down from ladies who had a successful pregnancy from FET to live birth who have explained what they did. I will try to do some of it. But mostly I think it is more important to be happy and as relaxed and positive as you can be. Here's what I wrote down so far!

"- Eat a few walnuts/ brazil nuts at least during first days of transfer.
- Start eating pineapple core before going for ET. Then none after ET.
- Start prenatal & folic acid 3 months before the transfer.
- Stay hydrated. Drink plenty of fluids.
- Have enough sleep.
- Regular moderate exercise until 2 weeks before the transfer.
- Eat lots of protein. 
- Eat lots of berries & other fruits every day. 
- Cut out sugar and caffeine 2 weeks before cycle.
- Acupuncture before and after ET.
- No hot baths or long hot showers after ET.
- No bending /twisting /weight lifting after ET."

Luvone - hope your scan went well today, let us know how you got on. xxx

Helen - how is your waiting going? Have you got the meds now? Just waiting for AF?

Hi TTC, pumpkin diamond, fairyfi, annie, jen, sara and anyone else I missed. Hope the snow is treating you well.  

afm - I am on day 1 of a 25 day course of antibiotics and it will then be waiting for AF to start FET. AF should start a day or two after the antibiotics are over. So I am hoping for Feb 14th start that has a good feel to it! I have a couple of potentially stressful bits of work in Feb, so going to book out a couple of weeks for a holiday in March, so that we can arrange a last minute holiday. Something else to look forward to seems a good way forward. I too feel excited but a little bit scared of getting my hopes up.


----------



## Luv one

Hello ladies,

I hope you are all wrapped up warm this evening. It's lovely to see the snow but not so nice to drive in it. Yogabunny thanks for the list I have read of those too and am trying some of them. Feb 14 is indeed a good day to start and you seem really positive so keep it up hun thats the way to go. I know there are so many ladies here I cant seem to keep up with where people are in their cycle but I think most are waiting on af so hope that shows up soon.

I had my first scan today and lining was 6mm and no significant follicle on both sides there were 12 under 10 and sadly a cyst but on the outside so they were not too worried as they claim those pesky things comes and goes. I really feel the protein shake n EPO is working for the lining as they only need it to get to 8mm to put embies back so Im on track. I normally ovulate late so scan seems about right I am back next Mon so will keep you posted. Anyone else doing natural FET? I know lots of you are DRing for medicated FET. Hope the tabs or injection not giving you too much bad side effects.


----------



## Helen78

Hello, Hello!

Hope everyones had/having a nice evening? Thank crunchie its finally friday  

Thanks for asking yogabunny, my patches have arrived, all I need now is AF. If the witch arrives when she normally does it should be monday or tuesday but can sometimes be a day or two either side. I'm so excited that, fingers crossed, I should be PUPO in 3.5 weeks!! Eeeek. Thanks for the list too, will give as much of that as I can a go.

Mooncat and MDD- I hope you find your PMA, its our turn ladies, we're all going to have to be meeting up on a BFP thread soon.....!  

H xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Just a quick one - Finally got my   today, but rang clinic at 4 and they were already closed! Guessing due to snow. So I'll be ringing first thing tomorrow to try and find out about transfer. Hoping/thinking Thurs/Fri next week?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Delilah - woohoo to    Exciting stuff, hope you get through to clinic today so you can arrange ET. All the best sweetie   
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## Sunny12

Moderndaydelilah - woo hoo!!! Brilliant news, when were were trying naturally I used to love that smiley face! V exciting for you, next week and it is go time. Xxxx

Mrs Davies - are you still reading? We are here for you if you need us! Xxxxxx

Yogabunny -Great list! You sound v like me with the getting a plan! When snow moves eill get pibeapple juice!  When up the Downs yesterday evening for a bit of adventure, felt like the only people in the world xxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Ok, now I'm confused..... Rang clinic this morning, and they said they go off the morning tests so to do a test today and they'll go off today. So now I'm waiting for the Embryologist to ring me back. But I did a test just and it's negative?! But the line looks darker then yesterday (it's a digi test.) So I am flummoxed, no idea what they're going to say when they ring back.  

Any knowledge help would be great!    

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Moderndaydelliah - Im sorry I have no idea, as only just starting, i didnt want to read and run. 

Luv one - what is EPO? and what protein shakes do you drink? 

Thank you to everyone for your advise all taken on board 

Much love 
Bec


----------



## Luv one

Hello ladies,

Charlie EPO is evening primrose oil and I am using promax multimuscle protein shake. The EPO should be taken up to ovulation then stop as it can cause uterine contractions in pregnancy. Where are you in your cycle?

Mordendaydelliah normally you get a smiley face for about 2 days. You then ovulate 24-36 hours later then they put back the embies in 3 or 5 days time. When did you start testing and have you been testing mornings and evenings at the same time? I know you said you did another test this morning and its negative but did you have breakfast before testing as sometimes liquid can dilute the LH. If the line is darker then I would say you are about to ouvlate but the clinic should know best. Try not to worry maybe they will go off yesterdays smiley face. Let us know how you get on...


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Ok, my brain is now officially fried   Spoke to the senior sister at HC before who said the embryologists were too busy to come out of the lab today, so they will ring me tomorrow to sort it out. But then I have done another test this afternoon which was another   ?? Mental! The only thing I can think of that could've affected it this morning is that I had a cup of tea before doing it, so maybe it was too diluted? But it was still FMU so thought it wouldn't really be affected. Blah, now need to wait til tomorrow to sort it all out with HC! I reeeally hope we can go ahead with transfer towards the end of next week  

Sorry for selfish posts!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Delilah - sorry your clinic isn't being much help, it's not really fair. Great that you had another    This evening. I don't see any reason why you wouldn't have ET next week. Fingers crossed you get some answers tomorrow.
Take care honey
Fi xxx


----------



## yogabunny

Hi Delilah, Good news the smiley has shown up. I agree with FairyFI and Luvone, I think should be fine. Hope the clinic can reassure you very soon.


----------



## Sunny12

ModernDayDelilah - I am sure everything will be full steam ahead next week for ET, just annoying you have to wait now to know 100%! No apologies for your posts at all, this is your time!!! It is about you this week  

I remember in our fresh cycle I was v v anxious to hear your news cos you had frozen sperm and so did I. I wanted to hear from you thaw had gone well etc. here we are again both with one frozen blastie!!! Again I feel like waiting for news from you effects my state of mind ( see that is pretty selfish Mali g your stuff about me!!!)

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Sunny12 - Your post made me chuckle!   . Thanks for the kind words though, we are like multi cycle buddies, hehe! Hopefully this is gonna be both of our time, are little frosties are the ones I just know it!! 

OPK's gone back to - this morning, so I am hoping that I'm ovulating   . Still awaiting call off the clinic, just want to know now! Will update as soon as I know more. Doesn't help that I'm full of cold today  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mooncat

MDD - all sounding positive, very exciting, look forward to reading developments this week! Sorry to hear you've got a pesky cold, keeping germs at bay is difficult this time of year. 

yogabunny - ha ha, maybe I will! Quite excited to give it a go anyway  Fab list of tips btw, thanks for that. Hope you get your valentine start   Holiday is a great idea. I've already warned DH that if we don't get the result was want, between cycles I'll be booking some trips away, definitely helps state of mind. 

Helen - getting exciting for you too, bet you're ready to get cracking now  My drugs are arriving Tuesday, then I'll just be waiting for AF... not so sure when she'll show up though, could be any time from back end of next week.  

LuvOne - good to hear all on track, protein shakes seem like a really top tip, I didn't take them during IVF and wished I had. Good luck for appointment tomorrow 

Hi to everyone else, hope everyone keeping well and having a nice weekend. I'm going to get wrapped up and get out for a snowy walk this afternoon, need some fresh air  Enjoy your Sunday whatever you're up to xxxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Well, feeling pretty deflated now - Got my phone call off the nurse (after waiting all morning), who said they have to discuss it with the head embryolygist now and get back to me tomorrow!! So freakin' frustrating! She said we may now have to wait and do transfer next month which would crush me   . It's not a definite yet, but she said 'Your surge wouldn't come and go that fast'. To be honest it wasn't an overly helpful phone call, as feeling even more uncertain now, and yet another day of waiting   . Sorry....VENT!! 

I'll just be so sad if they cancel now as I know they'd make me do a medicated next month because of it. I know it's better to wait and transfer at the right time, but it doesn't feel like it right now. It just seems to be one thing after another barring our way  

Sorry for the downer peeps xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Delilah - I'm so sorry you're still hanging around waiting for answers, so frustrating     I know you're ready to go for it this month, but on the other hand if the experts have any doubts, then it's better to go through the disappointment of waiting another month, to be sure of the best possible chance of it working. Big big hugs sweetheart     
Take care and chin up
Fi xxxx


----------



## yogabunny

MDD how frustrating!! Perhaps that nurse doesn't know what they are talking about.    Lets hope so and that tomorrow's phone call is a good one. I know it is so hard with all of these hurdles, especially when you are ready to go for it again. 
Hope you can have a lovely sunday in spite of it all, lots of wishes for it to all go ahead tomorrow, xx


----------



## Luv one

Happy sunday ladies,

MDD that is just awful what more do they want. You got a surge the first day why dont they use that as day 1 maybe I am not getting it. Are you taking your temperature that should increase as you get a surge so you will know when you ovulate. I am going to ask my nurse tomorrow what exactly they are hoping for and the plan so I know for sure. I just thought once you get a smiley face you ring and then they calculate when to put them back. I await what they will say but dont stress too much hun. I really cant see how and why they would cancel. You will surely feel ovulation pain etc so can tell them when you ovulate and further more dont they do scans too which will show that you ovulate. Good luck tomorrow and I hope there will be something too for me too at my scan as all the follicles were below 10. I have been using hot water bottle today totally forgot about that should have started sooner but hope it will do the trick.

Helen and Mooncat hope AF turns up soon so you can start hun. I know the wait is just a killer. mine was a few days late and it nearly killed me. on one hand you hope its good news but then you know in your heart that it wont be and then cant wait to start again.


----------



## Fairy Fi

Hello peeps   
I know you've all been talking about what to do to help reach BFP and I thought of another to add .... Not sure if you've already been told this or not by your clinic, but embies don't like strong smells, so when you have collection or transfer not to wear perfume or aftershave and try to use fragrance free shower gel or something that isn't strong smelling. Also either not to wear deodorant day of transfer or find one that isn't strong. Sorry if you knew this already, but all advice or reminders are good   
Take care all
Fi xxx


----------



## Helen78

Hello all,

Moderndaydelilah- How frustrating! I hope they get there act together in the morning and I will keep everything crossed that you get the go ahead for this month. 

Luvone and Mooncat- Thank you very much. Hoping AF will arrive tomorrow as had slight cramps and a slight backache today! Hope your AF arrives on time Mooncat, I think the waiting is the worst part of the process (well other than a BFN!).

Quick question if no-one minds for the ladies that have had a FET before..... Clinic emailed me the schedule (of sorts) this morning. I start evorel on day 1, scan on day 15 and providing lining is thick enough at the scan transfer on day 21. How will they know if I've ovulated? I have always suspected I ovulate quite late and I'm a bit worried that it all seems too simple and the potential for it to go wrong seems high!!  

Hope everyone else is doing ok?  

H xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Had the phone call - No transfer for me this month   I'm so so sad and frustrated. We got ourselves all geared up for transfer and now it's not happening. I just feel emotionally exhausted right now. I know it's only one month but it's yet another setback, I'm just tired of it. The one positive is that they are still letting me do a natural one next month, my worry is what if it happens again?? I'm now officially a mess.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

MDD -       I am so so sorry.  This is just not fair.  It is just cos there was one anomolous result on an OPK Is that what they said.  Ugh, really sorry.  It is all so frustrating.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Thanks Sunny. They said they only count positives from FMU?? (Why I have no idea). I had positive Fri aft, negative Sat morn, then positive again Sat aft. I guess they can't thaw my one embie if there's a chance it's the wrong time. It just seems so unfair though when I got a positive. I don't understand why they can't do blood test/US to check for Ovulation. Just very disappointed really  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

MDD - I guess that makes sense that they do not want to risk it not being perfect but I imagine there are totally blood tests they could get you in to do.  Mainly they are lovely but from time to time I think they forget we are people (highly emotional people) who are dealing with so much and they need to do everything to make it easier for us if and where they can.  Ok, let's try and see what positives you can get out of geeting another month..... another month of taking vitamins and healthy eating?  Nah would not cut it with m e either   

xxxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

I've decided I am getting drunk this weekend. We have a dear friend coming to stay, and I just think I need to let go temporarily. It's the putting our lives on hold that makes the waiting so much harder, so for this weekend I am not going to worry about what I eat/drink/do. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

OK that sounds like a great idea!!!!!!  Let go and forget for a weekend

xxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

MDD - so sorry that you can't go ahead this month. I hope this is all part of a big plan and next month is going to be amazing for all of us!  Having some fun with a good friend seems to me a very good idea, putting everything on hold is one of the worst side effects of all this, so go for it. xxx

Helen - When it is a medicated FET, I was told that I don't need to worry about ovulating and that I probably wouldn't (?!). The drugs control the cycle and the process. Does that make sense?


----------



## diamond55

Afternoon all,
Sorry I've been a stranger for a while - busy times!
MDD - sounds like a fab weekend plan to me - having a laugh is probably just what you need. And in a month we'll all be here still helping each other along  
Helen - Hi - long time no speak!! Your little boy is 3 weeks older then my little girl! How lovely to see you again!  

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're all ok with this crappy snow  
I spent the weekend away with my DP, it's been so long since we've done something just the two of it - saw a show and ate and drank too much - fab! 
I have just dropped my DP off at hospital for a echocardiogram  and busy trying not to think about AF who is due on Wednesday as I know that'll delay it. But I'm feeeling really positive, weirdly, about everything and thought I'd try and rub some of my positivity onto you all


----------



## Fairy Fi

Delilah - so so sorry treatment has been cancelled for this month, how gutting. But I do like your plan for the weekend, let off some steam, have a giggle and get hammered    Big hugs to you sweetie   


Diamond55 - great that you're feeling positive, definitely helps you get through all the baggage that goes along with treatment   


Take care all
Fi xxx


----------



## yogabunny

Hello diamond55 - thanks for your injection of positivity, best way to be.    Hope everything is ok with DP.

Hi FairyFi - how are you getting on? x

I have only 20 days left of antibiotics, counting down! I think it will whizz past. Looking forward to work calming down then and starting FET. Can't wait to go and get those frosties! I am very tempted to push for 2 embies. 
Off to Belgium for work on Thursday, no way I can go there and not get any chocolates, so will be treating me and DH! Tomorrow I have acupuncture in my lunch hour, can't wait for that. I think these little treats are well deserved!

Love to all,  to anyone who needs one. oh and here's a hurry up AF banana dance    I know a few of us are waiting... 
xx


----------



## Sunny12

Yogabunny - hoping you dance works for me soon!!! Witch is due now but no sign! Loving the PMA. I am feeling its vibe now, had a bit if a cry earlier, my first proper one since bfn so much needed I think!

Oooh Belgium choccies how amazing. Have a late one for me please!!!

Xxxx


----------



## yogabunny

Hi Sunny, Sorry you were feeling sad   it's not surprising that the tears had to come out in the end. I'm sure you needed that cry. I hope my bananas cheered you up! sending the PMA your way. I am thinking of noting down all the nice things that happen every day as a way to keep it up. I will def have one or two choccies on you     
Hurry up AF     

xxx


----------



## Smellypuss

Can anyone help me - I have had a sucession of bad experiences at a clinic: 

1.	Fresh transfer was traumatic (it left me very badly bruised and in great pain) I was told it was my fault because I had a tilted pelvis, when all others I have had (more then 7) have been just fine via other Drs.
2.	No response to the need for a ‘yellow ticket’ due to on-going issues with the side effects of drug  injections. 
3.	No embryo identification protocol. (If I had got pregnant I would have done a DNA test). 
4.	Questions and emails ignored for 2 months.
5.	Not given any information about the embryos to be frozen. 
6.	No response on my blood test. etc..

I have been ignored by the clinic and they have my Frozen Embryos - the Dr will no longer treat me. I suspect because asked if they would learn to treat someone with a tilted pelvis so I did not have to go through that hell again. Guess that hit their ego!  

What do I do? Moving my frozen embryos could kill them.
Any ideas? 
I will not be treated by a male Dr. 

I cannot believe the situation they have put me in. We are just cash cows that have to just take what they give us without asking questions! just put up with what these people want to do.

Due to my travels I have attended 4 clinics. It is amazing how it is all about what the Dr wants and how they do things rather than what you want. Even to the stage that my life was put under undue risk by being given a drug that could kill me due to allergy - but I was told I had NO CHOICE - when the next Dr I used did not use it and said it was not at all neccesary! 

So yes I ask questions and Drs do not seem to take well to that.  

There are some bad Drs out there - how do we warn others? 

Anyway back to my FET - anyone got any ideas?


----------



## mross

Hi ladies,

I hope you don't mind me jumping on to this board but I have a few questions and thought you lovely ladies could help out?  Ive had 2 ectopic pregnancies and all removed with my tubes last year and this year.  So infertile cos tubeless!  I did long protocol IVF October 5th this year and had 1 5 day blasto transferred and 3 made it to freeze stage.  My little blasto developed and I was 3 months pregnant but sadly on Sunday at my scan I learned the baby died at 8 weeks so missed miscarriage, went in for D&C yesterday and feeling pretty rotten but grasping on to the fact that I can do FET.  Ive called my clinic and review on Monday.  But can you help out with some questions I have?  

I ovulate and have regular periods usually every 25 days.  Im 35 just now and no changes in periods yet.  Will I have to do drugs again?  How does the FET actually work?  Do you think its better to do FET with drugs?  I only ask because I really suffered throughout the whole IVF process, im a migraine sufferer and spent most of the Down regging and injecting crying from headahces and migrains, I was also ill with them from 6 weeks off pregnancy up to last week, so I know im going to feel rotten during first trimester again if it works so hoping to do everything as natural and non migraine inducing as possible!!!!  Any advice and stories would be HUGELY appreciated.

I think you are all amazing for going on to FET after failed cycles and losses.  Strong ladies. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mooncat

MDD – Really sorry to hear the transfer isn’t going ahead this month. So frustrating and disappointing when you’ve got yourself all ready for it  As others have said though, better to wait until the right time. Hope you’re feeling a bit better about things now  

Sunny – Keep your chin up honey, if you’re anything like me AF will show up when she damn well feels like and not before! Crying is a great way of releasing negative emotions, best to get it out I say  Hope you’re feeling more positive and can hang on to that feeling 

LuvOne and Helen – Thanks for your good wishes,  I’m feeling like AF isn’t far away, so I don’t think I’ll have too much longer to wait…

Yogabunny – Great that you’re feeling so positive and thanks for sharing – reckon it is contagious  Enjoy your acupuncture, I have my first ever session tomorrow. Bit apprehensive, but excited! Also got my first Tai Chi class tonight, so I should be feeling very zen by the end of the week 

Smellypuss – Sorry to hear you’ve had bad experiences and lost faith in your doctor. It’s certainly true that different clinics and even doctors within, them do things slightly differently. I guess they base treatment on their own knowledge and experiences. I know it can be really frustrating to feel like you’re being listened to, but I remind myself that doctors are only human, and certainly believe most of them are trying to do their best for us. 
As for the best course of action for you, I’m afraid I can’t help. I don’t know anything about moving frozen embryos from one clinic to another. I guess if the clinic are saying they can’t treat you, you need to ask them what they suggest about your frozen embryos. It might be helpful to research other clinics in your area, so you know what the options are. Hope you find a positive way forward.


----------



## Mooncat

Hi mross, I remember you from the Oct/Nov IVF thread. So so sorry to hear your news   I'm afraid I don't have much advice to give on FET, as just about to embark on my first try... just wanted to say hi though  

My first FET will be medicated, same downregging drugs as for IVF. Then as there's no stimulation, it's straight on to the progesterone pessaries and oestrogen tablets until uterus lining at right stage, then they thaw embyro and do ET, then I have to carry on with pessaries and tablets during 2ww (longer if BFP). 

That's about my limited knowledge of FET at the mo, but will definitely be sharing my story on here as I go along. And other ladies here have experience of medicated and natural FET I think, so you've come to the right place xxx


----------



## mross

I knew I recognised your name Mooncat!  Heelllooo!  Lovely to hear from you!  What a trauma this has all been, but at least Im getting info on FET now and can make an educated decision!  So exciting your starting now!!!!!!  Fingers Crossed and will be watching your story! xxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

smellycat - i don't know what to advise as I am just going for a FET for teh first time, but i know on other threads i hae sen others have moved frozen embryos successfully, even to have treatment abroad. Good luck and sorry to hear about your bad experiences.

mooncat - i hope you like the acupuncture, I went this afternoon, and really do feel energised and a bit spacey when i come out! You will be zen master after that and the tai chi. Let us know how you get on.

mross - I remember you too. hello    so sorry to hear your news.  xxx My first FET will be medicated, same as mooncat describes but without the DRing, I din't get on very well with that either and my consultant said he doesn't see much difference in success rates. I wanted to go totally natural as i think i react very strongly to all of the drugs physically and emotionally, but the clinic were very against it, mainly i think was it can be more tricky for them to organise around ovulation with their opening times etc.! So I will start from day 1 of AF with the estrogen tablets, and they do ET the right time of that cycle, doesn't seem to be any monitoring of ovulation. Then 10 days later or so its test date! From what I read FET can be better, as your body hasn't bee through stress of EC and stimming. The thaw is a big obstacle to success. If your embies thaw successfully you have a good chance for success.


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Mross - Welcome to the thread   . So sorry to hear of all that you've been through, this journey is so so tough at times   . I just wanted to say I am going for a natural FET as our infertility lies with my hubby, and I said I'd prefer to go for natural first if possible. They seemed fine with our wishes, I think because I am fairly regular (do differ by 5-10 days at times, but pretty much always ovulate). The only downside as ladies have said is that you can't really plan ahead for it, and unfortunatley my transfer, which was due this week, has had to be cancelled until next month as I had a problem with the OPKs (Pos to neg to pos again). So I think (hope) ultimately natural transfer will be better for my body and our embie, but it makes planning it a bit of a pain, and there are no guarantees of transfer! Good luck on your journey.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Mross - hello honey, so sorry for what you've had to go through, truly heartbreaking but I am glad you can look to the future of your FET. I've had both a medical and natural FET. Both are a lot easier and you and your body than a fresh cycle. On medicated I was down regged, had hrt tablets then cyclogest pessaries. They wanted me to go medicated as I had a lot of frozen embies, so then they had more control over my body before transfer to get the optimum conditions for it. Then my next cycle was natural as I am regular and I only had 3 frosties and they thought it would be kinder to my body and just incase the frosties didn't make it, it wouldn't affect my body. Speak to your clinic as they will talk you through your options and what will best suit you   


Smellypuss - blimey, so sorry you've had such bad experiences, that really awful as the IVF journey is hard enough without any added stress. Not sure what is best to do with your frosties, maybe do some online research and find out about whether it's possible to transfer them to another clinic. All the best sweetie.


Yogabunny


----------



## Fairy Fi

Sorry it wouldn't let me continue writing anymore, so I'll continue now ... Post to be continued


----------



## Fairy Fi

Yogabunny - I'm doing well thanks honey, getting fatter    Hope you're doing ok and you have a lovely trip to Belgium but especially enjoy those yummy chocs   


Mooncat - hope you enjoyed your accupuncture, I've never had it but know a lot of people swear by it   


Sunny - how are you doing sweetie, hope you're ok    A good cry always helps to let your emotions out    Hoope af doesn't keep you waiting much longer, hers a little af dance for you 
               


Delilah - how are you doing my love, sorry tx was cancelled this month, but it will happen for you honey, don't give up hope, keep looking to the future and your BFP   


Diamond55 - sounds as if you had a nice weekend with DH, it's nice to take some time out and spend quality time together   


Helen - fingers crossed for your FET, you asked about how will clinic know you've ovulated, when they scan you they can see your ovaries and follicles and it shows up on the scan and will clear that you've ovulated. If you have any worries then phone the clinic to ask about tx, as at least your mind will be put at rest   


Hello to you all, I have my fingers crossed for each and every one of you and hope that your dreams come true over the next few months   


Take care all
Fi xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Hi FairyFi - Bet it's all getting real for you now your tummy's starting to expand!! I'm feeling ok, still sad, but it was probably for the best I didn't have transfer this month as I have had a horrible cold all week and woken up with a sore throat today  . So maybe it was fate as God didn't wan't to waste the embie that's going to become our baby next month  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ttc79

hi mross , i remember you too , Sorry to hear your news . I am doing a medicated FET , wasnt given option of natural cycle, so all go on Februarys AF , i start dr on day 21 . all the best for you xx


----------



## Mooncat

Hey all, happy Friday  Hope we’re all feeling happy and positive  Very pretty sunrise on my way to work this morning, lighter mornings are coming, spring is on its way 

Week of new things for me – really enjoyed tai chi on Wednesday evening, though I was concentrating so hard on getting the moves right that it wasn’t very relaxing! Been practising a bit since then though, at home, in the work kitchen and toilets, whilst waiting for the bus… hee hee 

And acupuncture last night was interesting. Therapist was lovely, knew loads about IVF, asked lots of sensible questions etc. We talked about diet and activities and all that stuff, which was really useful. Don’t think the acupuncture itself is for me though, didn’t find it that relaxing and afterwards I had really tender feet and a headache  (I had reflexology once and ended up with a three day migraine, which I’ve never had before or since, so I think my body’s just really sensitive to this type of stuff!) She gave me a Zita West meditation and visualisation CD to copy, which was good of her, and to be honest I think I’ll get more out of using that at home. 

DH away in the Lakes this weekend, boys weekend of climbing hills and drinking beer! I’ve got a friend coming to stay so looking forward to catching up with her. Hope everyone has a good one xxx


----------



## yogabunny

Delilah - Sorry you have a nasty cold, perhaps it is fate, you will be healthy when you go and get your embie xx

Mooncat - I like the sound of your DH's trip away. Climbing hills and drinking beer sounds good! Seems like you got something good out of your acupuncture session even if it wasn't acupuncture! If it didn't feel right, and especially if it is giving you a headache, I would give it a miss.  I am imagining you tai chi-ing in the toilets, at the bus stop! I think you should pull out a few moves before ET!!!      

Fairyfi - I love the idea of you getting fat !    You are making me smile and allowing my broodiness to come out for once.

Hi everyone else. I am sorry for over-posting, but I feel the need to share during this wait!! Hurray for the weekend! I have very little planned, and even have to do some work, but going to enjoy the time out in between with some friends - a pub roast dinner seems like a good idea.


----------



## Luv one

Hello ladies,

Helen you dont need to worry about ovulation as you are doing a medicated cycle and they provide everything you need the only thing that matters is having a good lining. I am doing a natural cycle so have to check for a surge in the LH. I had another scan today and finally they saw a follicle big enough at 15mm and lining was 8.5mm so hoping to surge within the next couple of days so they can put back my precious blast in 5 days after that. I really hope things go accordingly. I am both using ovulation tests and temping daily to see date of surge. 

Have a lovely weekend guys x


----------



## Helen78

Hello ladies,

Yogabunny, Fairy Fi, Luvone- Thankyou so much for the advice re ovulation, I did a bit of google research and felt re-assured, apparently on estrogen patches 90% of people don't ovulate at all! I decided to stop worrying about it as I trust the clinic no what they are doing so I'm just going to go with the 

Mooncat- any sign of that AF yet hun? Sorry to hear the acupuncture wasn't for you, I've been meaning to give it a try before both fresh cycles but never got around to it, doesn't look like I've been any more organised this time!! lol.

mross- Sorry to hear about your loss. I can't offer much advice re FET's, this is my 1st but not everyone requires DRing drugs as I'm just having estrogen patches and cyclogest.... Good luck with the FET.

AFM- AF finally arrived (on day 35!! Talk about keeping me waiting..!!) so I have started on Evorel this morning  Been given dates so scan to check lining on 9th Feb and then transfer (fingers crossed) on Friday 15th Feb, eeeeeeek! 

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend

H xxx


----------



## Sunny12

Hello all!

Like Helen my AF arrived!! Was so ready for it. Dr injection in day 20!! 

Here we go again......
Xxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

exciting helen and sunny


----------



## Fairy Fi

Whoop whoop    Helen and Sunny    Great that you can now get going    Woohoo!
Wishing you all the luck in the world for this cycle               
Take care all
Fi xxx


----------



## Luv one

Yeah thats excellent news Helen and Sunny bet you guys couldnt wait to get started...lots of luck ladies xxx Enjoy this very lovely sunny Sunday afternoon xxx


----------



## mross

Hi lovelies,

Thanks so much for all your lovely responses, that really really helps.  Got IVF clinic tomorrow so will be guided by them, I have a feeling they will get me to DR again from Day 21 but wait and see.  Very very nervous but very excited as well.  Keeping an eye out to hear how you are all getting on!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mooncat

Sunny & Helen - Exciting, you're on your way!  No sign of AF for me, any time in next week I reckon. Everything crossed for you both   

mross - Hope you get on ok tomorrow, feels good to start getting the next steps planned  

Yogabunny - DH had a great weekend aside from the seven hour journey through the snow to get there (should be 2.5!). I enjoyed the weekend to myself to, but glad he's home now 

Can't believe another weekend is almost over, they go so fast  Cooking a roast dinner, before settling down in front of the telly this evening. Enjoy the rest of your Sunday everyone xxx


----------



## diamond55

Helen, Sunny woohoo!!    things are moving now!
FairyFi - enjoy every minute of getting fat - that's what we're all after!
Mooncat - hope you enjoyed your roast. I couldn't be bothered so we had easy spag bol. Not very sundayish but hey ho   I had acupuncture years ago for headaches. It didn't help the headaches and I didn't find it particularly relaxing (although this may had been cos I was hinking about the extortionate cost each session!!)
Luv one - not long to wait now honey  
mross - welcome. I don't know much about the process as this is our first FET. It seems to vary by clinic as the ladies here will testify. I will be advised by my dr as to medicated or natural. They will obviously let you know which is most likely to have the best outcome based on your personal circumstances so I'd say make sure you explain what you went through with IVF so they can see the best way forward for you  
Hi to everyone else. Hope you've all had lovely weekends.

AFM AF arrived last week so I had bloods and scan on Friday and we are now good to go with next AF. Supposed to be seing dr on Friday to find out if it'll be natural or medicated but as it's a 5 hours round trip I'm going to try to do it over the phone. We'll be into March by the time we actually get to transfer so you'll all be pg by then!!    
DP is in hospital tomorrow for heart op. I'm trying really hard not to think about it as my brain keeps coming up with all sorts of horrible scenarios. Anyhow will probably be posting tomorrow while I'm sitting around waiting for him

Love to all  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Helen78

Good evening lovely ladies and thank you so much for the good luck wishes, all gratefully received   

Sunny- Good luck hun, do you know how long you will be DRing for?

mross- Hope everything goes well at the clinic tomorrow  

Mooncat- Hope AF shows up sooner rather than later  

Diamond- I will be keeping everything crossed that DH's op goes smoothly tomorrow (although I'm sure it will anyway!) and that he's home before you know it! Great news that you'll be starting with next AF too and I hope the clinic spare you the long round trip.

AFM- I don't feel like I've started a cycle at the mo, no injections, scans or blood tests and I forget I have the patches on!! Its all very strange (in a good way)  . Hope everyone had a lovely weekend.

H xxx


----------



## Luv one

Diamond I will be thinking of you and hubby tomorrow be strong hun everything is going to be ok xx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Diamond - will be thinking of you and dh today and hope everything goes well. Great that you're able to start on next af, that will come round sooner than you know. 
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## yogabunny

Sending best wishes to you and DP for today Diamond.


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Good luck for you and your hubby today Diamond,   all goes well for you xx


----------



## Sunny12

Hello all   

Helen - after the only wait for AF it sounds like it all happens quite quickly for you!! My cycle sounds like an age. On day 20 I have dr injection ( I will also feel strange not injecting daily) then wait for another bleed, then a scan then should be 2 weeks after that. Phew! Long wait! You could be PUPO in 2 weeks!!

Diamond -   for you today. Hope all goes well and when we next hear from you he is out and recovering nicely! Also don't worry about cycling in March, my ET probably march as well!! Xxxxx


Afm - so more waiting.  Injection on 15th. Then wait for bleed again. In mean time Friday me and DH see the UK specialist in non-obstructive aZoospermia so we can find out if there is any hope of getting more sperm   
Xxxx


----------



## Mooncat

Diamond, positive vibes your way today chick. Hope you're managing to keep your mind distracted, and stay calm and positive xxx


----------



## Luv one

Hello ladies got my smiley face this morning and ET is booked for Sunday afternoon so very excited and can't wait to be reunited with my lovelies. I also found out that one of the frozen was a 5bb so thats even more good news for me. Lets hope they thaw well and go on to be lovely children or child  

How did your day go? xx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Luv one - great news hun  I hope and pray your little frosties do you proud and make you into the mum you deserve to be 
I'll have everything crossed for you. 
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## yogabunny

Hi Luv one, very excited for you! Wow, on Sunday you will be PUPO!!  Sounds like you have some strong ones there, which is very good sign, praying that one or two of those frosties going to be the ones to make your dreams come true.         

Sunny - That's good news about Friday, sounds like you are getting organised while you wait! Great that you are seeing the UK specialist, should get some good advice,  hope it goes well for you and DH and they can get you some more little swimmers       Maybe with our waiting, we will be similar timing in the end?

Helen - got to be a good thing that you can forget about it all! Not long now... Patches sound good, I think I have tablets, but I haven;t opened the box of tricks yet   

Hi everyone ... Exciting times ladies, I can't wait to get going! I can't wait to finally get to ET! Sending us all a bit of babydust
 
Tomorrow evening is a client event in London for me, slightly feeling the stress as I really hope will be a success, then that will be one more thing to cross off on the count down to treatment time..


----------



## Sunny12

Yoga - is that an event with your work? Glad list is getting ticked  
Think you are right, with me doing worlds longest FET we might be similar timings. How long till course finished and you can get cracking?

Luv one - so exciting. Brilliant news. PUPO v close for you xxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

Sunny - yes work event. freelancing and helping out a couple with their PR, not my normal kind of thing and nervous that not enough people turn up! I have under 2 weeks left of ABs. AF should start a few days later around valentines.... if it does I'll be a bit ahead of you I guess, ET should be early March. Going to do some yoga now to distract me from being nervous!!


----------



## Mooncat

Evening all,

LuvOne - that's brilliant, so exciting, keeping everything crossed for you 

Yogabunny - hope the event goes well, good to have plenty to keep you occupied while the antibiotics do their thing, not much longer to wait now!

AF has arrived for me this evening, so it's all systems go tomorrow... feeling quite down and a bit apprehensive, but I'm always a miserable, hormonal cow this time of the month, so sure I'll be better in a few days!


----------



## Luv one

Mooncat thats great news that you will start tomorrow          

ok a bit over the top with the smilies but you must be so pleased to get started I know I was lol

Yogabunny hope your event went well today x


----------



## yogabunny

Morning everyone

Thanks for the good luck mooncat and luv one, it helped! not as many people as I hoped but the room was full and everyone loved it. phew. Now i have a 8 day project so will keep me busy for the rest of the antibiotics!!

Great news mooncat, what protocol are you on? are you straight onto the estrogen? 

Luvone - not long at all til sunday!    

Diamond - hope all is ok with you and DP xxxx


----------



## Mooncat

Thanks ladies! 

Luv one - I am keen to get going really, like I say, just a bit grumpy and hormonal at the moment. But actually lloking forward to getting the first injection done when I get home, then I'll feel like I'm back on with things again...

Yogabunny - Glad your event went well. I have DRing injections for a week or two before I start on the estrogen. It's buserelin, same as I had for IVF, but I was fine on it last time, so hopefully it'll be the same this time 

Hope everyone else is good, feeling like quite a long week already, but I think it might just be the time of year. February on Friday though - hurrah!


----------



## Fairy Fi

Mooncat - whoop whoop to af coming, even if you are grumpy at this time of the month!!!! At least now, you know your goal is in sight and getting closer.

Yoga bunny - glad your event went well and you can start counting down until the end of your antibiotics. It'll be your turn for starting treatment soon.

Luv one - Sunday is not far away honey, how are you feeling? Hope you're ok.

Thinking of you all, I still have everything crossed for you.
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## diamond55

Hello all you lovely ladies  
Thak you for all your warm wishes. DP is home and getting better. The op went well although it will be 6 months before we know if it's cured his heart problem completely ( it isn't as serious as it sounds!) but now i have a teenageer, a toddler and him to clear up after!! And right now I'm loving it although by next week they'll all be driving me mental I'm sure!! 

In a rush so can't do personals but it's exciting reading where we're all at. My clinic agreed I could do a phone appointment so should be speaking to the dr this arvo then I'll know for definite what our next steps are and when. Feeling very nervous for some strange reason!

Lots of baby dust to you all     xx


----------



## Mooncat

Happy Friday all! Feeling in great spirits today, so popping in to spread some positivity   

FairyFi – hope you’re keeping well 

Diamond – so glad to hear DP doing well, fingers crossed this does the trick for him 

I’m two DRing injections in, all fine so far. First progress scan booked for next Thursday. Concentrating on doing everything I can to get body ready for ET, as I’m sure implantation issues are my main problem. Acupuncturist said I had cold in my uterus, which in Chinese medicine terms, seems to mean poor blood flow. Symptoms all fit so I’m following diet and lifestyle tips to get the right nutrients into blood, and increase blood flow to the area - only having hot food and drinks, (casseroles, soups, porridge, gallons of herbal tea!), tai chi, regular walks, hot water bottle on stomach each night… started on Monday and already noticed a big difference in my hands and feet, which are usually ice cold, so definitely having some affect! And it’s making me feel calmer and more in control, which can only be a good thing  

Yogabunny – I saw some fertility yoga positions you posted on a different thread, so I’m going to give those a go this weekend, with my Zita West mediation cd  

Hope everyone has a good one anyway – we’re out for a curry with family tonight, will be choosing a lamb one with as many warming spices as possible! xxx


----------



## yogabunny

Diamond, glad everything went well for DP, fingers crossed this will have done the trick... Sounds like you'll be kept busy in the next few weeks!

FairyFi, hope you are doing well, and enjoying it all. You are such a source of strength and support, don't go away!

Mooncat, that's interesting i always have cold feet and hands. I haven;t managed to get to acupuncture this week, but will definitely go next week. I find the last pose in that fertility yoga really good, I did it for about 10 minutes while the TV was on during my last cycle! DH thought i was hilarious! I thought it helped with my lining, but who knows. You'll probably fall asleep if you have that CD on at the same time!!!! Curry sounds delicious, that is exactly what I feel like eating!

I was supposed to be going to a gig with old work colleagues, everyone has double booked so we are giving up on it. I'm quite relieved, as I am shattered from this week, staying in and having a bath are on my schedule! I am on count down, about 12 more days to go!!! Terrible wishing my life away!

Lots of love to everyone. Have a great weekend.


----------



## Sunny12

Happy Fridays All!!!!

First if all Diamond   brilliant news that DH recovering well! Upwards from here I am sure!

Moon cat - I have same diagnosis from acupuncturist, I am eating and drinking all suggested also. I feel like Mariah Carey demanding all water I drink be at room temperature! 

Yoga bunny - just started yoga in Hove!! Can you post the fertility moves on this thread too? Xxxx

Afm to carry on the positiveness - just back from sperm specîalist and he has said he is sure that DH's remaining testicle is producing sperm but it is blocked. Brilliant news cos he says he can get them out with another op if FET does not work. Over the moon

Xxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

Great news Sunny, so pleased for you and DH. 
Are you going to yogahaven? 
Here's the link:
http://www.yoga4fertility.com/yoga4fertility/poses.html


----------



## Sunny12

Yoga - thanks for these I will start practicing. Going to one near Hove station called dynamic yoga. It is with heat but not as hot as bickram (sp.) me and DH are rubbish but enjoying it. Will stop after ET! Heat bit good for embryo!

Xxxx


----------



## yogabunny

Enjoy Sunny! I've seen that place advertised, the hot yoga places in Brighton/Hove do amazing deals. I am pretty rubbish, I don't do it regularly enough and I am not naturally flexible! But I stick with it as it makes me feel good and I've found it really helpful for this IF/IVF malarkey. x


----------



## Luv one

Hello ladies,

Just to update I had my ET this afternoon and thankfully they thawed with no damage. So onboard is a hatching blast 5BB and expanding blast 4BB. OTD is 17/2/13.

Good luck ladies xx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Luv one - whoop whoop how exciting,    I've got everything crossed for you sweetie.    Fab that you've got two little ones on board, sending you lots of    


Yoga bunny - thanks for your kind words honey    I'm doing well, although constantly tired, but hey! Had a midwife appointment the other day and heard the heartbeat, wow, even recorded it on my phone    Hope you're doing ok, won't be long now   


Mooncat - great that accupuncture seems to be having an effect, fingers crossed it get you your BFP   


Diamond - glad DP is on the mend, hope he continues to make a good recovery. I bet you were glad you could have a phone appointment, it makes a huge difference to your day. We used to travel 4 hours in total and the appointment was usually very short, but hey, it's all worth it   


Hope that you've all had a lovely restful weekend.
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## yogabunny

luv one - great news xxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Yogabunny - I'm loving your post   
Fi xxx


----------



## Helen78

Evening all  

Luv one- Woo hoo!!!      That's great news, so exciting! x

Mooncat- Hows the DRing going hun, exciting to be back on the rollercoaster!!    

Yogabunny and Sunny- Hats off to you yogaing (don't think that's a real word) ladies! I don't have a bendy bit on me!! lol I'm still working up to touching my knees    

Hello Fi- Awww, must have been so nice to have heard bubbas heartbeat  

Diamond- Hope DH is ok? x

Hello everyone else too  

Quick question- does anyone know if its possible to ascertain womb lining or any info on suitability of transfer from a blood test please? Thanks in advance  

H xxx


----------



## Luv one

Aww you ladies rock thanks you sure know how to make a person smile thanks xxx

Sorry Helen I don't know about a blood test I just know from the ultrasound.

Fairy love ur posts and love hearing of ur progress.

Sunny that is good news about dh but hopefully you won't need to as fet will work.

Yogabunny ta for the link tried some and it just proves how unfit I am cramps in the legs lol need to do more stretching and walking. But you have got me started so ta xx

Diamond that's excellent news hb is doing great hope u r 2 hun.

Moon at how is dr good luck at scan this week.

Well I am off from work so a woman of leisure for a bit. Tv here I come lol


----------



## Sunny12

Luv one - massive congratulations on being PUPO!!!! Always great to hear of a good thaw!!!!

Oooh have a lovely resting day
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

Luv one, I wouldn't bother with the yoga now you have had ET, take it easy and watch TV! 
Enjoy your day off


----------



## Mooncat

Evening lovely ladies!

Luv One - Fab news  You sound nice a chilled out too, hope you can hang on to that. Everything crossed for you xx

Helen78 - DRing going fine ta. Before IVF I read awful things about Buserelin, but it made me feel really calm and serene, and it's having the same effect this time 

Fairy Fi - Thanks, making much more effort with diet and lifestyle changes this time. Last time, other than cutting out the obvious stuff I completely relied on the treatment. Hoping it'll all help!

Sunny - I know what you mean  We were at a party on Saturday night and I took my own peppermint tea bags and slippers! Was fine though as the host knows all about the treatment.

Yogabunny - Still not tried the yoga positions, but it's on my list for this evening, after I've finished on here. Might take a leaf out of your book and do it in front of 'Enders 

AFM - Still all good. My big sis lent me a Moroccan tagines recipe book, so did LOADS of cooking for the freezer yesterday, lots of casserole type dishes with ginger and cinnamon and root veg... they certainly smelt good! Also listened to the IVF meditation cd yesterday, really enjoyed it, very relaxing  Drugs still seem to be doing their thing, so we'll see what the doc has to say on Thursday. 

Hope everyone is doing well  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## diamond55

evening all
Just a quick one as I have a million things I need to be doing but putting them off to catch up with you all  

mooncat - you party animal!  
Luvone - yay for you! enjoy and don't go mad till otd  
Helen - sorry no idea about lining - I'm really crap at all this I just go along with when I'm told to turn up somewhere!
Yogabunny - loving the fairy dust  
Sunny - great news about the little wrigglers hun   
FairyFi - yeah you're right it is worth it, but it's great not to have to do it too many times!
Hi everyone else 

We are doing a natural cycle which I'm quite chuffed about. By my calcs ET will be the firest few days of March.

Who's PUPO next??XX


----------



## Helen78

Hello 

Ooooh, *Mooncat*, I'm coming to yours for tea, your freezer sounds much more interesting than mine!!

Sooo jealous of the tv day *luv one*, hope it was as nice as it sounds 

I think I might be next to be pupo *diamond* (apologies if I'm trying to leap frog anyone? Terrible memory...) ET is booked for 15th 

Sorted the blood test issue by actually calling the clinic instead of worrying, duh!!! Lining scan is booked for 9.30am on Saturday 

Sleep well ladies 

H xxx


----------



## Sunny12

Hello All,

STill on a high from lat Friday.  Me and DH like differet people than a week ago.  Although we'd have to find a hell of a lot of cash, the pressure is off our little frozen embryo.  I really had it in my head that this was our last little sperm and therefore our last chance saloon!  Now we know there are more and more chances.  DH says he feels normal again.  Happy times at the moment!

Luv one - how is PUPO going?  First few days are the easiest cos you would not be expected to feel anything right? You had two put back right?

Helen - glad the clinic managed to answer your questions, next in line for PUPO - exciting!

Yoga - Thanks for link - especially like the one where you are just propped up - perfect for feeling like you are being productive when watching TV!!!!   How many days left on anti biotics?

ModerDay Delilah - How you going?  Forgotten what stage you are at?  Have you had AF and now waiting for DR start date?

Fi - how is our favourite bump??  Hope you are doing ok?

Diamond - with my high level maths I think my ET will be start of March as well.  I am medicated though. Not given option for natural.

afm - dr jab not till a week on Friday, time is passing sooooo slowly

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Luv one

Good morning ladies,

Hope you are all feeling ok today. Sunny,Diamond and Helen I am going mental it has only been one day since I have been off work and I was bored there is only so much tv you can watch and so much internet you can go on and so much sleep one can take. I was so excited when DH came home from work. I said to him now I know why when you are on your days off you want to go out in the evenings when I get home from work. I shall be more understanding lol.
I went outside but it was too windy so came back in and was just in front of the tv all day. Guess Im just not used to this life...Im trying to enjoy it though! Yes I had 2 put back and feeling really anxious I keep saying little prayers and imagining it actually happenning. This 2ww is a killer for sure.

You will be starting DR next week  for medicated fet is that right Sunny?

Mooncat those food sounds delicious bet hubby cant wait to have them...I would sounds yummy!!!

Helen what did the clinic say is there a blood test for lining?

Fairy and Yogabunny hope you are both having a good day too xxx

To silent readers good luck if you are testing today or wherever you are in your cycle x


----------



## Sunny12

Luv One - that is right, DR injection a wk on Friday.  Then I wait for another bleed, then a scan then I hope it moves quite quickly.  I feel like I have been waiting forever.  Although v aware that minute 2ww comes time will go backwards.  How many days are you taking off work?
xxxx


----------



## yogabunny

Luvone - I can imagine the 2WW is crazy! I think I need a craft project or something! I have a horrible feeling DH is going to be away with work during mine, so I might have to go and stay with my sister to stop me going mad..

Sunny - yes that one is my favourite. Lie down watch a bit of telly and feel like you are doing something! 6 more days of antibiotic, although I did forget it one morning, so I guess it will be 6.5  It has gone quite quickly really. Let's hope AF sticks to her time. I could feel ovulating, so hopefully everything is still working normally, except for those broken old tubes grrrr.

Helen - 15th Feb? I think you must be next?Exciting, good luck for Saturday.

Diamond - great you are doing a natural cycle, I think my ET will be about that time too

Mooncat - I always combine with enders! I have a enders addiction that is not good for my health. I love massood! 

FairyFi - so nice to hear that heartbeat. Hope you are able to take it a bit easy.  I was very pleased with my babydust display!

Hi everyone else    

I am very excited that things could starting in a week or so. I will need to boost up the healthiness, although I did make a lentil thing yesterday for some good proteins, DH was not impressed, and cooked himself some pork belly! haha. I told him he needs to broaden his horizons. He feels his work is done on this cycle!!!


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Hi Sunny! I am still here, just waiting around at the moment so not much to post. Was feeling quite down in the dumps last month after having our transfer cancelled, but feeling a lot better now. Just had AF so next week will start OPKs again. They are allowing me to try another natural cycle which is great as I'd really prefer it as natural as possible. I do feel a lot more anxiety with this FET though compared to my fresh cycle. I am petrified of test day as I just won't want to know if it's negative! Think I need to try and chill out and practice some relaxation techniques before we get to transfer. I was considering starting some gentle yoga, looks like it's proving to be popular here!

Hope all of you are well, I have been reading and following still, just nothing to report recently! Fingers crossed will be PUPO in about 2 1/2 weeks    

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

MDD - That is not too long to wait,  Understandable that you would be down about the cancelled one, lose yet another month.  I guess I am going to try and get through just concentrating on the next hurdle as they come.  Waiting for test date is the worst one but I can't bare to think about that one yet.  Shudder
xxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

Hi MDD - not long! It's totally understandable to feel down about delays. I feel like I am a bit ivf-polar. one minute excited and positive, the next disappointed and flat. I'm glad for this site and other people going through same stuff.

What a day of work! Finished now, acupuncture at 5.30, this is the third one, looking forward to it. 
Minor bad news for me is you can guess what 20 days of antibiotic has given me! sorry for tmi! 
Thank god for Canesten.

Hope you are all doing ok.


----------



## tinkerbell78

Hi ladies hope you dont mind me jumping in on your chat? 
I was wondering if anyone give me any advice on a frozen cycle?

A bit about me....... I had my first round of icsi, had EC 11/1/2013 and ended up with OHSS so they cancelled ET. They got 31 eggs 28 mature 20 fertilsed. So 20 where frozen on day 1, so I dont know the grading. I have to give myself 3 months to recover before I can go for FET which will be end of march if Ive had my follow up appointment by then. So back to postman watch and hanging around the site trying to get has much info as I can. I feel like Im now back to square one. sorry for the waffle lol x


----------



## ttc79

hi tinkerbell , didnt want to read and run , WELL DONE on you number of frozen embies . I am just away to start my 1st FET (same scenario as you) all embies frozen day 1 , start my dr injections on 26th , not sure what info you looking for but just ask away , if im not sure , there is lots of lovely ladies on this forum with lots of knowledge and wisdom . You get medicated or natural cycle , im on medicated hence the dr injections . 

All the best for your cycle x


----------



## Luv one

Hi Tinkerbell sorry to hear of your ET being cancelled due to OHSS. I had the same thing happened to me and its not something I would wish on anyone. It was so painful and my stomach was huge. I ended up in hospital but thankfully things got resolved. I just had a natural FET with ET Sunday. Do you know what you will be doing whether natural or medicated? Good luck with it!

Hows everyone else?


----------



## Sunny12

Hi Tinkerbell - 20 frozen fertalised eggs, wow a frat number well done!!! Hope that your baby (or two) is amongst them!! Just waiting for the FET! How are you feeling? Excited about cycle with no risk if OHSS?? Welcome to the thread and ask away xxxx

Luv one - how you doing? Keeping sane? When is OTD? Xxx

Afm - time going v v slowly waiting for dr injection a wk tomorrow, then the wait for AF again..... Waiting waiting waiting

Xxxxx


----------



## Luv one

Hi ya Sunny its going ok sometimes it gets to me that I am not having any symptoms but then it could be a good sign so trying to stay sane. Hubby is off too so we keeping each others company so its not so bad. I am back to work Monday but think I will test either Sunday or Monday with a cheapie but official test date is 17/2 but I know the earliest you can detect HCG is 6 days post 5 day transfer. I am now day 4. HOw r you bet you cant wait to start...its one hurdle after another isnt it. But who knows maybe I will be strong and wait a little more. I think I am just looking for ways to help me focus so me telling myself i will test in couple days lets me feel its not too far off. I really hope I can hold out though.


----------



## weetoot

Hello everyone,

I wonder if I can join you? I have been following you all since finding out I would be going to frozen embryo transfer and have found all of your posts inspiring and so reassuring.

I had EC early Nov - 20 eggs collected, 12 fertilised and 5 made it to a 3 day transfer.  I was at risk of OHSS and so the clinic decided on an elective freeze on the day of collection.  Although gutted at first, I felt so unwell that I couldn't have imagined having the transfer in the same cycle.  My next cycle was a dummy run which all went well and was hoping to do a natural transfer in January but either ovulation was missed or I didn't ovulate. So, after scanning earlier and getting the LH surge last weekend, ET was on 5/2 - 2 x 3 day embryos of apparently very good quality (my clinic said 4/4 which is different to a lot of the terminology I have seen on here so not sure  ). 

On the day of transfer and the following day, I had a lot of twinges and a few pinching feelings. Was trying to make sure I was feeling these things and not imagining them and I am pretty sure I was! Then in the evening of the day after transfer, I had a very small dark bleed - like the end of your period. Then a little bit of very light pink the following morning.  The clinic said that it was likely to be from the transfer and possible aggravation of the cervix in the process which makes sense.  However, since yesterday morning, all of the twinges and pinching has stopped. Other than being quite bloated yesterday evening, nothing.

I have learned most of what I now know from this forum (I am interested in real experiences rather than Wiki) and wondered if any of you wise ladies have any thoughts on this? Would it be possible to feel things on the first couple of days following a 3 day transfer, and then it stop? I was trying to stay very calm and balanced about it all but it has thrown me !!

Wishing you all lots of positive wishes x


----------



## Sunny12

Luv one - how brilliant to have DH with you for 2ww!! Like a holiday at home (oh except for the constantly thinking about little embryo in you!!). I read sones here that FET take more time to register a BFP so uf it is negative at weekend there is still hope. I am a wuss and don't test at all. AF came two days pre OTD for both my cycles 😔 so no testing actually done with hope. I can't deal with it!! Xxxxxxxx

Weetoot - PUPO is actually so so tough! Excitement to have got there after everything then the analysis starts! This is not much help but I will say from my two cycles and manic googling of everything there are no real sigbs of it working or not working this early. My first cycle I had zero symptoms and second I had loads but both were bfn!! So hard to keep level headed through it all xxxxx


----------



## weetoot

Thanks Sunny.  All plans to keep my sanity have gone out of the window!! Thanks for your thoughts, and good luck with your waiting xxx


----------



## tinkerbell78

thanks for the welcome ladies  
wow I thought it was just me that cancelled seams ohss isnt has rare as they like us to believe? I was gutted when they cancelled doing all them them injections nothing but I know I would of punched anyone who tried to do ET with the pain. 

I too hope I get some that are use able.  Im ready and excited to start. I dont think I could do another fresh cycle again ohss sucks and the pain is awful I didnt end up in hospital thank god. 4 weeks on Im still getting cramps in my lower left side. Is this normal? 

I think i will be doing medicated. Hopefully will get my appoinment soon so I know whats going to happen. hate waiting and not nothing lol 

What happens on a medicated I know you DR again because what next?
Ive read fet is alot nicer to your body so Im looking forward to that   

Sorry I dont know what stage you are all up too yet I will have a read and catch up xx


----------



## Sunny12

Tinker bell - I am a medicated as well. I have injection on day 20 of my cycle (wk today) and that is all that us needed for dr. Then I wait for bleed then have scan and take 3?pills a day for a couple if weeks, another scan in that time then ET. Takes as much time but only one injection!! Do you have appointment booked in?

Xxxxx


----------



## tinkerbell78

hi sunny no I dont have one booked waiting for the hospital to send for me hopefully wont be too long because I cant start untill Ive had the follow up xx


----------



## yogabunny

welcome tinkerbell & weetoot   
Hi ttc


----------



## Fairy Fi

Tinkerbell - so sorry you've had to go through ohss, sounds awful. At least with FET you know you won't go through the same pain again and it's much kinder to your body. At least you've got lots of lovely Frosties   


Weetoot - the 2 ww is tough hey. For me my twinges were very positive and I had them shortly after ET and then no more afterwards. I felt bloated constantly with huge (.)(.)s but that was the pessaries   The bleed can also be a sign of implantation    Unfortunately symptoms are different from woman to woman, some get twinges and have BFP, some don't but still get BFP, so who knows? If only it was easier. Stay calm and positive   



Luv one - hope 2ww isn't sending you too crazy, but at least you've got DH to keep you company    You're brave wanting to test early, I took me ages to pluck up the courage to test on my official day   


Yogabunny - ah bless you saying you IVF polar    I have a friend who I'd bi-polar and we always joke about her inner polar bear    Hope you're doing ok, it's the waiting which sends you    Sorry you're suffering from your antibiotics    Hope it cleàrs up soon   


Sunny - too much waiting around for you too. Hope you're able to occupy yourself with nice things   


Delilah - glad your able to do a natural cycle again, that's good    Hope you're feeling nice and positive, ready to start tx again   


Woohoo, I'm on half term now which I'm chuffed about    Had parents eve last night which went well, but was just a looooooong night for me, as usually I'm no use to anyone in the eve    
Thinking of you all
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## weetoot

Thanks yogabunny.

Thanks Fairy Fi - reassurance received  .  I'm not on pessaries as it is a fully natural cycle, and when I mentioned the bleeding to the clinic, she said that she doesn't believe in implantation bleeding which left me wondering what I had been reading about!!  Indeed - the variations are so individual.  I guess I just have to stop analysing so much!  Congratulations on your BFP and progress x


----------



## Mooncat

Morning all, hope everyone well. Just popping in, going away today, but sneaked on whilst DH is in the shower!

Hi to all the new ladies, sorry I don't have time to read and get properly up to speed with your stories, but welcome to the thread 

Scan on Thurs all fine, but was still bleeding, so not quite ready to start on estrogen. DRing drugs starting to take their toll, not feeling quite right, snappy and grumpy. Back on Wed, hopefully then it'll be all system go for getting that lining thickened up ready - yoga, visualisation, all the diet tips - I'm trying the lot this time!

Sorry for lack of catch ups, will try and get on when we're home tomorrow. Enjoy your weekends ladies xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

HI all, 
Hope you are all well, sorry for being so quiet. 
We had our scan on Monday so we are now bring on my AF im on day 5 of Provera and ready to strangle someone! 
Then we start the DRing.... the dreaded sniffs! 
So looking at transfer end of Feb if all goes well.... 

How is everyone? anyone at Lister?? xx
Bec


----------



## Sunny12

Hi Bec - waiting for my dr injection on Friday (WILL FRIDAY EVER ARRIVE!) waiting around us driving me crazy!! Just had spa weekend with my mate who is 7 months with icsi baby. We were habing a good laugh about how in our cycles we are convinced the drugs not having an effect where as in fact we were both mental women!! Was lovely talking about everything with Simone who
Understands.

Pouring rain a bit miserable but going to light fire and start getting excited about the rugby. CONE ON ENGLAND!!

Xxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Morning all!

Sorry I've been a bit AWOL this last month, not had much to update, just been waiting around really! Finally got to start my OPK sticks again today, so fingers crossed for a   soon!  

Sunny - Hope Friday comes quickly for you and you can get on with things  

Charlie'N'Bec - Fingers crossed you can start your DRing soon too, hope transfer comes around quickly!

Mooncat - Hope you're having/had a good time away, a break's always nice! Hope it all pays off and your lining thickens up nicely. I'm trying a few yoga poses myself, and anything that increases bloodflow to that area, really hope this is our time!

Hi Weetoot - I wouldn't worry too much about post transfer bleeding (easier said then done I know!), as it's more than likely just a little irritation from your cervix (unsurprising when you think what they do to us!). Try to relax, and I hope the 2ww is super speedy for you!

FairyFi - Hope you're feeling well? I am feeling more positive thankyou, just raring to go again now!

Tinkerbell - Hi! I know how frustrating the waiting is, hope you can get started again soon  

Luv One - Thinking of you. Any tests been taken yet? Or are you waiting patiently like a good girl?  

Hello to anyone else I've missed!  

AFM - Feeling a little more serene this week which is good. I don't know if anyone else on here is religious, but my Nana took me to a mass at the weekend in Hawarden, which included the Blessing of St Colette (for couples TTC). You may not go in for all that sort of stuff, but I definitely found it comforting, and reassured that my auntie and another friend who had trouble conceiving went to the mass and got pregnant very soon afterwards  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Luv one

Hello ladies,

MDD thanks for asking I caved in 12DPO and got a faint positive so I tested again today with a clearblue digital and it says 1-2 wks pregnant so I guess I will accept that but official test date is 17/2 at which point I guess they will send me fora  blood test but I am believing and claiming that I am pregnant  

I am happy you went to mass and felt uplifted thats a good sign...wishing you lots of blessings x

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Jumping in on your thread girlies and thought id i introduce myself, im Al.

My story in brief, received my first BFN last week after a round of icsi ( see my signature ) Everything was going so well, then like a ton of bricks it ended!  

Anyways not really wanting to wait to next cycle and with 2 frosties on hold, i have asked if i can see if i ovulate this cycle and theve said ok, though they are testing me on day 16? I always ovulate on day 13 and 14 so not sure if there is a reason for this? 

How many days after they ovulate do they arrange the fet? May need to call them and ask tomorrow. Also havent asked about drugs during my FET, i see from all your posts there is a variation on drugs or natural, any help on that one would be appreciated..?

Thanks in advance for any help you can give my overloaded brain? xx  

Love Al xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Luv One that is fantastic news! Congratulations!          Keeping fingers crossed for your beta next week  

Foreverhopeful - welcome to the thread! Sorry to hear of your last cycle being unsuccessful. We too had our first ICSI back in Oct, and everything went swimmingly up until the neg test   . I'm currently doing a natural FET, just waiting for my OPK to turn + then booking in for transfer! We only have one frosty, so really really hope this is it for us. I'm not sure on exact timings for transfer, but I do know that the docs will advise on whether med/natural is best for you based on your individual situation and your cycles. My clinic made me wait 3 cycles before doing FET, and in retrospect I'm glad because my cycles were very messed up for a while from the IVF drugs. Good luck for your frozen transfer! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

Luv one, fantastic news      

MDD, glad you are feeling calm and that mass helped, hope your smiley shows itself soon

welcome foreverhopeful   sorry to hear your news, I'm not sure I can answer any of your questions as I'm on a medicated cycle. good luck, let us know what the clinic say xx

Hi everyone.  Hope everyone is doing ok. 

AF has arrived at last. So tomorrow will be day 1 and I can start, I call the clinic and start on day 1 of estrogen, (climaval 3 tablets a day - is anyone else taking these?). Scared of taking drugs again, but relieved to open the box of meds and see how few there are compared to a fresh cycle.


----------



## weetoot

Luv one - congratulations!! That's fantastic news   !

Hi MDD - thank you. No further bleeding and 2WW is going more quickly than I anticipated, thank you (that's not to say that my brain isn't driving me slightly insane though )..  Glad that you are testing and I hope your   appears soon.  Good luck x.

Forever hopeful - so sorry about your news.  I didn't get to ET after ICSI back in Nov so my situation is different to yours, but I had to do a dummy cycle to check that everything was working as it should (which it did) and then I was due to do a natural FET on the next but my cycle didn't play ball.  Fortunately, all was well on the next as if it hadn't been, they wanted me to transfer to a medicated cycle.  My transfer was two days after ovulation.  Hope that helps a little.

Yogabunny - good luck starting tomorrow.

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Sunny12

Luv one - OMG!!!! Brilliant news    hearing FET working is so so uplifting and just feel so so happy for you!!!! You have to stick around and keep us updated on progress xxxxxxx

Hello to everyone else

Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

Clinic have called to say they may not be able to start until I have a negative chlamydia test from my GP   . They have not read my notes which show we both had negative test and the doctor who picked them up thought I have had a standard C test that was positive whilst I was in greece. grrr Waiting for a call back.


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hi all, 

So i have finished Provera, and now awaiting the dreaded AF to show her ugly face! 
So i need to have a long talk to myself and check out my diet, I have stopped Caffeine! the worst  
What are you all doing ladies, I have heard that drinking a lot of water is good, what other myths facts are you all sticking too?? woul dbe handy to ead please. 

Thank you 

Becki x


----------



## Sunny12

Hi Becki - I am going on what my accunpunture lady has told me so I am trying to make sure my feet are never cold (wfh day today so had 2 baths already!).  I am eating warming and nourishing foods (soups for lunch and cassaroles and baked potatos etc for dinner).  I am drinking as many hot drinsks as I can bear (herbal teas and warmed up milk) and nothing cold.  All water at least at room temperature.  I don;t drink alcohol or coffee/tea anyway but would have given those up too if I did.  Other than that I am keeping active playing a few matches of netball and bike rides etc.  In teh 2ww i will be juicing pineapples and eating brazil nuts.

I am taking Pregnace and vitamin D supplements.

What about you?  Any tips?

Fairy Fi and Luv one - as our sucess stories do you have any tips

xxxxxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Yogabunny - How frustrating! Have you heard anything yet? xx


----------



## Sunny12

Ypgabunny - I managed to miss your post!!  That is really bad!  Have they called back?  is it sorted


----------



## yogabunny

Thanks MD and Sunny, it's ok thank GOD! I don;t think I could take another wait.
They called back this afternoon, the senior nurse said fine to go ahead. That's the second time the doctor didn't read my notes properly, last time he commiserated me on my BFN! At least while I was waiting I had a healthy cooking frenzy to pass the time, now have some yummy soups! Fingers crossed everything can just go smoothly now. 

Hope you are both doing ok xx


----------



## Luv one

Thanks ladies  

Yogabunny what a nightmare but thankfully they finally got it right! You have to be on the ball all the time with these doctors. Thats why I found this site so good as it helps with terminology and what to expect from your treatment. Its funny but you expect them to tell you everything not the other way round. By the time I got to my second ivf I had a folder of everything from the first and knew exactly what I think my second should be like and if it doesnt look or sound right to me they will hear about it! Anyway good news you start soon xx

Sunny for me I took pregnacare, Progesterone, B6 and baby aspirin as I feel I have a circulation prob as I get really cold feet so I felt the aspirin would get things moving. It wasnt prescribed I just read about it and decided to try it. I used the B6 as I felt the last few months with my AF all over the place my LP was a bit short so that would help to lengthen it. The Progesterone I took to help with the LP too and help with implantation. I started the progesterone a day after ovulation and still taking it today. I will find out once I do the blood test what I should be doing then. I am still on early days so just doing as I normally would however I stopped the B6 and aspirin when I got a positive. Oh the only thing I did different than last time was accupunture and cupping the day before transfer then rest for the first 2 days after transfer.  Hope that helps but everyone has their different ways of coping with the stress of ivf.

I think you are doing the right thing I did try the pineapple core the first day I had a cube but it was so trashy I forgot to eat the rest apparently you're to cut the core in cubes and eat one for the first 5 days. I also snacked on a bit of brazil nuts. Its really hard to say if any of these suggestions works but if you feel good about it and it helps you relax then go for it!

Foreverhopeful I did natural Fet and they put them back depending on what day they were frozen so for day 3 its 3-4 days after ovulation and Blast 5-6 days after ovulation. They try to mimick the natural timeframe that the egg would move from tube to uterus etc Apparently timing with natural Fet is everything. I had cycle tracking first then home ovulation test.

Good luck everyone xx

My clinic said I should test OTD and get back to them so will do so again on Sunday xx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Aaaarrrggghhhh just did a long post with personals and lost it    Will have to come on later and start again, as I'm off out in a bit.
Thinking of you all. 
Fi xxx


----------



## yogabunny

Luvone, i agree, you have to be totally on the ball, this site is a godsend for information and I need it to vent so that I don;t go down to the clinic with my folder and point to the notes!!    
Thanks for all your tips, did your acupunture person do the cupping? 
Can i ask did you get your hysto on the NHS? Did you ask for it or did they suggest? 
I'm so happy for your BFP and sending you good vibes for Sunday        .


----------



## Luv one

No probs hun thats what we are here for to support each other. I had a groupon voucher for the accupunture and cupping it was the first time I tried the cupping which hurt like hell but I did feel it got my bloods pumping   The hysterscopy was because they thought they saw a polyp at my baseline scan. It was horrible as I had to decide then and there whether I start stims or go back to GP to get referred to hospital. I thought I had many scans before this and no one else saw a polyp so went ahead sadly that cycled ended in ohss. So when I came out of hospital I told the doctor I would like a referral to get this checked properly before I did the Fet. Dates they were offfering was in Jan so I kept ringing weekly for cancellations and was lucky to get one and was able to do the FET. Thankfully nothing was found but they did a curettage which is scraping of the endo to get tissue for biopsy...thankfully normal too.

Good luck too hun xx


----------



## yogabunny

Well done for getting the hysterscopy sorted, seems like you started in a good place with that all sorted, your persistence will pay off! I may give the cupping a miss   x


----------



## Sunny12

Luv one - well every decision and everything that has happened has led you to a BFP which is brilliangt!!

I have been AWOL a couple of days because my much beloved Grandma died yesterday so I have come up North to help sort stuff out and support my Mum.  I spoke to her Monday night.  She was 93 but still lived independently, a really incredible lady.  We have always been very close and I will miss her terribly but she had a long and happy life.

I am driving back tomorrow for my injection for DR but panicing a bit.  I have had a bit of a bleed today!  I am ususally so regular so a bleed at day 19 is very stange (ususally day 26/27).  I worry in case I then have to wait for a bleed but it does not come for a month!!! I have booked a holiday 24th march to Ireland for 12 days cos I worked out that would be the end of my 2WW so everything would have been completed by then!!!  Stressing a bit but will just have to speka to them tomorrow when I am there and see if this happens.  Anyone else had this

xxxxxxx


----------



## ttc79

hi , collected my DR injections today , all go for 26th


----------



## yogabunny

Sunny - So sorry to hear about your Grandma, so lovely that you spoke to her on Monday and that she was still living a long full and happy life.     My granpa is one of those amazing older people, we are so lucky to have had them in our lives for so long.   Hope your Mum and you are doing ok.   Is it AF? or can you not tell yet?  I really hope it will all be sorted for you tomorrow.  Let's hope you can just keep on with it.     Maybe someone else will have had this and can give you some reassurance.

TTC - great news. lots of luck

Hello everyone else


----------



## ttc79

thanks yogabunny , when do you start ?


----------



## Sunny12

Yogabunny - v inspiration some of these old people, we have a lot to live up to!
Spoke to clinic and they have said to see if it settles down over night and if still bleeding and is af then suggests waiting and not doing it this time. We have a holiday booked end of march (a much needed one) so need to talk through with them what this means for dates etc. really frustrated. Likely brought on cos I have been really upset. Does not help that acupuncture lady double booked me for last two week so not seen her! 



Xxxx


----------



## Luv one

Sunny my condolence to you and your family. Hope things sort themselves out for you and you get to start. were you planning on doing a natural Fet?


----------



## ttc79

sunny , am so sorry to hear your sad news xx

Does anyone know what timescale is from starting dr injections to ET for a FET


----------



## yogabunny

ttc - i am on day 3 of estrogen, no DRing, so i'm not sure of your protocol. my first scan to check lining is next friday, i think ET for me will be around 2 march. 

sunny - we def do have a lot to live up to
yes being upset could be the issue, mine also was a couple of days early, maybe all the drugs and emotions. could you ask to swap to a natural cycle to keep to the cycle dates? i feel your frustration, it is a nightmare always being on hold, and now you have a holiday planned at the perfect time as well. let's hope it is just a blip from the dr, and not af. 

going to a wedding tomorrow night and i am going on a last minute shop in the morning as i have nothing to wear!


----------



## Fairy Fi

Yogabunny - enjoy your shopping trip, ooooh I do love a good shopping spree   
Sunny - sorry to hear your sad news honey, yes a true inspiration some of these oldies and to think of everything they've experienced and lived through, amazing. My thoughts are with you   
Ttc - it doesn't take that long only a couple of weeks, as otd is usually around the time when you're af is due, best wishes for your cycle     
Luv one - how are things going, I bet you can't wait until Sunday when your BFP is confirmed for sure    So chuffed for you   
Becs - no other advice to give regards dos and donts during tx as the others have given you lots of good ideas. I just carried on as normal, just switched to decaf and took folic acid. Who knows what affects getting a BFP, if only we knew   
Delilah - how's it going honey, hope you're ok   


Well I've been on half term this week    Love it    DH has been off too, so we've been having a good clear out, the charity shop has done sooooooo well out of us, they are going to make a fortune    Off out tonight for DHs best mate's 40th birthday, will be strange being the only sober one there though    And the only one without a hangover in the morning    Will be nice to catch up with friends we haven't seen for a while.


Take care and have a lovely weekend
Fi xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Hey all,

Sorry haven't been on a few days (again). Came down with a really vile sickness bug yesterday, so was laid up in bed all day! Feeling a little better this morning, just got a banging head now  . Worried it might push ovulation back, but I guess what will be will be. My temp was higher then normal pre-O temps this morning which made me panic for a sec that I o'd already, but I had a fever yesterday, so think my temp is just still slightly elevated. Hoping and   for a   in the next few days!

Fairy Fi - Sounds like you've spent your time off well! I'm always full of good intentions for time off, then end up on the laptop for most of it   . I'm ok thanks, see above for update!

Yogabunny - enjoy the wedding, hope you find something nice to wear!

ttc79 - I'm sorry I can't answer your question, I'm on a purely natural cycle. Hope someone can shed some light for you.

Sunny - Sorry to hear about your grandma, my thoughts are going out to you and your family. I hope the bleeding has stopped and you get to continue this month, it's just one thing after another isn't it? There's always something!

Hello everyone else 

AFM - just gonna rest up today to make sure I recover fully for the weekend. Our Valentine's plans were destroyed yesterday - had tickets booked to the cinema and I just wasn't well enough to go   . But gonna go to M&S and get some nice food in for tonight, and hopefully cinema next week instead .

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

TTC - I think it is dr injection then another bleed within a week, scan day two of this then another scan 12 days later, then not sure when ET happens after that. Spoke to them this morning but forgot to clarify!

MDD - hope you are feeling better? Xxx

Fairy Fi - well done you half te clear out!! V satisfying xxxx

Yoga - enjoy the wedding, hope you found something to wear!! Xxx

Other news is that bleed was a full on af so FET cycle cancelled. Now scheduled to start with dr injection 5th March. Good news is that it will fit around holidày. Also I was told for first time that once embryo on board you are not allowed to fly!! If successful no flying for 3 months!!! How did I not already know this 
I am frustrated to wait again but I can see I  not really in right state for it all so accept I have to wait. I am not getting any younger!!!



Xxxxx


----------



## Helen78

Hello all,

Sorry I've been AWOL for a few days again!

Sunny12- Sorry to hear about your grandma, good to hear she had a long and happy life and was well loved though   Also, sorry to hear about your cycle being cancelled but great news you can start soon  

Luv one- Congrats mrs!! Great news  

Yoga bunny- Hope you're having a great time at the wedding  

MDD- Hope you're feeling loads better, sorry to hear valentines day was ruined  

ttc- Yippee! Glad you've got your meds, when do you start them? 

Fairy Fi- Hope you enjoyed your night out, it sucks being the only sober one but its worth it  

AFM- I'm now PUPO!! ET today of one blast. I was so stressed this morning as we had 2 blasts in the freezer and they called me after the 1st one failed to defrost properly so DH and I were on pins, they eventually called to say 2nd one had defrosted but had some damage. When we got to the clinic they said all the vital cells were perfect but we had lost 25/30% of the cells that can regenerate but that since they had called us the blast was progressing well.... so now I'm swinging between positive that its clearly resilient and negative that it wasn't perfect and the clinics fet rate doesn't look so good! Its going to be a long 12 days!!! Must have    

Anyway, night all and  

H xxx


----------



## Sunny12

Helen78 - CONGRATULATIONS!! Great news that you are PUPO!! Wow really does sound like a rollercoaster but I think the fact that one has thawed and all tge vital bits are there means you have got through one off the major tricky bits where you are playing the odds. It us thaw rates which bring down all the FET odds so that is brilliant!

Xxxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Sunny - Sorry to hear FET has been pushed back, I know all too ell how frustrating it is! It feels like a lifetime more to ait at the time, but it has soon come around for us, hope yours does too  

Helen - Mega congrats on being pupo!   . I've heard once your frosty has thawed you have the same chance of success as a fresh cycle, so great news! Super good luck sweety  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

Hi FairyFi - hope you had a good party, it is great having no hangover the next day. Sounds like you had a very productive half term. 

Sunny - sorry it has been pushed back, it will go quickly, but I know exactly what you mean. I have not heard of the no flying either. I want to book up a holiday for march/ april, perhaps I had better wait til we know the results then!

Helen - Woop! PUPO, congratulations, sounds like it was a bit stressful getting there, but as the others have said you are over the biggest hurdle now... Lots of luck!!!!!         Anything planned for the next 12 days to keep you sane? !

MDD - Hope that smile comes along soon.         

I treated myself to a dress from Reiss, lovely, I can't afford it, but so nice to buy something that is not a supplement or acupuncture! haha. Loved getting dressed up. Lovely wedding. Got some nice pics in the photo booth at the reception of me and DH in a grey wig, a glimpse of the future   

Hello ttc, luvone, becki, diamond, annie, mooncat and everyone else, hope you are having good weekends. xxx


----------



## ttc79

hi all,
Moderndaydelilah - hope you feeling better hun x 
Sunny = thanks for the reply , they gave me a leaflet but timescales are between ?? and ?? for jabs then ?? &?? for next bit  so all in seems like it takes forever lol but  i have been waiting this long so  another week or so no make much difference , sorry to hear yours has been pushed bk , be here before you know it x 
Fairy fi - thanks for reply x 
hi yogabunny , hoping you are well x 
Helen78 - Congrats on being PUPO ,   I start dr jabs on 26th 

Hello to everyone else , hope you all having lovely weekend xx


----------



## Luv one

Hi ladies looks like I had a chemical it now says 'not pregnant' I can't believe it... that will teach me!!! but it was good while it lasted.


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Oh no Luv One, I'm so sorry to hear that. Sending lots of   your way honey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Luv one - oh honey I am so very sorry     I was so excited logging on this morning as I thought it would be lots of celebrations    Take some time out and take good care of yourself. If only this IVF journey were easier and had more certainties   
Thinking of you and DH.
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## Luv one

Thanks ladies I feel so stupid for thinking it actually worked. I felt once you get digital to confirm you are almost there. I had 2 digital confirmation and up till yesterday it said pregnant. Its so hard to go from happy to sad in such a short time. I honestly had no clue about false positive nor chemical pregnancy. I have since learnt about both and I have certainly learnt a valid lesson not to test early!

I am going to take some time out and concentrate on enjoying my luxury holiday next month. I wont be on here much so good luck to you ladies waiting to test and thanks for your very kind support xxx


----------



## yogabunny

Luv one,   so sorry to hear that.    
Take good care of yourself, enjoy your lovely holiday and have a break. 
Thanks for your luck. We are here if you need a chat. x


----------



## Sunny12

Luv one -    so sorry for you
That must be so so tough xxxxxx


----------



## Mooncat

Hey all,

Not been on for a while and lots has been going on…

LuvOne – So sorry that it doesn’t look like things have worked out this time  The ups and downs are just so tough  Holiday sounds like just the thing, I already warned DH that if this cycle doesn’t work for us I’m booking a last minute trip somewhere hot  Take care of yourself x

Sunny – Sorry to hear about your set back too   But pleased you’re focussing on the positive of enjoying your holiday  Get yourself as chilled out as possible ready for next month!

Helen – Congratulations on being PUPO  That little embryo sounds like a fighter! All done, now just the wait… hope you can keep occupied and not do too much symptoms spotting and avoid any temptation to test early 

MDD – Hope you’re feeling better and you get your smiley soon   

Yogabunny – Glad you’re off the mark!  Hope you’re coping ok with the drugs so far. I started on estrogen the day after you, so if all goes well for us both ET should be around the same time I think 

TTC – I started DRing on 31st January. For me this took two weeks, then I started on estrogen 13th February. I’m back for scan 26th February. I that’s all ok, I’ve been told ET would be 4th March at the earliest. This will make my FET cycle 5 weeks from start of DR to ET, which is longer than my IVF cycle was! I think it varies, but 4-5 weeks is probably the norm.

AFM – Some issues with DRing, lining wasn’t thin enough and they think I might be developing another polyp  But on with estrogen now, so hope my lining sorts itself out and thickens up nicely. Been a bit up and down (mostly down last week, hence my absence!) but feeling better again now  

Lovely to see the sun hey? So glad spring is on it’s way!


----------



## Helen78

Hello,

Luv one- I'm so very sorry hun, its all so cruel sometimes.   and I hope you have an amazing holiday hun.

Mooncat- Hope that lining sorts itself for you, so frustrating! 

AFM- Thank you all so much for your much appreciated good luck messages  . I'm not sure in hindsight that the enthusiastic dancing and singing at the killers gig last night was recommended procedure for the 2ww but I couldn't not go, I love them!!!   Back to work tomorrow, 4 days till a week off... 

Hope everyone is well 

H xxx


----------



## weetoot

Hello everyone,

Hope you are all doing well and enjoying Spring. Seeing the crocuses coming out in the garden makes me smile!

Luv One - so sorry to see your news.  I hope you are okay.

Helen - congratulations on being PUPO.  Hope the 2ww goes quickly for you.

MDD - hope you are feeling better and getting closer to your  

Sunny - sorry about your news too, and hope you have a great holiday.

Yogabunny - hope the drugs are doing their thing.  Getting closer...

Fairy Fi - hope you are still feeling good and growing nicely

And to everyone else, good luck and positive thoughts for wherever you are on your journeys.

Afm, today was OTD and it's a BFN.  I was convinced at one point that it had worked as I felt SO different during the 2ww but I think it must have been my brain playing with me.  So we need to think about what to do going forward.  I haven't been overly active in terms of posts on here, but reading your stories and progress has definitely kept me sane during the last 5 months that it has taken to get to this point, so thank you.  I will keep following and looking out for lots of positive results.  Good luck everyone xxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

I'm sorry to hear your news Weetoot   . BFNs can be hard to swallow. Sending you big   and hope you and Hubby take a bit of time out to decide your next steps.

I'm feeling much better thankyou, still no smiley though   . Starting to get impatient now!! CD19 today.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

Mooncat, nice to hear from you, glad you are going to be around the same time, sorry you were feeling a bit low sending you some   .  

Weetoot, so sorry to hear your news.   It's such a cruel thing this journey. Wishing you lots of luck to find the best way forward. 

Hi MDD - Hope your smiley is here soon! Any day now...

Helen, I am sure that a gig and a bit of dancing is good therapy for everyone, including little embies! Sounds like a short week and then a week off is perfect. Good luck for the 2WW

TTC - hope time is going quickly for you, not long now

Sunny - hang in there, it will happen! Where is your lovely holiday??

FairyFi - hope you are doing well and growing your bump  

afm Wow, FET is better! The drugs are much easier this time! I do feel a bit "puffy" and tired, but quite nice! I am feeling very positive, but occasional BFN fear, I just try to relax and push those thoughts away. I also need to step away from google and all the things that could be wrong with me! DH is away for a week, missing him, so may go to London on Thursday night and gatecrash his hotel room.


----------



## diamond55

hi all

Sorry I'm so rubbish at getting on here very often but I am reading up and thinking of you all.
I got AF today so scan tomorrow then again about day 10 and then daily till ET. Natural FET is weird becuase it'll just be scans for me then ET and I think that's it. No injections or drugs as far as I know so it doesn't really feel like we're doing anything!

I will try to keep up and do personals soon

xxx


----------



## yogabunny

hi diamond - that sounds perfect to me! hope your scan went well x

happy friday everyone.   

Scan for me today, lets hope the medication has been working.


----------



## yogabunny

Lining is triple layer and over 9mm, they are really happy and we're going ahead, the nurse said they will put 2 embies back for frozen (not what the doctor said, so I am rapidly going off that doctor as that is 3 times of him getting stuff wrong!). ET is on Thursday. So far so good.


----------



## Mooncat

Afternoon all  

Yogabunny, that’s brilliant news, well done! Ooh this time next week you should be pupo, very exciting   I’ve got my scan first thing Tuesday, so hoping for the same  

Diamond, hope your scan went well. Glad you're finding the whole process fairly relaxed, certainly not as full on as a fresh cycle is even with drugs!

We have a counselling appointment at the clinic tonight. Booked it just after new year when we were both really down, and this was soonest I could get. Feels strange to be going mid cycle – don’t want to rake over too much stuff and get really upset – but think I’d regret cancelling it. Looking forward to Spag Bol and Friday night comedy afterwards to wind down. Wish I could have a nice glass of red, but will be strong! 

Hope you all have lovely weekends xxx


----------



## yogabunny

Hope tonight goes well mooncat, hopefully you can leave the session feeling stronger for this cycle. 
I like to think my occasional yoga pose during eastenders helped my lining! So get your legs in the air ready for next tuesday!  xx


----------



## Helen78

Evening ladies,

Mooncat- I hope the appointment went well tonight and that it was useful  

Yogabunny- That's great news, 6 days to pupo!! I'll keep everything (that I can manage to get crossed!  ) crossed for you  

Diamond- good luck hun and keep us up to date  

AFM- So I'm 7dp6dt and going out of my mind!! I've been really positive all week and felt I had some symptoms, DH and I had agreed that although OTD is next weds we would test on sunday (9dpt) as he will be at work from Monday onwards and we were both at work all this week and we have plans that don't involve me sobbing in public if its negative! But all of a sudden tonight I feel really panicked that its going to be a BFN.... roll on sunday please  

Hope everyone is well and having a nice weekend so far

H xxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Yogabunny - great that you'll be PUPO soon with 2 embies aboad the mothership    I always felt better that we were able to have 2 put back in,higher chances of one or both sticking    I always wonder whether it was the strongest embie that took or the other one, there's just no knowing    Ha ha I have a funny picture of you doing poses I front of eastenders   


Diamond - natural is far less stressful, it doesn't feel like the usual treatment, let's hope it has a positive result   
Mooncat - hope your counselling went well and gave you more hope and positivity for this cycle   


Helen - the 2ww is loooooooooong hey? I hope you can occupy yourself and here's to a lovely BFP   


Well yesterday I had my 20 week scan, can't believe I'm half way through already    It was so lovely to see baby again, wow    We didn't find out the sex as we want a surprise    Going to a 40th barn dance tonight, which should be a giggle, then Sunday lunch out tomorrow with mum and dad   
Hope you all have a lovely weekend planned.
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## diamond55

Hi all
Yogabunny - ooh only a few days to go - I'm excited for you.  

Helen - how is is that time suddenly goes so slowly during the 2ww?! Hope tomorrow brings you a great big BFP. I have everything crossed for you  

FairyFi - hope the barn dance is fun  

Hi to everyone else. Hoep you're all enjoying your weekends

afm - back to clinic Thursday for FET scan 1 then see what they say about when I have to go back. DD1 has got her first proper job and so she's away this weekend waitressing and I'm missing her like mad! Can't believe she's old enough to have a job.

love to all  xxx


----------



## Mooncat

Yogabunny, thanks, do feel inspired to make a bit more effort with the yoga help that lining along 

Helen, appointment good thanks, especially useful for DH I think. I have my mum and sister and you lovely ladies, but he doesn't really talk to anyone. Think it helped him to be told all the things he's feeling are normal 

Tough day today - 2 pregnancy annoucements! Knew both were trying so not a surprise, but still feels like being punched in the gut  Why does it hurt so much? Why is it so hard to be happy for other people? Anyway, been here dozens of times before, and it passes... eventually...

Got three year old niece stopping over so we can babysit tonight too, could also do without that right now. Sigh. 

Sorry this post is a bit of a downer, hope everyone else is good xxx


----------



## Mooncat

Oops, sorry, thanks Fairy Fi, missed your kind words  Hope all good, lovely to have you on this thread as living proof that it really can work!


----------



## yogabunny

Helen - good luck for tomorrow! 

FairyFi - how lovely to see the scan, and you didn;t see anything to spoil the surprise! Hope you are having fun right now, I went to a rural primary school and we used to do country dancing, all those barn dances are hidden in my brain somewhere..!  

Diamond - must be strange for DD to be so grown up, some of my friends kids are now teenagers and it is very surreal as we all still feel like kids ourselves. Look forward to hearing how Thursday goes, not long now.

Mooncat - sounds like a good appointment for DH, what a guy he is to go along, I really can;t imagine getting mine along to a session, but I know it would do him some good to talk about it to someone with experience. Hope your niece is on good behaviour. 

Hi MDD, TTC, Sunny, Becks, and anyone else who is still reading   

I am busy matchmaking for a friend, not my normal thing, but I have been persuaded by a mutual friend to do it, so just call me Cilla! Staying in tonight, wow it's very cold out there. keep warm ladies. xxx


----------



## Mooncat

Yogabunny, yes, he is a fantastic bloke, I'm very lucky to have him  He was relunctant, so glad he came out saying he felt it'd been worthwhile. He talked much more than I expected, had visions of it just being me wittering on  Love that you're doing your Cilla bit  hope you're more successful than Blind Date used to be!

Helen, didn't say good luck for tomorrow, all positive thoughts your way this weekend 

Niece was an angel, sleeping soundly now! Also quite glad to be staying out of the cold, blooming freezing here too


----------



## Fairy Fi

Mooncat - glad your appointment was good and worthwhile, especially for DH    Always tough when pg are announced, all sorts of feelings going through your head, if only it was as easy for everyone hey. It's unfair that so many deserving couples have to struggle to achieve their dreams. Just keep believing that you'll get there too honey, stay positive      


Yoga bunny/cilla - go for it with your match making, sounds fun and gives you something else to think about too    I used to love blind date    Hope your still striking your poses in front of the tv   


Helen - fingers crossed for your test, let's hope it's a lovely juicy BFP   


Well the barn dance last night was such a giggle, I haven't laughed so much in ages. Funny to take part in and watch, loved it. Definitely more fun than a disco, as lots of people never get up to dance, but at a barn dance everyone goes for it.                   yum, going out for Sunday lunch soon   


Hope you've all had a good weekend, 
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## Mooncat

Third pregnancy announcement of the weekend this evening - DH's cousin. That's three of the six weddings we went to last year, guess it was inevitable 

Helen, yours is the news I'm looking forward to, so hoping it's good 

Thanks Fairy Fi, we've been having similar conversations today. None of the announcements change our situation, shouldn't allow them to affect us so much!  Barn dance sounds great fun, glad you all had a giggle  

Been for an impromptu trip to the seaside today - it's 90 mins each way, we were only there 2 hours and it was bloomin freezing... but did us good. Went to the beach where DH proposed, very happy memories  Did yogabunny's recommended poses when I got home, get the bllod flowing to the right places  then bangers and mash for tea, yum. Currently watching Countryfile, love it 

Hope you're all well ladies, and thank for being fab xxx


----------



## Helen78

Mooncat- Your day sounds lovely even if it was cold at the beach!  

Fairy Fi- Wow, 20 week scan! That's great news and I hope you enjoyed the barn dance, never been to one but it sounds like fun  

Yogabunny- How did the matchmaking go? You're a brave lady, I find if one or the other isn't keen they end up asking you what you were thinking! lol

MDD- Did you get your   yet? Hope its all going ok?

Diamond- Hows things hun? Hows DH now?

Hello to anyone else reading...

Well AFM- I did test this morning (on 3 different brands!!) and there is a faint line on all 3. Its very clear but much lighter than the control on the first response, you can see it but its v light on the clearblue and barely there but you can see it on an internet cheapy. I'm worried its a chemical as they are so faint  , does anyone know whether the embryo behaves as though it is younger (as it needs to regenerate) if it has suffered some damage in the defrosting process? OTD is weds so lots of knicker watching and POAS over the next couple of days!! 

Sorry for the long winded waffle about myself!

H xxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Helen - I hope and pray those lines stay and get darker     We need some more bfps on this thread. Bring it on   
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## Sunny12

Helen - cautiously good news!! Obviously you will have better idea on OTD but for what it is width I had read somewhere that BFP come later with FET so faint at this point could be cos of that xxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

Helen, that sounds like good news, and  you have a few days for it to get stronger, try not to spend too much money on tests!!

my matchmaking means friend is supposed to go along to a gig this evening. I am quite wary, but, what the heck! 
i have had a slight headache for days now since starting the bum bullets, i really need it to go away, paracetamol does nothing so i am upping the water xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Helen - Great news about the lines!   As the others have said, you have a few days until OTD, so I think it's looking very promising for you!

AFM - Sorry, I've just not had anything to post about really, so been staying quiet for the time being. Am now on CD25 and no smiley   . I've pretty much given up for this cycle, just don't know what's going on with my body. Temps aren't telling me anything at the moment, as they're slightly higher than usual pre-O temps, but lower than usual post-O temps. So I'm kind of in a constant grey area at the moment. I don't know if to expect AF or O or what really?! CM's been all over the place too, so poss an anovulatory cycle (which I have only ever had once in 2 years!), just bloody typical when we are due FET   . 

Hope everyone else is doing well, sorry I've not been very chatty, just not been in the mood with all this going on.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mooncat

Helen, as others have said, that all sounds very positive. Hope you can keep distracted for the next few days and that Wednesday brings good news  

MDD, sorry to hear things haven't gone to plan this month, it must feel very frustrating  Your little frosties aren't going anywhere though, I know waiting is really hard, but important to wait until the time's right xxx


----------



## Mooncat

Quick progress update from me - this morning's scan showed lining just over 11mm  Was the quickest scan I've ever had, and the most monosyllabic consultant, so no real idea about the quality, whether it was triple striped or not etc. But didn't ask though, delighted with the thickness and don't want anything to fret about! So it's next Tuesday for me and my frosties 

Helen, still thinking about you and hoping tomorrow brings you fabulous news 

Yogabunny, hope you're feeling excited but relaxed about Thursday, really not long now 

Let's have a bit of  for everyone xxx


----------



## yogabunny

Great news Mooncat !


----------



## Sunny12

Mooncat - Brilliant news!  Wow an actual date eeeeek how exciting.  Good thick lining.  I know what you mean about the non-communicative ones, it really puts you off asking! xxxxxx

Yoga - are you this Thursday

xxxx


----------



## yogabunny

Yes Thursday! (eek)


----------



## Fairy Fi

Mooncat - woohoo to having a date for ET, fab news          Let's hope your frosties do you proud and enable you to achieve your dreams   


Yoga bunny - wow honey, you're going to PUPO soon aswell, bring on the bfps                 


Helen - I have everything crossed for you tomorrow, I hope you start the flurry of bfps               


Take care all
Fi xxx


----------



## Mooncat

Thank you all for the encouragement and kind words and dancing bananas 

Me and DH both finding this cycle mentally and emotionally harder than the last... after talking last night we've agreed we're probably still grieving for our BFN, and FET is too soon. It's tough because after the BFN you want to take positive steps, and keep going with the process, but I think we've agreed if we don't get a positive result this time we need a longer break before trying again. 

But anyway, negativity and sadness isn't what any of us need right now, got to stay positive that it will work. Bring on the BFPs!!!


----------



## Sunny12

Mooncat - you are totally right that it is v difficult to get blance right between greiving bfn and getting on with it. I also think that it is harder after bfn cos you don't have the blind hope, you are more realistic cos you know what bfn feels like, I think it makes it all so much harder. Xxxx

Helen - thinking of you today on you OTD!!! Xxxxx

Yoga - when do they do the thaw? Is it tomorrow morning then you head in if all ok or do you go in then they do it xxxxx?


----------



## yogabunny

MDD - has your smiley turned up? How frustrating it is, but IT WILL happen in the end. If you wait til next cycle at least you will be more and more ready.  

Thank you FairyFi, I am quite excited now. Hope you are doing well.  

Mooncat, I know what you mean, even without the BFN, I now have had experience of it not working out and so it is hard to get the balance of optimism and realistic expectations. I am trying to remember that if it doesn't work out I will feel crap anyway, so trying to keep in the present moment and take one step at a time. Easier said than done, but we can do it.  xx

Helen, lots of luck for today xxx

Diamond - good luck for your scan tomorrow xx

Sunny - They said they would call only if there is a problem with the thaw, so for once hoping the phone does not ring! we are very lucky to have 8 blasts at different grades, so I hope that 2 make it ok and that the thaw does not deplete our little team too much! I know it is a bit greedy, but would be nice to know there is another chance without the OHSS factor. How are you? Are you now waiting til after your holiday?

Hope everyone else is doing ok, I am having a mini clean the flat session today, as tomorrow I am planning to take it easy - I have acupuncture booked, a copy of bridesmaids for some giggles, and a phone catch up with one of my best friends in the evening xxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Yoga - you have loads!! That is brilliant. Are you def going for two then? I have one so evèrything crossed. Worked out with clinic that can have injection on 5th for dr then 19th for scan then scan day get back from holiday in 2nd April. Not sure when after that it is transferred

Xxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

hi sunny, 
these different protocols are confusing, but hopefully you will get to ET quickly after 2 april scan. I think your schedule sounds perfect a holiday in the middle what can be better! 
We have decided we will go with whatever the team advise for 1 or 2, but the nurse thought that 2 would be advised due to my age, boo hoo I am not getting any younger, I was 33 when we thought what the heck, let's throw away the birth control, oh innocent times!!  xxx


----------



## Helen78

Evening ladies,

Sunny- That's so exciting, the start date is just around the corner and with a lovely holiday to keep you calm in the process! Lucky ducky  

Mooncat- Glad the scan went well and regarding the recent BFN, it is tough isn't it. Our BFN was at the end of Nov and started patches for FET in Jan which was quite quick but I felt I needed to have the hope a new cycle brings I think. I have everything crossed that this is your time and you'll soon be celebrating a BFP    

Yogabunny- Sending     and   to you!! Good luck tomorrow!!  

MDD- How are things? Did smiley arrive or will it defo be next month now? I hope you're ok hun  

Fairy Fi- Hope you and baby are both well?  

Well AFM- Thank you all so much for your support and well wishes, test this morning said   however I was still worried about the faint test line so went into clinic for bloods. When they called they were happy with levels of 132 at this stage and didn't feel they needed repeating just wanted to book heartbeat scan for 22nd March (I convinced them we should do bloods on Friday too as I'd like to check  )

Um, does anyone mind me still coming in and saying hello? Please say if you would and I'll stick to read only but I want to know how everyone gets on and offer support if people don't mind?  

H xxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Helen - amazing news, so chuffed for you, I've been wondering about you all day today, whoop whoop        I really hope your BFP is the start of many more on this thread    
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## Sunny12

Helen - now I can really let loose with dancing bananas     brilliant news and you should totally hang around and give hope for the rest if ya.

Xxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

what great news helen 
please hang around and let us know how you are getting on xx


----------



## Sunny12

Yoabunny - Thinking of you today        for a good thaw and a sucessful transfer.  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Helen, super congratulations honey   That is lovely news.

Yogabunny - Good luck for today, hope the thaw and transfer both go smoothly  

afm - Well, smiley is still absent, CD28 now, still no temp rise though. Think I may have to call the clinic and get advise as I'm just feeling lost now. I don't know if they'll suggest medicated or what really. Just want to get on with it, it's now been almost 5 months since our last result, I thought we'd at least have had transfer by now, I'm missing our embie  

Hope everyone else is doing well, I will post more again once I get my head straight!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

*advice


----------



## Fairy Fi

Yogabunny - hope all goes well today and your embies do you proud    Woohoo, you'll be PUPO soon, so exciting   


Delilah - sorry you've got no smiley, youll get there honey, whether natural or medicated, don't give up hope, your BFP is just around the corner   


Take care all
Fi xxx


----------



## Sunny12

ModernDay delilah - Really sorry there is no smiley yet, each day must be agony.  How do you feel about doing a medicated one?  Don;t worry about coming on here and letting it all out, that is what we are here for.  We all understand the frustrations with the delays and how unfair it all is.  It really is unfair that we have to go through all this.  When we see we have to do IVF I reallythink that should mean it is all plain sailing cos we have alreday been through so much (especialy you and I's DH's with their retrivals as well!!) but then there are BFN's and complications.  It is not fair and hopfully we will all be rewarded with a BFP at the end of it all  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Thanks Sunny and Fairy Fi, it's so nice to have the support of you guys on here who unsderstand and know how awful it is. If we have to do medicated we will, but I really wanted to try a natural cycle as I think my body being pumped up on drugs certainly contributed to the negative result last time. I guess it just doesn't want to play ball so will have to move things along. I think I'm going to try to ring the clinic. I just want to know where we are headed now, the limbo is dreadful isn't it?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mooncat

Super busy today and haven't managed to get on.. just grabbing a quick visit...

Helen - Wooooooo hooooooo! Fab news! So pleased for you     A big boost to us all for someone else to show it really does work!

Yoga - Hoping all goes well today, you have a great crop of frosties, fingers crossed they bring us our next BFP 

MDD - Sorry you're having such a bad time of it. If it helps, medicated FET is nowhere near as full on as IVF, no nasty stimming injections,  just hormone tablets, still definitely feels less harsh than IVF. Hope you get some better news soon 

Sorry I don't have time to catch up with everyone else, so glad I checked given Helen's good news though!


----------



## yogabunny

thank you so much you for your lovely messages, you really are amazing, and gives me a boost   

yay PUPO  which is the furthest i have been on this ivf journey. amazing!!
With only 1 embie in the end, but a good one, they followed the doctors notes saying 1 only, as they said good quality blast, would have overruled it and put 2 if was not  but i have faith in the beanie! 
currently lying down for a bit. fairyfi, helen, how much did you rest up?

MDD- I found same as mooncat that a medicated FET is much better than IVF, although i would have preferred natural too. perhaps you can ask for no dring, that's one less thing xxx

sorry for lack of personals, will no doubt be on here lots during next 10 days - test date is 9th march, the day before mothers day  (hmmm is that good or bad?!) xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Yogabunny -   congratulations on being PUPO!!!!!!!  Brilliant news.  One good one is all it takes so you should be happy.  My accupuncturist told me that in every batch there is one that is clearly the best and has the best chances so there you go that one is the one you have found!  Well done little blast surving the thaw!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ttc79

Congratulations Helen on your BFP  all the best  -  defo stick around and hopefully see  a lot more BFPs to come 
Yogabunny , congrats on being PUPO - fingers crossed for BFP on 9th march 
Moderndaydelilah - hopin your smiley appears soon , if not just means you be extra prepared for nxt month
Fairy Fi - hope you and baby are well 
Mooncat - wtg on your lining , tuesday be here before you know it 

AFM am now on day 3 of Dr injections so far so good


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Yogabunny - Congrats on being PUPO   Hope youre 2ww is super speedy and you get a beautiful   at the end of it!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

*your


----------



## Fairy Fi

Yogabunny - woohoo     On being PUPO glad you've got a lovely strong one on board    I really hope and pray that this lovely little embies answers all your dreams     On my first cycle 2ww coincided with Christmas hols, so I rested up a lot, this last cycle was in term time, so had transfer on Friday, rested at the weekend, then back to work on Monday. Do what you think is right. There's no right or wrong, you gotta go with your instincts. Hope 2ww speeds by.


Delilah - even ïf you have to do a medicated, I found it far less harsh drug wise than a fresh cycle, so try not to worry if that's the best way forward, it's really not too bad    At least once you phone the clinic they can advise you and they know what's best. 


Take care all
Fi xxx


----------



## Helen78

Hello,

Yogabunny- Yay!!!! Congrats on being pupo hun. Got everything crossed for you   I was off the table within seconds of ET and went out for lunch etc and back to work after that so I didn't really rest! I also have a 19 month old DS so not lifting wasn't an option so nothing was any different than normal hun.

Mooncat- Eeeek, so close now, hows the PMA holding up?  

MDD- I had a semi medicated fet, no DRing just estrogen patches that I only needed to change every 3 days, barely felt like I was having treatment which made it much easier than a fresh cycle. Hope you are able to start soon, its so frustrating when you are ready to go and get held up  

Fairy Fi- how was your 20 week scan? Did you find out whether its a boy or girl or are you having a surprise?

ttc79- If you're on day 3 of DR when will ET be hun? Hows it going?  


AFM- At the clinic in the morning for bloods again  

H xxx


----------



## yogabunny

Helen - hope everything goes well at the clinic, thanks for sharing what you did, i was starting to freak out by the stories of women staying in bed for days, i just can't do that!

FairyFi - thanks for the bananas! It's so nice having you and Helen here to check in, you are so right I am going to go on my instincts 

MDD - thank you!! How are you getting on? Did the clinic help you out with any suggestions?

TTC - hurray, you are off the mark! how many days of DR?

Sunny - thank you, I am hoping this is the one. My friend only had one embie make it through the fertilisation process for her fresh cycle and that was her little boy, so that always gives me hope. Your little one is waiting for you   

Mooncat - how are you? Still super busy? Is it your scan on Tuesday?

Diamond - how are you?   

I am going to take it easy this weekend, then visit my family i think, as DH is away for 2 weeks from monday - he will be away for OTD, so will have to do that by phone/skype  , he has a great job working with music tours but it is not the best for stuff like this!!


----------



## Mooncat

Afternoon! Managing to get a lunch break today, so time to catch up...

Yogabunny - Congrats on reaching the PUPO stage  One good one is the best way, I think, shows they think it has a really strong chance. Your OTD seems soon, 10 day rather than 2ww, that's great too. I have ET on Tuesday all being well, thawing my two 5 day-ers, hope I only have to wait 10 days. I'm away with work the fortnight after and not relishing the thought of finding out away from home. Hope you can keep busy and do some nice things whilst DH is away. And lots of  

Helen - PMA returning thanks, last weekend wasn't good, wish pregnancy announcements didn't knock me so hard, but determined to get to a postive and calm place before Tuesday - tai chi, yoga and visualisation ahoy! Hope clinic visit went well this morning. I agree with the other ladies, please stick around, great to have success stories on here  

TTC - Yes, Tuesday is coming round quickly. The weekend is bound to fly by, they always do, then I'll only be a day away  Pleased to hear you're on your way and all is going well so far!

Hope everyone else is doing well, relaxing weekend for me - date night on Saturday night, then we're out for a walk and pub lunch with friends on Sunday. Hoping for no more bombshells! 

Have a good one lovely ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Yogabunny - Have decided to hold off on ringing clinic, as I don't want them to cancel the cycle then get a smiley!! My temp was LOWER this morning...Hoping it may be an ovulation dip, as I do get those quite a lot just before O. Bloody test came up with an error message this morning though! So redid test 4 hours later and still neg, is it too hopeful to think I may get a   tomorrow?? Just want to know one way or the other now! Hope you get to do plenty of relaxing this weekend Yogabunny, sounds a bit scary doing test results via Skype though!

Mooncat - Sounds like you have a lovely weekend lined up too   I'm sure that'll make it go nice and quickly until your ET! Sending positive vibes to you. Hubby and I are having a total free day tomorrow, feels like we haven't had a day off together without having to do smething in ages! So nice lie in, then maybe some pottering about on the cards. Think we are both in need of a nice chill, and just some reconnection time.

Happy weekend to everyone else!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ttc79

hi helen and yoga bunny - Am no sure of ET date yet , got my baseline scan on 20th which means i be dr for 23 days ,


----------



## yogabunny

ttc - so april will be your month ?  

mdd - sounds like a good plan,    i don't think it is too hopeful, i think is totally possible the smile is coming tomorrow  

mooncat - thank you. tuesday ET? how exciting, i hope it all goes well, yes it is great having such a short time to wait for a blast, i guess as "it will be 2 weeks old" but seems not all clinics do the same? Your weekend sounds lovely, enjoy xx

hello everyone, happy friday!!! xx

ok, the time is already going at snail pace, i am quite enjoying it so far! - but i am already imagining symptoms before they can even happen. was sure i had weird pulling on my belly button? i will be a nightmare by end of next week! i also had a baby pepper inside a pepper when making lunch and thought, oh a baby one, what a good sign!!!


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Hey all, well AF decided to make a surprise visit today! So either I didn't ovulate last cycle, or the tests just didn't pick up my surge. Very very frustrating, esp as I now have to wait until Monday to contact the clinic to find out what to do next! I honestly don't know what they will suggest. My heart wants me to try natural again, but my head is telling me to throw in the towel and do a medicated. I guess the clinic might not give me a choice this time! I guess as I'll already be CD3 by the time I ring the clinic that a transfer this cycle would be out of the question anyway for a med cycle? I'm not sure what the protocol involves...

Hope everybody's having a nice relaxed weekend.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

MDD - I am sorry AF turned up for you. I can't imagine how frustrated you must be! If you do medicated you should be fine in this cycle. Protacols might change clinic to clinic but my treatment starts day 20 of cycle, this Tuesday xxxx

Yoga - baby pepper is a great sign, the wait us the worst!!! Xxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Thanks Sunny, yes I guess I can start DR this cycle, but I just meant no transfer until April   Waiting, waiting and more waiting eh?!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

PS. Good luck for starting your treatment


----------



## yogabunny

oh MDD i really hoped ov was just delayed.   
 Sorry you have to wait, as sunny says it is so frustrating. lets hope you will be able to start on day 20, it's 20 days perhaps you can fill that with something every week towards your goal, like acupuncture so you feel like you are getting somewhere.   it WILL happen soon   

sunny - great you will soon be on your way! it will go quickly with your holiday as well.  yes, more waiting, i am already a nutter, i am day dreaming about positive results and then worrying about how disappointed i could be         i shall fill my days next week so that it goes faster, but this weekend i am trying to take it easy.


----------



## Katiebells

Hi Everybody,

I hope you dont mind me popping in, I am starting my 1st fet and was just wondering have you girls any advice?

I would really appreciate a few tips.

Wishing you all heaps of good luck xx


----------



## yogabunny

hi katiebells,   i'm om my first fet, and i'm in my 2ww so not sure am qualified to give advice yet! there are a couple of lovely ladies on here who have bfps.... i did acupuncture in the lead up, as well as before and after ET, i am taking pregnancy supplements and listening to circle and bloom's fet cd as i needed to relax this time after the anxiety of OHSS, and at the minute i am eating a few brazil nuts every day to help implantation. lots of luck, when do you start? xx


----------



## Mooncat

Morning all, hope everyone had a good weekend 

MDD - So sorry to hear AF turned up  I hope the clinic say you can get started on day 20 of this cycle. Medicated isn't so bad, there seem to be lots of different protocols, but some only involve popping a few hormone pills, and at least you get a little bit more control. Let us know how you get on. 

Yogabunny - Baby pepper definitely sounds like a sign to me! Sorry 2ww is driving you a bit nuts  Good that you have stuff planned to distract you though. Keeping busy, but not just doing anything strenous is the way I'll be going, too much time sitting around thinking not so good! 

Katiebells - Welcome to the thread, hope you find it as supportive and helpful as I have. Good luck for your cycle 

AFM - ET tomorrow - eeek! Panicking that thaw won't go well, but I think that's only natural  Just going to get me head down at work today, then have a really relaxing evening, and hopefully a good sleep!

Have a good day ladies xxx


----------



## yogabunny

good luck for tomorrow mooncat   xxx


----------



## Sunny12

Katiebells - hello and welcome to the thread! How are you feeling about your FET? Xxx

Mooncat -    for successful thaw for you! I have just started getting nervous about mine and it us still a month away!!! Xxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Mooncat - Really hope transfer went well for you, update us when you get chance!

AFM - Rang the clinic this morning to tell them the witch arrived but no surge. They said they'd call back within 48 hours   So was settling myself in for a long wait - but they rang back about 3 hours later   Makes a nice change! They've basically said we can try for a natural cycle again, but if no surge by day 19 I'm to ring them and they'll send out drugs so I can start DR on day 23 ready for medicated cycle. So it's best of both worlds really, we get to try one more time for natural (which I really wanted to do) without wasting an extra month if we don't get the surge   So happy faces all round for now!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

MDD - that's great news    You have another chance to go for natural and if not, then you can get moving with a medicated. Sounds perfect solution to me


----------



## Sunny12

MDD - that is perfect!!!!  Like you say best of both worlds!! Really pleased for you xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Hello everyone  

I am due to start my FET cycle April/May following my first BFN last month!! We were going to take a break but we saw our consultant on Friday and he was keen we get started ASAP so we are having this month off then back on it!! 

Just wondering if there is anything anyone can recommend I do in the meantime to help? I am looking into acupuncture and starting running again, still taking multivitamins,folic acid etc... 

Also, what exactly is involved in a standard medicated FET? My nurse mentioned on Friday it is just 1 ?prostap injection on day 1 and the tablets and progesterone...is there anything else? 

Sorry for all the questions, I just want to give us the best chance! 

What stage is everyone else at with your FETs? 

Xx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Mooncat - best wishes for tomorrow, fingers crossed for a successful thaw and transfer. You'll be miss PUPO tomorrow   


Yogabunny - are you going really    yet? Hope you're keeping occupied    I like your little baby pepper,definitely a good sign. While on 2ww I saw a car reg with FET then another one with BFP 😃 When going through 1st treatment, the first song we heard on transfer day was "take that - greatest day" (lyrics - this could be the greatest day of our lives) and we heard exactly the same song on radio alarm on test day    I like to believe in signs, helps keep me positive    Hope your sign works for you too   


Delilah - great news honey, best of both worlds, you get the chance to try naturally and if not medicated, that sounds the perfect solution   


Welcome katiebells and daydreamer, make yourselves at home on our warm and friendly thread    Hope we can help and support you through treatment. 


Sunny - how are you doing sweetie, hope you're doing ok.


Take care all
Fi xxx


----------



## yogabunny

thanks fairy fi, i agree, signs can help you feel positive. i am at my parents helping them look after my niece and nephew today, so will be kept busy! looking forward to it as haven't seen them since xmas

daydreamer - welcome and lots of luck. so sorry for your bfn   
fet is easier, and although we are all on varying protocols the only other thing is a couple of scans to check lining. for me it has been less drugs, less hassle, much better   sounds like you are getting prepared, i also did acupuncture and got back into my yoga, in my time inbetween cycling i allowed myself a bit of fun, as had been so good in lead up to fresh cycle, i needed to let go a bit, a couple of nights out with some drinks and a few lovely coffees!! so i  i would say try and do some nice things together and with friends before the rollercoaster starts again. 

i have woken up with crampiness, and now in my parents creaky old house, needing a wee but don;t want to wake everyone up!! i used to creep in at about this time as a rebellious teenager (used to know where all the creaks were!), how things change!   
xxxxxxx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Hello Ladies - Can I join this thread please. 

I did my first IVF round in February and just had a miscarriage / chemical - not quite sure which it was I had a good 2 weeks of thinking I was pregnant anyway ! 

Luckily I have 4 frozen embies and am looking at a FET fairly soon. My clinic indicated I could do natural or medicated but for the natural, I would have to wait an extra period so they can monitor my cycle. My period hasn't come on from after my BFP but yesterday's scan didn't show any sac so the sonographer indicated that I would probably ovulate again before I bleed so I suppose we are talking at least 2-3 weeks before I can have 1 clear round ? On these timings would I be right in thinking we would be talking end of April for a medicated and probably end of May if we went for a natural. That seems ages. I know that these frosties won't be ageing but I suppose I am planning for failure ie if I have to do another round of IVF, we would be talking 6 months from now. 

However I also know that I still have a reasonable chance of a spontaneous (having fallen pregnant naturally 18 months ago) so I don't know if I am panicing too much about my age and I know I still have the prep months to try naturally - have just bought the duofertility monitor in desperation ! Any pointers, ladies - particularly if any of you had BFP and then wanted to go straight into a FET round - how long did it take for your body to be in a position for it? Thanks xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Yogabunny - Hope the cramps are a good sign! Bet this last week is dragging for you eh?

Cornishtwinkle - Hello and welcome   Sorry to hear about your MC. I'm afraid I don't have any advice re getting back to 'normal' as I've never been pregnant, but after our failed ICSI it took my body a number of months before it started to feel a bit more normal again. You have a hell of a lot of hormones pumped into you, and they can linger and cause havoc for a long time! But it's really down to you when you feel ready to go again. Good luck!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Mooncat -     the next we hear form you is that you are PUPO!!!!   

*Yoga* - 4am post!!!! Cramps MUST be a good sign - did you go for a wee

*Cornishtwinkle * - Sorry about the MC/chemical so cruel . Like MDD I have never had BFP but after cycle my periods have always been a couple of days later than expected. I completely understand about wanting to get started straight away, I hate the feeling of time trickling away and planning for if it works or not etc. I did not have a preference natural or medical and as it was I did not get a choice! If you don;t mind either way they just go with the soonest I say 

*Daydreamer* - Sounds like you are doing all the right things, being active and healthy and accupunture. Are you taking vitamin D? At this time of year i think we are all deficiant!! I am having medicated FET. Today is day 20 and I am off to clinic for my Down Reg injection at noon. Then I will wait for a bleed (poss 10/12 days) then a scan, then they will give me stimm pill sto take 3 times a day. Back in 12 days for another scan then 4/6 days later ET!!! As long as a normal IVF cycle but only the one injection!! Did you feel you needed a break because of teh mental effect of BFN? I can understand that, did Dr give reason to get cracking quickly?

Hi fairy Fi - I am doing good thanks - hope your pregnant self is doing well too?? xxxxx

afm - Leaving for clinic now for my dr injection. Here we go again.......................................

xxxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Good luck Sunny   Hope this is it for you lovely xx


----------



## Mooncat

Thanks so much for all your good wishes - officially PUPO  Both blasts survived, one looked really good, the other one got a bit damaged but as still potentially viable they put both back. Enjoying the happy glow of getting this far  Feet up and a cup of peppermint tea for me now, will try to pop back later to catch up properly xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

*Mooncat* - Great news!! Huge  on being PUPO, well done little embryos!!!!!!! Good for you putting your feet up and well done with your warming peppermint tea!!!

Thanks *MDD* 

*afm * - DR injection all done so on my way.....
xxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

Yay mooncat my PUPO buddy    Congratulations, well done little embies!

Hi Cornishwinkle welcome to the thread, lots of luck to you  

Hurray Sunny,   reached xx

Sending some babydust out there


----------



## Fairy Fi

Mooncat - whoop whoop    On being PUPO          Bring on the   sending you bucket loads of    
Take care, feet up and hope the 2ww doesn't send you too   
Fi xxx


----------



## diamond55

hi everyone
it's got so busy on here I just read up about 7 pages! I'm so chuffed for you PUPO ladies and Helen -   whoop whoop!

welcome to you new ladies - you will get great support and advise from all the lovely ladies on here.

well the clinic told me I'd be having ET on Friday so got emergency nursery day booked, changed plans etc, then yesterday they told me ET would be Sunday. So now I have a dilemma which I need all your help please:

We have a big family dinner booked for mothers day with all my family and DPs on Sunday and at the time it is booked I need to be 2 hours away in London so no way I can make it. No-one knows we are doing FET and I wanted to keep it that way. I can fake a sickie to explain my absence but my DD is 14 and of course she will notice I'm fine and not home when they return from the meal. Or I could tell everyone to stop the questions, but I don't want to tell my DD.

Help me with ideas ladies please.....xx


----------



## Helen78

Evening lovely ladies  

Eeek, been lots of activity in here!

Mooncat- Yay!!! Congrats on being PUPO and with 2 blasts as well, sticky wishes to you!   

Yogabunny- Not long now hun, crampiness sounds good! My folks used to have a creaky house too (which I also knew every creaky step of for when I was creeping in, not that I crept that often I was usually too trollied to bother!!!  )

Sunny- Congrats on DR injection, all go for you too now  

MDD- Glad you've managed to get a compromise you're happy with and you will be able to go ahead soon

Diamond- Thank you v much and whoop whoop indeed   Its a tricky dilemma you have, I think if it was me I'd just tell everyone as the stress of hoping no-one noticed the lie would make the day more difficult for me (plus I can't hold my water as they say!!  ) I hope you don't mind me asking but why do you not want to tell DD specifically?

Fairy Fi- Hello  

A big hello and welcome to Katiebells, Daydreamer and Cornish twinkle- lots of luck and     to you guys   Its a lovely thread hence they can't get me to leave....!! 

AFM- not much to update here, back to work today, booooooo!!   

H xxx


----------



## Mooncat

Thanks you all for your nice messages, really means a lot  

Sunny - Great that you’re off the mark and all ok so far. Hope this is the time for you 

Yogabunny – Hope you’re keeping sane PUPO buddy. I don't think any of your behaviour sounds too , all quite normal  Not too much longer now anyway, although it maybe doesn’t feel that way for you!

FairyFi – Thanks for the dancing bananas, always raise a smile  Hope you and bump are doing well.

Diamond – I think you’ll be next to join the PUPO club – Mother’s Day has to be a good day for it! Your dilemma is a tough one, I don’t know what else you could convincingly say apart from that you’re ill. Hard to blame another medical appointment when it’s a Sunday  Sorry I can't be more helpful, hope you can come up with something. Important to try not to stress, whatever yoiu decide  

Helen – Hope work is going ok! 

Daydreamer – Welcome  As you’ve probably gathered I just had ET yesterday. My treatment was DRing with buserelin for 2 weeks, estrogen tablets for 2 weeks to thicken up the lining, then estrogen tablets and progesterone pessaries up to and after transfer. I've just been making sure I get pleanty of protein, and been having a mug of warm milk and five brazil nuts each night 

Cornish – I got a BFN at the end of November and started DRing for FET at the end of January. Physically, I’d say that felt fine, but emotionally I do think it was a bit too quick  Good luck with whatever you decide 

AFM – Last time, I was PUPO I made a conscious decision not to get my hopes up, but it was still heartbreaking when we got the BFN. So this time, I figure I may as well enjoy the next ten days assuming I’m pregnant  I’m letting myself believe it’s worked, and my little ones are getting comfy and growing well, I’ve even been talking to them  OTD is Monday 18th, which is 13dp5dt. I think I’m going to test on day 11, which is the Saturday, so I can celebrate/commiserate with DH for two days. 

Hi to anyone I missed, hope everyone is doing well xxxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Hello lovely ladies,

Thank you for all your messages of welcome and advice   This seems like a really lovely thread so I will make myself comfy on here  

Cornishtwinkle...   hope you are OK! I got BFN on my last cycle so I am not sure for you but my consultant was quite adamant he wanted us to go for FET asap...we wanted a break but now we are hoping to start again in April. Have you had an appointment since?

Mooncat...Big congrats on being PUPO     How are you feeling? I LOVE the sound of warm milk and brazil nuts (does that make me crazy?) I will be adding that to my list of things to do next cycle  

Yogabunny...how are you finding 2ww?

Sunny...congrats on DR injection being done and you are officially started again - exciting 

Sorry if I missed anyone off, I have sneaked online during break at work so not much time!! How is everyone else doing?
xxx


----------



## Katiebells

Thank you girls for your warm welcome.

Mooncat and yogabunny wishing you every success its a rollercoaster time, I hope this is your time. 

Daydreamerand Cornishwinkle when are you cycling?.

Diamond 55 could you need to go to the doctor with this terrible sickie and there was a massive wait.......
Sunny 12 and Fairy Fi hope you are doing well?

Hello to everyone else I hope I didnt leave anyone out.

AFM my transfer is the 16th of April all going well. I am currently on the pill, thinking of doing a few reflexology classes, taking heaps of vitamins and wishing and praying for another miracle.
Any other little things you girls think I should be doing?

Katiebells xx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Katiebells - I'm waiting for my af after chemical ( though they've not ruled ectopic out yet) I'm expecting it to be may tbh though I'll speak to clinic again on Friday. Was due to go up on 14th for 7 week scan so need to convert that to a review meeting. I'm going to see what the consultant suggests re timings and type of fet. Still very early days for me - but hoping I can learn lots from sitting in on your cycle ?


----------



## Daydreamer88

Hi Katiebells,

We have decided to take this month off as a mental and physical break & have next nurses consultation on 2nd April so whenever AF arrives after that! I am enjoying the time off but excited to get started again! Very scared though!!! 

How many frozen embryos do you have? How many will you have transferred? Do you know what grade they are? I think it sounds like you are doing everything right! My consultant just said to have a healthy diet and look after yourself and that is all you can do really! 

Random question...can I continue with my running right up until embryo transfer? I know you can't during full cycle due to stimms, so am I right in thinking I don't need to worry this time around?

cornishtwinkle...   I really hope it turns out to not be ectopic...I bet you can't wait for AF to come and just have it done with and look towards next cycle  sending you lots of love xxx


----------



## Sunny12

Daydreamer - yep, I am doing teh same (with netball).  I think the risk when stimming is twisted overy of something like that, so with FET we are ok!

Hello All!!

xxxx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Yes daydreamer - I really can't wait for af to arrive - it's so strange so often I'm there willing it to stay away. 

Back to have my next lot of bloods done tomorrow - really hope they don't go up again... feeling a bit faint and unwell today so really hope there's nothing more sinister there particularly as I'm wanting to get myself in better shape and don't feel like exercising in current state. Must also book my next acupuncture appointment as so much tension in my shoulders. Not sure how often to do the acupuncture - what do you other ladies do?

Mooncat - Looks like the 2ww for the FET is every bit as stressful as IVF cycles ! You learn such a lot about yourself through this process, don't you ie how you respond to events and I suppose there's a lot of dealing with disappointment and not believing the successes. It's a whole community that up until a year ago, I knew nothing about but now I am emotionally dependent on. I had 1 friend doing IVF and now i realise I had no comprehension of how she might have been feeling or what she was going through. I will certainly be more empathetic to friends in the future.

Still struggling a bit to keep on top of everyone's schedule so sorry if I don't offer up good luck wishes at appropriate points in treatments !


----------



## Sunny12

Hi Cornishwinkle - I have accupuncture every week so that they can really get working in the areas they think need it (for me she says it is working on strengthening the spleen).  On ET for both my cycles I had it before and after on the day of transfer.  I will try and do that again this time but if I can;t manage it I am not going to get too hung up on it.  It is lovely and relaxing (I ususally have a little sleep when they are in!)

xxxx


----------



## diamond55

evenng everyone
just a quickiw to say thanks for you advice on my timing problem. My clinic have been great and after taking ages checking my notes, scans etc they have said they will do ET tomorrow after all so my meal is fine and I will be PUPO this time tomorrow! OMG!!

lots of baby dust xxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Diamonds - how exciting!! Good luck, hope all goes well xxxxx


----------



## Helen78

Hurray, good luck Diamond, will have everything crossed for you hun. Sending   and  

H xxx


----------



## yogabunny

Good news Diamond, good luck today, let us know when you are PUPO!    

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing well. Can't chat today too nervous about tomorrow   xxx


----------



## Mooncat

Diamond - Briliant news  Good luck today honey xx

Yogabunny - Hope you can distract yourself today chick, so hoping tomorrow brings fab news    xxxxx

Cornish - You sure do learn a lot about yourself, though I'm not sure what I've learnt about myself is good  It's so much harder than you think it would be, it's unsurprising people don't understand really. Yes, I'd like to think I'll be more empathetic generally in future 

Random day off today. Boss looked unimpressed when I asked yesterday, but I think recognised I might cry if the answer was no! Just been so tired since Tuesday, think it's the relief of getting to the PUPO stage. Still feeling  and  anyway. Have a great day all.


----------



## Sunny12

Yoga - OTD tomorrow!!!? How did that happen?    can you look me in the screen and say you have not yet tested...? Are you waiting till tomorrow? Xxxxx


----------



## Katiebells

Hi All,

Wow there is heaps of activity on this thread which is great I will be popping heaps of questions.....

Diamond best of luck for today.

Yogabunny thinking of you 

Daydreamer i have two frozen embryos awaiting, I feel so nervous about this process and a million what ifs going through my head. If they both thaw I will look for the 2 to be implanted. We had 5 years of ttc with a heap of unsuccessful attempts that I have actually lost count of until my last one 19 months ago in which we were blessed. The body is aging but the mind is convinced its 18!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cornishwinkle I will hopefully be able to share some useful bits, i feel like i should be taking more meds the fet is quite different to the fresh cycles.

Mooncat hope you are resting and attempting to keep sane.

Fairy fi and Helen a big hello.

Hope everyone else is well and Im trying to scroll down and hope that I have not left anyone out and if i did I will make amends on my next post

xxxx


----------



## Katiebells

And a big hello to Sunny 12 xx


----------



## yogabunny

Thanks mooncat and katiebells   

mooncat, glad to hear you are    i have enjoyed lots of movies and books and chill time, hope ur too.  

sunny, i know, i have not tested early as i came to my mums house with no tests. and buying locally where i grew up, the whole world would know i had bought a test before i had even POAS!!!   ALso, my clinic gave me a really early OTD so I can totally tell you I have not dared to do an early test.


----------



## Fairy Fi

Yogabunny - I have everything crossable crossed for tomorrow       Here's a little good luck banana dance too            You can never have too many dancing bananas   


Mooncat - I don't think you're   for talking to your embies, I did exactly the same, I put my hand on my tummy and had a nice little encouring chat with them. My little mantra to them was 'grab and grow' one of them certainly listened   


Katiebells - I know what you mean about the body getting older but still feeling 18      Hope you're well.


Diamond - hope today went well and you're snuggled up on the sofa PUPO   


Helen - how are you doing chick?


Cornishtwinkle - crazy isn't it, that when on this out of control ivf rollercoaster for once in your life you're willing your af to come! Come it arrives soon, so you can climb aboad the roller coaster which will take you to your BFP   


Sunny - how are you doing sweetie?


Daydreamer - enjoy the time between treatments and make sure you have lots of nice things planned   


Hope you're all well, it's really busy now on here, I hope you all reach your dreams very soon"
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## yogabunny

Lovely ladies, it is a BFP  I really can't believe I am able to type this!
1-2 weeks on the clear blue digital.
Early days but so so so so so so happy and also overwhelmingly relieved and grateful to have made it this far. Thank you for all your support and lovely messages.
xxx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Yogabunny - what a brilliant start to the weekend! So pleased for you and take it easy! What are your next steps?


----------



## yogabunny

thanks cornishtwinkle, it is amazing    DH and I are in shock!!    i'm not sure of my next steps, i could only think a little into the future for this.... I know i continue taking the pessaries and call the clinic on Monday. I am not sure if they do a blood test or not, I think there is an early scan to check it is all in the right place... I will be POAS every week I think, just to make myself believe it is true! xx


----------



## Mooncat

Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!                  

Yogabunny, I'm absolutely delighted for you  This news has brought tears to my eyes - the first time I can remember tears of happiness about someone else's pregnancy in oh so long! Wooo hoooooooo! 

What a start to the weekend, have a great one everybody xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

thank you mooncat    it is so nice to share it with you, especially remembering the earlier thread we were both on too, i have everything crossed for you        and i think talking to your embies is totally postive   . i told mine about all the people that are waiting to meet it and love it !


----------



## Mooncat

That's it, it's always great to hear about anyone's treatment working, but because we had first IVF together and EC on exactly the same day last time, but it didn't work out for either of us, your BFP is especially touching for me. Not to mention the fact that you're very lovely, always positive and supportive to everyone. So, so happy for you 

I was just starting to lose pma a little, been getting some twinges, and feeling hot, and general AF like symptoms... but will step up the talking and keep believing  Hope you have a great weekend, bet you're walking round with an ear to ear grin


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Yogabunny what fantastic news to wake up to!   So so happy for you! Rest up now and let that embie really snuggle in tightly  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Yoga - 
     absolutely brilliant news!!! So so so happy for you, like Mooncat said it is v strange feeling of being happy emotional at a pregnancy announcement. Huge huge congratulations to you and your DH
Xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Yogabunny - wow wow wow whoop whoop woohoo, so completely and utterly chuffed for you, so lovely to read lovely news on here. This calls for some more bananas                         


Take care my sweet
Fi xxx


----------



## yogabunny

thank you ladies, i am welling up     
I am just still in shock it is slowly sinking in and allowing my smile to get bigger and bigger. xxx

mooncat - i had days of losing pma with no symptoms at all, and then some AF cramps, some hot temps, funny taste in mouth, no spotting. hang in there     

xxxx


----------



## diamond55

woooooohooooooo yoga, so chuffed for you, couldn't happen to a nicer person

I am now PUPO! It all went well and the embriologist said he was quietly confident which of course I read far too much into...
Just taking it easy and looking forward to a nice meal out tomorrow with the family.

Hope you are all doing well - it's so busy here I've lost track of who's where but thank you for al your good luck messages yesterday
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Diamond - woohoo to being PUPO         That's great news' I hope yogabunny's was the start of a massive flood of bfps   


Mooncat - hang in there Hun, I remember with my BFP I was convinced af was round the corner, all the signs were there, but instead got a BFP, so don't give up   


Take care all
Fi xxx


----------



## ttc79

Yogabunny , sending you huge congratulations on your BFP , am so happy for you


----------



## Helen78

Hurray, well done yogabunny       

Eeek, well done on becoming pupo Diamond, hope the 2ww goes quickly for you  

More   mooncat to help wit the PMA  

I'm ok thanks Fairy Fi, a little bit worried about a very small amount of blood when I wiped at one point today (it was pink and a v small amount admittedly, no pain and it hasn't carried on but I'm on constant knicker watch!! Sorry for TMI) 

Hope everyone else is well and having a lovely weekend  

H xxx


----------



## yogabunny

Thank you ladies

great news Diamond, sounds like you are PUPO with a strong one    

Helen, try not to worry, i phoned clinic as i had some today and was so upset after my 1 day of celebration! They asked if was bright red, as it wasn;t and had stopped, they said very normal in early pregnancy and to use a 3rd progesterone if happened again. 

xxx


----------



## Helen78

Thanks Yogabunny,

I've had more but brown today albeit still very small amounts and it comes and goes, its like lucky dip wiping!! (sorry, that really is tmi). Hope yours clears up v soon hun. I haven't called the clinic I was waiting to see how it progresses and will call them in the next couple of days in case they will do bloods as scan isn't until 22nd.

Hope everyone else is well and has had a nice weekend  

H xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Hello ladies..wow lots of action on here  

Firstly huge congratulations to yogabunny that is great news!     

Mooncat...how are you doing? 

Cornish...any sign of AF?

Helen..how are you? Hope no more blood?

How is everyone else doing? Any news from anyone?

AFM...I have been back to feeling negative over the weekend...I had a dream on Friday night that the treatment had worked but we were a bit further on an I had a little bump...then I woke up    It sounds ridiculous but I have been a bad mood ever since, just feel like it's never going to happen starting to feel like I am banging my head against a brick wall, we have wanted this for so long!! I am sure you have all felt like this at some point so will understand what I mean!! I need to snap myself out of it and get my PMA back!! AF should be due this week, although I expect it to be messed up with treatment and never really regular anyway so just waiting to see what happens!

Big   and lots of love to everyone

xxx


----------



## yogabunny

daydreamer, i know that frustration, it really feels like nothing is ever going to happen and you are in limbo. ALso annoying when your own mind plays tricks on you in your dreams! 
It WILL happen.    This is your first FET, so perhaps this is what your body has been waiting for.   

Mooncat - how are you? symptom spotting? any POAS     

Helen - how is it going? I had a bit more this morning and AF type cramps come and go. I know these signs can ben good or bad, so really have to wait it out.  

LOts of love to everyone else   

So here begins my next 2WW to scan to    that all is ok. Taking it easy today after scaring myself with spotting and on off AF type cramps, and so curled up watching made in dagenham on iplayer, i am loving all the women in the film!


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Hi Daydreamer - i havent been on this board for a week or so until things had sorted themselves out. i had ordered my duofertility and joined weightwatchers but there is no sign of af . im hoping its delay is a good thing after all because of the odd goings on last week. My 71 beta (at 5 weeks 5 days and after chemical diagnosis) seems to be doubling so I'm thinking my 2nd embie may ave implanted just as my 1st embie gave up. The hospital is a bit confused at moment ( they asked if it could be a new conception, which it can't be as no sex since EC)  I'm waiting for another scan on Friday but if I get good news, and I'm feeling pretty confident that I will (hope I'm not deluding myself) I will be over the moon. Of course I could find myself setting myself up for a massive fall! 

Hope your dream is just a premonition that one day you will wake up with your bump.


----------



## yogabunny

wow cornishtwinkle, what a rollercoaster! wishing you lots of      and


----------



## Daydreamer88

Thanks yogabunny, good to know that it is normal to feel like this! Feel so daft letting a dream get to me...bloody cruel dream!! Thank you lots for the positivity, just what I need at the minute   You are right, maybe my body needs to have a bit of time to calm down! My consultant said something similar so I am hoping you are right  

You are doing the right thing resting and trying to keep your mind distracted!   Hope these next 2 weeks pass quickly for you!!   

xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Cornish...WOW   that all sounds promising! It is amazing what can happen!! I really really hope for you that your 2nd embie has implanted        sending you lots and lots of good vibes for good news on Friday! Please let us know how it goes!!

Thank you I hope so too   


xxx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Thanks guys. Yes if my miracle happens I'll be writing all over these boards about delayed implantation and measuring behind so all the lovely ladies on here don't give up hope too early! But boy, it is a rollercoaster of emotions. I always felt like my life seemed like a bit of a B movie and this would be a lovely closing chapter!


----------



## Sunny12

Cornish - OMG that is incredible!!! What an amazing story! You totally need to shout from the roof tops if this works out!! Wishing you huge good luck for next scan/test xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Katiebells

Huge congrats yogabunny what a wonderful journey awaits you xx

OMG cornishwinkle that is great everything crossed that Friday will be your dream.

Helen try not worry about the brown stuff.. I had some of that before, to be honest every time I went to the toilet I lived on my nerves waiting for something to go wrong thinking that it was all too good to be through. If you are worried though at any time I would contact your doc just for your own reassurance.

Hope all the bumps are doing well xx

Daydreamer hope you are doing well? x

Hi to everyone else xx
AFM starting injections on the 18th apprehensive yet really excited.

xxxx


----------



## yogabunny

hi sunny, holidays soon? hope weather gets better for your travels, today is crazy, lots of people stranded in brighton! hope you were not affected by bad trains xxx

thank you katiebells, not long for you now   

mooncat mooncat where are you?    

afm i am struggling to keep the faith, so will waste some money and POAS tomorrow, even though that wont tell me a lot! i am worried i over did it on saturday as i visited friends, and we were walking around the town a bit too much including a large set of steps


----------



## Fairy Fi

Yogabunny - you are PREGNANT, so start believing it. Just think if you weren't going through IVF and fell pg naturally, you wouldn't even know it and would be living life fully as usual, so I wouldn't worry about overdoing things. Have some bananas to cheers you up!!!!      


Helen - try not to worry about brown discharge - I know easier said than done. As long as its not red. Many women have had bleeding throughout pg and have had a healthy baby   


Big hellos to everyone else   
Take care all
Fi xxx


----------



## yogabunny

Thank you FairyFi  I needed that, and the dancing bananas


----------



## Sunny12

Yoga - it was not too bad in London so stated all day ended up on train that took 2 hours to get back. Quite a lot of snow and still going!!! Holiday is week on Sunday so hoping AF holds off for a few days so dates fit. Sorry to hear PMA has dropped if I try and imagine BFP I think I'd find it hard to believe too but as Fi says you are pregnant!!! So exciting xxxxxxxxx

Hope everyone doing ok? At wedding at weekend someone asked DH if we are going to have kids, since our good news from specialist in Jan (that we should be able to get more swimmers!) DH all positive and I loved hearing him say "hopefully by this time next year" xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Helen78

Good evening all  

Yogabunny, it'll be fine hun and as Fi said don't worry about doing too much, if babies didn't stay cos we walked too far or climbed steps there would be a lot less of us!   I also have on and off cramps and I'm less worried about the bit of brown blood this time as had both with DS and he's very healthy!! 

Daydreamer- Sending you a   hopefully the dream is a premonition and one day very soon you'll be sitting with a cup of decaff remembering the dream and smiling to yourself  

Fi and Katiebells- thank you for the reassurance, always appreciated  

Mooncat- when is OTD? I'm sorry I've lost count of the days....

AFM- Called the clinic today as need a new script anyway and asked about bleeding and they are doing bloods tomorrow so hopefully they will be nice and high.

Hope everyone is well  

H xxx


----------



## Mooncat

Sorry I’ve been quiet ladies, oof, lots going on…

Cornish – How incredible? Even your clinic is stumped hey! Really hope that it works out well for you, would be a fabulous tale to tell 

Diamond - Welcome to the PUPO club   Sounds like everything went really well and you have a strong one on board. Hope the wait isn't driving you nuts already 

Yogabunny – I’m here! Not tested yet, too early     I’m sure your spotting and cramping are positive signs chick, I can absolutely understand you finding it hard to relax and accept that you’re pregnant, but like Fairy Fi says, you are  You had a beautiful lining and a really strong blast, so why wouldn’t you be? Only your faulty tubes that have stopped it up to now. Believe!  That said, if you feel like taking it easy, take it easy. ‘Listen to your body’ as my super wise mum would say  

Helen – Hope you’re managing to keep your pma  You think the waiting’s over, then you just get a load more waiting! It’s a week since ET for me now, so over half way, OTD is Monday 18th, but more on that in a mo… 

FairyFi – Thanks for your reassuring words  I’m swinging between feeling quite positive and being sure AF is just about to show. All the symptoms I’ve got could mean anything, so just got to be patient (never was my strong point!)

Katiebells – Not long until you get off the mark. Exciting stuff  

Daydreamer - Sorry you're feeling down  It's really important to give yourself time to grieve after failed treatment I think, even though a big part of your brain wants to crack on. It gets hard to let yourself believe it will happen, but you only have to read all the positive stories on this site to see that there's every chance it will. Look after yourself, try to do some things you like, avoid negative people, you'll get that pma back 

Sunny – Hope you’re keeping well. That’s so lovely DH saying that, so nice to be able to feel positive, everything crossed that he’s right 

AFM – Trying so hard not to symptom spot, but mostly failing, it’s just so hard to ignore stuff!  Still getting occasional cramps and twinges, sore boobs, weird taste in my mouth… but all easily attributable to hormone treatment and/or impending AF. OTD is Monday 18th (13dp5dt) BUT I’m thinking of testing Saturday 16th. I’m not a tester (only ever done it twice in 4.5 years ttc) and don’t like the thought of doing it before OTD, but I’d much rather find out while I have two days at home with DH to digest the news (good or bad), than at start of working week, especially as I go away to a conference for 3 days on Tuesday. Your opinions please – is 11dp5dt a sensible time to test? 

Hi to anyone else who’s reading, sorry to anyone I’ve missed, and buckets of  all round xxx


----------



## sunnyp

Hi Mooncat I tested 5 days before OTD (5dt) and i got a faint positive so testing two days before would be ok, I know what you mean about waiting till Monday and if you get bad news then having to face the world and his wife is going to be tough let me know what you decide to do?


----------



## yogabunny

hey sunny(12) glad to hear the trains were running ok, lots of stranded people down here, what a nightmare for them. thanks for your message it is hard after so many knock backs to believe and i feel like af is coming any minute!

helen - thank you it helps to know you went through this with with DS and it was all ok. 

mooncat - i would think 11dp5dt would be a good time to test, based on what i was advised by clinic. I had to get the digital ones so I wouldn't be peering at it deciding if there was a line or not! I know I need to believe in where i am at now. i have circle and blooms visualisation/relaxation and I am finding some of that every day is helping get back my pma. 

hello sunny p  

i POAS and it says 2-3 weeks now  . My cramps have got worse and another load of brown blood and spotting. I had my only previous fleeting BFP 15 years ago, and AF came a few days after, it feels like it did then.   I am going to try a gentle walk and see if that helps relieve the cramps. I have lots of work tomorrow, so that is probably a good thing. I am banning myself from google and only going to check this thread. Mission PMA


----------



## Mooncat

Thanks SunnyP and Yogabunny, I think I will go for it. If it’s showing negative at that point then I think it’s game over.

Yogabunny – Sorry to hear you’re worrying about your cramping and spotting  Have you increased your progesterone? The test is a really good sign, stronger than it was a few days ago   Sounds like you’re doing all the right things anyway, I’m doing the Zita West relaxation/visualisation cd everyday too, though in my case more relaxing goes on than visualising, I usually fall asleep!  Is DH still away? Keeping busy is a good thing I reckon, I thought about taking more time off work to relax, but I’d drive myself even more nuts  I’ve also put myself on a Google ban for 2ww symptoms – I’ve opened it a few times but closed before actually searching... Sending     xx


----------



## yogabunny

thank you mooncat,       i don;t know what i would do without you all. How is the ZW one? I find just the sound of the voice on mine can send me to sleep now! Keeping busy definitely will help us both. Yes DH is still away and I cannot wait to see him, he gets back middle of night on Friday. That hug is going to be amazing! My sister has also told me that she had AF cramps every month during pregnancy, so that has also helped me feel a bit better, and i think spotting is more common during ivf pregnancies. I hope this IF has not turned me into a worry wort, but i suspect that it has!
Not long now for you, you are doing well    
I am cooking a healthy feast for myself tonight, lentil dahl, sweet potatoes and watercress salad! Getting some veggie meals in while DH is away, he would like it but prefer to have a steak on the side


----------



## Katiebells

Yogabunny just a quick post to say try not to worry I had such bad pain before my test date that I thought I was dying, went to GP and seriously considered going to hospital. 

Hi to everyone xxxx


----------



## yogabunny

Thanks Katie bells - what was the outcome in the end? I can see you're still alive   , but what did the GP say and did you have a healthy pregnancy?


----------



## Katiebells

Too funny Yogabunny, I tested positive and gave birth to two beautiful little girls, difficult pregnancy but worth every second. Gp couldn't shed any light neither could clinic, pain was so intense at times you could see my skin wet.. Weird, im convinced that my body would rather be anything but pregnant and was raging........

xx


----------



## yogabunny

i'm glad there was such a happy ending   
so weird isn't it how we are all so different, people say every pregnancy is different, so let's hope your next one is super easy 
are you an aussie hun? i can detect some australian in your messages! x


----------



## Fairy Fi

Yogabunny - try not to worry yourself, i know it's only natural to worry considering the journey to get your BFP, but the cramping is probably your uterus stretching  and spotting doesn't mean an end, many women have spotting throughout pg. 


Take care and keep believing in your BFP  
Fi xxx


----------



## yogabunny

thank you lovely fairyfi


----------



## Daydreamer88

Hi ladies,


Feeling ill & very low tonight so not posting (other than this!) but I have been keeping up with u all and just wanted to say yogabunny..keep the PMA and stay away from google lady!! Thinking of u Hun and   this is just your body getting used to pregnancy  

Fi...loving don't worry bee happy...even made me smile which is an achievement with the mood I'm in!!

I will be back tomorrow to catch up with personals after a good nights sleep and a talking to myself to resume to PMA!  

As always big   and lots of love to everyone xxx


----------



## Sunny12

Daydreamer -    you should def post when you are down as well as up. That is what we are here for and everyone of us can identify with the down tunes and feeling low. This is all so so tough. Hope you can find done hope from somewhere so you can focus on your frosties and maybe dare to think it might work.... Getting v close for me now so I am getting v nervous and finding it tough to think about 'if it works'. The stories from our friends on this thread who us it def can. Still hard to imagine it being our turn though. Hope you are ok



Yoga - what a strange place you must be in, I dare not imagine what it must be like but you have got passed the biggest hurdle but until hear/see a HB it must be so hard to relax and accept it! What date is your scan?

Xxxxx


----------



## charlie14

Hi ladies I'm new to this FET board.


I had a IVF cycle in 2009 and gave birth to my son in 2010 who is 3 next month. From that cycle I had 4 blasts frozen.


I have just started the pill on day 2 of my cycle to start the FET treatment hopefully start down reg at the end of the month very nervous. Hoping for a BFP this time would love a little brother or sister for my son. I have decided to thaw all 4 blasts as the embies are to be destroyed next feb as they have been store 5 years. Hopefully I will get a good embie from that batch not sure if they will put 2 back because of my age depends on the quality I guess.


----------



## yogabunny

thank you daydreamer, that is a good way to look at it, our poor bodies have been through so much, mine is probably in shock! Looks like we have had similar Lap and dye (i had lots of adhesions too) and OHSS experience!
Hope you are feeling better today, it's rubbish being ill anyway, and as sunny says we all know what those low days are like, you are bound to have them as this journey can be so LONG and sometimes you just need to get it out there to feel a bit better   Today is a new day, hope the PMA is coming back.   

sunny - i am so excited that your cycle is coming up, you have been so patient. i loved what your dh said too   . that is the way i think to be brave and allow yourselves to believe in it.
i think like you i have not dared to think about what if, so with these symptoms i am scared that it will all go wrong, scan is on 2 april 
btw i went to an expensive abdominal fertility massage b4 ET in sussex at a retreat, i decided to throw everything at this one!!!! let me know if you interested in details. 

charlie - hello and welcome. Congratulations on your little boy, lots of luck for this cycle, I think we have all found/finding FET much easier than a fresh cycle, less drugs, no EC, less appointments, so hope that can put your mind at rest a little. 

afm, I realised I must sound ungrateful for this amazing BFP, with all my worrying! So from today i am going to live every minute of this step of the journey remembering how much energy i have put in to get this far. The sun is shining here, looking like a gorgeous day .


----------



## Sunny12

Yoga - loving the lovely butterflies, blue sky's sunshine - yep it is going to be a cracker!! Please send me the details I like the sound of that!!! Xxxx

Charlie - hello and welcome!! 4 frosties that is brilliant!! Do they only freeze them for 5 years cos of damage etc?

Xxxx


----------



## Jen2012

Hi Ladies,

I been following pretty silently on this thread but active on a different one about FET.  Just wondered if I could ask if any of you had swollen glands as a side effect of the drugs.  I have been on buserelin for 51 days at full does and 13 days now at half dose and started taking estradiol on 1st March and although lining was thick enough and ready to go at my scan on 8th March the doctor has said we will have ET on 21st March so just been one delay after another to be honest but we are getting there.  

My reason for asking is that on Monday I woke with a swollen gland in the left side of my neck, not too painful but more sore.  It got gradually worse over the day and I went to my GP yesterday who said it was fine and couldn't see any infection.  Then this morning I have woke up with my left cheek swollen (I assume there is another gland there) and it is sore too.  My neck has gone down slightly too. 

Has anyone else had this at all?  I have tried to contact the clinic but no response as yet.


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hey all
I've been silently reading everyday!
I'm pretty low today.... We had 2 day blasto transferred last Thursday at 4pm. 
I tested yesterday got a negative and tested today and still negative...... Feel it's all over one of the blasts was hatching before transfer was a strong one......
Lining was perfect, could it be I'm overweight?

God our test day is Saturday my partner is going to be so upset......

Becki


----------



## yogabunny

becki - it's too early hun, hold on, it's not over    there probably no pregnancy hormone produced yet. try and wait til saturday  

sunny - they will do this separately it was £70
http://www.simplyhealingcentre.com/treatments-therapies/massage-therapies/abdominal-sacral-massage.html

jen - i don;t know i'm afraid, it may just be something else, i hope the clinic rings back soon and has good news for you. 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Daydreamer88

I am back feeling better today! Warning - this is going to be a long post, you may want to skip it if you are easily bored  

Katiebells...I am Ok thanku hun, how are you doing?

Helen...thank you  I hope so too! Your comment made me feel a bit more positive so thank you. How were your bloods?

Mooncat...Thank you  I did read through this board and see all the success stories and I am slowly getting PMA back...hope you are OK?

Sunny...Thank you hun  I did a lot of googling myself last night  (see below!!) and I ended up with my head in a mess and wound up  I am OK telling people not to google but I am the worst culprit myself  But you are right I should post when down, I just didn't want to get everyone else down!! I have been getting on OK not thinking too far into the future but yesterday I started to look further and if this treatment doesn't work and along with google I ended up in a bit of a meltdown  When is your transfer? It is even more scary I think after BFN to let yourself think it might work...but you are right reading on this thread makes you see that it can! Just hope it does for us this time 

yogabunny... You do _not_ sound ungrateful at all! I think it is natural to worry after everything you have gone through! 

charlie... hello, welcome  Congratulations on your son...4 frosties is very good!!! Fingers crossed one of the 4 will be a little brother or sister 

Jen...I am sorry I didn't have these side effects but could you maybe try the clinic again or go to your GP to see if they can do a blood test to check your hormone levels? Hormones can do crazy things to your body!!

Becki...as yogabunny says it is too early! Easier said than done but keep calm   
I am wondering if anyone here has had something similar or if I just sound totally crazy before I phone my clinic 

Since a few days after ET I have had tiny red dots appearing all over my skin, more each day. My clinic had no idea what this could be so I went to see my GP last week who thinks they are hormonal, as I mentioned the IVF and he thinks for definate they are not anything else, and to wait a menstrual cycle to see what happens before doing anything further but he basically said he doesn't really have a clue  So then last night I was looking in the mirror and realised my veins have become really visible at the top of my legs and into my stomach, I have never had this before and don't know exactly when over the past few weeks it has appeared, so I turned to Dr Google  Both of these point to estrogen dominance and one of the major causes of this is low progesterone as when progesterone levels are normal it helps to keep estrogen levels down.  And all of this obviously hinders implantation...

I am concerned as for my FET the clinic are planning to give me cyclogest pessaries again and don't believe my progesterone levels could be low as the pessaries are adaquate but all the evidence (and bleeding before OTD) is making me think this could really be a possibility. I don't want to go through another BFN if it could be avoided by my clinic giving me the injections and I am not really comfortable transfering my embryos without this being looked into properly...

How am I going to get my clinic to listen to me?!!

Any advice is greatly appreciated...thanks lovelies 

xxx


----------



## Mooncat

Yogabunny - Pleased you sound so much more positive today, that’s the spirit 

Charlie - Welcome, hope all goes well.

Becki - TOO EARLY!   I had ET last Tuesday and intend to test on Saturday (which is still before me OTD) Good luck   

Jen - Afraid I can't help either, could be anything, just a sign of being run down generally I guess, the treatment is tough physically and mentally. Hope you get an answer you feel happy with, try to stay calm and positive 

Daydreamer - Sorry you're worrying about low progesterone. I was a bit concerned during IVF too, as I bled well before OTD. After some debate, they agreed I should take 3 pessaries this time, and I'm taking the back way - I feel happy with this, I'm certainly feeling loaded with hormones! I know it's frustrating if the clinic don't listen, unfortunately Google can be a blessing and a curse, you can find stuff online to back up pretty much any point of view you want. I think all you can do is have a frank conversation with them, explain your concerns, tell them you'd be happier with a higher dose. As I understand it, you can't really have too much progesterone, so no harm in upping the dose this time 

AFM - I’m a bag of nerves today, really struggling to concentrate. All this positivity has felt great, but I’m suddenly terrified I’ve got my hopes up too much  But anyway, it was a conscious decision to be positive and worry as little as possible, then deal with the worst if it happens… Today finding out feels very close but oh so far away at the same time!  Sigh. 

It is looking lovely out there, think I’ll nip out for a walk in the fresh air xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Mooncat...hope you managed to get some fresh air and clear your mind a bit! I think it is great you have been so positive but it is natrual to feel slightly scared too! It it such a tough journey!! I don't think it is possible that you can get your hopes up too much, if things don't work out you will be heartbroken regardless of how you felt beforehand...so get back on with the PMA as you have every chance of this working out for you!! But you can come on here and vent out all your negative thoughts and positive thoughts and anything else if it makes you feel better  

You are right about google being a blessing and a curse, I am so bad for it but usually don't get quite so carried away...I just feel that as neither the clinic or GP can tell me for sure what is going on with my body I have taken to google and for me it has just resurfaced and confirmed my earlier fears, I think I am just so scared of feeling like this again and thinking I could have maybe done something to change the outcome, even if it is a very slight chance!!! What is the total dose of your pessaries, I think mine were 200 or 400 per pessary, are yours the same.

Big   & lots of love to everyone 

xxx


----------



## Mooncat

Thanks Daydreamer, definitely having a less positive day, but to be expected, we all have them. At least I don't have too long to wait now!

My consultant didn't seem convinced about low progesterone either, said injections are horrible and he almost never recommends them. We compromised on upping the pessaries (because of where we live we have to pay for our own treatment, may be less flexible if NHS I guess...)

Yes, Cyclogest 400mg, 3 times a day (first thing, last thing and somewhere in the middle ). I've definitely felt physically different during FET 2ww to during IVF 2ww - lots of different symptoms, sore boobs, weird taste in mouth, bit queasy - putting most of those down to the extra progesterone!


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Thank you for your comments, have to be honest.... 
I'm having trouvé to even get out of bed! I just need to know......

I'm never like this! Damn hormones

Becki xxx


----------



## yogabunny

day dreamer - i agree with mooncat! i am on 3 pessaries since spotting started, and the clinic said to do it for 3-4 days, but have no worries if i want to continue with 3 a day til scan, so seems like it is not a big deal. I always get concerned that the clinic will think i am crazy ivf woman whenever i ask them anything, but they are usually really responsive and helpful.

becki -   i have felt like that this week when scared it was all over. just wanted to sleep and wake up when it was scan day. 
do anything to distract yourself. you are so nearly there becki, all the signs are good so far.   

mooncat - get listening to zita, i found that helped in the last few days as my mind kept wandering off. not long now, 3 more sleeps.


----------



## Helen78

Hello ladies  

Crikey its been a long few days but I'll get to that later!!

Mooncat- I think you should get a reliable result on the 16th hun, sending you lots of     Got everything crossed for you

Yogabunny- Ah, the joys of IVF huh? Its normal to feel some cramping, I think its fine when the cramping comes and goes and is more of a worry if its v painful and all the time. Hows the spotting now? Sending you some    too  

Charlie- Hello and welcome. Theres bound to be at least one good one in 4 blasts hun  

Sunny- stay strong my lovely, the question isn't why would it be me? Its why wouldn't it be me? You have a great chance and with a bit of luck this will be your turn  

Becki- Its way too early! Step away from the POAS!!! 5 & 6 days post transfer it wouldn't have shown as a BFP, good luck luck and  

Daydreamer- I think you have to do what you're comfortable with and you know how you feel about it BUT I would say that the little pink spots could be anything and would most commonly be a mild viral infection which will sort itself out or maybe a mild reaction to something, high estrogen levels wouldn't have been high up on my list of likelys (is that a word?!) I would be tempted to try the extra cyclogest personally but I hope you find a way forward that you are comfortable with    

Jen- Is it possible you have a dental abcess? You don't always have a lot of/any pain but can have swelling in the neck and cheek? Hope its gone or you have found the cause in the meantime.

Katiebells- Yogabunny might "hear" you as an aussie but I'm hearing you as northern irish!   I think its the use of the word raging which is v NI!! lol

Fi- I really liked the don't worry bee happy, very cute  

If I've missed anyone my apologies  

So, AFM- After my spotting I had bloods done and they had gone from 353 to 25,068 in 11 days. Great, very happy and smiley going about my business yesterday until 6pm when I went to the loo and discovered I had had a bleed rather than spotting, so lots of tears and thinking it was all over (again!). I called in sick today and called clinic and demanded a scan. To cut a long story short, I saw what looked a lot like a beansprout with a heartbeat   So happy bubba is still there. Scan lady said it looked like there had been a hematoma underneath the sac and that was most likely the reason for the bleeding but that it looked less liquid now so should start to ease and back to original scan date of 22nd, fingers crossed ladies  

Right I'm off to bed, sleep well all  

H xxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Helen - wow that is brilliant news!!! Roller coaster but worth it in end to see heart beat!! How long pregnant are you officially? Xxxxxx ps you are right "why wouldn't it be me"  

Yoga - hope you are feeling today? Hope things have settled down. I have emailed the massage place thanks for the link I have emailed them and hope they can fit me in! Xxxxxx

Cornish - good luck today let us know how you get on xxxxxx

Bec -I agree with everyone else that it is v early to test. I also read that FET BFP can take longer to show as well xxxxx hope you are ok xxxx

Hello to everyone else!! Xxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Hi lovely ladies  
Recently pma has been wavering for some of you, so I think it's time for some dancing animals to lift spirits and to send you good vibes        

Why not any one of you to get a BFP, dreams can come true 

Take care all
Fi xxx


----------



## Sunny12

Fi - in strangely good spirits today so just joined in with the dancing pandas!!!!! On train to my best mates to meet her new baby. So much easier to be excited/enjoy these things when you are mid treatment. She knows everything so won't be doing the whole telling me how much she loves her baby which most new mums seem to need to do!! Bitter? Me? Xxxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Haha FairyFi, I love the dancing pandas! Definitely raised a smile so thankyou! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

where do you find your animals FairyFi!       They are perfect and keeping me smiling.

sunny - i'm not sure if i left it a bit late for that massage as i was already quite tense in the tummy area from nerves, its a deep massage and i coudl have done with being more relaxed to start with! if you had it before your hols might be perfect. The lady who owns the place is a real mother hen, let me know what you think!

Lots of work today, but i am off to the acupuncturist later this morning, really looking forward to telling him where i am at. he is so sweet and didn't allow me to pay for 2 sessions on day of ET, just paid for one and he was so excited for me. Have been thinking about how I can say thank you to him. 

Have a lovely day all.
xxx


----------



## Mooncat

Helen – Goodness me, you’ve had a traumatic couple of days! Ladies on this site really don’t get an easy ride of it do they? So pleased that the scan showed all is well    

Yogabunny – Started listening to Zita just before lights out (about 9pm for me at the mo!) Find it very calming and reassuring. That along with the mug of warm milk is sending me off a treat  

Fairy Fi – Loving the bum wiggling pandas, raised a smile this morning 

AFM - Just need to get through today and tomorrow at work. DH has asked me to help him bake tonight (?!) for a Comic Relief bake sale at his work. Baking isn’t really my forte, but we’re going to attempt flapjacks and brownies  Tomorrow we’re going to go out for tea, it’ll be the eve of finding out, so want to spend it doing something nice together 

Thanks for all the   means a lot xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Thanks for the advice ladies! It is good to know what other people have been prescribed for progesterone support and that you can can't have too much. I am just going to calm down and do as GP told me to and go back if it hasn't calmed down after AF, it was him that suggested it was hormonal...I thought it might have just been a funny reaction to the drugs as this is what one of the nurses at my work had suggested...I don't think it helps working in a hospital myself and seeing things from the inside-it turns me into a neurotic mess at times and determined to take things into my own hands   

Mooncat...well I hope your symptoms are not just the extra progesterone...as Helen says why wouldn't it be     Baking sounds lovely and it will keep you distracted and it is a lovely idea to go for some nice tea somewhere and spend time together the night before finding out...sounds like you have lots to keep your mind on other things  

yogabunny...Your acunpuncturist sounds SO lovely, hope you enjoy your session today   which Zita West CD did you get and where from? I am thinking of treating myself on payday  

Helen...congratulations on your scan! Bet you are so pleased  

Fi...I can't see your dancing pandas...but you are right dreams can come true and I hope they will for all of us soon  

Sunny...Glad to hear you are feeling good today! Hope you have a lovely day...it is so nice you feel mentally able to cope and I can imagine being mid-treatment helps. Hope you have some lovely cuddles  

xxx


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hi all

Been reading glad your all positive today, I succumbed again a POAS this morning  negative for me I am now 7dp5dt or am I 8dp5dt? Transfer was last Thursday.......

I tested 2 days early on my last fresh cycle and it came up I was pregnant, I feel I'm loosing my mind.

To take my mind of I'm blinging shoes today for my nieces and back to work tomorrow.

Beck


----------



## Daydreamer88

Hi Becki,

It's still too early to get an accurate result hun!! Step away from the pee stick!!   It is so hard waiting but your body needs time to produce the hormones anyway if it's positive!! When is your OTD?

xx


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Daydreamer; hey love they said test Saturday this was embryo nurse and the consultant said Tuesday :/ I feel no symptoms at all this time round..... Xx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Glad the pandas raised a smile, I think I'll post a regular pma dance of some sort    Little things amuse me   
I'll do personals soon, as I've gotta go back into work after lunch for parents evening    Grrrrrr on my day off. Oh well, it's the last one of the year   
Take care all, sending you lots of      And   and of course a couple of these             


Fi xxx


----------



## yogabunny

Yes please FairyFi, dancing animals all the way! hope parents evening was ok, last one done!!!

Becki - you are 7 dpt, if you can hold out til 9 or 10. it can happen...    

daydreamer, mooncat has the zita one, i have cirlce and bloom one, i treated myself to something every time I was paid in the run up to this treatment! Most of it was fertility related, i think it is about time i treated myself to something else! Retail therapy anyone?

mooncat, i am getting excited for you. hee hee ivf turns us all into grannies with our warm milk, warm socks, early nights etc etc! I secretly like it   

sunny, hope you had a lovely day and got some cuddles  

HI MDD, hope you are good   

hi everyone else.       

Got much worse today, so clinic has referred me to early pregnancy unit and they are doing bloods and a scan on Tuesday morning, they think they will be able to see a sack to check is still there and in the right place. Very pleased, they were really nice, and I can't be on this rollercoaster if there is no hope for another 3 weeks. DH will be here then too, so he can come and hold my hand.
However like a true FF warrior, after the drama, I dusted myself down removed my mascara that had run down my face, and went to a meeting with a  potential client, now have 2 days work freelancing for a new company at the end of next week! Very proud of myself. xx


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Thank you Yogabunny, I will try......
Good luck wishing you lots of luck and sticky baby dust xxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Yoga - well done you, great to sort that out so you can give yourself piece if mind and not spend 3 weeks worrying! Booked in for massage on Sunday. They asked how I found out about them. I explained then she was asking your name cos I said you'd been successful. I replied "erm...well I know her as yoga bunny!!". How many times did you go and how close to FET?

Got lots of lovely cuddles and some sick!! She was really cute xxxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Yoga - So glad they are listening to you. Good luck for the scan, hope it gives you some pace of mind  

Sunny - Glad to hear you've had a nice day with plenty of cuddles! 

Charlie'N'Bec - Try not to read too much into symptoms (or lack of!), they can vary so much from person to person. You can have every symptom unders the sun, or none at all, but it still doesn't give you a clue if you're actually pregnant or not!   Stay strong.

Daydreamer - Sorry I have no useful input to add! Hope everything settles down soon though.

Mooncat - Sounds like you have plenty to keep you busy the next couple of nights, seems like a fine idea! You're so nearly there, will be   for you.

AFM - Started the OPK testing yet again, let's hope this time will actually yield results! Trying to stay as chilled, happy and positive as possible this month. Started some yoga poses, and getting the hot water bottle on my tummy at any given opportunity (hoping this will some how help bring on ovulation sooner   ). 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

sunny - haha, i did think if you would say "yogabunny told me to come!" like some kind of crazy film!     well i'll let them know if it all works out, as no doubt they'll want a reference! I just went once, it's so expensive, and it was a week before ET, I think I would prefer to do it a earlier than that if I could have fitted it in, i felt like she might be messing with my lining i had spent ages building! i would just book one and see if you like it enough to book more, it's quite full on  and i had to wear a paper thong 

MDD - sounds like a good plan, i like all of these little things makes me feel a bit more in control of everything. and whatever happens you are going to be doing a FET this cycle!   

thanks lovely ladies, i feel a lot better now, one thing is for sure i am pumped full of hormones!


----------



## Sunny12

MDD -   smiley face appears soon for you!! Xxx

Yoga - thank you! I think I will just do the one, with the holiday and not owning a money tree I think that is all I can manage. Xxxx


----------



## Katiebells

Hey girls 

Theres nearly as much action on here as there is in Cheltenham......

Yogabunny & Helen 78 very close I'm Irish.

Fairy Fi loving your bananas and pandas it adds a lovely touch to a rough roller coaster ride.

To all those hormones and negative thoughts out there go pick on someone your own size.... or on someone who is in a better place.Leave these chicks alone.  This is such a tough journey as it is.

Yogabunny hopefully the scan will help ease your worrying.

Helen oh god how scary Im glad everything is ok, this fertility treatment will take years off us with the stress....

Sunny12 hope your visit went well its great that your midcycle and hopefully you will be swapping stories very soon .

Daydreamer I will check my prescription but i think i will be on 400 in am and pm. 

Mooncat hope that negative thinking is subsiding and those pandas and bananas are staring to kick in..

Hello to MDM and charlie n bec,

Hi to everyone else, I hope I havent left anyone outxxxx

AFM I had my first session of reflexology today, the last and only time I ever got  pregnant I did reflexology. I am trying to copy everything I did even down to the brand of medication. Its a little bit harder as my last treatment was in England. The clinic here are following the protocol that Dr George wrote out following a consultation in November with him. I hope I wont be kicking myself for not having the treatment with him now but moving embryos to England and managing the girls felt too much.

xxxxxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Becki..either way there is still chance for it to change..stay positive Hun   

Yogabunny...sorry to hear u have got worse   it is good they are seeing you tues and DH can be with you then...  

MDD...good for u being happy and chilled out   yoga is so amazing for chilled out isn't it?! As for hot water bottle...every little helps  

Katie...thanku Hun   these things can only help, especially if the reflexology helps you feel calm  

Lots of love to everyone  

Xxx


----------



## Mooncat

Daydreamer, MDD and Katiebells, thanks for your positive thoughts, it's a real boost 

Yogabunny, pleased you've got an appointment sorted, what a stressful time for you  Bet you can’t wait to see DH tonight  So proud of you for putting a brave face on and going to see a new client  It's so hard to find any energy or enthusiasm for work at a time like this, but if you can it really helps you to feel more postive I think. Well done you  Glad someone's excited about tomorrow, I'm just feeling sick with nerves and like I'd rather stay in my PUPO bubble  Better get myself to Boots today, I'm also going for digital, don't want any 'Is it a line?' business!

Have a good day all xxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Time for some more pma dances  

Promise I will do personals later, feel rough with raging sore throat and cold at mo  
Take care all
Fi xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Thanks for the chicks Fairy  . Sorry to hear you're feeling poorly, you and baby rest up today  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Hope you start to feel better soon Fairy fi!!!!! xxxxxx

Mooncat - hang in there xxxxxx

Cornish - any news?


xxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

rest up fairyfi and bump    must be from those peskie parents!

cornish,    thinking of you at your scan xxxx

mooncat, daydreamer, katiebells thank you for your kind words   

mooncat i am excited, i woke up at 3am needing a pee on OTD, i managed to hold it in til 4 and then i had to go POAS! 

hi sunny!

woohoo it's friday!


----------



## TillyT

Hi all,

Hope it's ok to jump in to this thread.  I'm due to have a frozen blast transfer this pm using donor eggs. Nervous is an under statement! Think I'm worse than for my fresh transfer when I got a bfn.

Clinic just rang to say one of the 2 they thawed haven't survived so they're going to get my third and last blast out to thaw! So nervous as this is really it! 

Just wanted to get this out my system as there's no one to talk to at home apart from the cat and hubby not due back from work till lunch time.

Has anyone had any positive experiences from frozen blasts that haven't expanded further after thawing before transfer? 

Thanks, there's so much support on this site


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Just a quick one girls - but it's GOOD NEWS !! One sac and yolk seen measurements consistent with the hcg levels and the implantation bleedthat  I had on the 25th Feb (I had my ET on the 11th and had my first +hpt on the 18th Feb) So my 2nd embie was just floating around carefully selecting where he wanted to plant himself hopefully for the next 8 months ! I am overjoyed but obviously conscious I have to be cautious. So in reality, I am now pregnant again without even having to unfreeze my 4 frosties ! I feel like the luckiest girl in the world! Thanks so much for all your support. I get a scan in 2 weeks plus I'm waiting on my blood results from the morning, I hope they are between 2-3000. Will do personals later xx


----------



## yogabunny

amazing cornishtwinkle       what great friday news     

tilly i can't help with your question, but lots of luck for today


----------



## Katiebells

OMG cornish that is unbelievable huge huge congrats. Wow what a courageous little blast you have on board, this is an amazing story xxx
Sorry tilly this is my first fet so im not familiar with the way things work, hopefully someone will advise xx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Hi Tilly...I have not had my blasts thawed yet so I have no experience yet, sorry!! But wishing you lots of good luck for this afternoon    

Cornish...WOW that is amazing amazing news!!! It is understandable that you are feeling cautious but this is really brilliant news and a true miracle   Huge congratulations to you!!    


Fi...rest up and hope you are feeling better soon  

xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Wow Cornish - It's a miracle! That little one must be a toughie! Fingers crossed he/she goes the full 9 yards (or months   )

Hi Tilly. Sorry I'm with the other girls, awaiting my first FET so no experience to share. Super good luck for this afternoon though  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Cornish - WOW!!!!!! That is incredible news     what a fighter that blastie is (not to mention choosie).  You must be over the moon!  Feels like a real miracle xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Till - Good luck this afternoon, again sorry I am a few weeks off my first thaw so no advice but hope all goes well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mooncat

Cornish - Fantastic news!  A story like that gives us all hope that you just never know what's around the corner! Hope everything goes smoothly for you from here on in.

Fairy Fi - Dancing chicks get a thumbs up from me! 

Tilly - I had two frozen blasts thawed, one was collapsed, but they still put it back as they said it could still be viable... I'm still waiting to find out my result 

Thanks everyone for more nice wishes, one more afternoon to try and concentrate on work...


----------



## TillyT

Hi ladies

Just thought I would update you, had 2 blasts transferred, the were expanding. So fingers crossed all will go well.

Stick little ones!    

Test date in 12 days, 27 march   

Good luck and best wishes everyone xxx


----------



## Sunny12

Tilly - Good luck      for successful outcome!! xxxx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Tilly - Lots of sticky thoughts heading in your direction...


----------



## yogabunny

Tilly - well done, now in the crazy 2ww stage, sounds like you have 2 strong ones on board you are now officially PUPO! hang on little ones.


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Tilly - that's amazing news congrats,
How is everyone else?

So I couldn't stay away from the POAS! So I tried a first response 20 mins ago and there wer 2 lines, one very faint light pink. 

God this is driving me mad, help......

Becki xxxx


----------



## yogabunny

BEC a line is a LINE!!!               This is sounding good

mooncat thinking if you for tomorrow morning


----------



## charlie14

Congrats Tilly fingers crossed

Charlie'n'bec sounds good to me I know once I have a transfer I will be testing earlier than they say I did with my fresh cycle. I have to wait 18 days FET apparently at my clinic don't think im gonna hold out that long lol


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hey all......

Ok preg test confirmed pregnant 1-2 weeks, my wife gave in )))
Thank you for everything girls.....

So I have a question for the experienced FET ladies, on my fresh cycle when we tested it was 2-3 weeks and I was having a lot of symptoms, this time round it says 1-2 weeks and no symptoms and we we tested same days! 

Am I just being a martyr and looking for something negative? 

Becki xxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

brilliant!
apparently the weeks are not very reliable on CB, so don;t read to much into it (i say although i can;t help myslef!!)
and from a fresh maybe you still had a bit of extra pregnancy hormone from the trigger shot?
maybe you are on less drugs this time, so less false symptoms and more real symptoms? 
whatever, it is a BFP! yipadee!!! xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Congratulations Charlie'N'Bec! Fantastic news       

Well done on successful transfer Tilly! Hope we're celebrating your BFP soon  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mooncat

Becki, FANTASTIC news, it was just a bit of too soon after all  

Tilly, glad all went well today, good luck on the 2ww 

Lots of good news on here at the moment, so hope I can keep it going... GULP!


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

I'm acting like a dippy teenager who knows nothing not a 31 year old well educated person! I've seemed to of lost all brain activity! 
I should of joined and listened to you ladies a long time ago! 

Thank you all.

Mooncat- thinking of you xx

Yogabunny- thank you, it was partner to partner egg share so no trigger shot last time, I'm just over reacting, thank you so much you have been great.

Cornish - amazing news congrats xxx

Very one else sorry typing on phone so very limited xxx


----------



## Sunny12

Charlie n Bec -      so pleased for you!! Xxxx

Mooncat - good luck for tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Fantastic to be reading so many positive things on here  Really chuffed. Long may it continue, bring it on  
Mooncat - wishing you bucket loads of luck for tomorrow, I hope the good news continues       
Tilly - glad things went well today, I hope the 2 ww goes quickly for you and doesn't send you too 

Becki - whoop whoop, that's fab, don't get hung up on having/ not having symptoms, every pg and every woman it's different. 

Yogabunny - hope you're doing ok sweetie, stay positive ... You're pg 

Cornish - wow that's amazing sweetie, so chuffed for you, great news 

Katiebells, Delilah, sunny, daydreamer - how are you lovely ladies? Hope you're well and keeping up the pma 

I'm not too bad, still have sore throat, not helped by talking constantly at parents eve last night. Feel zapped of energy today, but gotta keep plodding through the day  
Well, here are more dancing animals to keep the pma going and considering all the positive news lately I've keep up the dancing 


Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## Mooncat

Hi ladies, 

You may have guessed from the late post this morning's test was negative  Then as if to prove the point I started bleeding. Definitely looking like a BFN 

Hurts like hell right now, but we already had a a plan worked out. Going to take three months out, have a


----------



## Mooncat

Stupid phone...

Concentrate on other things, book a holiday, do some decorating... just get back to normal for a bit. Will try again in July, probably at a different clinic. 

Thanks for all your support, this is a particularly lovely thread, so glad lots of you are having better luck. Hope it continues  xxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Mooncat - I'm so very sorry honey, I wish it could have been a better result. I'm glad you can look to the future and have a plan. Big squishy hugs to you and dh, time time out, brush yourself off, enjoy time away from treatment, then at least you'll feel refreshed ready to start again. . You will get there sweetie, don't give up hope. 
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## yogabunny

oh mooncat, i really hoped that it would be different.        it is so unfair and so painful, and i wish i could change it for you.  
take some time away from all this, you haven't really had a break at all, and it is hellish. 
i know it will all work out for you in the end my cycle buddy. thank you for all your support, here if you need anything now or in July.
have a wonderful holiday, create some amazing interiors, spend time with each other.
as fairyfi says don;t give up hope.
     
yb xxxx


----------



## Mooncat

Thanks lovelies 

Fairy Fi - I always have to have a plan, it's the only way I stay vaguely sane! It doesn't get any easier, spent the day switching between feeling dazed numb, and sobbing manically  But horrible as it is, I am looking forward to getting back to running, swimming, zumba, the odd glass of wine, getting out on my bike, climbing some hills, a camping trip, maybe even a wild night out or two...   All the best for the rest of your pregnancy and thanks for keeping me smiling with your wise words and dancing animals xxx

Yogabunny - Thanks honey, I really hoped so too. I had a really good feeling about things this time, but alas it wasn't to be  I'd like some more investigations done before going through it all again, hence the probable change of clinic. DH has currently retreated into his metaphorical man cave, hate seeing him like this, but he'll come round. I'm very lucky to be married to such an amazing man  Hope you had a suitably emotional reunion with your DH, and  that everything goes well with your scan next week and throughout the next 9 months xxx


----------



## yogabunny

mooncat - thank you. 
yes i think i would have a hysto next or at least ask about that. very hard to know whether it is just a numbers game or not. 
anyway, don't think about it now, take that break, your plans sound perfect, camping outdoor fun and some wine sounds like just the thing. And a wild night out or two, amazing.
xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Just popping on quickly will do personals tomorrow, hope everyone is OK  

Oh mooncat...I'm so sorry Hun   it is awful! I know there is nothing to say to make you feel better so big huge   and take some time to treat yourselves and look after each other! And your plans sound lovely to do until you are strong enough to try again.

Take care hunny, lots of love   xxx


----------



## Helen78

Oh Mooncat, I'm so sorry to hear your result hun. I like the fact that you have a plan already and I hope you and DH are able to enjoy a great holiday and some fun activities and evenings out together before getting back on the horse. Lots of PMA to you for whenever you are ready and I'll be keeping my eye out for you on the boards in the summer to hear that good news...   

Yogabunny- how are you today hun?

H xxx


----------



## yogabunny

hi helen, i am ok thank you. still same situation although i do think more red colour since yesterday. holding out for tuesday EPU appointment for some reassurance
and debating in my head whether i should take an antibiotic course that was recommended by the greek clinic serum after my positive result on hidden c, that is all so contraversial is hard to know what to do for best, but they think pregnancy allows the infection to ressurge and may be cause of bleeding my consultant said she would prescribe if that is what i want to do, as with any medication there is a small risk to pregnant and normally they would not see any need to prescribe me with it. sending me a little nuts.   
sorry for brain dump! 

how are you??

hi everyone


----------



## Sunny12

Mooncat - only just on line and seen your post   I am so sorry, glad you have plan and some v fun plans at that! Please don't feel you have to leave the thread. We will always be here for you xxxxxxx

Yoga - tough one! Have you done googling on the antibiotic? V v hard xxxx

More later xxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

sunny - i got my mum to google last week! it is one of the antibiotic of choice for pregnancy. but you would inly take if the risk was higher to not take them. that all depends on if i believe in the greek theory! hope you are having a good weekend.
xxxxxx


----------



## charlie14

so sorry to hear about your result mooncat


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Moon at - thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Yoga - at Simply Healing!!! AF arrived so having reflexology. Waiting for the lady.... This place is hilarious! Xxxx


----------



## Mooncat

Thanks all for your kind words 

Both feeling a little better today after a good sleep. Been for lunch with friends, and been preparing for a busy week. At clinic in the morning for official test - my clinic still makes you go even if you know it's negative  Be glad to get that out of the way. 

Glad you all approve of the plans, doesn't sound to bad eh? More to life and all that... we'll get there eventually 

Might not be on for a while, but wishing you all well, thanks again all the support xxx


----------



## yogabunny

sunny -


----------



## yogabunny

mooncat - yes will be good to get clinic appointment out of way, hope it is not too bad. and yes, you will get there xxx
you are good preparing for your week, i have been avoiding all the things i need to do


----------



## Sunny12

*Mooncat* - having to still go for the test is harsh, but they must need to cover themselves. At our place they do not test it is poas and that is it. Last time I did not even do it cos af was so clearing shouting at me that is was over. 

*Yoga* - Loved it!!! I arrived at "Alabasta House" not a soul in sight - in the end I had to wonder around saying "hellooooo". The reflexology was really really good though. Felt great and really chilled me out. I am going back on Thursday for the tummy rubbing thing (slap it on the credit card 

xxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

sunny - it is a crazy place and i think i might like it   the tummy rubbing was quite intense at times and felt medicinal more than relaxing in the first half! quite interesting she told me about the shape of my uterus! last bit very relaxing.

afm - i am up at 3.30 needing a pee, so I POAS expensive one, and it says 3+weeks, on Saturday when i did it again for dh return! it said 2-3. Gives me hope    
This despite spotting/bleeding going bright red yesterday and me sobbing and DH telling me not to worry yet it might be ok.
called clinic who advised could go either way now and to stay in bed today (work from bed then!). Going to try and move forward epu scan to today and also ask them if it could be caused by an infection.


----------



## Sunny12

Yoga -   hcg levels going in right way so there is a good chance all will be fine.  Hope you are relaxing nicely.    everything is fine and this is just one more hurdle you have to get overe for your dream xxxxxxxx

Is whole of stomach thing on belly or do they go anywhere else?  Was it an hour? xxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

sunny - a belly massage in many different forms, here is your uterus, here is your colon! 
also turned me on my side and then your lower back. i think it did last an hour, not quite sure now...


----------



## yogabunny

there wasn't any scary thai massage moment!


----------



## Sunny12

Oh also - how long before ET did you have it?

Spoke to clinic today and scan is on Thursday so hoping the 12-14 days of stimms menas that all is well with holiday timings!

xxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

a week, i was worried it was a bit too close to et
better if you can get it before the scan to check your lining is ok maybe?


----------



## Sunny12

Only slot I can do it before we fly is Thurs evening and scan is in the morning   but the day I get back or day after I will have another scan so if a problem they will see.  xxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

yes sounds perfect, i had it in the afternoon after i had my final scan! so was a bit worried....maybe better for them to see it again before ET x


----------



## Daydreamer88

Hello ladies  

How is everyone?

Yogabunny...how are you? Sorry to hear about persistent spotting, did you manage to get an appointment today? If not stay in bed and rest up   

Sunny...When is your ET planned for?

Mooncat...understand that you might not be on for a while   hope to see you around on the boards soon. Take care hun  

Becki...have you done your offical test?  

Tilly...Great news, congrats on being PUPO   Hope the 2ww passes quickly for you!! How are you feeling?

Fi...Are you feeling better now? Hope so!! I did get to see the dancing animals this time   Love it!! My PMA is coming and going, luckily time seems to be passing quite quickly these past few days...just this week and next then the week after I have my nurse cons, IVF counselling and a session of Jin Shin Jytsu-free through work but not sure what it is   thought it was worth a go though! The week after that I have a week off work   reflexology & massage, acupuncture and hypnotherapy and haircut - I am so excited to have little things to look forward to!!   How are things with you?

How long did everyone go between BFN bleeding and the next period? I am on day 33 today and still no sign!! I am not regular anyway due to PCOS but since my last surgery I seemed to be getting better 29-31 days only...I just want to get it out of the way so we can start for FET after our consultation in April and with it being late this month it will put it back in April   

Lots of love &   to everyone! Hope everyones PMA is going strong  xxx


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Daydreamer hey
My official OTD was Saturday we POAS and came up 1-2 weeks pregnant, we're testing again in morning and having bloods tomorrow and Friday, scan booked for 3rd April day after I go back to work! Oh well...... Surely they can live without me for one day! ) xx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Wow fab news!! Congratulations    

Oh well, scan much more important that a day at work   

Let us know how you get on with bloods tomorrow, hope all good!!  

xxx


----------



## Sunny12

Hi *Daydreamer* - I _think my dates have worked out ok and will have scan Thurs, then another on the day we get back (2nd April) and all being well ET will be a day or two after that (EEEEEEKKK) if thaws ok etc. 
As for periods after BFN. I have always been pretty regular 26/27 days but after the BFN bleed it has been about 3 or 4 days later with af return

Charlie n Bec -scan so soon - wow. What will you officially be by then? ABout 5 weeks?

xxxx_


----------



## Daydreamer88

Wow exciting, I bet you can't wait!!  Hope you have a lovely break in the meantime, are you doing anything nice?  

How long does it normally take between having DR injection and having ET? I was on short protocol so mine was 19 days between starting injections and ET for fresh cycle... I know long protocol is a lot longer than this (obviously!) but not sure about FET? I have my cousins wedding in May that I really can't miss so trying to plan ahead a little!!

Thanks for advice about AF...hope it comes soon!! I have got my mind all set to start in April!! 

xxx


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hey all:
I will be 6weeks and 4 days then I'm 4 weeks and 2 days today  xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Yogabunny - Great news that HCG levels are definitely rising   I know it's hard but just try to relax and enjoy being pregnant, you've done so well to get to this point! Fingers crossed the spotting goes away  

Sunny - Good luck for this round, hope this is it for you  

Daydreamer - Re period after BFN, I am a tad irregular (28-38 days) but first cycle after IVF ended up being 45 days long   Fingers crossed yours comes before then!

AFM - Been keeping myself busy over the weekend and today. Painted the kitchen, made a table runner, baked a banana cake and just generally did anything to keep me/my hands busy! Still no smiley, I have 2 more days, otherwise I'll be ringing up to order my drugs for Medicated FET with a view to transfer in April. I think I've kinda come to peace with the fact it's looking like it's going to be medicated, just want to get on now. Although I may surprise myself and get a smiley tomorrow/Wed?? 

Hello to all I haven't mentioned

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Hee hee, time to top up the pma, although things seem to be pretty positive at the moment  


Will pop on in a bit to do personals  
Take care all
Fi xxx


----------



## yogabunny

mdd - i need you at my house! i hope the smiley face surprises you and turns up.   

Fi - those piggies have a whole routine  

becki - your clinic scan earlier than mine, your scan is day after mine  

daydreamer - thank you, i stayed in bed! 

hi sunny  

diamond - how are you doing? 2ww going ok?

hello to everyone else.

xxx


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hey yogabunny! 
I can't stop POAS. And think I will be till scan day! Xx


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

So I need POAS advice, my target date was Saturday it came up 1-2 when will I see the 2-3 mark? Xx


----------



## TillyT

Hi ladies

So, back to work for me today after my (in the words of my consultant) 'excellent transfer' of 2 frozen blasts on Friday - surely they tell everyone the transfer was excellent! Surely they're not going to say it was rubbish! 

Don't know how I'm going to get though the 2ww without testing early.... I was so good last time and waited till the date, it's was bfn.  I think this time I just want to know one way or the other so I can move on appropriately.  I think I'm lacking the PMA needed to get through it this time.

No implantation spotting so far, didn't have any last time either.  Just had usual period type cramping and sicky feeling which I put down to the cyclogest.

On well only 8 days till test day 

Xxx


----------



## Katiebells

Hey Girls,

Mooncat I just wanted to say I am really sorry for your loss xx

Will post personals tomorrow, hope all you chicks are ok xxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

hi tilly, congratulations on being pupo    sending you some pma vibes      hope the next 8 days go fast for you x


----------



## diamond55

Hi All
I have been keeping up with you all but haven't had time to post. I got a BFP yesterday!!  
Gotta go back again Thursday for more bloods to see how much the levels have increased.
Hope everyone is happy on this miserable morning 
Xxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

diamond, what fantastic news!        So exciting! Good luck for your bloods.

Tilly - Congrats on being PUPO   Hope you have a nice chilled 2ww (is there such a thing?!)

Yoga - Haha, I'm only being so productive because otherwise I'd drive myself bonkers!!

AFM - Still no smiley - If it's not here tomorrow I'll be phoning the clinic for my drug delivery. Why can't my body just co-operate for once? Grrr! Sorry, just so frustrated right now, it feels like I'll never get to tranfser again, let alone a BFP!

Hope everyone else is good 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

diamond - fantastic news, congratulations!! x

MDD - you will get to transfer with or without the smiley   Hope its shows its face for you.  

I've been for my scan, it is very early so they can't see alot, but the sac is there, in the right place, it is small though for 5 weeks, only 4mm. It is just a waiting game, they gave me guidance on what to do if miscarry.  They will see me again in 10 days, they don't do bloods, so I am torn whether to pay for some privately at the clinic for some reassurance (although they say it doesn't tell you alot) or just wait and see.


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Oh Yogabunny, really keeping everything crossed for you     Just stay positive and try to relax. They say FET babies can be late implanters, so perhaps that's why you're measuring slightly small?   for you

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

thank you MDD, i hope so, they were not very hopeful... i am going to eat lots of protein and health food and play the little tiny embie lots of cool music and send virtual hugs! i have come to far to give up yet. It was a wonderful experience to see a little sac. 
quite funny the doctors very interested in IVF, lots of questions about that !!


----------



## Daydreamer88

MDD..Thanks for advice...I hope its not that long either    I have slight cramping today so hoping that is a good sign it is on it's way!! Wow it does sound like you have been keeping yourself busy   Banana cake sounds fab, its my fave mmm   Any sign yet??!

Becki... Lol at you being a pee stick addict   It is natural I think after everything being so intense during all this!

Tilly...How are you finding being back at work? Great news that it was an excellent transfer, they do tell you if they found it difficult so it must have gone well! It's hard to wait to OTD, I was planning on waiting but started bleeding 4 days before so I knew anyway! Hope the next 7 days passes quickly and obviously a good outcome   

Diamond...Great news...congratulations    

Katiebells...hope you are OK hun?

Yogabunny...Great news that they can see sac in the right place...I really hope MDD is right and just a late implanter and that is why     sending you lots of love

Fi...LOVE the dancing pigs, you do know how to put a smile on our faces   Where do you find these?!  

Big   to everyone 

xxx


----------



## Ozzycat

Hi, im wondering if there is anyone just starting out on their FET journey? ? Im still at the down regulating stage but its been lovely to read such nice and positive posts... I wish everyone lots of sticky luck
Xx


----------



## Myra

Please be advised I am about to lock this thread and start a new one


----------



## Myra

Here is a link to your new home

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=303687.0


----------

